# Random Skunk Chat.



## quilson_mc_spike

we need one of these don't we lol 

So what colour's are your skunks and what are their names and ages ?

hehe any tips on keeping skunks? 
any pics?
food list's ? xx


----------



## Emmaj

a tip be prepared for anything skunks like to prove you wrong and get up to lots of mischeif lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> a tip be prepared for anything skunks like to prove you wrong and get up to lots of mischief lol


hehe they prove the unprove-able then? hehe xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe they prove the unprove-able then? hehe xx


Oh yes they certainly do :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Oh yes they certainly do :lol2:


lol 

xxx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Did you know the skunk is in the world book of records? As the smelliest mammel! :notworthy:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just bought some natural odour eliminator online. Its safe to use in animal cages and directly on animals and even eliminates Skunk spray according to the website:lol2: I got it to wipe the rats shelves with but just thought I would add a bit of useless information:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Ive just bought some natural odour eliminator online. Its safe to use in animal cages and directly on animals and even eliminates Skunk spray according to the website:lol2: I got it to wipe the rats shelves with but just thought I would add a bit of useless information:lol2:


wow cool name or link could be useful for owners of fully loaded skunks?? x

if it does then thats cool but hmm


----------



## Emmaj

could have done with some of that shell when i had stinker and pong here :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

For anyone interested Pet Odour eliminator from Citrus Magic


----------



## skink-king

i have always wanted a skunk but cant let one wander around but i will get one one day


----------



## Emmaj

dont you have a spare room you could skunk proof ?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

skink-king said:


> i have always wanted a skunk but cant let one wander around but i will get one one day


like emma says spare room? the thing i have is the other animals being in the same room there is also lots of furniture so im not sure what to do but its being thought up what can i do with wires emm? what can i do about animal cages? ill take pictures of my room and show you what i have got already xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> like emma says spare room? the thing i have is the other animals being in the same room there is also lots of furniture so im not sure what to do but its being thought up what can i do with wires emm? what can i do about animal cages? ill take pictures of my room and show you what i have got already xx


 
well the only problem i found with wires is pooing & peeing on them so wires could do with covering, i never had a problem with any of mine chewing wires 

cages they will climb the cages and possibly try to get into them specially if they smell food in them :lol2:

pictures of your set up would be good as without seeing what your rooms set up like none can really say well you need to move this and do that :lol2:


----------



## Dextersdad

Shell195 said:


> For anyone interested Pet Odour eliminator from Citrus Magic


Just ordered!:notworthy:



Emmaj said:


> dont you have a spare room you could skunk proof ?


We've got one of those. Little sod's even got his own sofa.


----------



## Emmaj

Dextersdad said:


> Just ordered!:notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> We've got one of those. Little sod's even got his own sofa.


 
LOL my dogs own the top of the sofas and the skunks underneath them :lol2:


----------



## skink-king

Emmaj said:


> dont you have a spare room you could skunk proof ?


sadly no but when if i move i shall look for something with a spare room


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

hehe i like the idea of your all going to tell me it took me hours to decide how to have it humph 

i want want want a skuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunk :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe i like the idea of your all going to tell me it took me hours to decide how to have it humph
> 
> i want want want a skuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunk :lol2:


 
LOL i would have told you to come pick havoc up last night he was being a git bag lol 

climbing onto my tv stand getting in the way of the tv, wrestling with my curtains and nearly pulled them down, not to mention chasing the dogs round the living room too :lol2::lol2:

Oh they definately know the Havoc is back :2thumb:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> LOL i would have told you to come pick havoc up last night he was being a git bag lol
> 
> climbing onto my tv stand getting in the way of the tv, wrestling with my curtains and nearly pulled them down, not to mention chasing the dogs round the living room too :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Oh they definately know the Havoc is back :2thumb:


you would have changed your mind as soon as he got there :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> you would have changed your mind as soon as he got there :lol2:


LOL i know he is my baby........i wouldnt have the lil git bag any other way 

he is such a naughty lil skunky compared to the others lol :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> well the only problem i found with wires is pooing & peeing on them so wires could do with covering, i never had a problem with any of mine chewing wires
> 
> cages they will climb the cages and possibly *try to get into them specially if they smell food in them* :lol2:
> 
> pictures of your set up would be good as without seeing what your rooms set up like none can really say well you need to move this and do that :lol2:


 
Do you mean the food the animals are eating or the animals themselves:gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Do you mean the food the animals are eating or the animals themselves:gasp:


lol well the food the other animals are eating :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

I think effy my black and white swirl chip must be the best behaved skunk ever, never any nips, never digs at anything, never tries to play or destroy anything other than her own and is sooo cuddly and walks great on and off the lead!!


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> I think effy my black and white swirl chip must be the best behaved skunk ever, never any nips, never digs at anything, never tries to play or destroy anything other than her own and is sooo cuddly and walks great on and off the lead!!


 
i wonder if its a gurl thing lol Angel is like effy 



yet havoc is just the devil in disguise :lol2::lol2:

but then again kaimi is like effy and angel too :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> LOL i would have told you to come pick havoc up last night he was being a git bag lol
> 
> climbing onto my tv stand getting in the way of the tv, wrestling with my curtains and nearly pulled them down, not to mention chasing the dogs round the living room too :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Oh they definately know the Havoc is back :2thumb:


 ill come next week, date and time?



Exotic Mad said:


> you would have changed your mind as soon as he got there :lol2:


because she knows ill take kiami instead



Emmaj said:


> but then again kaimi is like effy and angel too :lol2:


see you even got him trained for me :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ill come next week, date and time?
> 
> 
> 
> because she knows ill take kiami instead
> 
> 
> 
> see you even got him trained for me :whistling2:


Kaimi is going no where lol non of my skunks are lol dosh bags or not :lol2:

havoc bit my ankle earlier having a paddy at me cos i took my phone sock off him :gasp::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Kaimi is going no where lol non of my skunks are lol dosh bags or not :lol2:
> 
> havoc bit my ankle earlier having a paddy at me cos i took my phone sock off him :gasp::lol2:


ill offer you ONE, millllllllllllllllllllllion dollerssssssss  *takes fingeer from mouth*


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ill offer you ONE, millllllllllllllllllllllion dollerssssssss  *takes fingeer from mouth*


nopes my babies are priceless :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> nopes my babies are priceless :Na_Na_Na_Na:


humph what if i said let me have kiami or im taking you instead :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> humph what if i said let me have kiami or im taking you instead :whistling2:


well i would have to bring them all with me son and dogs as well :lol2:

con when you next have a school hol you will have to come an stay a few days here 

when you meet havoc you will change your mind about wanting a skunk :lol2::flrt::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> well i would have to bring them all with me son and dogs as well :lol2:
> 
> con when you next have a school hol you will have to come an stay a few days here
> 
> when you meet havoc you will change your mind about wanting a skunk :lol2::flrt::lol2:


 loool they can all come esp kiami and nanook i think? but lew is ace!! xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> loool they can all come esp kiami and nanook i think? but lew is ace!! xx


everyone wants my nookie :lol2:

nanook that is 

hmmm probs cos he is a big soft dufas :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> everyone wants my nookie :lol2:
> 
> nanook that is
> 
> hmmm probs cos he is a big soft dufas :lol2:


hehe i whent to ditta and cats and ditta used the dog as a table!! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe i whent to ditta and cats and ditta used the dog as a table!! :lol2:


OMG how cruel LOLOL 

i couldnt use mine as tables they dont stay still long enough LOL


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> OMG how cruel LOLOL
> 
> i couldnt use mine as tables they dont stay still long enough LOL


inoo lol i was like haha awwww poor doggy and ditts whent he dont mind lol x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> inoo lol i was like haha awwww poor doggy and ditts whent he dont mind lol x


lol bless him 

i need to train mine to do that now lol:2thumb:


----------



## matt1993

hi all im not getting one just curious but what size cage would an adult sunk need


----------



## Komodo1

I bought my girlfriend a skunk for her 21st bday on wednesday. She had wanted one for ages so i got her one for her bday. He is 16 weeks old, and such a little bugger. We have called him Charlie, he's brilliant.


----------



## farmercoope

They shouldnt be caged, ideally a room or a house is the ideal space, they have alot of energy and can grow fairly large


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

thought id post our first ever picture of the 3 of ours together, very brief meeting, think dice has chosen dom as her prospective partner, as chester just isnt interested :lol2:









and heres one of our gorgeous girl dicey, shes grown lots!!










chester had blown his coat finally and looks amazin so will get pics of that soon


----------



## Shell195

I cant believe how much she has grown:flrt: Dom looks really thrilled with his new wife haha


----------



## Dextersdad

Random skunk fact.

Even without scenting, they're stinkers!


----------



## Shell195

Dextersdad said:


> Random skunk fact.
> 
> Even without scenting, they're stinkers!


Ive met a few now and I think they smell less than ferrets, its a nice smell too:flrt:


----------



## ditta

:lol2:


Shell195 said:


> I cant believe how much she has grown:flrt: Dom looks really thrilled with his new wife haha


actually shell, dom chose dicey and chester was given the flick by dice, in this piccy dom was woken to see my brother and wasnt impressed with anything at the time..............dicey loves dom but doesnt seem to like chester.............she even let dom mount her and we quickley stepped in as no no no no no sex for baby dicey:gasp: shes a floosie:mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> :lol2:
> 
> actually shell, dom chose dicey and chester was given the flick by dice, in this piccy dom was woken to see my brother and wasnt impressed with anything at the time..............dicey loves dom but doesnt seem to like chester.............she even let dom mount her and we quickley stepped in as no no no no no sex for baby dicey:gasp: shes a floosie:mf_dribble:


 
My gorgeous Dom cant possibly be a keen, lean bonking machine:gasp: That sexy lil Dirty Dice is corrupting him:lol2: Poor Chester, he needs his Mummy`s to get him a girl of his very own:whistling2:
I must say they all look very shiny have you been polishing them with Mr Sheen :lol2:


----------



## ditta

since blowing their coats they look amazing only dom has had a bath cos he found a bottle of cooking oil in the kitchen cupboard and yes we have child locks but dom is not of average intelligence.......hes a genius.......so he had a wash in this oil so had to hose him down with fairy liquid lol metorphorically of course:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dextersdad

Shell195 said:


> Ive met a few now and I think they smell less than ferrets, its a nice smell too:flrt:


Nice smell? Yuck. Our Ferris has a regular dip in the bath and has a skunk friendly spray to fight the niff.


----------



## Shell195

Dextersdad said:


> Nice smell? Yuck. Our Ferris has a regular dip in the bath and has a skunk friendly spray to fight the niff.


You must have an over sensitive nose:whistling2: When I have visiting skunks I love to bury my nose in their fur and sniff them:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> You must have an over sensitive nose:whistling2: When I have visiting skunks I love to bury my nose in their fur and sniff them:flrt:


 
i have to agree with you shell i find it to be a sweet musky smell too and i like it also :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

cat an ditta i agree dice has grown loads lol she is hoooooooooje now 

though saying that so is Angel :lol2:


----------



## Moshpitviper

I like the smell of skunks too. My lil girly Chunk wouldnt let me leave for work this morning. kept undoing my bootlaces. smart things these skunks. surprised they are still not widely kept. especially with the popularity on here. had mine for about 3 years now.


----------



## Emmaj

Moshpitviper said:


> I like the smell of skunks too. My lil girly Chunk wouldnt let me leave for work this morning. kept undoing my bootlaces. smart things these skunks. surprised they are still not widely kept. especially with the popularity on here. had mine for about 3 years now.


 
hmmm yeah he dosnt do it anymore but havoc used to climb my pj's or jogger bottoms and i had to end up clinging to them to hold them up :lol2:
only time he does it now is when im eating :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Moshpitviper

just in case anyone hasnt seen chunk the steenky badger... here she is....


----------



## Emmaj

Moshpitviper said:


> just in case anyone hasnt seen chunk the steenky badger... here she is....
> 
> image


 
i love that pic of her with her tongue out :flrt::flrt:


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK

love the pics really nice to read peoples comments on skunks, have wanted one but to be honest dont think i have the room. So keep the pics and comments coming gives me a laugh thanks:2thumb:


----------



## Moshpitviper

BARDNEYLOCK said:


> love the pics really nice to read peoples comments on skunks, have wanted one but to be honest dont think i have the room. So keep the pics and comments coming gives me a laugh thanks:2thumb:


Can do...............


----------



## Dextersdad

Shell195 said:


> You must have an over sensitive nose:whistling2: When I have visiting skunks I love to bury my nose in their fur and sniff them:flrt:





Emmaj said:


> i have to agree with you shell i find it to be a sweet musky smell too and i like it also :lol2:


That's sick.

Maybe I just have a good sense of smell.


----------



## Emmaj

Dextersdad said:


> That's sick.
> 
> Maybe I just have a good sense of smell.


 
is yours fully loaded or descented ?


----------



## Dextersdad

Emmaj said:


> is yours fully loaded or descented ?



He's descented.

Little stinker.


----------



## Emmaj

my descented entire male smells a little more than the fully loaded castrated ones 

is your boy castrated ?


----------



## Dextersdad

Emmaj said:


> my descented entire male smells a little more than the fully loaded castrated ones
> 
> is your boy castrated ?


Not yet, but his time is coming next month:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Dextersdad said:


> Not yet, but his time is coming next month:2thumb:


 
the smell you dont like lol may not be as strong then :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Dextersdad

Emmaj said:


> the smell you dont like lol may not be as strong then :2thumb::lol2:


God I hope so.


----------



## Emmaj

lol i do for your noses sake ha ha


----------



## selina20

Iv never stroked or seen a skunky


----------



## ditta

selina20 said:


> Iv never stroked or seen a skunky


 you not mixing in the right circles girl:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Dextersdad said:


> Nice smell? Yuck. Our Ferris has a regular dip in the bath and has a skunk friendly spray to fight the niff.


Am I right in thinking that bathing will make the smell worse? As with most animals, it strips the natural oils off the coat (which is what gives them the scent in the first place) and causes the pores to go into "defence mode" and put on a thicker layer? Ignore me if I'm talking tosh. :blush::lol:


----------



## Dextersdad

LoveForLizards said:


> Am I right in thinking that bathing will make the smell worse? As with most animals, it strips the natural oils off the coat (which is what gives them the scent in the first place) and causes the pores to go into "defence mode" and put on a thicker layer? Ignore me if I'm talking tosh. :blush::lol:


I've read that but with Ferris it certainly helps him smell better.


----------



## MrsP

My castrated, descented boy doesn't smell at all. However he is a total pain in the bum this week, think its cos I've been ill he's been pestering me constantly. He's just knocked the other half's drink over too

Wouldn't want to be without him though. Little sod. :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Selina i think you shouldn't meet one. You will want one if you do :lol2:. x


----------



## loulou

My entire/fully loaded skunks do not smell either, well no more than a cat or dog does, so pretty much not at all. Ok badly explained, they smell no more than our entire females (which is next to nothing)

The worst (everyday) smelly part of them has to be the poo, but its nothing compared to the EU Poley poo 

We have another one arriving this weekend, shes going to live with Fred :flrt: 

I am also getting them all but one of each neutered and spayed very soon, luckily I have a vet that does discounts for bulk : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

I now have to wear socks in bed :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> I now have to wear socks in bed :whistling2::lol2:


im sick of telling those bed bugs!! :whistling2:xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im sick of telling those bed bugs!! :whistling2:xx


its a white one with red eyes, long claws, a long bushy tail and hoooooje teefs :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> its a white one with red eyes, long claws, a long bushy tail and hoooooje teefs :lol2:


 lmao ill get it and take it home for 'further inspection' :whistling2:xx


----------



## skink-king

Emmaj said:


> its a white one with red eyes, long claws, a long bushy tail and hoooooje teefs :lol2:


 :gasp: i do not have huge teeth


----------



## Emmaj

skink-king said:


> :gasp: i do not have huge teeth


OMG was that you last night :gasp: i thought the lump at the bottom of the bed looked bigger :gasp::lol2:


----------



## skink-king

Emmaj said:


> OMG was that you last night :gasp: i thought the lump at the bottom of the bed looked bigger :gasp::lol2:


 i have been living at your house for ages most of the time its me at the bottom of the bed not the skunks


----------



## Emmaj

skink-king said:


> i have been living at your house for ages most of the time its me at the bottom of the bed not the skunks


:gasp: thats a rather scarey thought :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

I need some answers, because I'm failing at Google and if I don't get the answers soon I'm going to throw the computer out the window! (...though, we do live in a bungalow...so not much would happen :lol2: )

Vaccines...are the Galaxy da2ppvL+Cv and Eclipse 4 the ones that are used in the UK? When are the first vaccines given? Then from then on it's yearly boosters? 

Worming/Flea'ing...I have had Panacur recommended for worming, and I have found it recommend on a few different websites but I was sure I heard this wasn't safe to use? If it is safe, is it best to give the tablets or liquid? What flea preventitive, if any (I know it's recommended they are wormed every month but can't find much on flea'ing), should be used alongside the recommended wormers?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## skink-king

Emmaj said:


> :gasp: thats a rather scarey thought :gasp::lol2::lol2:


by the way could you stroke me a bit harder when you get up because i tickles when you do it so soft and i dont really like being tickled


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> I need some answers, because I'm failing at Google and if I don't get the answers soon I'm going to throw the computer out the window! (...though, we do live in a bungalow...so not much would happen :lol2: )
> 
> Vaccines...are the Galaxy da2ppvL+Cv and Eclipse 4 the ones that are used in the UK? When are the first vaccines given? Then from then on it's yearly boosters?
> 
> Worming/Flea'ing...I have had Panacur recommended for worming, and I have found it recommend on a few different websites but I was sure I heard this wasn't safe to use? If it is safe, is it best to give the tablets or liquid? What flea preventitive, if any (I know it's recommended they are wormed every month but can't find much on flea'ing), should be used alongside the recommended wormers?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


 
1st jab at 12wks old the second at 14wks 

i use 2.5% panacure wormer on mine and do them monthly 

flea treatment as babies frontline kitten an puppy spray adults i use small dog frontline pipets 

i flea mine monthly along with the dogs too


----------



## Emmaj

skink-king said:


> by the way could you stroke me a bit harder when you get up because i tickles when you do it so soft and i dont really like being tickled


:2thumb: yups definately will do : victory::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> 1st jab at 12wks old the second at 14wks
> 
> i use 2.5% panacure wormer on mine and do them monthly
> 
> flea treatment as babies frontline kitten an puppy spray adults i use small dog frontline pipets
> 
> i flea mine monthly along with the dogs too


Mine only have one jab today. I don't have to take Mackenzie back until next year for the booster. :whistling2: (oh and he is fast asleep in his crate now, may be he will be a bit sleepy tonight, so I can have a break from him, don't have to play with him all night long. )

Not to forget the little sod was very well behaved at the vet but he gave me the biggest poo in the world in the basket when I came out from the consultation room. :blush: The worst was I have to sit around in the sitting room (now that's probably I smell like skunk:whip for another 20 mins to make sure he didn't have any reaction from the injection he had. 

After 10 mins, I couldn't stand that poo smell anymore, so I paid for what I needed to pay, told my vet I would wait in the car. I couldn't get out quick enough to dump the skunk poo in the bin. Thanks gawd they were kind of hard ones and I could just shake the towel with those big poo into the bin. I knew things wouldn't go so nicely. :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Mine only have one jab today. I don't have to take Mackenzie back until next year for the booster. :whistling2: (oh and he is fast asleep in his crate now, may be he will be a bit sleepy tonight, so I can have a break from him, don't have to play with him all night long. )
> 
> Not to forget the little sod was very well behaved at the vet but he gave me the biggest poo in the world in the basket when I came out from the consultation room. :blush: The worst was I have to sit around in the sitting room (now that's probably I smell like skunk:whip for another 20 mins to make sure he didn't have any reaction from the injection he had.
> 
> After 10 mins, I couldn't stand that poo smell anymore, so I paid for what I needed to pay, told my vet I would wait in the car. I couldn't get out quick enough to dump the skunk poo in the bin. Thanks gawd they were kind of hard ones and I could just shake the towel with those big poo into the bin. I knew things wouldn't go so nicely. :bash:


 
LOL ya gotta love skunk poo an they do it when you really dont want them to :gasp: its like they know :lol2:

I still have to wear socks in bed :gasp::lol2:


----------



## felix93

I didn't press the button to ask for the skunk poo. :whip: Good job I could just shake them into the bin just outside the hospital. :2thumb:

You will have sweaty smelly feet in the morning. :whistling2: Don't tell me I have to do that next. Nope, he is not going to sleep with me full stop.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I didn't press the button to ask for the skunk poo. :whip: Good job I could just shake them into the bin just outside the hospital. :2thumb:
> 
> You will have sweaty smelly feet in the morning. :whistling2: Don't tell me I have to do that next. Nope, he is not going to sleep with me full stop.


 
well my bino skunk that stays upstairs with me can now get into the bed lol he erm...........sunk his teeth into my foot the other night so i have worn socks ever since lol


----------



## felix93

I don't trust Mack because I love my house too. :blush: I don't want to wake up to have my house being turn upside down. Last night I was trying to have my time to get depress (lol), the little sod decided to go into my reptile room and get all the hay out of the bag (that's for my house rabbit), dug all the rubbish (paper rubbish and the stuff I cleaned out from the vivs) out and spread them all over the floor. I didn't even know until this morning. :gasp: I don't want him to create more job for me to do if I could help it. 

Thanks gawd I just have one skunk. So he can stay in his own crate in the cats room for now.:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I don't trust Mack because I love my house too. :blush: I don't want to wake up to have my house being turn upside down. Last night I was trying to have my time to get depress (lol), the little sod decided to go into my reptile room and get all the hay out of the bag (that's for my house rabbit), dug all the rubbish (paper rubbish and the stuff I cleaned out from the vivs) out and spread them all over the floor. I didn't even know until this morning. :gasp: I don't want him to create more job for me to do if I could help it.
> 
> Thanks gawd I just have one skunk. So he can stay in his own crate in the cats room for now.:whistling2:


 
LOLOL thats skunks for you 


i had to go buy another bag of cat litter today havoc had decided to go into the vestibule without me knowing an dig the whole new bag out..............smelt kitten fresh but what a bloomin mess lol


----------



## felix93

He has chewed the bag of the cat litter up the night before last from sneaking into the cupboard the night before. At this rate, he is spending my money faster than I do. :whip: The worst is now I am constantly worrying if I have any tablets lying around (being paranoid really) and I keep on checking everywhere all the time. It's very stressful, only problem is I love him too. :flrt:

Wait until he is older. :whistling2: I mean I brought my own child up (he is 12), and have kittens and puppies throughout all these years as well, but Mack is such hard work. :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> He has chewed the bag of the cat litter up the night before last from sneaking into the cupboard the night before. At this rate, he is spending my money faster than I do. :whip: The worst is now I am constantly worrying if I have any tablets lying around (being paranoid really) and I keep on checking everywhere all the time. It's very stressful, only problem is I love him too. :flrt:
> 
> Wait until he is older. :whistling2: I mean I brought my own child up (he is 12), and have kittens and puppies throughout all these years as well, but Mack is such hard work. :devil:


eeeeeks had some bad news


----------



## sami

I can join this chat now 

I has skunky. 

Her name is Daisy, she's about 6 months old.. classic b/w, high white though.. and she's going to be hard work! Not very tame just yet, she's a bit scaredy. She bites  lol 

But we're getting there!


----------



## Emmaj

sami said:


> I can join this chat now
> 
> I has skunky.
> 
> Her name is Daisy, she's about 6 months old.. classic b/w, high white though.. and she's going to be hard work! Not very tame just yet, she's a bit scaredy. She bites  lol
> 
> But we're getting there!


 
welcome to skunk chat sami :flrt:


----------



## Moshpitviper

It's a slippery slope from here on in Sami.


----------



## stoaty

felix93 said:


> He has chewed the bag of the cat litter up the night before last from sneaking into the cupboard the night before. At this rate, he is spending my money faster than I do. :whip: The worst is now I am constantly worrying if I have any tablets lying around (being paranoid really) and I keep on checking everywhere all the time. It's very stressful, only problem is I love him too. :flrt:
> Sounds like he is haveing a great time. Its a shame he is trashing the house but at least it means he is full of beans and healthy. All the best, Ian


----------



## felix93

Oh yes Ian, he is full of beans. I was told by my herp vet to expect Mack would be a bit sleepy yesterday evening but it was so wrong. He was exactly the same, nothing's different. :bash:

He def is having a great time here, and I am having a great time following him and tidy up what he trashed. lol. He also knows where he can hide and I can't reach him because I am too fat to go into those little hides. :whip:

If we are late to let him out in the early evening, he would make a noise to make sure we heard and have to let him out, otherwise we have to pay for that when he's out late. He sure knows how to get his own way now. At least he still well behave in front of other strangers, but just. :whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> 1st jab at 12wks old the second at 14wks
> 
> i use 2.5% panacure wormer on mine and do them monthly
> 
> flea treatment as babies frontline kitten an puppy spray adults i use small dog frontline pipets
> 
> i flea mine monthly along with the dogs too


Thank you :notworthy:

Are those Vaccines the right ones or are they the ones used in the US?


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Thank you :notworthy:
> 
> Are those Vaccines the right ones or are they the ones used in the US?


I have pmd you hun : victory:


----------



## sami

Having a skunk is certainly fun! I'm away from home and missing her.. but she's with Mason so she'll be fine! 

Have also decided Rogue suits her better... so she is now called Rogue


----------



## Emmaj

sami said:


> Having a skunk is certainly fun! I'm away from home and missing her.. but she's with Mason so she'll be fine!
> 
> Have also decided Rogue suits her better... so she is now called Rogue


 
ooooo its amazing how these lil fuzz bums make you fall in love lol 


well i have 2 skunkums sleeping in my bed now :lol2:

angel seems to be coming into season soooo i have moved her upstairs with siku so kaimi cant have her yet :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> well i have 2 skunkums sleeping in my bed now :lol2:
> 
> angel seems to be coming into season soooo i have moved her upstairs with siku so kaimi cant have her yet :lol2:


I honestly hope yours haven't talked to Mack because he is getting very crafty now. Each night he knows what the bed time is and he insisted he should stay under my bed, so it's getting harder to get him out. That is each night I have to claw under the bed to get to him. He has decided the crate is no good anymore. :whip:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I honestly hope yours haven't talked to Mack because he is getting very crafty now. Each night he knows what the bed time is and he insisted he should stay under my bed, so it's getting harder to get him out. That is each night I have to claw under the bed to get to him. He has decided the crate is no good anymore. :whip:


 
awwwwwwwww he wants to sleep with his mummy thats why :lol2:

nopes i aint lets siku or angel near the puter so its not my skunkies tellin him bed is good for sleeping in :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwww he wants to sleep with his mummy thats why :lol2:
> 
> nopes i aint lets siku or angel near the puter so its not my skunkies tellin him bed is good for sleeping in :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 
I share my bed with a skunk and a raccoon, theyre good for sleeping with, keep me very warm!!


----------



## felix93

farmercoope said:


> I share my bed with a skunk and a raccoon, theyre good for sleeping with, keep me very warm!!



I can see mine will be on the bed by next year. :whistling2: :devil:

I have a house rabbit (French Lop) and a few cats on the bed already, there is no room for a skunk too. :whip:

Talking about raccoon, I gather yours is very tame and get on with the skunk then? I saw one in an exotic shop In Mansfield. He's so cute and pretty well behaved. Not too sure if you have seen him or not.


----------



## sazzle

awww the one at LnD is awesome  tries to nibble the OH's coat but is uber cute x


----------



## Talk To The Animals

Well Hershey and Oreo moved outside at the beginning of the summer so we've let them put weight on now for the winter. Hershey has the charming habit of sleeping in the litter tray so not only does she smell deliciously of poo, her head has taken on a gorgous orangy colour where she tucks it underneath. Nice. She gets a lot of baths.


----------



## Emmaj

Talk To The Animals said:


> Well Hershey and Oreo moved outside at the beginning of the summer so we've let them put weight on now for the winter. Hershey has the charming habit of sleeping in the litter tray so not only does she smell deliciously of poo, her head has taken on a gorgous orangy colour where she tucks it underneath. Nice. She gets a lot of baths.


 
ahhh yesh the classic curl up with a turd thing :2thumb::lol2:

my albino used to do this :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Do all the skunks love their poo trays better then their bed?


----------



## Emmaj

for some strange reason yes lol 

thats why i giggle when people say they are clean animals cos given a choice of a nice warm snuggly blanket or a turd they tend to chose the turd :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Mack has gone back in his poo tray now. :gasp: He even dragged his towels into the poo, which is pretty annoying. He thinks I don't have enough housework to do, everyday, there are a load of skunk poo towels in the washing machine. :whip:

I was thinking to go and get him another poo tray today, may be if he has 2, he would just sleep in a "clean" one and poo in the "dirty" one. 

How do you guys with those who sleep with you in bed? Do they bring their poo to bed too? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Mack has gone back in his poo tray now. :gasp: He even dragged his towels into the poo, which is pretty annoying. He thinks I don't have enough housework to do, everyday, there are a load of skunk poo towels in the washing machine. :whip:
> 
> I was thinking to go and get him another poo tray today, may be if he has 2, he would just sleep in a "clean" one and poo in the "dirty" one.
> 
> How do you guys with those who sleep with you in bed? Do they bring their poo to bed too? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
i had one accident in my bed.......1st night angel slept in before she worked out how to get back off the bed lol 

but nopes they get off the bed to go toilet then get back up again


----------



## Emmaj

thought i would add this here too LOL one of havocs favey sleeping spots


----------



## farmercoope

Effy gets off the bed to go poop too! Never had an accident on the bed thankfully!!!!


----------



## ditta

dice has never had an accident full stop. she uses her litter tray 100% of the time, if we take her out with us her litter tray comes too, chester im afraid has 50/50 sucess rate with his but he sleeps in the kitchen lol


----------



## felix93

Shall I believe you 3? :whistling2:Nah, I stick with Mack staying in his crate at night. Don't think I can trust him completely yet. I don't want to wake up to find out my hair has been dyed. :devil:

oh and cute pic EmmaJ.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Shall I believe you 3? :whistling2:Nah, I stick with Mack staying in his crate at night. Don't think I can trust him completely yet. I don't want to wake up to find out my hair has been dyed. :devil:
> 
> oh and cute pic EmmaJ.


LOL i think you should believe us siku my bino isnt litter trained at all...........but uses same 2 corners all the time has never had an accident in my bed 

poor Mack she be able to come snuggle with you ha ha LOL:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> thought i would add this here too LOL one of havocs favey sleeping spots
> 
> 
> image


Me mum and brother just huddled around the computer looking at this pic and we all awwwww'd :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Me mum and brother just huddled around the computer looking at this pic and we all awwwww'd :lol2:


i have more pics in pb when i can get it to work of havoc huddled with the huskies :lol2:

soon as i can get it to work will upload them 

he really does think he is one of the dogs :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

i know one of him isnt with the dogs but i love the pic an thought i would add it lol 



























theres a few more i found of him being a dawgy :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> LOL i think you should believe us siku my bino isnt litter trained at all...........but uses same 2 corners all the time has never had an accident in my bed
> 
> poor Mack she be able to come snuggle with you ha ha LOL:lol2::lol2::lol2:


If I believe you all, I probably ended up having poo all over me in bed, knowing my luck. He is getting worse and naughty now. I thought I was quite lucky to have a good boy when he first arrived. I was so very wrong. He does everything that he was told not to. :bash:

I tried to take pics of him this week, those pictures came out horribly wrong. It's either no tail, or no feet, or half of the head being chopped off. I am sure my taking pics skill isn't that bad. Mack just doesn't stand still at all. Little s*d he really is. :whip:

One thing I noticed, these babies or Mack meant to be still babyish, he has growing unblievable fast, his tum is getting fatter and his bodice seems longer. :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> i know one of him isnt with the dogs but i love the pic an thought i would add it lol
> 
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> theres a few more i found of him being a dawgy :lol2:


Aww so cute. You are def very normal, sofa is for furries which is meant to be. : victory:


----------



## ditta

dice is hoooooooge too, i couldnt believe how small she was when she arrived, and it hasnt taken her long to grow twice that size:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> If I believe you all, I probably ended up having poo all over me in bed, knowing my luck. He is getting worse and naughty now. I thought I was quite lucky to have a good boy when he first arrived. I was so very wrong. He does everything that he was told not to. :bash:
> 
> I tried to take pics of him this week, those pictures came out horribly wrong. It's either no tail, or no feet, or half of the head being chopped off. I am sure my taking pics skill isn't that bad. Mack just doesn't stand still at all. Little s*d he really is. :whip:
> 
> One thing I noticed, these babies or Mack meant to be still babyish, he has growing unblievable fast, his tum is getting fatter and his bodice seems longer. :2thumb:


 
LOL or they are a blurr as they move that quick ha ha 

Oh they do grow fast they dont stay babies long at all


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Aww so cute. You are def very normal, sofa is for furries which is meant to be. : victory:


 
Oh yeps my place is on the floor :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> dice is hoooooooge too, i couldnt believe how small she was when she arrived, and it hasnt taken her long to grow twice that size:flrt:


aye from what you told me when you saw Angel i would say she is a hooooooooooje bubba :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

How old is Dice now? And how heavy the average meant to be?


----------



## ditta

cat left a note under my pillow last week wen she stayed out over night........guess who wasnt a happy baby skunk........


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> LOL or they are a blurr as they move that quick ha ha
> 
> Oh they do grow fast they dont stay babies long at all


I know I got so p off because none of the pics came out right. :whip:

I hate it when they don't stay babies long enough for me to enjoy. :devil: I was trying to cuddle him last night, and he kinda looked at me think I am a big boy now, let go of me, I don't want you.


----------



## felix93

ditta said:


> cat left a note under my pillow last week wen she stayed out over night........guess who wasnt a happy baby skunk........
> 
> image


haha nice one. :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Bless little Havoc, he looks minuscule compared to the dogs. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

the average i was told for skunks weights were 

females 2 1/2 to 3kg and males 3-4kgs that was looked up by a vet 


i weighed angel other week and she was 1.8kg she was born in april


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Bless little Havoc, he looks minuscule compared to the dogs. :lol2:


he was very young on a couple of them pictures dont think he was even a year old :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> the average i was told for skunks weights were
> 
> females 2 1/2 to 3kg and males 3-4kgs that was looked up by a vet
> 
> 
> i weighed angel other week and she was 1.8kg she was born in april


Is that the chart at the vet? I think when mine is fully grown, he probably will be heavier than 4kgs even I am only feeding him once a day with the proper diet. It seems all my pets are fatties. :whistling2: My vet always says I spoiled them too much but I haven't really. 

I think I will weight him tonight when he gets up.


----------



## ditta

felix93 said:


> Is that the chart at the vet? I think when mine is fully grown, he probably will be heavier than 4kgs even I am only feeding him once a day with the proper diet. It seems all my pets are fatties. :whistling2: My vet always says I spoiled them too much but I haven't really.
> 
> I think I will weight him tonight when he gets up.


 
well dice was born may 10 and is over 2 kilos already :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

tbh i think skunks are like most animals and people they come in different shapes and sizes


----------



## ditta

Emmaj said:


> tbh i think skunks are like most animals and people they come in different shapes and sizes


i agree emma, she was having her supvised play with chester the other day and there really isnt that much difference


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> i agree emma, she was having her supvised play with chester the other day and there really isnt that much difference


 
if you look at my lot together they are all different shaps an sizes 

angel is dinky and round lol, havoc dinky and slender as is siku and kaimi is like a round fluff ball 

i think their coats make a difference as well the longer an fluffier the coat the bigger they may look too


----------



## ditta

since chester has got his stunning new coat he looks twice as big as he was before:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> since chester has got his stunning new coat he looks twice as big as he was before:lol2:


thats why kaimi looks so big cos of his coat :lol2:

havoc is getting his new through now an looks like a punk at the moment :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Not when you go and have a yearly check up by a vet. It's embarassing. My vet comes to my house to do all the yearly booster for cats and dogs, every single year, I have got the same told off, your cats or your dogs are fat. But the vet is also my friend, she feeds her with pizzas or any human food now and again and mine are on strict diet. And mine are so chunky. :whip: It's just so unfair. 

Ditta, Mack is about a month younger than Dice, so I will check his weight tonight and see how much he weight. At least if he weights a lot, I can just blame he is a boy and make be a bit under tall? :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

Oh so if mine is big, I can put that down because of the coat, right? :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Not when you go and have a yearly check up by a vet. It's embarassing. My vet comes to my house to do all the yearly booster for cats and dogs, every single year, I have got the same told off, your cats or your dogs are fat. But the vet is also my friend, she feeds her with pizzas or any human food now and again and mine are on strict diet. And mine are so chunky. :whip: It's just so unfair.
> 
> Ditta, Mack is about a month younger than Dice, so I will check his weight tonight and see how much he weight. At least if he weights a lot, I can just blame he is a boy and make be a bit under tall? :2thumb:


he is still a bub though so i wouldnt worry too much he still has some growing to do :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Oh so if mine is big, I can put that down because of the coat, right? :whistling2:


well i guess you can use that excuse if you want to :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> well i guess you can use that excuse if you want to :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


I will use any excuses but this excuse sounds good to me since you and Ditta said it now. I bet if I say that to my vet next year when Mack needs to go for the jab, he probably thinks it is a good excuse. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I will use any excuses but this excuse sounds good to me since you and Ditta said it now. I bet if I say that to my vet next year when Mack needs to go for the jab, he probably thinks it is a good excuse. :2thumb:


lol yeah i reckon he will :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## ditta

my big fat border collie, has very thick furrrrrrr and big bones:whistling2:


----------



## felix93

I once told my vet my cat who weights 24 lbs in weight has thick fur and short legs, that's why he looks fat but in fact he should be skinny. My vet put it down in his record...Chubby is beyond help. Owner is in sane. :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I once told my vet my cat who weights 24 lbs in weight has thick fur and short legs, that's why he looks fat but in fact he should be skinny. My vet put it down in his record...Chubby is beyond help. Owner is in sane. :blush:


 
LOL i spat my tea 

OMG i never learn do i grrrrrrrr its normally cat or ditta or fenny that makes me spit my tea :gasp::blush::lol2:


----------



## felix93

What's so funny, that was the truth. Honestly you should read some of the notes my vet put in my records. The hospital knows me so well, so they don't mind putting comment down like that. But it's pretty embarassing sometimes. I kinda live at the hospital because they see me that often. 

My vet always tells me my pets are too fat or the teeth need cleaning blah blah blah. I told them if it's a matter of live or death, I probably would take action faster. It's very hard to monitor who eats what in the house if you have a mini menageri, even I try my best to give them the best proper diet. As you said, all animals are just like us, they all come in different sizes and I honestly say some of them don't eat much and they are still fat. Some eats lots and they end up being the skinny ones. 

With Chubby, I think I named him wrong, so he is very chubby. Only his weight is a bit umm concern, everything is good this year check up. We have done the senior blood test and he passed with flying colours. 

Good job I only have Mack, so at least I can still watch him, watch what he eats, but I still have the feeling that he will be understall eventually. :blush:


----------



## LoveForLizards

felix93 said:


> I once told my vet my cat who weights 24 lbs in weight has thick fur and short legs, that's why he looks fat but in fact he should be skinny. My vet put it down in his record...Chubby is beyond help. Owner is in sane. :blush:


:rotfl:



Emmaj said:


> LOL i spat my tea
> 
> OMG i never learn do i grrrrrrrr its normally cat or ditta or fenny that makes me spit my tea :gasp::blush::lol2:


I think you need to stop drinking in front of the comp, you must go through screens faster then shoes. :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to stop drinking in front of the comp, you must go through screens faster then shoes. :lol2::lol2:


well at least it gets a regular wash :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Oh so if mine is big, I can put that down because of the coat, right? :whistling2:


 
were is you tonight woman ?:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Angel and Siku are dancing round the bedroom to linkin park 

i left a cd on for them cos of the fire works with them being at the top of the house the bangy ones are alot louder up there


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> were is you tonight woman ?:whistling2::lol2:


 
I am here, just. :blush:

Trying to listen to Ditta telling me how to shift the heavy piano from one end to another, tie Mack to the piano, put the food bowl with yummy food in, put that in the place where I want the piano to go to, but still struggling moving the piano. :whistling2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> Angel and Siku are dancing round the bedroom to linkin park
> 
> i left a cd on for them cos of the fire works with them being at the top of the house the bangy ones are alot louder up there


I am pretty lucky where I live, I can see firework far away from the windows but no bang noise around. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I am here, just. :blush:
> 
> Trying to listen to Ditta telling me how to shift the heavy piano from one end to another, tie Mack to the piano, put the food bowl with yummy food in, put that in the place where I want the piano to go to, but still struggling moving the piano. :whistling2:


lol sounds like a fantastic idea :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I am pretty lucky where I live, I can see firework far away from the windows but no bang noise around. :2thumb:


they are so annoying round here they will set them randomly off for the fun of it 

plus we have the 10 day celebration of the muslim weddings they set fire works off all day an night at them :devil:


----------



## felix93

She really lost it me think. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> She really lost it me think. :whistling2:


 
hee hee nah thats ditta being normal :lol2:


----------



## felix93

The more I talk to her (& Cat) I think I will lose my plot completely if I haven't yet. :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> The more I talk to her (& Cat) I think I will lose my plot completely if I haven't yet. :devil:


LOL you have lost that already it vanished when your skunk came home :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## felix93

No never. I am still okayish. But of course talking to you lot don't help at all. :whip:

Was trying to chase Mack last night, the little bugger is getting very crafty now. I mean he can really run, or may be I am getting old. I have never done so much exercise in my own home until he came to live with me. :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> No never. I am still okayish. But of course talking to you lot don't help at all. :whip:
> 
> Was trying to chase Mack last night, the little bugger is getting very crafty now. I mean he can really run, or may be I am getting old. I have never done so much exercise in my own home until he came to live with me. :bash:


 
LOL Oh yes they can pick up some speed when they get going ha ha 

LOL be thankful you only have one to chase about:lol2:

kaimi knows my every move the lil monster so i have to be one step ahead of him all the time :lol2:


----------



## felix93

I might have one to chase after, but I have so many dumb cats that just stand still to stop me going forward without falling over knocking off my 2 front teeth. :whip: I can't see why a skunk have to run a full speed in the house which is not a mansion in size. There's hardly any room for him to run anyway. And when you about to give up chasing, the little sod decided to do a emergency brake, so you tend to still keep running and he turned round and went the other way. :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I might have one to chase after, but I have so many dumb cats that just stand still to stop me going forward without falling over knocking off my 2 front teeth. :whip: I can't see why a skunk have to run a full speed in the house which is not a mansion in size. There's hardly any room for him to run anyway. And when you about to give up chasing, the little sod decided to do a emergency brake, so you tend to still keep running and he turned round and went the other way. :devil:


 
LOL doing the skunk walk is best walking with them in an out of your feet trying not to trip over :lol2:

i think its funny when they put on the breaks and and stand :lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

I love to see him doing the brake thing. Before Mack came to me, I read so many people talking about that and I haven't got a clue what's that like. Thinking all these people have lost it until I saw mine doing it the first time. I think it's just so cute. :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I love to see him doing the brake thing. Before Mack came to me, I read so many people talking about that and I haven't got a clue what's that like. Thinking all these people have lost it until I saw mine doing it the first time. I think it's just so cute. :flrt:


yups lol it sure is an the almighty stomp that comes with the breaking :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> LOL Oh yes they can pick up some speed when they get going ha ha
> 
> LOL be thankful you only have one to chase about:lol2:
> 
> kaimi knows my every move the lil monster so i have to be one step ahead of him all the time :lol2:


LMFAO!! hes still my baby, right? x 
:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> well at least it gets a regular wash :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


Well yeah if that's the way you want to look at it I suppose. :lol2:

Hummmm I need to stop looking at this thread, you're all making me want a skunk  lol


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> LMFAO!! hes still my baby, right? x
> :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
LOL ok connor if you say so :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

Joe knows how funny it is to watch me chase skunks around that dont want to be caught :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Well yeah if that's the way you want to look at it I suppose. :lol2:
> 
> Hummmm I need to stop looking at this thread, you're all making me want a skunk  lol


hee hee i need to look through my pb and pull some pics off there to add on here 

most have been posted before as any new ones i take i have to send to shell to upload for me my phone software wont load onto the puter


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> LOL ok connor if you say so :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> Joe knows how funny it is to watch me chase skunks around that dont want to be caught :whistling2::lol2:


 
Lol, was very funny, I had to laugh, trying to coax them out! lol


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Lol, was very funny, I had to laugh, trying to coax them out! lol


 
LOL i know even the morios didnt work and he tipped the blooming tub :devil::lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> LOL i know even the morios didnt work and he tipped the blooming tub :devil::lol2::lol2:


Lol, He really didn't want to be caught!! Got him in the end though, they always come for food eventually, can't resist!


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Lol, He really didn't want to be caught!! Got him in the end though, they always come for food eventually, can't resist!


Oh yes dont they just LOL 

i was having to walk round my living room last night eating pizza with a trail of skunks follwowing me trying to climb my legs :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> Oh yes dont they just LOL
> 
> i was having to walk round my living room last night eating pizza with a trail of skunks follwowing me trying to climb my legs :lol2:


Lol I know that only too well, but with a raccoon that can climb your legs and a skunk, its all the more fun!:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Lol I know that only too well, but with a raccoon that can climb your legs and a skunk, its all the more fun!:2thumb:


LOL i guess you dont do much eating in your room then joe :lol2::lol2:

we need some upto date pics of effy and elmo too :flrt::flrt:


----------



## felix93

LoveForLizards said:


> Hummmm I need to stop looking at this thread, you're all making me want a skunk  lol


You mean with all the posting you have done in this thread and you still skunkless? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> You mean with all the posting you have done in this thread and you still skunkless? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Ooo thats a point i need to look through pb to find more tempting pics for megan :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

felix93 said:


> You mean with all the posting you have done in this thread and you still skunkless? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Yep!



Emmaj said:


> Ooo thats a point i need to look through pb to find more tempting pics for megan :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


It's so unfaaaair! Somebody a few streets away has just got a skunk, he's a friend of a friend so hoping to meet the wee skunk someday. :whistling2::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

heres a couple of pics i found lurking :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

:flrt::flrt: That second pic is especially :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

yups lol havoc wedged between the huskies an angel wondering what the hell im doing pointing the phone at her :lol2:


----------



## felix93

I managed to have one kinda okayish picture out of millions I took the other day. I should upload that in my bucket to tempt all the skunkless people who is addicted to this thread. : victory:

And I want to say, Mack worked out how to climb last night. :gasp: Now nothing is safe in my house anymore. He can steal anything. :devil: My Dad came to stay 2 nights ago and he blamed me taking his carry bag full of crap and he found the bag was in fact in Mack's crate last night. :whistling2: I did wonder when I saw that carry bag but didn't think much about it. No one even said sorry to me and I have to take the blame. It's pretty unfair IMO. :whip:


----------



## felix93

Why could you take some nice pics with your skunks sat still? :gasp:

And I still love that apricot / choccy colour one.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I managed to have one kinda okayish picture out of millions I took the other day. I should upload that in my bucket to tempt all the skunkless people who is addicted to this thread. : victory:
> 
> And I want to say, Mack worked out how to climb last night. :gasp: Now nothing is safe in my house anymore. He can steal anything. :devil: My Dad came to stay 2 nights ago and he blamed me taking his carry bag full of crap and he found the bag was in fact in Mack's crate last night. :whistling2: I did wonder when I saw that carry bag but didn't think much about it. No one even said sorry to me and I have to take the blame. It's pretty unfair IMO. :whip:


LOL hee hee skunks no matter what it says anywhere are...........fantastic climbers :lol2:

now he has worked it out your right ha ha nothing will be safe again :lol2:

all my pairs of socks i have are odd......being as some lil furry things like to pinch them.........towels too seem to vanish in this house as well :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Why could you take some nice pics with your skunks sat still? :gasp:
> 
> And I still love that apricot / choccy colour one.


yeah kaimi is a gorgas colour he is apricot :flrt::flrt:

food lol put some food down an they will sit still until they have eaten :lol2:

havoc is easy to take pics of as he loves to curl up with the dogs an sleep the others go under the couch so not as easy :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

heres our new boy mojo


----------



## africa

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> heres our new boy mojo
> 
> 
> 
> image


Handsome little man he is to be sure :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

felix93 said:


> The more I talk to her (& Cat) I think I will lose my plot completely if I haven't yet. :devil:


Ya cheeky sod :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

africa said:


> Handsome little man he is to be sure :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


I'll put a thread up about him tomorrow sal but I've briefly told the story on cat chat thread x


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

skink-king said:


> i have always wanted a skunk but cant let one wander around but i will get one one day


Mine has a cage in the front room and is out most of the day. and locked in at night. She sleeps all night. She's never chewed anything or caused damage. (yet) what toys are people using out of interest. I bought digger some but she's not interested. Only interest is food! I don't over feed here though or treat her much as she would eat till she exploded!


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> heres our new boy mojo
> 
> 
> 
> image


 
he is lufferly kat 

hee hee lets hope chester gets his mojo back :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

animalstorey said:


> Mine has a cage in the front room and is out most of the day. and locked in at night. She sleeps all night. She's never chewed anything or caused damage. (yet) what toys are people using out of interest. I bought digger some but she's not interested. Only interest is food! I don't over feed here though or treat her much as she would eat till she exploded!


Non of mine have ever really been a fan of toys 

they do kick around some of the dogs toys balls an such but thats about it really 

food yes lol welcome to the world of skunks they are the most food orientated animals around and yups would eat till they pop if they got the chance to :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> heres our new boy mojo
> 
> 
> 
> image


 
:flrt: Mojos great! Hes obviously very happy!


----------



## LoveForLizards

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> heres our new boy mojo
> 
> 
> 
> image


:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> LOL i guess you dont do much eating in your room then joe :lol2::lol2:
> 
> we need some upto date pics of effy and elmo too :flrt::flrt:


well i met elmo and effy yesterday so shoo youu  x



felix93 said:


> Why could you take some nice pics with your skunks sat still? :gasp:
> 
> And I still love that apricot / choccy colour one.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THATS MY BABY EYES OFF OR JOIN THE QUEUE AS IM FIRST AND YOU WONT BE GETTING HIM ANYWAY IT LIKE TAKING CANDY FROM A BABY WITH KIAMI AND EMMA!!  X


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well i met elmo and effy yesterday so shoo youu  x
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THATS MY BABY EYES OFF OR JOIN THE QUEUE AS IM FIRST AND YOU WONT BE GETTING HIM ANYWAY IT LIKE TAKING CANDY FROM A BABY WITH KIAMI AND EMMA!!  X


 
LOL good for you connor :Na_Na_Na_Na:

And the only person kaimi belongs to is Meeeeeeeee:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## felix93

quilson_mc_spike said:


> THATS MY BABY EYES OFF OR JOIN THE QUEUE AS IM FIRST AND YOU WONT BE GETTING HIM ANYWAY IT LIKE TAKING CANDY FROM A BABY WITH KIAMI AND EMMA!!  X


But...if you are not around and stand in the queue, then I assume you are out. :whistling2: Now you are pushing in again. I don't think it works like that at all. :whip:

And Cat, I wasn't being cheeky. I was only pointing out that fact.


----------



## Talk To The Animals

We bought Hershey and Oreo a rabbit hay feeder thing over the weekend, which they LOVE!! It's kind of a wire ball that you can hang up, but we stuff it with pieces of apple and carrot instead of hay. It really gets their muscles working, hanging it up so they have to stand up to reach it and work out how to get the food out.

It was only £2.50 - I may get more and hang all their food up and make them work for it!! It would also stop Hershey sitting on Oreo at food time.

Although Oreo very quickly worked out that if she sat underneath the thing, Hershey would knock food out and not notice, so she could steal it away.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> But...if you are not around and stand in the queue, then I assume you are out. :whistling2: Now you are pushing in again. I don't think it works like that at all. :whip:
> 
> And Cat, I wasn't being cheeky. I was only pointing out that fact.


pfffft you lie you lie i always read this thread but im skunkless so it makes me skunk broody :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## felix93

I know you are skunkless AFTER all these times. :lol2: But you don't need to queue because you can visit so many and play with them every week. All you just need to do it invite yourself and that's it. So you don't need to put your name down. My Mack needs a friend because he needs his own company. :whistling2:

PS I have already put my name down in Emma's future skunk bubbas. :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> I know you are skunkless AFTER all these times. :lol2: But you don't need to queue because you can visit so many and play with them every week. All you just need to do it invite yourself and that's it. So you don't need to put your name down. My Mack needs a friend because he needs his own company. :whistling2:
> 
> PS I have already put my name down in Emma's future skunk bubbas. :flrt:


HAH my name is down but i cant have one no more so pah! 

id love to be ablee to go to emmas every week but for one i cant drive (I WISH I COULD) and for two i have no money for petrel x

and my kitten needs a friend but i cant afford one si the dog will have to do im afraid x


----------



## Emmaj

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrr skunk spray :gasp:

Havoc has just tried breaking my neck appearing from nowhere an got under feet i went nearly flat on my face on top of him and he went off :gasp:

beggering bunions i broked my favey mug too 

havoc is fine and tucking into an apple :whistling2:

i have a sore hand from stopping my self completely flattening havoc an a bruised knee and i humdingaling :blush::gasp::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Arrrrrrrrrrrrrr skunk spray :gasp:
> 
> Havoc has just tried breaking my neck appearing from nowhere an got under feet i went nearly flat on my face on top of him and he went off :gasp:
> 
> beggering bunions i broked my favey mug too
> 
> havoc is fine and tucking into an apple :whistling2:
> 
> i have a sore hand from stopping my self completely flattening havoc an a bruised knee and i humdingaling :blush::gasp::lol2:


ange sprayed again?? 

notice my angelic little boy isnt causing trouble ! xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ange sprayed again??
> 
> notice my angelic little boy isnt causing trouble ! xx


no it was havoc...............he triped me up nearly breaking my neck but breaking my mug i near squished him in the tumble and he went off 

its the 1st time he has sprayed since he was like 15/16 wks old 

was his bloomin fault but hey i would spray of something 100x the size of me was falling on me if i could :lol2:

kaimi can try all he wants to spray its not gonna happen he isnt able to :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Skunk spray is way better than Chanel no.5 :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Skunk spray is way better than Chanel no.5 :whistling2:


you know im a weirdo i actually do like the smell of skunk spray :blush::lol2:


----------



## felix93

No need to tell me you are a weirdo. I think I know it by now. So unreal. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I don't know if I wish this or not. I don't know what the skunk spray smells like. :blush: I want to know and experience that, but then I don't if you know what I mean. My boy hasn't sprayed once. He only smells like poo and pee sometimes if he decided to sleep in his poo tray. :whip:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> No need to tell me you are a weirdo. I think I know it by now. So unreal. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I don't know if I wish this or not. I don't know what the skunk spray smells like. :blush: I want to know and experience that, but then I don't if you know what I mean. My boy hasn't sprayed once. He only smells like poo and pee sometimes if he decided to sleep in his poo tray. :whip:


 
Oooooo there is a big difference between the smell of pee an poo to that of spray :lol2:

i know what you mean on the wanting to experience it but not :lol2:


----------



## felix93

May be I leave that for now, at least my boy hasn't done it. I can make an excuse to come and meet yours one day and then they can spray in your home. lol. Good idea? :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL it dosnt happen that often here :lol2:

but im sure if i fall on one again it could reoccur :lol2:


----------



## felix93

If you fall, you will break another mug. :whistling2:

May be I should do a request and see if anyone is willing to let me smell their skunk spray. lol :lol2: People probably thinks why on earth this weirdo wants to smell the spray smell. :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> If you fall, you will break another mug. :whistling2:
> 
> May be I should do a request and see if anyone is willing to let me smell their skunk spray. lol :lol2: People probably thinks why on earth this weirdo wants to smell the spray smell. :blush:


LOL i should have bottled some of havocs for you and posted it :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> LOL i should have bottled some of havocs for you and posted it :lol2:


How do I know if you have bottled the right smell but not your fart. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> How do I know if you have bottled the right smell but not your fart. :whistling2:


 
i aint had no garlic and onions recently :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Hmmm im presuming that havocs glands are erm..............full as he hasnt sprayed but has woofted today happened when he sneezed :gasp:


----------



## felix93

Puke mg::eek4:

I wonder why all my friends get so excited when they talk about poo, pee and fart? Am I the most normal one of all? :crazy:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Puke mg::eek4:
> 
> I wonder why all my friends get so excited when they talk about poo, pee and fart? Am I the most normal one of all? :crazy:


 
lol poo an pee aint really the same as a skunk wooft :lol2:

hmmm dunno cos talkin about poo and animal pee dont really bother me too much either lol its part of my everyday routine so the norm really :lol2:


----------



## felix93

It doesn't bother me too, but somehow whenever I talk to any of my friends, we tend to change subjects very fast into poo pee fart and barf. And it is the same as in my family especially when we're having dinner, something serious we could end up talking about poo and pee. :blush:

Talking about Skunk, I think it is either Mack is making himself too homely here. He is getting naughtier by hours. :whip: He is too lively for me as an oldie I think. :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> It doesn't bother me too, but somehow whenever I talk to any of my friends, we tend to change subjects very fast into poo pee fart and barf. And it is the same as in my family especially when we're having dinner, something serious we could end up talking about poo and pee. :blush:
> 
> Talking about Skunk, I think it is either Mack is making himself too homely here. He is getting naughtier by hours. :whip: He is too lively for me as an oldie I think. :devil:


 
LOL skunks keep you young :lol2:

yeah havoc is wide awake and rampaging round the living room kaimi is fast asleep as are the other 2 upstairs in my bed :lol2:


----------



## felix93

How many have you got? I thought you only have 3 skunks. You are just plain greedy. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

nopes i have 4 lol 

Angel and Kaimi, Havoc and Siku 

angel and havoc are black an white, kaimi is apricot, siku is bino


----------



## felix93

Siku is the one I don't know. 

Anyway, you are just greedy IMO. You could share one with Conn at least. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

he is on one of the pics i posted yest a few pages back lol


----------



## felix93

I know you have an albino one, I thought the name was Havoc. I didn't know you have 2 black and white ones. :blush: Oh well now I know. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I know you have an albino one, I thought the name was Kaimi. I didn't know you have 2 black and white ones. :blush: Oh well now I know. :2thumb:


 
kaimi is the apricot 

yes 2 blk an whites angel and havoc:lol2:

i just like to confuse people :lol2:


----------



## felix93

I meant Havoc. I edited that but you typed too fast. :devil:

Kaimi is the one I want and after, or may be the bubbassssssss. :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I meant Havoc. I edited that but you typed too fast. :devil:
> 
> Kaimi is the one I want and after, or may be the bubbassssssss. :blush:


 
hee hee he is a bit of a sexy lad aint he 

he is a big softy and sooo sweet 

:flrt:


----------



## felix93

Okay a few pics of Mackenzie (Mack for short). I am afriad only his eating pictures came out okayish, the rest are just crap and all blurred because he moves just way too fast. :whip:


































Hope you like :flrt:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> hee hee he is a bit of a sexy lad aint he
> 
> he is a big softy and sooo sweet
> 
> :flrt:



Yes rub it in, why don't you? :devil: Just ask yours to hurry up. My patient is running out.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

felix93 said:


> Okay a few pics of Mackenzie (Mack for short). I am afriad only his eating pictures came out okayish, the rest are just crap and all blurred because he moves just way too fast. :whip:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Hope you like :flrt:


i likeeeeeeee i think mack is gorgeous......he is a chip too just like domino


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Okay a few pics of Mackenzie (Mack for short). I am afriad only his eating pictures came out okayish, the rest are just crap and all blurred because he moves just way too fast. :whip:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Hope you like :flrt:





felix93 said:


> Yes rub it in, why don't you? :devil: Just ask yours to hurry up. My patient is running out.


hee hee im sorry 

your mack is related to angel aint he 

they have the same daddy if i remember rightly


----------



## felix93

What is a chip? :blush:

Yes Angel is slightly older. Mack has a brother of same age on board too, can't remember the owner's username though. She is in my friend list.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> What is a chip? :blush:
> 
> Yes Angel is slightly older. Mack has a brother of same age on board too, can't remember the owner's username though. She is in my friend list.


 
Stoaty :2thumb:

the lil white bits under his arm pits are chips


----------



## felix93

No not Ian the breeder. Someone on the board bought Mack's brother from Ian just a week before I went to pick Mack up. 

Oh yes, Mack has the chips on both side. :flrt:


----------



## felix93

Might be Miche. She doesn't post much. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

ahhhhhh yeah i think it could be her remember her posting she was a new owner too


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> No not Ian the breeder. Someone on the board bought Mack's brother from Ian just a week before I went to pick Mack up.
> 
> Oh yes, Mack has the chips on both side. :flrt:


yeah angel does she is swirl too has white bits down her sides and she has very lil black on her back so think thats high silver


----------



## felix93

Stop using all these terms. I don't understand them. 

So the black bits on the back is high silver? Mack has 3 dots on his back, and 2 1/2 dots on his tum. The peeing bit has a white dot. (don't tell me there is another term for that too. :whistling2 So even if you put all the black and white skunks together, I can find Mack straight away. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Stop using all these terms. I don't understand them.
> 
> So the black bits on the back is high silver? Mack has 3 dots on his back, and 2 1/2 dots on his tum. The peeing bit has a white dot. (don't tell me there is another term for that too. :whistling2 So even if you put all the black and white skunks together, I can find Mack straight away. :2thumb:


 
lol yips 

a normal black an white skunk is black allover apart from the white stripes 

if they have white in other places then they are swirl, white under the arms is chip and just small amounts of black on the back is high white/silver , if there is no black on the back at all then they are a silver back


----------



## felix93

Oh help. :gasp:

So what's mine? Mack has white under arms and he has a small amount of black on the back. Chip hight white / silver. :blush:

I think I just stick with black and white. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Oh help. :gasp:
> 
> So what's mine? Mack has white under arms and he has a small amount of black on the back. Chip hight white / silver. :blush:
> 
> I think I just stick with black and white. :2thumb:


looking at his pics he looks like a high silver, chip :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

morning fellow skunk lovers :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

Morning Em,

Another eventful night for me last night. :devil: Mack worked out how to climb up my bed and the little sod decided to just stay there and go to sleep. My house rabbit was mad because Mack slept on his spot. I think the time I can put Mack back to his crate will soon be gone. Every bed time, the job for me is harder. :whip:

Was watching some You Tube skunk videos last night, some were pretty funny and love it. :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Morning Em,
> 
> Another eventful night for me last night. :devil: Mack worked out how to climb up my bed and the little sod decided to just stay there and go to sleep. My house rabbit was mad because Mack slept on his spot. I think the time I can put Mack back to his crate will soon be gone. Every bed time, the job for me is harder. :whip:
> 
> Was watching some You Tube skunk videos last night, some were pretty funny and love it. :flrt:


hee hee they are very quick learners and once they choose a spot then thats their spot 

though angel last night changed her spot and was actually laid over my feet every time i moved them she climbed back on them :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Angel sounds very sweet. 

But no, Mack can't stay in the bed. Hubby is away and will be back on Friday, he would go mad if he knows Mack is going to sleep with us too. There isn't enough room in the bed already with the cats and the rabbit. 

I am really hoping to find a friend for Mack next year because he is so playful, even my kitten is fed up playing with him now. Skunks must have lots of energy.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Angel sounds very sweet.
> 
> But no, Mack can't stay in the bed. Hubby is away and will be back on Friday, he would go mad if he knows Mack is going to sleep with us too. There isn't enough room in the bed already with the cats and the rabbit.
> 
> I am really hoping to find a friend for Mack next year because he is so playful, even my kitten is fed up playing with him now. Skunks must have lots of energy.


 
LOL oh yeps they do have alot of energy 

im sure your hubby wont notice just one more in the bed :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Want to ask a question. Which sex of skunk is better if I have already got a boy? I don't want to breed from them as they will be neutered (sprayed if it's a girl) once they reach their adulthood. Will 2 boys usually get on as I love boys in general, whether it's little humans or animals. I always go for boys first. And do they smell different? I mean I know they are all individual and smell differently anyway, but do girls smell stronger? 'cos I read some members said their girls really have the strong smell compared with their boys.


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> LOL oh yeps they do have alot of energy
> 
> im sure your hubby wont notice just one more in the bed :lol2:


If he is blind or drunk. lol. He moans about the amount of cats on the bed already. He moans that he can't even move the dulvet because of all those cats and the rabbit sleep on top.But I think it's nice because it's warmer in bed. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Want to ask a question. Which sex of skunk is better if I have already got a boy? I don't want to breed from them as they will be neutered (sprayed if it's a girl) once they reach their adulthood. Will 2 boys usually get on as I love boys in general, whether it's little humans or animals. I always go for boys first. And do they smell different? I mean I know they are all individual and smell differently anyway, but do girls smell stronger? 'cos I read some members said their girls really have the strong smell compared with their boys.


Tbh hun its personal preferance 

i have 3 boys and a girl one of my boys the bino is a mardy and dosnt like other males where as they others just dont care they will accept anyone 

i cant say i have noticed angel smelling any different to that of the boys she dosnt smell any stronger to me


----------



## felix93

I know in general, both girls or a boy and a girl is better, as boys can fight. But in my mini menagerie, I don't have problems if I keep 2 boys of anything together (okay except some lizards). So may be when it's skunk baby season, I can have more choice then.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I know in general, both girls or a boy and a girl is better, as boys can fight. But in my mini menagerie, I don't have problems if I keep 2 boys of anything together (okay except some lizards). So may be when it's skunk baby season, I can have more choice then.


yeah i mean aslong as you castrate them then they should be fine and you will have wrestling rather than fighting 

you do get the odd acceptions though like my siku who just dosnt like to be around the other boys


----------



## felix93

Yes, they will def be done. I usually don't breed from my animals. So now you have to make sure you get an apricot boy for me, okay? Or you have to tell your lot, no matter what, there has to be on apricot boy. :whistling2:

Right I am going out to get bits and bots, will be back later. Sorry have to leave you now.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Yes, they will def be done. I usually don't breed from my animals. So now you have to make sure you get an apricot boy for me, okay? Or you have to tell your lot, no matter what, there has to be on apricot boy. :whistling2:
> 
> Right I am going out to get bits and bots, will be back later. Sorry have to leave you now.


 
LOL i will tell them just for you ha ha 

okies hun chat laters have a good day x x x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

HA i was on the list first annnnnnnnnd emma said i can choose form the litter and sex color or markings dont matter and i was hoping for an apricot or lavender boy so youll just have to hope wont you!! ~~


----------



## felix93

Well you'd better tell Emm to have a good word to her lot, make sure her baby have 2 apricot boys then. May be we could do something to con her skunks, to make sure they are doing a good job. I am not going to hope. I just demand her skunks do a proper job, and not messing around. :devil:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> Well you'd better tell Emm to have a good word to her lot, make sure her baby have 2 apricot boys then. May be we could do something to con her skunks, to make sure they are doing a good job. I am not going to hope. I just demand her skunks do a proper job, and not messing around. :devil:


hehe where abouts are you located??

maybe we should both go to emmas with pockets full of cheese to bribe them :whistling2: xx


----------



## felix93

I am in Nottinghamshire, about 40 mins drive from the Nott's centre. I think it takes me about an hour driving to Emm. I will bring her a new mug since she broke her favourite one a few days ago. :whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> I am in Nottinghamshire, about 40 mins drive from the Nott's centre. I think it takes me about an hour driving to Emm. I will bring her a new mug since she broke her favourite one a few days ago. :whistling2:


yeaah and ill bring choccy she needs to put the weight on haha !! 

i think its about the same from mine hehe xx


----------



## felix93

Are you further north new cat and ditta? I looked at your location but have no idea where it is. :blush:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> Are you further north new cat and ditta? I looked at your location but have no idea where it is. :blush:



haha i live closer than cat and ditta it takes 20 mins for me to get to cat and dittas xx


----------



## felix93

Oh that means you are in Manchester too. It takes me propbably an hour and a half to drive to Man. Oh well otherwise I could pick you up.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> Oh that means you are in Manchester too. It takes me propbably an hour and a half to drive to Man. Oh well otherwise I could pick you up.


tis okie i will get my mum to take me is it cheeky to ask this woman who is to ill to walk her dog if i walk her dog daily and see if she will like give me a fiver a week?? xx


----------



## farmercoope

felix93 said:


> I am in Nottinghamshire, about 40 mins drive from the Nott's centre. I think it takes me about an hour driving to Emm. I will bring her a new mug since she broke her favourite one a few days ago. :whistling2:


Where abouts in Notts are you? Im in Hucknall


----------



## felix93

quilson_mc_spike said:


> tis okie i will get my mum to take me is it cheeky to ask this woman who is to ill to walk her dog if i walk her dog daily and see if she will like give me a fiver a week?? xx


No, I think ALL SONS are just as bad. I have been pretty sick since August and I have to pay my son to do odd jobs in the house for me. I don't like to put his pocket money up, but I don't have a choice either. :devil:

farmercoope, I am just around the corner where you are. I am in Moorgreen. : victory:


----------



## farmercoope

felix93 said:


> No, I think ALL SONS are just as bad. I have been pretty sick since August and I have to pay my son to do odd jobs in the house for me. I don't like to put his pocket money up, but I don't have a choice either. :devil:
> 
> farmercoope, I am just around the corner where you are. I am in Moorgreen. : victory:


 
Ooh cool, drive through there most days. Always go the show too, entered one of my goats last year. We should have a skunky get together one time!


----------



## felix93

Yes cool. :2thumb: Anytime when you feel like it. : victory:

I don't go to that bank holiday show anymore. I used to but it's always a rainy day, so I gave up in the end. :blush: I used to go and just to see all those overgrown size veg and the guinea pigs and the cows. Sad eh, but that's what I did every year in the past. haha. 


How many skunks you have? Don't tell me you have more than 1 too, you guys are just plain greedy to me. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

edit: Just saw your sig, yes I remember your skunk and the raccoon sleep on your bed.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> Yes cool. :2thumb: Anytime when you feel like it. : victory:
> 
> I don't go to that bank holiday show anymore. I used to but it's always a rainy day, so I gave up in the end. :blush: I used to go and just to see all those overgrown size veg and the guinea pigs and the cows. Sad eh, but that's what I did every year in the past. haha.
> 
> 
> How many skunks you have? Don't tell me you have more than 1 too, you guys are just plain greedy to me. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> edit: Just saw your sig, yes I remember your skunk and the raccoon sleep on your bed.


yeah effy oreo and archie along with chloe and joe having a sunday nap on facebook !! x


----------



## felix93

Hey slow down, who are all these people or skunks or raccoon or...:gasp:


----------



## farmercoope

I just have the one skunk, and one raccoon, not that I would say no to more! I love them so much


----------



## Emmaj

evening all :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> I just have the one skunk, and one raccoon, not that I would say no to more! I love them so much


yes mr but im still dying to see some update pics of effy and elmo


----------



## Emmaj

I have met cat and dittas dice tonight and im in love with her :flrt::flrt:

even if she did get rude with me :gasp::blush::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> Hey slow down, who are all these people or skunks or raccoon or...:gasp:


effy the skunk elmo the raccoon archie the yorkie and chloa (africa's daughter) and joe (farmer coupe)



Emmaj said:


> I have met cat and dittas dice tonight and im in love with her :flrt::flrt:
> 
> even if she did get rude with me :gasp::blush::lol2:


darnshe is amazing did you meet mojo?? seems wierd dom not being around even for me xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> effy the skunk elmo the raccoon archie the yorkie and chloa (africa's daughter) and joe (farmer coupe)
> 
> 
> darnshe is amazing did you meet mojo?? seems wierd dom not being around even for me xx


no he is still settling at home he will come next time too though:2thumb:

yesh she is amazing definately a fluzey :gasp::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Is it my old age or something? This is just so confusing with who is who and I hope you guys won't be angry with me if I can't remember who has got whom? I can bearly remember all the names of my own. :blush: (I think I'd better go and read all the old threads, so I might have a clue about the whole thing.: victory: )

So Emm, did cat and ditta come to you with dice then?

Oh can I add you guys to facebook too? I want to see the pics. Pretty please?


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Is it my old age or something? This is just so confusing with who is who and I hope you guys won't be angry with me if I can't remember who has got whom? I can bearly remember all the names of my own. :blush: (I think I'd better go and read all the old threads, so I might have a clue about the whole thing.: victory: )
> 
> So Emm, did cat and ditta come to you with dice then?
> 
> Oh can I add you guys to facebook too? I want to see the pics. Pretty please?


LOL ya will get used to people and names :2thumb::lol2:

yeah they came over to me cat was picking something up :2thumb:

im soooooo in love with the wudey dudey gorgas fluzey dicey :flrt::flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> no he is still settling at home he will come next time too though:2thumb:
> 
> yesh she is amazing definately a fluzey :gasp::lol2:


he is such a sweety

and i know its what effy taught her on sunday such a naughty girl that effy younoo xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> he is such a sweety
> 
> and i know its what effy taught her on sunday such a naughty girl that effy younoo xx


i dunno i think dice took it to the next level herself tonight :gasp::blush::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> i dunno i think dice took it to the next level herself tonight :gasp::blush::lol2:


:O and there was me thinking she was innocent! maybe she wants it from YOU emma  x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> :O and there was me thinking she was innocent! maybe she wants it from YOU emma  x


 
LOL she wasnt innocent with my chest while i was giving her a cuddle :blush::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Emmaj said:


> LOL she wasnt innocent with my chest while i was giving her a cuddle :blush::lol2:


hey! our Dice is just an innocent baby! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hey! our Dice is just an innocent baby! :lol2:


ok she is:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Emmaj said:


> ok she is:whistling2::lol2:


chesticle and mojo will come visit next time. i wanted to bring them all but ditta thought it would be a bit too much


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> chesticle and mojo will come visit next time. i wanted to bring them all but ditta thought it would be a bit too much


aww yeah cant wait to meet them too 

LOL kaimi scaled the whole living room everywhere dice had been with his nose to the floor when i let him in the living room :lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Emmaj said:


> aww yeah cant wait to meet them too
> 
> LOL kaimi scaled the whole living room everywhere dice had been with his nose to the floor when i let him in the living room :lol2::lol2:


hes got a lovely singin voice :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hes got a lovely singin voice :flrt:


LOL its so trill isnt it hee hee 

it does make me chuckle when he does it


----------



## felix93

Shame that Reptile taxi no longer in service, otherwise I could meet Dice too (Sure ditta don't mind a company in the long car journey), 'cos I need to have 2 lizards to be picked up, now I have to do it myself. :devil:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

felix93 said:


> Shame that Reptile taxi no longer in service, otherwise I could meet Dice too (Sure ditta don't mind a company in the long car journey), 'cos I need to have 2 lizards to be picked up, now I have to do it myself. :devil:


 
PM sent :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Shame that Reptile taxi no longer in service, otherwise I could meet Dice too (Sure ditta don't mind a company in the long car journey), 'cos I need to have 2 lizards to be picked up, now I have to do it myself. :devil:


we should have a meet up inbetween us all would be great to meet up :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> we should have a meet up inbetween us all would be great to meet up :2thumb:


agree'd and seeing as emma has the most skunks we shoukd go to hers and have a skunk party!!  and get emma a new mug and some fatteners xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> agree'd and seeing as emma has the most skunks we shoukd go to hers and have a skunk party!!  and get emma a new mug and some fatteners xx


LOL i dont need no fatterners im happy as i am :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

oooo i dont have the most skunks lol 

i only have one more than cat an ditta and nerys has oooooooooodles more than i do so do ray and lou :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> LOL i dont need no fatterners im happy as i am :lol2:


okie ill admit...

were going to yours and taking a skunk each  

ill get you low fat fatterners x


----------



## felix93

I have to go north in Yorkshire sometime this coming week. :whistling2: Yeah skunky meet is nice because I don't have friends in RL have skunks, not like I see lots of skunks everyday. And I only log on here to chat with you guys. :mf_dribble:

And I will make sure I bring a bottle, so hopefully I can collect some skunk spray too. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## felix93

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> PM sent :2thumb:


replied. :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I have to go north in Yorkshire sometime this coming week. :whistling2: Yeah skunky meet is nice because I don't have friends in RL have skunks, not like I see lots of skunks everyday. And I only log on here to chat with you guys. :mf_dribble:
> 
> And I will make sure I bring a bottle, so hopefully I can collect some skunk spray too. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL cat was willing havoc to wooft as well made me chuckle 

she wanted to know what it smelled like too :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL havoc also took a liking to ditta he wouldnt leave her alone :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

well we chose yours because the skunks need bribing .... xx


----------



## Emmaj

LOL well you will only see the 2 anyways as the other 2 are upstairs in my bedroom 

angel for obvious reasons and siku as he screams like a bandshe and runs laps when the other boys tease him :gasp::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> I have to go north in Yorkshire sometime this coming week. :whistling2: Yeah skunky meet is nice because I don't have friends in RL have skunks, not like I see lots of skunks everyday. And I only log on here to chat with you guys. :mf_dribble:
> 
> And I will make sure I bring a bottle, so hopefully I can collect some skunk spray too. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


hehe awwww my thread has admirers  

and if you do ill need to find a tenner ASAP so i can come... i dont have a skunk though...

IF YOU GO DOWN TO THE YORKSHIRE HOME
BE SURE OF A BIG SURPRISE
THE SKUNKS HAVE GONE
THEIR MOTHER HAS NONE
THE DOGS ARE BARKING IN THE WINDOOOOOOOOOOOOW  XX


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe awwww my thread has admirers
> 
> and if you do ill need to find a tenner ASAP so i can come... i dont have a skunk though...
> 
> IF YOU GO DOWN TO THE YORKSHIRE HOME
> BE SURE OF A BIG SURPRISE
> THE SKUNKS HAVE GONE
> THEIR MOTHER HAS NONE
> THE DOGS ARE BARKING IN THE WINDOOOOOOOOOOOOW  XX


they dont bark they woo and talk :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> they dont bark they woo and talk :lol2:


hehe i wanna see angel!! ... not even for a second?

and okiee the talking in the window  x


----------



## felix93

How can you get a skunk to woo and talk? Geeze, it seems mine is useless and pretty dumb, doesn't do much. After saying that I spent the last 10 mins chasing him out of the tort table. I don't know why he wants to sleep in there, may be it's the top soil he is after. :whip:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe i wanna see angel!! ... not even for a second?
> 
> and okiee the talking in the window  x


i might bring her down for a preveiw :lol2:

I would like to see what siku reacts like with mojo too being that mojo is a bino skunky too


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> How can you get a skunk to woo and talk? Geeze, it seems mine is useless and pretty dumb, doesn't do much. After saying that I spent the last 10 mins chasing him out of the tort table. I don't know why he wants to sleep in there, may be it's the top soil he is after. :whip:


LOL its the huskies that do that not the skunks :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Serve me right, not reading everything properly. Blame Mack. :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Serve me right, not reading everything properly. Blame Mack. :blush:


hee hee was his fault for making you chase him and you only skim read cos off that :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

right bedtime for me sooooooo nighty night peeps chat tomorrow 

x x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

just fed mojo some scrambly egg, he nearly took my arm off for it! :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Goodnight Emm, chat tomorrow. 

Can't type probably now because Mack is on one of my arms sleeping. It's either I let him run around and turn my house upside down or I cuddle him.


----------



## felix93

Cat, I thought you meant to put a new thread up about Mojo, where is it then? :devil:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

felix93 said:


> Cat, I thought you meant to put a new thread up about Mojo, where is it then? :devil:


 
not got chance to get my pics off the phone yet, will do tomrrow x

night night x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

this house isnt beg enough!! i have less animals than cat by far yet my house is bigger and i am stuggling to find room where i can access every cage!! xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

quilson_mc_spike said:


> this house isnt beg enough!! i have less animals than cat by far yet my house is bigger and i am stuggling to find room where i can access every cage!! xx


 
it is bigger connor, but how many people live in your house? a hell of a lot more than ours

hey felix, see mojo on the real radio website here
Real Radio Northwest - 105.4fm :: What's in Front of You pictures

and domino is picture 21 :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> it is bigger connor, but how many people live in your house? a hell of a lot more than ours
> 
> hey felix, see mojo on the real radio website here
> Real Radio Northwest - 105.4fm :: What's in Front of You pictures
> 
> and domino is picture 21 :flrt:


true true night people im tired now a long day awaits xxx


----------



## mrsTeegsta

hey everyone: victory:, i have just brought a skunk well the fella brought me one:lol2: bless him, she is awsome very shy but coming round really fast she is a black and white more black with the 2 white go faster stripes hehe, ii dont know her exact age but she is around 6months over the past few days i have donje nothing but surf the web not very usefull tbh lol but farmercoope has gave me some tips and by gosh food is the way to there heart i will upload lots of pics wen i find the lead to the cam KIDS who'd have em??:blush: i have started using a dog clicker trainging thing with a treat of sweetcorn she loves it and she is taking to it i dunno if anybody else has tried it but seems to be a good method i look rarther carzy but ay the main thing was the harness i dont have 1 for her but my dogs seems to work bit big but has got her used to having het feet tocuched and the sound of the clip on and off so everything crossed i can get her to accept walking what harness do i need ferret rabbit??? tips please:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Emmaj

the figure of 8 harnesses seem to work the best on them so the ferret ones or rabbits even puppy ones depending on the size of your skunk 

i dont use harnesses on mine but thats just me i know others do on theirs 

yups joe was right you will always win a skunk over with food lol they live for food :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Oooooo and forgot to say 

Morning all :2thumb:


----------



## mrsTeegsta

thankyou emmaj will try that i really hope she comes out of her shell and soon she has the hole house but wont come out her cat box and dog cage its always open but she prefers to sleep i will let you all know how she goes hopefully joe will come round and see her as we dont live far from each other and see if theres anything i can change in the house to make her want to come out without le


----------



## mrsTeegsta

leaving food around the house lol sorry daughter must think im a super fast typer and sent it hehe


----------



## felix93

MrsT, I don't use harness too because mine is only young. The breeder has given me a baby harness but I doubt it fits mine anymore. I am planning to take him out for walkie next year and I have the ferret harness which seems to fit better. It is also the harness for the ferrets I used to have. So I leave it until mine is fully grown before I get him a new harness.

Skunks As Pets 
check out this site, it's the breeder Stoaty who recommend that to me when I first di the research. Although it's an American site, you can get a lot of information from there which is very good. 

Oh and your skunky will def come out of her shell. :whistling2: Don''t wish that comes fast because that was what I wish for, now my house is like a tip every day. :bash: So you are from Nott's too then? I am living round the corner where Joe lives. 

And Morning Emm and everybody. Cat, I will check out the link now.


----------



## felix93

Cat, that is the only pic of Mojo I have seen. You put that on Facebook. You cheated. I need the full story and more pictures (I read a brief story in cat thread). :devil:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i know ophelia, i was pointin out the fact that he was famous, not showin you a new pic :lol2:


----------



## Dextersdad

Our skunk sleeps in the cupboard under the sink.


----------



## Emmaj

mrsTeegsta said:


> thankyou emmaj will try that i really hope she comes out of her shell and soon she has the hole house but wont come out her cat box and dog cage its always open but she prefers to sleep i will let you all know how she goes hopefully joe will come round and see her as we dont live far from each other and see if theres anything i can change in the house to make her want to come out without le


 
its time and patience with her she needs to learn to trust you 

just let her come to you when she is ready as if you force it on her she may go back to being timid again


----------



## felix93

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i know ophelia, i was pointin out the fact that he was famous, not showin you a new pic :lol2:


Oi it's felix. :whip::devil:

Just chop chop get your act together, we need new pics. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Oi it's felix. :whip::devil:
> 
> Just chop chop get your act together, we need new pics. :whistling2:


good afternoon madam :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

It's about time you come back online. I was getting a bit lonely here as you know. 

So went to put some flooring in the conservatory, and I accidently knocked off the whole tube of glue. It was a mess. :gasp: It's all your fault 'cos no one is around and I ended up have to go and do some housework. :whip:. Oh no, I have finished. I have only glued down 4 packs of vinyl sheets, still got like 4 / 5 of the room to do. :bash:

Oh and afternoon Emm.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> It's about time you come back online. I was getting a bit lonely here as you know.
> 
> So went to put some flooring in the conservatory, and I accidently knocked off the whole tube of glue. It was a mess. :gasp: It's all your fault 'cos no one is around and I ended up have to go and do some housework. :whip:. Oh no, I have finished. I have only glued down 4 packs of vinyl sheets, still got like 4 / 5 of the room to do. :bash:
> 
> Oh and afternoon Emm.


 
LOL bless ya hun hee hee 

i have been shoppin getting the animals food in and paying bills :devil::lol2:


----------



## felix93

I have to leave you soon as I need to go and pick up the livefood from the livefood farm for my gang too. Then will have to go and pick up a rescue this evening. Won't be back until at least 8 or 9pm.


----------



## Emmaj

Oh nooooooo you have to leave me 

i have to go do school run at 3,15 then wont be back on till about 7ish after having tea and sorting skunk feeds out :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

what rescue is you picking up hun ?

do you do rescue then ?


----------



## felix93

A Yemen Chameleon. Apparently it lives in a glass tank atm, a bit dehydrated, but until I see it later, I can't say much. Yes I help out to rescue reptiles, mainly lizards though.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> A Yemen Chameleon. Apparently it lives in a glass tank atm, a bit dehydrated, but until I see it later, I can't say much. Yes I help out to rescue reptiles, mainly lizards though.


 
ahhh okies cool 

i love chams they are ace :lol2:


----------



## felix93

I am chameholic. I used to have over 60 chameleons of all kind but have to rehome most of them this late Summer because I was very poorly and I couldn't take care of them. I still have a few of my own and hopefully I can build it up again, when I am better. 

The first time I felt in love with them was in the reptile shop almost 12 years ago and the cham's eye caught my eyes. I told myself I just have to have one at the time, and ended up having so many. :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

lol i must remember never to get one then if they are that addictive :lol2:

its the feet i love they look like they have little mittens on :flrt::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Just don't hatch the eggs and you will be fine. :lol2: I think of all the eggs I hatched (and I didn't do it that often already) I kept almost half of them. :blush: I could have sold them and pay for the food, but I just ended up keeping them, of course spend more on the food. And that's because of that I have delivery man recommend me the livefood farm, which I got all the livefood at a wholesaler price now. :whistling2:

Oh and if you have a properly misting system, it's not that bad. Otherwise you would end up spending your whole say spraying all the viv. By the time you finish, you probably need to start again. :gasp:

Yes the feet are great. 2 and 3 toes eh? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Just don't hatch the eggs and you will be fine. :lol2: I think of all the eggs I hatched (and I didn't do it that often already) I kept almost half of them. :blush: I could have sold them and pay for the food, but I just ended up keeping them, of course spend more on the food. And that's because of that I have delivery man recommend me the livefood farm, which I got all the livefood at a wholesaler price now. :whistling2:
> 
> Oh and if you have a properly misting system, it's not that bad. Otherwise you would end up spending your whole say spraying all the viv. By the time you finish, you probably need to start again. :gasp:
> 
> Yes the feet are great. 2 and 3 toes eh? :lol2:


I know hee hee like lil mittens lol 

yeah i think the having to spray alot and such was one of the things that put me off owning chams so would rather admire other peoples :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Have to admit, I spent a lot on the misting system I have got, now the cham room is kinda empty. I was in a state when I first rehomed the chames, that's why I went and got Mack. So might be a good thing after all. I have already made up my mind, once I am back to my old health, I will start again having all these chams, but finding the rarer species is hard now because there are only a few breeders in England that breed them, and with those chams, som of them are being banned to import to this country, so unless those breeder breed them, I don't think the chance having them is high at all. 

Here is a thread I put up on other forum, if you are interested, you can see the chams I have had, I know where they all are atm, which in a way it's still good. 
BUG NATION • View topic - I DO miss them loads  (Lots' pics)


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Have to admit, I spent a lot on the misting system I have got, now the cham room is kinda empty. I was in a state when I first rehomed the chames, that's why I went and got Mack. So might be a good thing after all. I have already made up my mind, once I am back to my old health, I will start again having all these chams, but finding the rarer species is hard now because there are only a few breeders in England that breed them, and with those chams, som of them are being banned to import to this country, so unless those breeder breed them, I don't think the chance having them is high at all.
> 
> Here is a thread I put up on other forum, if you are interested, you can see the chams I have had, I know where they all are atm, which in a way it's still good.
> BUG NATION • View topic - I DO miss them loads  (Lots' pics)


 
ooo will have a gander at that hun 

i have had a few reps before the furry exotics it just got too expensive heating and lighting and feeding them 

i have had corns, geckos (lepards)(house), uro's, beardies, boa's, burm and a couple of T's i hated getting rid of them but was the cost not to mentiont he safety with the dogs too 

Huskies are rather dim at times and nanook nearly ended up in with my boa once not realising he couldnt run through glass :lol2: cos it breaks :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

wow them pics are fab 

its amazing how many different types there are too :gasp:


----------



## felix93

I still have all sorts here, even I have rehomed a lot of my own. I must have a lot in the past. :blush: I have one room for the rescue and one room for my own reptiles. Yes it's true, it costs a lot just for feeding and keeping them alive. My rooms that I keep these reptiles are like sauna 24 / 7, 365 a year. My son was into Ts but I am scared of most bugs, so he has only a few but now he is more into what I like, he is not too bothered about Ts anymore.

I am not so into snakes, I have got only corns and hognoses. I ain't too sure about the bigges species because I am scared of them, the size really. Yes I am just weird.


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> wow them pics are fab
> 
> its amazing how many different types there are too :gasp:


I think I have all species. I was constantly looking out for new species. Sad or what.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I still have all sorts here, even I have rehomed a lot of my own. I must have a lot in the past. :blush: I have one room for the rescue and one room for my own reptiles. Yes it's true, it costs a lot just for feeding and keeping them alive. My rooms that I keep these reptiles are like sauna 24 / 7, 365 a year. My son was into Ts but I am scared of most bugs, so he has only a few but now he is more into what I like, he is not too bothered about Ts anymore.
> 
> I am not so into snakes, I have got only corns and hognoses. I ain't too sure about the bigges species because I am scared of them, the size really. Yes I am just weird.


 
ooo i forgot about my lil hognoses i had too lol 

tbh i was petrified of spideys until i got the T's and now i can even tolerate house spideys :lol2:

i do miss having the reps but they took alot of space up as well


----------



## felix93

I am okay with spids, I use the hoover to suck them up if there are any house spids. The only bugs I am really scared are cockroaches. It is all because of what happened to me when I was a kid, that haunted me for life. I can't bear to have one in the house. My son has 2 species and he has to lock the doors up and I put my foot down that he can't let them escaped, otherwise he will be out of the house. :whip: I can put up with other bugs, but they have such short lives, and they don't do much, that's probably why I never get addicted to them, which is good I supposed. :2thumb:

Right def got to get ready and go to pick up the livefood now. Catch you tonight if you are around.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I am okay with spids, I use the hoover to suck them up if there are any house spids. The only bugs I am really scared are cockroaches. It is all because of what happened to me when I was a kid, that haunted me for life. I can't bear to have one in the house. My son has 2 species and he has to lock the doors up and I put my foot down that he can't let them escaped, otherwise he will be out of the house. :whip: I can put up with other bugs, but they have such short lives, and they don't do much, that's probably why I never get addicted to them, which is good I supposed. :2thumb:
> 
> Right def got to get ready and go to pick up the livefood now. Catch you tonight if you are around.


 
lol im not a fan of cockroaches either your not alone im not keen on scrops or peeds either 

most other bugs i can tolerate 

ooooo the big stick insects freak me out too :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

forgot to add lol 

yeah i should be about tonight hun so will chat to you laters :2thumb:


----------



## mrsTeegsta

felix93 said:


> So you are from Nott's too then? I am living round the corner where Joe lives.
> 
> And Morning Emm and everybody. Cat, I will check out the link now.


 yeah im in hucknall near the park so she has a big back garden to run on in summer :lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Felix you just cant stay away from here can you :whistling2:

i like chams even though im not a big reptile fan i have had a tort and a royal python thats it tbh hehe

i like the pygmy chams haha xx


----------



## felix93

quilson_mc_spike said:


> Felix you just cant stay away from here can you :whistling2:


So do you want me to stay away then? :gasp: Besides I need to keep an eye on you, just in case you nick my apricot baby boy skunky. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> Felix you just cant stay away from here can you :whistling2:
> 
> i like chams even though im not a big reptile fan i have had a tort and a royal python thats it tbh hehe
> 
> i like the pygmy chams haha xx


 
of course she cant cos she likes chatting to us thats why :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> So do you want me to stay away then? :gasp: Besides I need to keep an eye on you, just in case you nick my apricot baby boy skunky. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Nooooooooo you cant stay away my days would be boring without you


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> So do you want me to stay away then? :gasp: Besides I need to keep an eye on you, just in case you nick my apricot baby boy skunky. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


tis okiee im hoping for a b&W classic or high swirl and angel is B&W swirl so i got better chance :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Emmaj said:


> Nooooooooo you cant stay away my days would be boring without you


you can come here and tidy my room have moved everything about the cage fell apart 3 times the glass of the table came off 4 times and my back is killing moving cage after cage after cage after bed after telly after cage after wardrobe after wardrobe just to make as much room as possible !!! xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> tis okiee im hoping for a b&W classic or high swirl and angel is B&W swirl so i got better chance :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> you can come here and tidy my room have moved everything about the cage fell apart 3 times the glass of the table came off 4 times and my back is killing moving cage after cage after cage after bed after telly after cage after wardrobe after wardrobe just to make as much room as possible !!! xx


 
LOL no ta doing my own cleaning is more than enough thankies very much :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> LOL no ta doing my own cleaning is more than enough thankies very much :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


ill pay you.... 








in animal crap




dont tell me...







you have enough of that


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ill pay you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in animal crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont tell me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have enough of that


 
lol yeah i deffo have plenty enough of that ta lol:lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> of course she cant cos she likes chatting to us thats why :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I think I would think about this statement. Do I like chatting to you all? :whistling2: But I think the more I talk to you all, I feel I am soooooooooo normal. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## felix93

quilson_mc_spike said:


> tis okiee im hoping for a b&W classic or high swirl and angel is B&W swirl so i got better chance :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Angel might be B&W, but she might also have a chance to have some apricot babies. :mf_dribble:




> you can come here and tidy my room have moved everything about the cage fell apart 3 times the glass of the table came off 4 times and my back is killing moving cage after cage after cage after bed after telly after cage after wardrobe after wardrobe just to make as much room as possible !!! xx


Why do you have to move room? Are you going to have more pets? Buy a shed is easier if I were you. : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Angel might be B&W, but she might also have a chance to have some apricot babies. :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to move room? Are you going to have more pets? Buy a shed is easier if I were you. : victory:


evening hun how did the rescue go ?


----------



## felix93

Hi,

Just got back and the cham is great, not as bad as I thought. The viv is all set up now and he seems happy enough. Tomorrow I am going to drill a hole in his viv, so I can connect the auto misting system pipe into his viv too. He is a gorgerous boy but then you know I say all chams are gorgerous anyway. I want to keep him. :mf_dribble:But that means I have to pay for the donation money. :whistling2:


----------



## felix93

Oh and I have to say, just from talking to you guys, my post counts shoot up in no time. I used to be a quiet one on the board, rarely post and now look at it. :gasp: Again it's all your fault.


----------



## Emmaj

thats the torture of working in rescue 

you want to keep all the animals you help out :lol2:


----------



## felix93

I have to pay you know. :whistling2: It's great that I got the first priority, but at the same time, I can have lots of heartache too when one lizard is very poorly. My family couldn't understand how I would like to have my heart tear apart so much and so often. Well not all rescues are bad and besides, nothing can compare with that feeling when a poorly sick one came back alive and go to the new home.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Oh and I have to say, just from talking to you guys, my post counts shoot up in no time. I used to be a quiet one on the board, rarely post and now look at it. :gasp: Again it's all your fault.


lol hmmm yesh well we cant help being chatter boxes :lol2:



felix93 said:


> I have to pay you know. :whistling2: It's great that I got the first priority, but at the same time, I can have lots of heartache too when one lizard is very poorly. My family couldn't understand how I would like to have my heart tear apart so much and so often. Well not all rescues are bad and besides, nothing can compare with that feeling when a poorly sick one came back alive and go to the new home.


oooo so you still have to pay the fee too ahhh 

yeah i know what you mean i went through that with a mal pup a few months back


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> lol hmmm yesh well we cant help being chatter boxes :lol2:


Yes, I joined the board for quite a while, almost 3 years now but I used to just read. I read a lot in tortoises section, but didn't feel like joining in that section. But then I started the mammals and exotic section, started reading Dom's thread and that was the first time I got my eye on the skunks, still doubt I wanted one because I heard too many negative comment about them. When I saw Stoaty's advert, and started talking to you guys make me determine to have one. And then started to join in this thread. I still don't post much on other threads though. :blush:




> oooo so you still have to pay the fee too ahhh
> 
> yeah i know what you mean i went through that with a mal pup a few months back


All the donation is still going back to the centre. I only have so much for the food to keep the rescue and the vet bills. It's just fair I think although I put my trust on people too much, some people just took from me. I have got one that took quite a lot from me, including the petrol money etc. But it's still my fault because I believe people and that can be a down side. Some people are just greedy. :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Yes, I joined the board for quite a while, almost 3 years now but I used to just read. I read a lot in tortoises section, but didn't feel like joining in that section. But then I started the mammals and exotic section, started reading Dom's thread and that was the first time I got my eye on the skunks, still doubt I wanted one because I heard too many negative comment about them. When I saw Stoaty's advert, and started talking to you guys make me determine to have one. And then started to join in this thread. I still don't post much on other threads though. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the donation is still going back to the centre. I only have so much for the food to keep the rescue and the vet bills. It's just fair I think although I put my trust on people too much, some people just took from me. I have got one that took quite a lot from me, including the petrol money etc. But it's still my fault because I believe people and that can be a down side. Some people are just greedy. :bash:


It happens though 

yeah i only really post on this thread and the cat chat 

i also will comment on some of the pic threads too 

but most of the other threads turn into biatch fests so i just stay out of them :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

hehe i wonder....

if i get a shed i will have to heat it and that means more money haha

but the chinchillas could go in there along with the bunny but the hogs aint!

i might do that actually....

buuuuut i now want two skunks to keep each other company when im at school but its just to costly for the food methinks... hmmm ....

emma how much would a B&W + apricot come to?? xxx (both would be males )
x


ETA my mum juas said we will see about two as she will be [aying to feed them but i will be buying set up outdoors fro when neither of us are in,,, evi will be in her haven with one never mind two!! xx


----------



## Emmaj

er...........i aint even attempted to breed yet aint you running a lil before you can walk :lol2:
i need to wait and see how things go before i start thinking about if im gonna be selling and who to and blah blah blah :lol2:

plus connor.............im warey at the fact you announced on another thread your mum had threatened to gas your animals while you wasnt there :whistling2::lol2:

plus your complaining about space as it is..............where are you planning on keeping 2 skunks :lol2:

im not being funny in saying all that ^^^ 

just i havent even thought about all the other stuff myself yet i will just be happy to have a successful litter hopefully and until that happens then i wont be making any plans for the babies :2thumb:

not counting my chickens until they have all hatched kind of thing :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe i wonder....
> 
> if i get a shed i will have to heat it and that means more money haha
> 
> but the chinchillas could go in there along with the bunny but the hogs aint!
> 
> i might do that actually....
> 
> buuuuut i now want two skunks to keep each other company when im at school but its just to costly for the food methinks... hmmm ....
> 
> emma how much would a B&W + apricot come to?? xxx (both would be males )
> x
> 
> 
> ETA my mum juas said we will see about two as she will be [aying to feed them but i will be buying set up outdoors fro when neither of us are in,,, evi will be in her haven with one never mind two!! xx


not to mention how much 2 skunks would cost just to buy! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

hello cat  ***waves like a wally***


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> er...........i aint even attempted to breed yet aint you running a lil before you can walk :lol2:
> i need to wait and see how things go before i start thinking about if im gonna be selling and who to and blah blah blah :lol2:
> 
> plus connor.............im warey at the fact you announced on another thread your mum had threatened to gas your animals while you wasnt there :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> plus your complaining about space as it is..............where are you planning on keeping 2 skunks :lol2:
> 
> im not being funny in saying all that ^^^
> 
> just i havent even thought about all the other stuff myself yet i will just be happy to have a successful litter hopefully and until that happens then i wont be making any plans for the babies :2thumb:
> 
> not counting my chickens until they have all hatched kind of thing :lol2:


lmaoo i was kinda kidding about the two but im having an outdoor enclosure and a viv stack built so i will have spare bunny cages plus im getting rid of the wardrobes! saves a load of space see!! 

plus i know hehe just that pic has set me off again haha its your fault  iv even stopped tydying again DO'H 

also she wouldnt do it haha she just try's to threatan me but she loves all the animals as much as i do... she comes and holdes billy elliot every day!! xx


----------



## felix93

You are still young, there are so much time ahead for you to have a zoo. You are still at school right? So you don't know what you want to do in a few years time.


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> lmaoo i was kinda kidding about the two but im having an outdoor enclosure and a viv stack built so i will have spare bunny cages plus im getting rid of the wardrobes! saves a load of space see!!
> 
> plus i know hehe just that pic has set me off again haha its your fault  iv even stopped tydying again DO'H xx


but why not wait until you have your own place where it wont matter what animals you have and you dont have to worry what anyone else says then


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Emmaj said:


> hello cat  ***waves like a wally***


 
allo emma! *waves like a wally back*


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> It happens though
> 
> yeah i only really post on this thread and the cat chat
> 
> i also will comment on some of the pic threads too
> 
> but most of the other threads turn into biatch fests so i just stay out of them :lol2:


I couldn't imagine how nasty some people are, not even knowing the fact but jump into the conclusion or judge others straight away. I read the cat thread sometimes but that goes too fast, so I ended up not even know what you lot are talking about.


----------



## Emmaj

Skunks are quiet destructive too connor 

what is your mum gonna think when she has to replace carpets as they have been pulled up, laminate as its been dug into........wall paper because they have found a piece and pulled it off 

ripped things to shreds...........shat in the oddest of places........shredded her favourite jumper 

yes they can be cute and cuddly but they are definately not cute and cuddly all the time


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> allo emma! *waves like a wally back*


lol hows mi lil lady dicey tonight :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

because while im here i know that i wont have to pay to keep my house and that im not gunna have to pay for rent as of yet i have backup with vet fees and my mums support should i get stuck and then i know i will be ready and know what im doing without constant supervision when i leave home i probs wont leave till im about 20 anyway haha xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Emmaj said:


> lol hows mi lil lady dicey tonight :flrt:


MY little dicey is fine thankyou, the litle strumpet is in bed, ALONE! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I couldn't imagine how nasty some people are, not even knowing the fact but jump into the conclusion or judge others straight away. I read the cat thread sometimes but that goes too fast, so I ended up not even know what you lot are talking about.


LOL anything and everything on that thread just like on here :2thumb:

and yesh there is alot of the jumping on band wagons that goes on........so easier to stay out of it :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Skunks are quiet destructive too connor
> 
> what is your mum gonna think when she has to replace carpets as they have been pulled up, laminate as its been dug into........wall paper because they have found a piece and pulled it off
> 
> ripped things to shreds...........shat in the oddest of places........shredded her favourite jumper
> 
> yes they can be cute and cuddly but they are definately not cute and cuddly all the time


what would you say if i told you all that has been done before and you know what happened?? it was replaced by who ever the pet owner was 7/10 times me...


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> LOL anything and everything on that thread just like on here :2thumb:
> 
> and yesh there is alot of the jumping on band wagons that goes on........so easier to stay out of it :2thumb:



Don't worry, I don't like to argue and rarely argue, I just walk. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> because while im here i know that i wont have to pay to keep my house and that im not gunna have to pay for rent as of yet i have backup with vet fees and my mums support should i get stuck and then i know i will be ready and know what im doing without constant supervision when i leave home i probs wont leave till im about 20 anyway haha xx


but when you own animals its your responsibility not anyone elses 

i have said to you before connor that i really do think you should wait a few more years 

you need 100% commitment when getting an animal thats hard work and if everyone else isnt in it 100% too then its not really fair on the animal


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> MY little dicey is fine thankyou, the litle strumpet is in bed, ALONE! :lol2:


awwwwwwwwwww bless her lol aye siku an angel are hoggin my bed i had to nip up for something earlier :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> but when you own animals its your responsibility not anyone elses
> 
> i have said to you before connor that i really do think you should wait a few more years
> 
> you need 100% commitment when getting an animal thats hard work and if everyone else isnt in it 100% too then its not really fair on the animal


Yeah listen to the oldie. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> what would you say if i told you all that has been done before and you know what happened?? it was replaced by who ever the pet owner was 7/10 times me...


but how are you going to afford to replace it when you dont have money coming in ?

plus if they do it once they will do it over and over they are very persistant are skunks 

one of ray and lous skunks dug through concrete so its not just carpet and laminate thats vulnerable to skunks :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Don't worry, I don't like to argue and rarely argue, I just walk. :whistling2:





felix93 said:


> Yeah listen to the oldie. :whistling2:


 
LOL i feel bloomin old tonight :gasp::lol2:


----------



## felix93

You do sound like when I talk to my son sometimes. :Na_Na_Na_Na:You only feel old tonight, I feel old everyday. :blush:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

felix93 said:


> You do sound like when I talk to my son sometimes. :Na_Na_Na_Na:You only feel old tonight, I feel old everyday. :blush:


 
no wonder you feel old everyday........thats cos you are! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## felix93

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> no wonder you feel old everyday........thats cos you are! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



You must miss me having a dig on facebook again. :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> You do sound like when I talk to my son sometimes. :Na_Na_Na_Na:You only feel old tonight, I feel old everyday. :blush:


lol i will shuddup now ha ha 

yeah i do i feel ancient lol



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> no wonder you feel old everyday........thats cos you are! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lol cat your cheeky :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Emmaj said:


> lol i will shuddup now ha ha
> 
> yeah i do i feel ancient lol
> 
> 
> 
> lol cat your cheeky :lol2:


no im not emma, im honest, and i can say it, you know why?......cos im YOUNG! 
:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> no im not emma, im honest, and i can say it, you know why?......cos im YOUNG!
> :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


LOL yups you are compared to most of us you are a baby :gasp::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Emmaj said:


> LOL yups you are compared to most of us you are a baby :gasp::lol2:


which makes Dits a cradle snatcher!:gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> which makes Dits a cradle snatcher!:gasp:


hee hee and a sugar mummy :gasp::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

i never feel old :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i never feel old :whistling2:


thats cos you is a whipper snapper my son :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> thats cos you is a whipper snapper my son :2thumb::lol2:


wahooo 

and omg my thread has reached 40 pages!!! *murmers* 40 pages of cr*p?!


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> wahooo
> 
> and omg my thread has reached 40 pages!!! *murmers* 40 pages of cr*p?!


 
lol you made it 41:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## felix93

What do you mean crap? My talking is never crap. :whip:


----------



## Emmaj

i know how wude of him to suggest that we talk crap :lol2:


----------



## felix93

He is jus jealous because he can't make interesting conversation like us. :lol2: Kids eh. lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

i wasnt suggesting YOU where talking crap i was simply saying how good crap is these days :flrt::flrt: x


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> He is jus jealous because he can't make interesting conversation like us. :lol2: Kids eh. lol


lol yups i reckon your right :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i wasnt suggesting YOU where talking crap i was simply saying how good crap is these days :flrt::flrt: x


lol is your trying to get out of trouble now young man :lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> lol is your trying to get out of trouble now young man :lol2::lol2:


dont do what my mum does....


connor taylor mason get your ass here now!!!!

up the stairs haha creepy  xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> dont do what my mum does....
> 
> 
> connor taylor mason get your ass here now!!!!
> 
> up the stairs haha creepy  xx


 
Oooo okies i wont then :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Oooo okies i wont then :lol2:


hehe thankies :flrt::flrt::flrt:

so hows you all

bedime for me and my bad back soon  xx


----------



## Emmaj

im off to bed now too 

have along day ahead of me 

nighty night all chat tomorrow x x


----------



## Shell195

Emma good luck for tomorrow ((Big Hugs ))


----------



## Emmaj

thank you shell :flrt:


----------



## Talk To The Animals

Just thought I'd let you all know that we had to have Oreo put down today, after she suffered brain damage in some mysterious way, had 3 fits on the way to the vets and a massive one there. We're very sad.


----------



## felix93

I am so sorry. Nothing is worse than losing a beloved pet.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

ohh im so so sorry to ehear about oreo its dreadful when you lose any pet maybe it was the date ehh?? :whip: xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

god, sorry to hear about oreo, its devistating, after goin through it recently we know what youre goin through

how old was she?
i was happy before i read this now im not


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

well my room is NEW ad improoved  pics to follow xx


----------



## Emmaj

Talk To The Animals said:


> Just thought I'd let you all know that we had to have Oreo put down today, after she suffered brain damage in some mysterious way, had 3 fits on the way to the vets and a massive one there. We're very sad.


awww hun no im so sorry  RIP Oreo sweety


----------



## LoveForLizards

RIP Oreo 



quilson_mc_spike said:


> well my room is NEW ad improoved  pics to follow xx



New *and* improved? If some thing's improved it has to already be, in which case it can't be new? :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> RIP Oreo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New *and* improved? If some thing's improved it has to already be, in which case it can't be new? :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


evening megan hun 


urgh what a day i have had *sigh*


----------



## Talk To The Animals

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> god, sorry to hear about oreo, its devistating, after goin through it recently we know what youre goin through
> 
> how old was she?
> i was happy before i read this now im not


Only 18 months old. Sorry to bring you down! She never grew very big, so we think she might have had a brain tumour or something that eventually got too big and made her start fitting.


----------



## Talk To The Animals

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ohh im so so sorry to ehear about oreo its dreadful when you lose any pet maybe it was the date ehh?? :whip: xx


That's not really very funny.


----------



## Emmaj

Talk To The Animals said:


> Only 18 months old. Sorry to bring you down! She never grew very big, so we think she might have had a brain tumour or something that eventually got too big and made her start fitting.


awww hunni im blooming crying again  i have been crying all day was my grans funeral 

great big hugs to you (((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## felix93

Emm, hope you are okay, hugs to you too. I knew it's a funeral today but dare I asked yesterday because I should have read the threads. It's never easy.

PS Got too much to do until bed, got to change the bed before Mack comes out and play, have been sorting out the conservatory for the whole day. Hubby and son just came back from their holidays. You guess I can't sit around and chat tonight.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Emm, hope you are okay, hugs to you too. I knew it's a funeral today but dare I asked yesterday because I should have read the threads. It's never easy.
> 
> PS Got too much to do until bed, got to change the bed before Mack comes out and play, have been sorting out the conservatory for the whole day. Hubby and son just came back from their holidays. You guess I can't sit around and chat tonight.


 
yeah im ok 

feel drained and has been very emotional but also relieving that she is finally at peace 

lewis has been a lil star allday so well behaved bless him


----------



## africa

Talk To The Animals said:


> Just thought I'd let you all know that we had to have Oreo put down today, after she suffered brain damage in some mysterious way, had 3 fits on the way to the vets and a massive one there. We're very sad.


RIP Oreo, very sorry to hear of your loss
Take care
Sallie et al x


----------



## Shell195

That is such sad news. RIP Oreo


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> evening megan hun
> 
> 
> urgh what a day i have had *sigh*


'Ellooo! Sorry to hear you haven't had a good day.  *hugs*


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> 'Ellooo! Sorry to hear you haven't had a good day.  *hugs*


hey we all have them 

thank you for the hugs they are appreciated : victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards

BTW, can anyone recommend any more good skunk info sites ? :whistling2: I've already read jungle talk, skunk-info, skunks as pets, Kanddexoticpets, skunk haven, exotic pets and UK skunks about 100 times :blush: And I've also read every thread on here with the word "skunk", "skunks" and "Mephitis Mephitis" in it and I've read loads of threads on the health and feeding on EKF. :blush: :lol:


----------



## Emmaj

have you had a look at fixx an loulou's site ?

i like their diet page and have used it for different veggies for my lot: victory:



Pet Skunks: Diet


----------



## Emmaj

geeeeeeeeeeeeze its bloomin wild here tonight :gasp:

the fire is rattling with the wind i have turned it off lol was freaking me out :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Thanks hun. Yup been through that as well lol! Printed of the diet page also, just for if it's ever needed in the future. :whistling2:



Emmaj said:


> geeeeeeeeeeeeze its bloomin wild here tonight :gasp:
> 
> the fire is rattling with the wind i have turned it off lol was freaking me out :lol2:


Sounds like we're having an earthquake here! Nearly got blown over when I went to shut the rabbits up earlier. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Thanks hun. Yup been through that as well lol! Printed of the diet page also, just for if it's ever needed in the future. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like we're having an earthquake here! Nearly got blown over when I went to shut the rabbits up earlier. :lol2:


i know it is here too i had to shut the window in the bathroom which i normally never do lol

and put cushions by the vestibule door as there is a real draft coming through from there as well


----------



## Emmaj

tbh megan alot of the care with skunks is common sense and learning from them as long as you have the diet requirements correct then thats a bonus 

all skunks are different and you wont get a skunk the same as the other is learning from them more than anything with the rest of the care


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> tbh megan alot of the care with skunks is common sense and learning from them as long as you have the diet requirements correct then thats a bonus
> 
> all skunks are different and you wont get a skunk the same as the other is learning from them more than anything with the rest of the care


Okie doke thankies 

Soo difficult trying not to be tempted by wee skunks now, it's killing me. :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

be warned they are addictive and you can never just have one :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Talk To The Animals said:


> That's not really very funny.


sorry it wasnt meant to be hurtful at all... 

im very superstitious about friday the thirteenth and had an awful day... xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Talk To The Animals said:


> Only 18 months old. Sorry to bring you down! She never grew very big, so we think she might have had a brain tumour or something that eventually got too big and made her start fitting.


dom was only 18 months old, i think its harder knowin they were so young

theyre playin together now i bet, both keepin eachother company x


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dom was only 18 months old, i think its harder knowin they were so young
> 
> theyre playin together now i bet, both keepin eachother company x


thats so sweet cat OMG you made me cry again


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

GOOOD MORNING...!

this is the eariest i have been awake of my own accord on a weekend... 

i have evi on my legs and missy on the moniter  xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Emmaj said:


> thats so sweet cat OMG you made me cry again


sorry hun

ive made myself cry too if its any consolation


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> be warned they are addictive and you can never just have one :lol2:


And I can't even have that many (.....for now!) :lol2:



quilson_mc_spike said:


> GOOOD MORNING...!
> 
> this is the eariest i have been awake of my own accord on a weekend...
> 
> i have evi on my legs and missy on the moniter  xx


Connor  how's Evi ?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i said i would only ever have one......look how long that lasted :lol2:

you getin a skunk megan?


----------



## LoveForLizards

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i said i would only ever have one......look how long that lasted :lol2:
> 
> you getin a skunk megan?


I want one, and my mums said that if and when I go out for work/college etc if the skunk is out in the day (she knows they are more active at night and that) she will look after it and socialize it and so on when I'm not there, so that's not a problem, she's willing to pay for insurance and the food etc and now that everything has been moved around it could have free roam of my room, Dans room (opposite mine), the lounge/dining room and up the hall and possibly the kitchen as well, but I'm still unsure on what to do. Decisions decisions, humm  lol.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

LoveForLizards said:


> Connor  how's Evi ?


she is great and even considering a cuddle with her daddy as she says 

"this cat is really funny it makes silly noises and runs around like a looney after some string... byee M LY!!!!!! x"


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> she is great and even considering a cuddle with her daddy as she says
> 
> "this cat is really funny it makes silly noises and runs around like a looney after some string... byee M LY!!!!!! x"


Me thinks we need new pics of both her and Missy! :whistling2: x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

LoveForLizards said:


> Me thinks we need new pics of both her and Missy! :whistling2: x


 
haha well im gunna take some pics to show my bedroom floor space and what (if anything) will need to be moved to make things more skunk efficiant! should it need to be

sooo will take some then  x


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> haha well im gunna take some pics to show my bedroom floor space and what (if anything) will need to be moved to make things more skunk efficiant! should it need to be
> 
> sooo will take some then  x


Yay :flrt: x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

me and cat where saying on the way home from sallies ... i wonder if they would ever be able to bree just one black stripe on the back of an albino... but then it wouldnt be albino would it haha 

but it farm's / breeders got a high swirl like effy and bred it with a high silverback what would you get... 

also do you get albino chocs ect in the wild?? x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> me and cat where saying on the way home from sallies ... i wonder if they would ever be able to bree just one black stripe on the back of an albino... but then it wouldnt be albino would it haha
> 
> but it farm's / breeders got a high swirl like effy and bred it with a high silverback what would you get...
> 
> also do you get albino chocs ect in the wild?? x


i think but could be wrong that colours in litters depend on the dom colours in the parents and their parents too connor 

though i could be wrong cos i dont really know much of how the colour genetics work :lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> i think but could be wrong that colours in litters depend on the dom colours in the parents and their parents too connor
> 
> though i could be wrong cos i dont really know much of how the colour genetics work :lol2::lol2:


ahh well ill just paint it on mojo...

cat wants him to have a pink stripe


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ahh well ill just paint it on mojo...
> 
> cat wants him to have a pink stripe


LOL i had a conversation with nerys about dying stripes into bino skunks and seeing if it makes a difference on how the coloureds treat them when they have a visible stripe :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> LOL i had a conversation with nerys about dying stripes into bino skunks and seeing if it makes a difference on how the coloureds treat them when they have a visible stripe :lol2:


have just been reading the skunk fatality thread and although me and pouchy have had a few dissagreements i feel ever so sorry for her loosing her stella but i also understand her line breeding... x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> have just been reading the skunk fatality thread and although me and pouchy have had a few dissagreements i feel ever so sorry for her loosing her stella but i also understand her line breeding... x


 
Pouchie did a good thing in warning people about what happened to stella 

she could have just kept it to herself and let it happen to someone else down the line 

I completely take my hat off to her for sharing what she did with other skunk owners who are considering breeding and keeping kits in the future


----------



## Talk To The Animals

quilson_mc_spike said:


> sorry it wasnt meant to be hurtful at all...
> 
> im very superstitious about friday the thirteenth and had an awful day... xx


Sorry if I was a bit short, had a very bad day yesterday, as I'm sure you can understand. :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

TTTA

i can understand...

im hoping you will feel better very soon xx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

well this is my room... is this enough confiened space for a skunk to sleap and play in?? like i say... i doubt it will be left unattended in here because im thinking of using a shed in the garden like you would a dog and crate should you be leaving the house and there is nobody in to sit with it (more than likely durin the day) then he can go in the shed or rather large bed  xx


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well this is my room... is this enough confiened space for a skunk to sleap and play in?? like i say... i doubt it will be left unattended in here because im thinking of using a shed in the garden like you would a dog and crate should you be leaving the house and there is nobody in to sit with it (more than likely durin the day) then he can go in the shed or rather large bed  xx


No pics :whistling2: lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

i swear i added it before!! xx


----------



## Dextersdad

quilson_mc_spike said:


> image
> 
> i swear i added it before!! xx



Looks about the same size room as ours had for the first few months.

Now he's got the run of downstairs of the house with the cats.

Lil bugger.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Dextersdad said:


> Looks about the same size room as ours had for the first few months.
> 
> Now he's got the run of downstairs of the house with the cats.
> 
> Lil bugger.


hehe 

my mum now wants a raccoon :devil:


----------



## Dextersdad

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe
> 
> my mum now wants a raccoon :devil:


Oh God, be careful, they do like a good gnaw!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Dextersdad said:


> Oh God, be careful, they do like a good gnaw!


i know... she thinks if we get one it wont rp our house to shreds any more than a skunk will....

if we where to get one i would like to part rear it...


----------



## Dextersdad

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i know... she thinks if we get one it wont rp our house to shreds any more than a skunk will....
> 
> if we where to get one i would like to part rear it...



Our skunk hasnt' chewed anything yet to be honest. I have seen what a Raccoon can do though!

We're getting one of these next year.









Fennec Fox.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Dextersdad said:


> Our skunk hasnt' chewed anything yet to be honest. I have seen what a Raccoon can do though!
> 
> We're getting one of these next year.
> 
> image
> Fennec Fox.


PFFT id love one


----------



## Emmaj

evening all 

Urgh i have chicken down my finger nails and its annoying me :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> evening all
> 
> Urgh i have chicken down my finger nails and its annoying me :lol2:


hehe you seen my pic of my room.... 

what will i need to change/is their enough rooom?? xx


----------



## Emmaj

you cant really tell the true size of a room from a pic hun


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> you cant really tell the true size of a room from a pic hun


MISSY MISSY MISSY LOL shes behaved appallingly today... just sleeping around makes my life so much harder!!!

emm could you poss e-mail my mum about skunks?? xx


----------



## Emmaj

why ? What exactly are you wanting me to say connor ?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> why ? What exactly are you wanting me to say connor ?


i dunno i just wanna get some people to just educate her or maybe just tell her one time your skunk was naughty and one time you were really proud to be a skunk owner maybe?? you dont have to but,,, just a thought.. she really wants a raccoon more.. but ... youknow...?


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i dunno i just wanna get some people to just educate her or maybe just tell her one time your skunk was naughty and one time you were really proud to be a skunk owner maybe?? you dont have to but,,, just a thought.. she really wants a raccoon more.. but ... youknow...?


 
why cant she read on here for that ?

there are enough stories of what skunks get up to on here already


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> why cant she read on here for that ?
> 
> there are enough stories of what skunks get up to on here already


she wont....

i already asked her to make her own account or share mine she refused?! 

maybe i should e-mail her the stories?? xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> she wont....
> 
> i already asked her to make her own account or share mine she refused?!
> 
> maybe i should e-mail her the stories?? xx


yeah do that 

i have to say if i was to email her you would probably get a big NO from her about a skunk :lol2:

see thats why i said your best off waiting really till you have moved out of home and you dont have to ask your mum permission to get an animal anymore


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

she just doesnt get where im coming from....

"its like a cat a dog and a toddleR"

"how can it be three things so different??"

GRR


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> she just doesnt get where im coming from....
> 
> "its like a cat a dog and a toddleR"
> 
> "how can it be three things so different??"
> 
> GRR


Basically............their into anything and everything like a kitten and puppy can be destructive like them 

and they dont like being told no.......the toddler part of it 


you have to watch them all the time keep an eye on what they are up to and make sure things are out of reach.........locks on cupboards and such as they learn rather quickly how to open them 

they will climb anything to get to something they want too


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> evening all
> 
> Urgh i have chicken down my finger nails and its annoying me :lol2:


I read that as "I have *A* chicken down my finger nail and it's annoying me" and was thinking well I'd be more peeved if I was the chicken tbh. :blush::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> I read that as "I have *A* chicken down my finger nail and it's annoying me" and was thinking well I'd be more peeved if I was the chicken tbh. :blush::lol2:


 
LOL hmmm so the pricking sensation is the chicken actually pecking me :gasp::lol2:

hee hee glad you worked that one out for me :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> LOL hmmm so the pricking sensation is the chicken actually pecking me :gasp::lol2:
> 
> hee hee glad you worked that one out for me :lol2::lol2::lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> :lol2::lol2:


 
*no chickens were harmed in the making of this post*:whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## animalencounters

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Hee hee its the darn LSV that i drank earlier its made me go a lil bit loopy:gasp::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> Hee hee its the darn LSV that i drank earlier its made me go a lil bit loopy:gasp::lol2:


:gasp: Uh-Ohhh :lol2:


Humm, I'm trying to draw (write?) "Mom" in Kanji for a Tattoo design but it's not working.  Keeps looking like either a scribble, mistake or just a box. lol


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> :gasp: Uh-Ohhh :lol2:
> 
> 
> Humm, I'm trying to draw (write?) "Mom" in Kanji for a Tattoo design but it's not working.  Keeps looking like either a scribble, mistake or just a box. lol


 
hee hee im usless at drawing so cant help you out on that one :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> hee hee im usless at drawing so cant help you out on that one :lol2:


That makes two of us! :lol2: Got there in the end (sort of):
"Dad/Father":









And "Mom/Mother":









And then I've put my two brothers star signs in the other stars.


----------



## debzbl4

Soo....

I have heard alot about all of you guys...

Connor never shuts up about you how funny you are etc...

Or he randomly laughs at the computer screen :lol2:

So what do we think... will a skunk spray daily / monthly / yearly?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

debzbl4 said:


> Soo....
> 
> I have heard alot about all of you guys...
> 
> Connor never shuts up about you how funny you are etc...
> 
> Or he randomly laughs at the computer screen :lol2:
> 
> So what do we think... will a skunk spray daily / monthly / yearly?


hardly ever mom.... bam has sprayed twice in two years at emmas dogs when she was ILL  x


----------



## farmercoope

Dextersdad said:


> Our skunk hasnt' chewed anything yet to be honest. I have seen what a Raccoon can do though!
> 
> We're getting one of these next year.
> 
> image
> Fennec Fox.


Neither skunk now raccoon have chewed anything here. I wouldnt say that raccoons chew really anyway, more play with stuff, thats what i've found with mine and what friends have found anyway.


----------



## felix93

LoveForLizards said:


> That makes two of us! :lol2: Got there in the end (sort of):
> "Dad/Father":
> image
> 
> And "Mom/Mother":
> image
> 
> And then I've put my two brothers star signs in the other stars.


Think you have to turn the picture around to read thoe Mum and Dad's sign :whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

felix93 said:


> Think you have to turn the picture around to read thoe Mum and Dad's sign :whistling2:


Meh, it's easier just to hope people will turn their heads to the side :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

connor mason has: *DRUM ROLL PLEASE*

DECIDED NOT TO GET A SKUNK!


----------



## farmercoope

debzbl4 said:


> Soo....
> 
> I have heard alot about all of you guys...
> 
> Connor never shuts up about you how funny you are etc...
> 
> Or he randomly laughs at the computer screen :lol2:
> 
> So what do we think... will a skunk spray daily / monthly / yearly?


Effy my little skunk has sprayed once, its all about being with them when there babies as much as realistically possible, holding them close and making them feel secure, getting them used to noises and sounds, hoovers, other animals, dogs etc really helps if its done when there babies!


----------



## Animal-Encounters

hi all, wanted to ask some advice. How many of you just keep one skunk? i have a little girl 7 months old and she has been descented and also been neutered. What i want to know is should i get her a friend? she is a very lazy skunk and all she does is sleep. shes on a good diet but she keeps getting at the dogs dry food (nomatter where i put it) and she is getting a bit fat. would she play if there was another skunk? She is very very tame as i have had her from 8 weeks old and loves a snuggle i just cant get her active. i wouldnt want to get one then her fight as she is used to being alone. argh what to do!


----------



## Animal-Encounters

quilson_mc_spike said:


> connor mason has: *DRUM ROLL PLEASE*
> 
> DECIDED NOT TO GET A SKUNK!


 why? what a loss!


----------



## felix93

LoveForLizards said:


> Meh, it's easier just to hope people will turn their heads to the side :lol2:


But even turn their heads to the side, they still look funny to me. :gasp: I'd better shut up now.


----------



## Emmaj

Animal-Encounters said:


> hi all, wanted to ask some advice. How many of you just keep one skunk? i have a little girl 7 months old and she has been descented and also been neutered. What i want to know is should i get her a friend? she is a very lazy skunk and all she does is sleep. shes on a good diet but she keeps getting at the dogs dry food (nomatter where i put it) and she is getting a bit fat. would she play if there was another skunk? She is very very tame as i have had her from 8 weeks old and loves a snuggle i just cant get her active. i wouldnt want to get one then her fight as she is used to being alone. argh what to do!


 
i have 4 skunks now my female is in season i have her in my bedroom with my bino skunk that wont get on with the 2 boys that are downstairs 

tbh hun skunks dont really need company they have enough with you and your family so its personal preferance as to getting a buddy for her or not


----------



## felix93

I have only one skunk. But I might get him a friend eventually, but not sooner. One side of me not wanting to get him a friend, so I can spoil him completely, and he has his cats, dogs and rabbit friend to play with everyday atm. Mine sleeps during the dat but very lively from early in the evening until at least 1am, depending when I go to bed. The other side of me thinking he should have a friend of his own to play with too. So I still haven't made up my mind. It's just I noticed some of my other animals that need their own company while the others prefer to be on their own. So it's like 50 50 chances to me but I will decide again when the breeding season starts next year. : victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards

felix93 said:


> But even turn their heads to the side, they still look funny to me. :gasp: I'd better shut up now.


Tbh they are crap 'cause I'm rubbish at drawing and unfortunately I don't know Kanji  so I just scribbled it in the stars in a rush lol. But if and when I have the tattoo done the person who I hope will do it is very goood at kanji soo!


----------



## Emmaj

i will say this 

getting another skunk may take attentions of you more and they wont spend as much time with you 

they will be off playing with their buddy and curling up to sleep with them 

bit like getting another dog when you just have the one really


----------



## farmercoope

Animal-Encounters said:


> hi all, wanted to ask some advice. How many of you just keep one skunk? i have a little girl 7 months old and she has been descented and also been neutered. What i want to know is should i get her a friend? she is a very lazy skunk and all she does is sleep. shes on a good diet but she keeps getting at the dogs dry food (nomatter where i put it) and she is getting a bit fat. would she play if there was another skunk? She is very very tame as i have had her from 8 weeks old and loves a snuggle i just cant get her active. i wouldnt want to get one then her fight as she is used to being alone. argh what to do!


A friend or not, skunks do fine on their own, in the wild usually they will only join together for mating and to bed down in winter to sleep, she will be sleeing alot now because its winter and cooler, she will get much more active during the spring and summer!


----------



## farmercoope

quilson_mc_spike said:


> connor mason has: *DRUM ROLL PLEASE*
> 
> DECIDED NOT TO GET A SKUNK!


i thought you just told me on facebook you wasnt even going ahead to get one even before anyway?


----------



## Animal-Encounters

con your more than welcome to lend my girl for a bit...then you couldnt not get one!lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Animal-Encounters said:


> why? what a loss!


because im still in school x



farmercoope said:


> i thought you just told me on facebook you wasnt even going ahead to get one even before anyway?


i said "who said anything about me getting one?" :whistling2:

i was THINKING about it.... my little brain is slowly proscessing this little skunk eating my hedgehogs  jokes i just decided and took a leaf from your book (ill give it you back when im finished) 

i said that before i need a rent-a-skunk  xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> because im still in school x
> 
> 
> 
> i said "who said anything about me getting one?" :whistling2:
> 
> i was THINKING about it.... my little brain is slowly proscessing this little skunk eating my hedgehogs  jokes i just decided and took a leaf from your book (ill give it you back when im finished)
> 
> i said that before i need a rent-a-skunk  xx


i think its a good idea waiting connor and i think your making the right choice : victory:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> i think its a good idea waiting connor and i think your making the right choice : victory:


I think so too, because you are still in school, and your life probably change even more when you go to uni etc. I sure wasn't ready for any pets when I was your age. There were soo much temptation around me at the time. I wasn't settled enough even taking care of myself. :blush: You have a lot of time ahead of you to decide having a skunk.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I think so too, because you are still in school, and your life probably change even more when you go to uni etc. I sure wasn't ready for any pets when I was your age. There were soo much temptation around me at the time. I wasn't settled enough even taking care of myself. :blush: You have a lot of time ahead of you to decide having a skunk.


i 100% agree 

i went from not doing much when at school to being a party animal when i started college lol i was out every weekend......then when i left college i started working in a night club so yep...............my life was turned upside down working stupid hours and sleeping patterns were well and truely knocked out :gasp::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

whoop who loves my new sig??????? idoooooo


----------



## Emmaj

its good connor:2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> its good connor:2thumb:


its so childish lmaoo i made it :flrt: x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> its so childish lmaoo i made it :flrt: x


LOL well con you are a child so you have a good excuse for it being childish :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LOLOL im in complete stitches 

Bonnie was sat on the back of the couch and clyde just made a great run up at her to jump on her..........bonnie jumped on window sill and clyde hit the window an slid down ha ha was like somat from a cartoon :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> LOL well con you are a child so you have a good excuse for it being childish :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:






Emmaj said:


> LOLOL im in complete stitches
> 
> Bonnie was sat on the back of the couch and clyde just made a great run up at her to jump on her..........bonnie jumped on window sill and clyde hit the window an slid down ha ha was like somat from a cartoon :lol2::lol2::lol2:


LMAO missy wiggles her bum when she is about to jumt its well funny :flrt::blush:


----------



## Emmaj

yeah lol my 2 do too they back up front down in semi pounce then wiggle their tooshies and bam they go they hit or miss like clyde missed just then :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

i just got a decent pic of kaimi that i text to u connor :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> whoop who loves my new sig??????? idoooooo



I actually Aww'd when I saw it. :blush::lol2:

I'm for sale!  http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rehoming-classifieds/412251-urgent-new-home-needed-vicous.html


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> I actually Aww'd when I saw it. :blush::lol2:
> 
> I'm for sale!  http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rehoming-classifieds/412251-urgent-new-home-needed-vicous.html


 
LOL @ that thread :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

ok ok i know i told you i wasnt getting a skunk but its just to tempting so while iv been gone i whent to pic up this little well not so little no more.... guy!!

hes an apricot and called charliee xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ok ok i know i told you i wasnt getting a skunk but its just to tempting so while iv been gone i whent to pic up this little well not so little no more.... guy!!
> 
> hes an apricot and called charliee xx
> 
> image


 
TUT connor you told me you wasnt getting a skunk now :devil:


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ok ok i know i told you i wasnt getting a skunk but its just to tempting so while iv been gone i whent to pic up this little well not so little no more.... guy!!
> 
> hes an apricot and called charliee xx
> 
> image


:crazy::crazy::werd::eek4::neutral:


That is all. lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> TUT connor you told me you wasnt getting a skunk now :devil:





LoveForLizards said:


> :crazy::crazy::werd::eek4::neutral:
> 
> 
> That is all. lol


*hides under sofa before emma rants!* 

does his name suit??


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> *hides under sofa before emma rants!*
> 
> does his name suit??


Are you serious? You've seriously just gone out and bought yourself a skunk?

Tbh Connor I don't think you could complain if Emma rants !!! :gasp: lol


----------



## Emmaj

No you should be called charlie cos you bloomin well are one :devil:

connor you never cease to amaze me 

i dont see the point in ranting whats done is done :whip:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

LoveForLizards said:


> Are you serious? You've seriously just gone out and bought yourself a skunk?
> 
> Tbh Connor I don't think you could complain if Emma rants !!! :gasp: lol


yeah im being serious hes eating some carrot under my computer desk ATM :flrt::flrt:xx

*comes out from behind the sofa to cuddle his new love bug* x


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> yeah im being serious hes eating some carrot under my computer desk ATM :flrt::flrt:xx
> 
> *comes out from behind the sofa to cuddle his new love bug* x



For once in my life, I'm speechless. :gasp:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

LoveForLizards said:


> For once in my life, I'm speechless. :gasp:


im uploading a pic from the breeders house and some of baby chin x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

hes at the bottom of the pile bless xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> image
> 
> hes at the bottom of the pile bless xx


 
a pile of skunks:gasp:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> a pile of skunks:gasp:


i know !! theres one less now!!! xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i know !! theres one less now!!! xx


 
i know how rude :gasp::lol2:

have you got all them pics i sent you :lol2:

good aint they :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Oooo wonder where felix has been today she has been very quiet :gasp:

how dare she have a life off the forum :devil::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ok ok i know i told you i wasnt getting a skunk but its just to tempting so while iv been gone i whent to pic up this little well not so little no more.... guy!!
> 
> hes an apricot and called charliee xx
> 
> image


:whip::whip::whip::devil::devil::devil:whip2whip2:rant2::rant2::rant2::rant2:


:flrt: me want want want


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> :whip::whip::whip::devil::devil::devil:whip2whip2:rant2::rant2::rant2::rant2:
> 
> 
> :flrt: me want want want


hey up woman there you is :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> Oooo wonder where felix has been today she has been very quiet :gasp:
> 
> how dare she have a life off the forum :devil::lol2::lol2::lol2:


Sorry, don't shout at me. I have too much to do here in the house before Christmas. :whistling2: Oh yeah I have a life off the forum. : victory:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Oooo wonder where felix has been today she has been very quiet :gasp:
> 
> how dare she have a life off the forum :devil::lol2:





Emmaj said:


> i know how rude :gasp:
> 
> have you got all them pics i sent you
> 
> good aint they :2thumb:





felix93 said:


> :whip::devil::rant2:
> 
> 
> :flrt: me want want want


see i knew she couldnt keep away!!

she just wanted to come love my skunk  xx


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> hey up woman there you is :2thumb:


I only just log on, but will have to log off in a mo, Got dinner to cook, washing to do, just too much housework. :devil:


----------



## felix93

quilson_mc_spike said:


> see i knew she couldnt keep away!!
> 
> she just wanted to come love my skunk  xx


Is that really yours? Or you just borrow one? :flrt: I wasn't trying to stay away, I only have too much to do here. :blush:

edit: I knew I should read all the post before replied to yours Con


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> see i knew she couldnt keep away!!
> 
> she just wanted to come love my skunk  xx


NOOOOOOo was me she missed :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:



felix93 said:


> I only just log on, but will have to log off in a mo, Got dinner to cook, washing to do, just too much housework. :devil:


 
bah humbug to house work and cooking lol 

saying that i have tea to do in a bit as well :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> Is that really yours? Or you just borrow one? :flrt: I wasn't trying to stay away, I only have too much to do here. :blush:
> 
> edit: I knew I should read all the post before replied to yours Con


he is mine....

dont you lie to my lady 

 im special x

i have tea to do... tea for two.... a new film "my skunk and me"  xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> he is mine....
> 
> dont you lie to my lady
> 
> im special x


LOL ya bloomin well are that :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emm, it's all your fault, before I joined in this thread, my house is very tidy, everything is running in a schedule, now everything is behind, food is burnt, shopping hasn't been done, pile of dirty clothing in the laundry room. :devil:. In fact it's also Con's fault too because he started this cr*p thread. :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Emm, it's all your fault, before I joined in this thread, my house is very tidy, everything is running in a schedule, now everything is behind, food is burnt, shopping hasn't been done, pile of dirty clothing in the laundry room. :devil:. In fact it's also Con's fault too because he started this cr*p thread. :devil:


 
yes its connors fault for starting the darn addictive thread :2thumb::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> LOL ya bloomin well are that :2thumb::lol2:






felix93 said:


> Emm, it's all your fault, before I joined in this thread, my house is very tidy, everything is running in a schedule, now everything is behind, food is burnt, shopping hasn't been done, pile of dirty clothing in the laundry room. :devil:. In fact it's also Con's fault too because he started this cr*p thread. :devil:


 its not crap its my life <3 xxx yours to


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> its not crap its my life <3 xxx yours to


i have to say its one of the best threads about along with the cat chat one:no1:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> i have to say its one of the best threads about along with the cat chat one:no1:


WOOOOOPAAAHHH i made one of the best threads!!  xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> WOOOOOPAAAHHH i made one of the best threads!!  xx


well i tend to stick to posting on here or the cat chat so i must like it really :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> i have to say its one of the best threads about along with the cat chat one:no1:


If you say so :gasp: 

I'd never joined in the cat chat because I don't even know where to start. Over a thousand post in that thread, even I love my cats and have fostered so many in the past. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> If you say so :gasp:
> 
> I'd never joined in the cat chat because I don't even know where to start. Over a thousand post in that thread, even I love my cats and have fostered so many in the past. :whistling2:


just bob in an say ello where ever lol 

its a bit like in here just jump in :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> just bob in an say ello where ever lol
> 
> its a bit like in here just jump in :2thumb::lol2:


I might do, but then that means I will have less time in real life. :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I might do, but then that means I will have less time in real life. :gasp:


LOL you mean you actaully have a real life :gasp:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

is off to put the fresh laundry away will be back soon after a cuddle with my new baby xx


----------



## Shell195

Come along Felix we are waiting:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> is off to put the fresh laundry away will be back soon after a cuddle with my new baby xx


 
LOL have fun connor 

i think i need to put the kettle on again an make another brew


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> LOL you mean you actaully have a real life :gasp:



How dare you!!!!:whip:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Come along Felix we are waiting:whistling2:


you get her told shell :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> How dare you!!!!:whip:


what lol i dont so i was shocked thats all :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Shell195 said:


> Come along Felix we are waiting:whistling2:


Geeze, you lot just have such a life eh? Will pop in later. Let me sort the dinner out first, otherwise I will have a very unhappy family here. :whistling2: (You know how much I wish to be single sometimes. :mf_dribble


----------



## Emmaj

ahhhhhhh im back lol 

justhad my tea had to sit at table as didnt fancy sharing it with the skunks :lol2:


----------



## Animal-Encounters

so is the apricot really yours? i want one... where would you find one like that? x


----------



## Emmaj

Animal-Encounters said:


> so is the apricot really yours? i want one... where would you find one like that? x


 
LOL at my house hee hee 

thats Kaimi my apricot boy 

i sent connor the pic and he has been having you on that he is a skunk he picked up LOL

im surprised noone has cottoned on being their is a husky in the other pic he posted :lol2::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Glad I'm not the only odd out still. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL yeah 

i sent him aload more if you ask him nicely he may upload them for us :flrt::flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Ooooooh Connooooooooooooooor upload them pleaasseeeeeeeeeee :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Ooooooh Connooooooooooooooor upload them pleaasseeeeeeeeeee :flrt::flrt::flrt:


hee hee yes connor pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Animal-Encounters

wow the colour on him is amazing. Where did you get him from? I would love to get a different colour one to my girl so she didnt get too jealous a mini me had moved in!


----------



## Emmaj

Animal-Encounters said:


> wow the colour on him is amazing. Where did you get him from? I would love to get a different colour one to my girl so she didnt get too jealous a mini me had moved in!


He was one that nerys got for me he is around 2 years old now 

i dont know if the breeder who nerys got him from is breeding anymore 

Carlycharlie (ken) on here has an apricot girl as well she was from the same person my kaimi was from


----------



## Animal-Encounters

beautiful! id never find one as my hubby will only allow descented in the house now!


----------



## Emmaj

Animal-Encounters said:


> beautiful! id never find one as my hubby will only allow descented in the house now!


Kaimi is the only one of mine that is descented the other 3 are fully loaded :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Animal-Encounters said:


> so is the apricot really yours? i want one... where would you find one like that? x


hehe no unfortunately not but i think lucy will have some kits next year at 600 and something....



Animal-Encounters said:


> beautiful! id never find one as my hubby will only allow descented in the house now!


just say it is and act supprized when it sprays??  xx


----------



## felix93

Animal-Encounters said:


> wow the colour on him is amazing. Where did you get him from? I would love to get a different colour one to my girl so she didnt get too jealous a mini me had moved in!


Helloooo, but I think you have to join the queue. :Na_Na_Na_Na: I am after one male apricot colour too. But at least I ain't bother if it's fully loaded or not. :whistling2: I am sweet talking to Emm, so when she decided to breed hers, I might be able to have one off her. :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

Animal-Encounters said:


> beautiful! id never find one as my hubby will only allow descented in the house now!


Or tell him it's an animated air freshener. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Helloooo, but I think you have to join the queue. :Na_Na_Na_Na: I am after one male apricot colour too. But at least I ain't bother if it's fully loaded or not. :whistling2: I am sweet talking to Emm, so when she decided to breed hers, I might be able to have one off her. :2thumb:


LOL hee hee 

I do have to say his true colours dont show properly on the pics they dont do him the justice colour wise 

cat and ditta and lucy and jon have seen in him person 

when i picked him up from nerys he was very dirty and ratty and didnt have any hair on his tail (he had been an outside skunk) we actually thought he was a chocolate skunk he was that dirty and scratty lol

after a few baths he got lighter an lighter then wow when his coat blew out and his tail grew back through his colours were fantastic


----------



## felix93

Living indoors makes a lot different, I think it's just the same as cats and dogs. I am patient enough to wait until you are ready anyway 'cos I still want to enjoy the time I am with my boy alone. 

Oh and he lied still enough for me to let some more "still" pictures last night which is a big improvement, but he also worked out how to open the baby gate upstairs now. :gasp:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

well........





*note to self "YOU CAN DO IT"  CONNOR YOU CAN DO IT


iom not having a skunk and can risist the temptation :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na: xx


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Living indoors makes a lot different, I think it's just the same as cats and dogs. I am patient enough to wait until you are ready anyway 'cos I still want to enjoy the time I am with my boy alone.
> 
> Oh and he lied still enough for me to let some more "still" pictures last night which is a big improvement, but he also worked out how to open the baby gate upstairs now. :gasp:


LOL get the pics up woman 

oooo baby gates mine can get through them without having to open them :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *note to self "YOU CAN DO IT"  CONNOR YOU CAN DO IT
> 
> 
> iom not having a skunk and can risist the temptation :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na: xx


 
megan wants to know if you will upload the other pics i sent you hun :flrt::flrt::2thumb:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> LOL get the pics up woman
> 
> oooo baby gates mine can get through them without having to open them :lol2:


I will do them in a mo, they are in my facebook. :whistling2:

Yes, but I tied the square wire mesh to the baby gate to stop my chihuahua squeeze through, so Mack can't go through just the original gap. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I will do them in a mo, they are in my facebook. :whistling2:
> 
> Yes, but I tied the square wire mesh to the baby gate to stop my chihuahua squeeze through, so Mack can't go through just the original gap. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lol im having probs typing bonnie is sat on my shoulder and clyde keeps trying to lay down on my laptop :lol2:

yeah the safety gates only seem to be affective for bigger animals :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Look, Mack reallt stayed still for 5 sec for me to take pictures. :2thumb: (But you know what, I was worrying sick, thinking oh dear he must be sick. :blush


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

ill upload them ASAP  xx


----------



## LoveForLizards

felix93 said:


> Look, Mack reallt stayed still for 5 sec for me to take pictures. :2thumb: (But you know what, I was worrying sick, thinking oh dear he must be sick. :blush
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

awwwwwwwwwwwww bless him he is sooooooooo handsome 

great pics hee hee well done mack for staying still for mummy :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> lol im having probs typing bonnie is sat on my shoulder and clyde keeps trying to lay down on my laptop :lol2:
> 
> yeah the safety gates only seem to be affective for bigger animals :lol2:


Mack is not out yet, he is probably still napping to recharge all his enegry to destroy my house later. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Mack is not out yet, he is probably still napping to recharge all his enegry to destroy my house later. :whistling2:


lol the skunks have been rather lively today 

bonnie an clyde are my kittens :lol2:

they are about 4 months old :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ill upload them ASAP  xx


 
thank you hun


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> thank you hun



He has the whole day uploading the pictures, still hasn't done them. :whip: My patient is losing out.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

bum to bum










another creeps in










and another creeps in.... xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> image
> 
> bum to bum
> 
> image
> 
> another creeps in
> 
> image
> 
> and another creeps in.... xx


 
HEE HEE thanks connor :flrt::flrt:


----------



## felix93

:flrt::flrt::flrt: Lovely pics. How sweet is that with the husky whatever his / her name is.


----------



## Shell195

Great pics as usual:flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Mc Spike in the mic 123 come on come check with mee  badass

im a ace rapper aint i!!! 

"social interview asked joe coupe if connah emm would be a good rapper"

he replied "Doubt it!"


----------



## Emmaj

thankies peoples 

yeah thats nanook who is bum to bum with kaimi :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> thankies peoples
> 
> yeah thats nanook who is bum to bum with kaimi :lol2:


I hope you don't expect me to remember all the names. :blush: I will eventually, give me a couple of years.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

grr i have headache but i really need to learn this song!! again i did know ot...


----------



## felix93

quilson_mc_spike said:


> Mc Spike in the mic 123 come on come check with mee  badass
> 
> im a ace rapper aint i!!!
> 
> "social interview asked joe coupe if connah emm would be a good rapper"
> 
> he replied "Doubt it!"



ummmmmm


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I hope you don't expect me to remember all the names. :blush: I will eventually, give me a couple of years.


 
lol no i dont expect you to lol :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## felix93

I can remember Angel, Kaimi and *cough* start with a S. I am good ain't I? :blush:


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> image
> 
> bum to bum
> 
> image
> 
> another creeps in
> 
> image
> 
> and another creeps in.... xx


:flrt:Lovin' the first pic :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> :flrt:Lovin' the first pic :flrt:


 
hee hee huskies really aint the big bad wolves they are made out to be 

doolally an stoopid though :lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Angel
Siku
Kiami
and "oi other bino"
havoc i think actually
ermmmm
hmmmm
cheryl cole
alisha dixon
and some others


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> Angel
> Siku is the albino
> Kiami
> and "oi other bino"
> havoc is the black an white
> ermmmm
> hmmmm
> cheryl cole-keona
> alisha dixon_qannik
> and some others and nanook


hee hee i amended your list ha ha


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> hee hee i amended your list ha ha


*rumeges for pen*


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> *rumeges for pen*


*hands connor a pen*


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> hee hee huskies really aint the big bad wolves they are made out to be
> 
> doolally an stoopid though :lol2::lol2:


And that's why they are so loveable :flrt::flrt: One of our neighbours has a Sibe and she is so cheeky but absolutely amazing, can't help but give her a fuss when you walk past, especially since we've seen her grow up from a (not so) lil pup :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> *hands connor a pen*


*thanks* x


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> And that's why they are so loveable :flrt::flrt: One of our neighbours has a Sibe and she is so cheeky but absolutely amazing, can't help but give her a fuss when you walk past, especially since we've seen her grow up from a (not so) lil pup :flrt:


 
LOL i always know when nanook see's someone he knows coming down the street he goes into husky singing full on howls ha ha 

i can usually get him to sing by howling at him too :lol2:


----------



## felix93

There is a husky living near me, he is a softie too, always goes in the local post office for a nice treat. The owner and I became friend because of the husky. :flrt:

Who is Cheryl Cole and Alisha Dixon?


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> i can usually get him to sing by howling at him too :lol2:


You get the husky sing by howling at him, and you get the skunk to spray by kicking him and breaking a mug. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> There is a husky living near me, he is a softie too, always goes in the local post office for a nice treat. The owner and I became friend because of the husky. :flrt:
> 
> Who is Cheryl Cole and Alisha Dixon?


 
cheryl is an x factor judge and alisha is a strictly judge :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> LOL i always know when nanook see's someone he knows coming down the street he goes into husky singing full on howls ha ha
> 
> i can usually get him to sing by howling at him too :lol2:





felix93 said:


> You get the husky sing by howling at him, and you get the skunk to spray by kicking him and breaking a mug. :lol2:


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> There is a husky living near me, he is a softie too, always goes in the local post office for a nice treat. The owner and I became friend because of the husky. :flrt:
> 
> Who is Cheryl Cole and Alisha Dixon?


also cheryl has become modeling and solo singer

alisha also a singer..


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> cheryl is an x factor judge and alisha is a strictly judge :lol2:


Oh I know that, I thought you were talking about the animals names. :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL felix seeeeeee your getting to know me very well :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## felix93

quilson_mc_spike said:


> also cheryl has become modeling and solo singer
> 
> alisha also a singer..


I like Cheryl Cole, she is gorgerous.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Oh I know that, I thought you were talking about the animals names. :blush:


 
LOL nah that was connor messing about :lol2:


ooooooooo X Factor is on soon we can have a biatch about it :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> also cheryl has become modeling and solo singer
> 
> alisha also a singer..


You call Cheryl a singer? Bless her heart, she can't sing for toffee. :lol2:


----------



## felix93

I am waiting for I am celeb, starts tonight. Don't watch x factor or strictly.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> I like Cheryl Cole, she is gorgerous.



i say that everytime i see the new loreal advert 

and you dont watch THE greatest show x factor but THE worst show im a celeb?!

shes a good singer IMO i like her song if only it had more than what 5 words in it


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> You call Cheryl a singer? Bless her heart, she can't sing for toffee. :lol2:


awwwww i quiet like her song she has out 



felix93 said:


> I am waiting for I am celeb, starts tonight. Don't watch x factor or strictly.


it irritates me does that lol



quilson_mc_spike said:


> i say that everytime i see the new loreal advert
> 
> and you dont watch THE greatest show x factor but THE worst show im a celeb?!
> 
> shes a good singer IMO i like her song if only it had more than what 5 words in it


LOL its good is her song tut


----------



## Emmaj

i would find it highly amusing if 2 of simons were in the bottom 2 this week :devil::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i say that everytime i see the new loreal advert
> 
> and you dont watch THE greatest show x factor but THE worst show im a celeb?!
> 
> shes a good singer IMO i like her song if only it had more than what 5 words in it


The only part I watch of x-factor is Olly Murs' performances because he's awesome :flrt: but the twins do my nut in. :lol2:

I don't think Cheryl is really a "singer" at all, don't get me wrong I think she's stunning and funny but a singer? I think not. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> The only part I watch of x-factor is Olly Murs' performances because he's awesome :flrt: but the twins do my nut in. :lol2:
> 
> I don't think Cheryl is really a "singer" at all, don't get me wrong I think she's stunning and funny but a singer? I think not. :lol2:


you know i cant stand the twins but the actually didnt do that bad last night has to have been their best preformance so far


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> awwwww i quiet like her song she has out


I don't think it's so much the song, because I think the lyrics are good, it's just in the context she sings it. I can't understand why she has got back with Ashley after he cheated on her, and that was what the song was about when it was written (by Taio Cruz) so I think it's more the context then the song or Cheryl herself.


----------



## felix93

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i say that everytime i see the new loreal advert
> 
> and you dont watch THE greatest show x factor but THE worst show im a celeb?!
> 
> shes a good singer IMO i like her song if only it had more than what 5 words in it



I don't like the judging part in x factor, usually watched the beginning where the audition takes place. 

I like Cheryl's song too. Got that as my ringtone at the mo, but my mobile is usually on silent. :blush:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> you know i cant stand the twins but the actually didnt do that bad last night has to have been their best preformance so far


I only know about the twins when someone pointed out to me. How embarassing when I didn't know what they were talking about. :blush:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> you know i cant stand the twins but the actually didnt do that bad last night has to have been their best preformance so far


I nearly cried when they said they were going to sing a Queen song though! :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

methinks this drawing isnt going how one planned  xx

anybody else know what tiome x factor starts?? xx


----------



## LoveForLizards

Strange or what, Fight For This Love has just come on the radio. :lol:


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> methinks this drawing isnt going how one planned  xx
> 
> anybody else know what tiome x factor starts?? xx


8, only 15 mins


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I only know about the twins when someone pointed out to me. How embarassing when I didn't know what they were talking about. :blush:


lol yeah the whole world knows about the twins lol



LoveForLizards said:


> I nearly cried when they said they were going to sing a Queen song though! :lol2:


LOL i did cringe too but they did vanilla ice not queen LoL 

louis changed the rules ha ha


----------



## felix93

LoveForLizards said:


> I nearly cried when they said they were going to sing a Queen song though! :lol2:


*cough* that shows your age. :whistling2: Mind you, I used to have all Queen's records when they first came out. :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> *cough* that shows your age. :whistling2: Mind you, I used to have all Queen's records when they first came out. :blush:


 
shakira is on tonight singing .................

wonder if she will sing live or mime :lol2:

im sad an always look out for them singing live or not lol


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> lol yeah the whole world knows about the twins lol
> 
> 
> 
> LOL i did cringe too but they did vanilla ice not queen LoL
> 
> louis changed the rules ha ha


I didn't watch their performance, I hate their stupid hair styles! :lol2:



felix93 said:


> *cough* that shows your age. :whistling2: Mind you, I used to have all Queen's records when they first came out. :blush:


What d'ya mean shows my age?! I was just worried they were going to ruin a good song.. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> I didn't watch their performance, I hate their stupid hair styles! :lol2:
> 
> 
> What d'ya mean shows my age?! I was just worried they were going to ruin a good song.. :whistling2:


 
yeah the hair do's are pretty gareish :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

what the bloody hell does a damned skunks head look like from a birds eye view?? this cryon is peeing me off  :blush: xx


----------



## Emmaj

felix im a celeb aint on till after X Factor so you can watch that 1st cool hey :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> what the bloody hell does a damned skunks head look like from a birds eye view?? this cryon is peeing me off  :blush: xx


pointy lol


----------



## felix93

LoveForLizards said:


> What d'ya mean shows my age?! I was just worried they were going to ruin a good song.. :whistling2:


You only know it's a good song because that probably was your time and you heard so many times when Queen sung that. :Na_Na_Na_Na: It's not like you hear Queen's songs all the time now. :whistling2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> yeah the hair do's are pretty gareish :lol2:


They look like those colourful plastic troll dolls.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> pointy lol


like a teat on a baby bottle?? x


----------



## LoveForLizards

felix93 said:


> You only know it's a good song because that probably was your time and you heard so many times when Queen sung that. :Na_Na_Na_Na: It's not like you hear Queen's songs all the time now. :whistling2:


:gasp: How dare you I'm only young! :Na_Na_Na_Na: Not even 18 yet :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I just love Queen for some odd reason! :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> felix im a celeb aint on till after X Factor so you can watch that 1st cool hey :lol2:


No I am going in a mo, need to check the chickens, rabbits and the pigs, then shift all the washing into the dryer, by the time I finish, it's time I am celeb. :flrt: My timing is good. :lol2:


----------



## felix93

LoveForLizards said:


> :gasp: How dare you I'm only young! :Na_Na_Na_Na: Not even 18 yet :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I just love Queen for some odd reason! :lol2:


Yay I believe you. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> They look like those colourful plastic troll dolls.


LOL yeah thats so right they do ha ha



quilson_mc_spike said:


> like a teat on a baby bottle?? x


LOL that just made me really laugh lewis called me a spaz for laughing at my comp



felix93 said:


> No I am going in a mo, need to check the chickens, rabbits and the pigs, then shift all the washing into the dryer, by the time I finish, it's time I am celeb. :flrt: My timing is good. :lol2:


pah thats just not on you should be watching x factor lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> LOL yeah thats so right they do ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that just made me really laugh lewis called me a spaz for laughing at my comp
> 
> 
> 
> pah thats just not on you should be watching x factor lol


haha well i couldnt describe it... send me a birds eye view of a skunks head :blush::blush::blush: xx


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> pah thats just not on you should be watching x factor lol


Right leave you all in peace. I will come back at 9pm for celeb. Got to rush to sort everything out within an hour. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> haha well i couldnt describe it... send me a birds eye view of a skunks head :blush::blush::blush: xx


i cant be assed to move lol im sat comfy on cushions with laptop on lap lol



felix93 said:


> Right leave you all in peace. I will come back at 9pm for celeb. Got to rush to sort everything out within an hour. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


see ya in a bit hun have fun sorting the animals :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> i cant be assed to move lol im sat comfy on cushions with laptop on lap lol
> 
> 
> 
> see ya in a bit hun have fun sorting the animals :2thumb:


PAH!! well when you can pleaseeee i NEED one... xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> PAH!! well when you can pleaseeee i NEED one... xx


will try to they are all under the couches at the min fast asleep so will have to wait till they come out lol


----------



## LoveForLizards

Whyyyy did The 'Fro go but Lloyd stayed? He's awful.


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Whyyyy did The 'Fro go but Lloyd stayed? He's awful.


i think danni was doing a simon thinking that lloyd would have been voted out by public .............but it went wrong yet again an jamie went 

lloyd bloomin killed his survival song jamie was by far the better singer :bash:


----------



## Animal-Encounters

Look, Mack reallt stayed still for 5 sec for me to take pictures. :2thumb: (But you know what, I was worrying sick, thinking oh dear he must be sick. :blush

image
image
image
image


wow he is beautiful! Is he an apricot too? X


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> i think danni was doing a simon thinking that lloyd would have been voted out by public .............but it went wrong yet again an jamie went
> 
> lloyd bloomin killed his survival song jamie was by far the better singer :bash:


I know!  Lloyd is only in because he's good looking!!


----------



## felix93

I wish...no he is a black and white one, still lovely though because Mack is my first one. I only have him for 2 months or so.


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> I know!  Lloyd is only in because he's good looking!!


 
though the twins are only still there cos they are amusing lol they can sing nor dance :lol2:


----------



## felix93

LoveForLizards said:


> I know!  Lloyd is only in because he's good looking!!



:lol2: all these stress...


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I wish...no he is a black and white one, still lovely though because Mack is my first one. I only have him for 2 months or so.


 
And he is angels half brother :flrt::flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> though the twins are only still there cos they are amusing lol they can sing nor dance :lol2:


Amusing, yesh! I admit to enjoying the Ghostbusters performance. :lol2:



felix93 said:


> :lol2: all these stress...


:lol2:


----------



## Animal-Encounters

felix93 said:


> i wish...no he is a black and white one, still lovely though because mack is my first one. I only have him for 2 months or so.


he does look different on the pictures to my girl as she is a b&w and different to him. He looks fab as the colour down his stripe does look apricot. Jealous! X


----------



## Emmaj

Animal-Encounters said:


> he does look different on the pictures to my girl as she is a b&w and different to him. He looks fab as the colour down his stripe does look apricot. Jealous! X


 
its prob the flash from the cam you get a yellowy tinge to the white parts in certain lights when pic is taken 

mack is a a pretty black an white from pics i have seen he is a high silver, chip


----------



## felix93

If you go back further, you can see him properly. These pictures are not that clear because I was using my phone to take the pictures while he sat still for that 5 mins. 

Yes Emm told me he is a high silver chip or something. :flrt: He was the last one from his litter to go but hey still worth it because I think they are all nice anyway.


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> its prob the flash from the cam you get a yellowy tinge to the white parts in certain lights when pic is taken
> 
> mack is a a pretty black an white from pics i have seen he is a high silver, chip



Talking about flash in cam, yes I was taking the pictures in the dark and couldn't see a thing until I press the button and I have like 3 seconds to get focus and everything. :lol2:


----------



## Animal-Encounters

I will have to take some picks of my girl to post x


----------



## felix93

Animal-Encounters said:


> I will have to take some picks of my girl to post x



Just hurry up then. What's her name again?


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Talking about flash in cam, yes I was taking the pictures in the dark and couldn't see a thing until I press the button and I have like 3 seconds to get focus and everything. :lol2:


lol yeah mine look brill then the flash just kills them :lol2:



Animal-Encounters said:


> I will have to take some picks of my girl to post x


yeah you definately will do 

we likes pics :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Animal-Encounters

Her names petal. Cant find her now to take a pic...she has dug a hole out the back of the couch and disappears inside


----------



## Emmaj

Animal-Encounters said:


> Her names petal. Cant find her now to take a pic...she has dug a hole out the back of the couch and disappears inside


 
lol they are good at disappearing into things :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Animal-Encounters said:


> Her names petal. Cant find her now to take a pic...she has dug a hole out the back of the couch and disappears inside


 
:gasp: Oh there's something else I am looking forward to seeing in my house. :whip:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Another skunky homewrecker


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> :gasp: Oh there's something else I am looking forward to seeing in my house. :whip:


 
LOL holes in the back of furniture :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Another skunky homewrecker


the skunkinators :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Nooooooooo, he is not allowed because my sofas are new. :devil: It's only time we can start doing our house up, Mack can't do this to us. :whip: If any furniture older than 5 years, he can have them, but not my brand new stuff. :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Nooooooooo, he is not allowed because my sofas are new. :devil: It's only time we can start doing our house up, Mack can't do this to us. :whip: If any furniture older than 5 years, he can have them, but not my brand new stuff. :gasp:


LOL mine have never done it with my sofas so not all skunks do it :lol2:


----------



## Animal-Encounters

WELL I WAS NOT IMPRESSED... ITS A £2,800 LEATHER COUCH (DONT MATTER I GOT IT FOR A BARGAIN PRICE ON EBAY! LOL) AND THE LITTLE MADAM RIPPED THROUGH THE LEATHER WITH IT BEING HERe FOR only 4 DAYS! I GAVE UP TRYING TO chase HER AWAY. SHE IS LETHAL- SHE CAN DIG UP CEMENT FLOORS- I HAVE A MASSIVE HOLE BEHIND OUR DOWNSTAIRS LAV AND DISCOVERED LAST WEEK SHE HAD MANAGED TO LIFT THE LINO UP IN THE DOGS BEDROOM AND DIG ANOTHER BIG HOLE THERE IN THE FLOOR...WAS A AMAZING REALLY AS I ONLY NOTICED WHEN I SAw A FEW TINY BITS OF STONES SO I LIFTED UP THE DOGS BED AND PULLED THE CORNER BACK OF THE LINO AND NEARLY SCREAMED! HOLE WAS MASSIVE AND SHE HAD BEEN HIDING IT RECOVERING IT THEN GOING BACK TO IT. GOD KNOWS HOW LONG SHE HAS BEEN WORKING ON THE SAME SPOT--- THINK SHE IS DIGGING TO CHINA! JUST NOT TOLD MY HUBBY YET! HE'S NOT A SKUNK FAN:blahblah: 

ooops sorry forgot to take caps off...too lazy to re type it now!


----------



## Emmaj

Animal-Encounters said:


> WELL I WAS NOT IMPRESSED... ITS A £2,800 LEATHER COUCH (DONT MATTER I GOT IT FOR A BARGAIN PRICE ON EBAY! LOL) AND THE LITTLE MADAM RIPPED THROUGH THE LEATHER WITHIN IT BEING HER FOR 4 DAYS! I GAVE UP TRYING TO CHACE HER AWAY. SHE IS LETHAL- SHE CAN DIG UP CEMENT FLOORS- I HAVE A MASSIVE HOLE BEHIND OUR DOWNSTAIRS LAV AND DISCOVERED LAST WEEK SHE HAD MANAGED TO LIFT THE LINO UP IN THE DOGS BEDROOM AND DIG ANOTHER BIG HOLE THERE IN THE FLOOR...WAS A AMAZING REALLY AS I ONLY NOTICED WHEN I SAY A FEW TINY BITS OF STONES SO I LIFTED UP THE DOGS BED AND PULLED THE CORNER BACK OF THE LINO AND NEARLY SCREAMED! HOLE WAS MASSIVE AND SHE HAD BEEN HIDING IT RECOVERING IT THEN GOING BACK TO IT. GOD KNOWS HOW LONG SHE HAS BEEN WORKING ON THE SAME SPOT--- THINK SHE IS DIGGING TO CHINA! JUST NOT TOLD MY HUBBY YET! HE'S NOT A SKUNK FAN:blahblah:
> 
> ooops sorry forgot to take caps off...too lazy to re type it now!


 
LOL i know fixx an loulou have renamed one of their skunks maple the miner as she did a similar thing she dug up concreat too :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Animal-Encounters said:


> WELL I WAS NOT IMPRESSED... ITS A £2,800 LEATHER COUCH (DONT MATTER I GOT IT FOR A BARGAIN PRICE ON EBAY! LOL) AND THE LITTLE MADAM RIPPED THROUGH THE LEATHER WITHIN IT BEING HER FOR 4 DAYS! I GAVE UP TRYING TO CHACE HER AWAY. SHE IS LETHAL- SHE CAN DIG UP CEMENT FLOORS- I HAVE A MASSIVE HOLE BEHIND OUR DOWNSTAIRS LAV AND DISCOVERED LAST WEEK SHE HAD MANAGED TO LIFT THE LINO UP IN THE DOGS BEDROOM AND DIG ANOTHER BIG HOLE THERE IN THE FLOOR...WAS A AMAZING REALLY AS I ONLY NOTICED WHEN I SAY A FEW TINY BITS OF STONES SO I LIFTED UP THE DOGS BED AND PULLED THE CORNER BACK OF THE LINO AND NEARLY SCREAMED! HOLE WAS MASSIVE AND SHE HAD BEEN HIDING IT RECOVERING IT THEN GOING BACK TO IT. GOD KNOWS HOW LONG SHE HAS BEEN WORKING ON THE SAME SPOT--- THINK SHE IS DIGGING TO CHINA! JUST NOT TOLD MY HUBBY YET! HE'S NOT A SKUNK FAN:blahblah:
> 
> ooops sorry forgot to take caps off...too lazy to re type it now!


:lol2::rotfl:Sorry but it's funny, especially you typed that in cap, I thought you were so mad you needed to shout. lol.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> :lol2::rotfl:Sorry but it's funny, especially you typed that in cap, I thought you were so mad you needed to shout. lol.


 
LOL i thought she was seething too only just saw the last bit she put :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Right better say goodnight. Got to get son to bed (he's late again 'cos of the jetlag and he has been sleeping on and off all afternoon.) and then will bath. Chat tomorrow if you are around. :2thumb:


----------



## Animal-Encounters

lol be warned you may think i shout all the time...its just i never look when i type then am too lazy to chage it! i flick between work screen and this so i always still have the caps on i need for work.


----------



## Emmaj

Animal-Encounters said:


> lol be warned you may think i shout all the time...its just i never look when i type then am too lazy to chage it! i flick between work screen and this so i always still have the caps on i need for work.


lol im sure we can forgive you for shouting now and again :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Right better say goodnight. Got to get son to bed (he's late again 'cos of the jetlag and he has been sleeping on and off all afternoon.) and then will bath. Chat tomorrow if you are around. :2thumb:


nighty night hun lol no doubt i will be ha ha


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

well this thread has made 20 pages today :O xx


----------



## Shell195

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well this thread has made 20 pages today :O xx


 
Shouldnt you be in bed asleep:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Shouldnt you be in bed asleep:whistling2:


aye shouldnt he just 

i was in bed before him :gasp::lol2:

morning all :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

Morning, you are early today, emm.

Something for you all to watch. Hope it works though if not will give you the you tube link instead. :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Morning, you are early today, emm.
> 
> Something for you all to watch. Hope it works though if not will give you the you tube link instead. :flrt:
> [URL="http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y80/babyborn62/skunk/th_VID00055-20091115-2307.jpg"]image[/URL]


LOL i always am on weekdays 

gotta do school run then will watch ya vid when i come back 

see ya soon :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Morning, you are early today, emm.
> 
> Something for you all to watch. Hope it works though if not will give you the you tube link instead. :flrt:
> [URL="http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y80/babyborn62/skunk/th_VID00055-20091115-2307.jpg"]image[/URL]


 
awwwwwwww bless him :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## felix93

I know this is stupid, but I like to watch all my pets eat and poo, at least I know they are well then. lol 

Must trim Mack's nails< they are getting too long. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I know this is stupid, but I like to watch all my pets eat and poo, at least I know they are well then. lol
> 
> Must trim Mack's nails< they are getting too long. :whistling2:


aye they grow so fast lol 


well i got drenched on the school run :devil:


----------



## felix93

Why / How?

My son is starting home tutorial today, so no more school run for the time being. It's one of the things that happened, but he will still join the school now and again. A bit funny arrangement. Long story.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Why / How?
> 
> My son is starting home tutorial today, so no more school run for the time being. It's one of the things that happened, but he will still join the school now and again. A bit funny arrangement. Long story.


 
its blooming pouring down here lol 

i had to get changed and dry my hair when i got in :gasp::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Haha, so you didn't take umbrella with you then? No sympathy from me if you know it's raining. BTW, I am still nice and warm here, haven't even got changed yet. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Haha, so you didn't take umbrella with you then? No sympathy from me if you know it's raining. BTW, I am still nice and warm here, haven't even got changed yet. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Nah i hate unberellas they always blow inside out on me :lol2:


----------



## felix93

It's you then.:whistling2: May be we should have a holding umbrella lesson soon. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL i think unberellas really just dont like me ha ha 

wouldnt matter how many lessons i had they would still blow inside out :lol2:


----------



## felix93

You know, you have given me a little image of you with you litten now. I bet when I meet you one day, it's not what I expected at all. 

If you get those big man umbrellas, they are better because they won't blow inside out, they just break, but then you might be doing parachutting (sp?) though. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> You know, you have given me a little image of you with you litten now. I bet when I meet you one day, it's not what I expected at all.
> 
> If you get those big man umbrellas, they are better because they won't blow inside out, they just break, but then you might be doing parachutting (sp?) though. :lol2:


i cant use them lol i would take off like mary poppins if it was too windy lol

im only ickle 4ft 10" and weigh nearly 7 stone :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> im only ickle 4ft 10" and weigh nearly 7 stone :lol2:


:gasp: I must be a giant standing next to you. :blush: I am 5'7" but not too sure how much I weight, probably around 9 - 10 stones.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> :gasp: I must be a giant standing next to you. :blush: I am 5'7" but not too sure how much I weight, probably around 9 - 10 stones.


 
lol even shell feels tall stood next to me 

yes infact most people feel tall stood next to me :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> lol even shell feels tall stood next to me
> 
> yes infact most people feel tall stood next to me :lol2:


How tall is Shell? I think I was 4'7" when I was in my junior school, I shot up and then waited for everybody to catch up. I stopped growing in the second year of my senior school. I stayed the same height since then. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> How tall is Shell? I think I was 4'7" when I was in my junior school, I shot up and then waited for everybody to catch up. I stopped growing in the second year of my senior school. I stayed the same height since then. :2thumb:


i think shell is just over 5ft lol 

i dont think i ever started to grow never mind stopped :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Emmaj said:


> i think shell is just over 5ft lol
> 
> i dont think i ever started to grow never mind stopped :lol2:


how tall are you actually emma? apart from being knee high to a grasshopper :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how tall are you actually emma? apart from being knee high to a grasshopper :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lol cat im 4ft 10":Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## felix93

Oh Cat is taller than I am but I am talling than Ditta. :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> lol cat im 4ft 10":Na_Na_Na_Na:


Can you make sure you wear something like high heels when we meet please? I hate to look like a giant even I don't think I am overly tall. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Can you make sure you wear something like high heels when we meet please? I hate to look like a giant even I don't think I am overly tall. :lol2:


LOL yeah i only have one pair of heels an they are only 2" high so will just about reach 5ftish lol:2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

felix93 said:


> Oh Cat is taller than I am but I am talling than Ditta. :2thumb:


 
how tall are you ophelia?


----------



## Shell195

I am actually 5ft 3 1/2inches tall, you must never forget the inches they are very important to me :whistling2:
Emma is a teeny tiny lady:flrt:


----------



## felix93

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how tall are you ophelia?



Taller than Emm and Shell, oh and Ditta. :2thumb:

I am 5'7" without shoes. : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I am actually 5ft 3 1/2inches tall, you must never forget the inches they are very important to me :whistling2:
> Emma is a teeny tiny lady:flrt:


hee hee the teeny tiny lady that made you look tall :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

felix93 said:


> Taller than Emm and Shell, oh and Ditta. :2thumb:
> 
> I am 5'7" without shoes. : victory:


 
im 5ft 9ish, so imagine how i feel next to emma :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im 5ft 9ish, so imagine how i feel next to emma :lol2:


lol your a giant compared to me cat :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Emmaj said:


> lol your a giant compared to me cat :2thumb:


so is a midget emma :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so is a midget emma :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL its a shame i wasnt called Gemma ha ha would have been a midget Gem then :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## felix93

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im 5ft 9ish, so imagine how i feel next to emma :lol2:


Emm is just one of a kind.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> LOL its a shame i wasnt called Gemma ha ha would have been a midget Gem then :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


whooop my sis is called gemma and shes small xx


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Emm is just one of a kind.


Oh i definately am :lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

whooo collage tomorrow then meeting a boy  :no1:x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> whooo collage tomorrow then meeting a boy  :no1:x


oooooooooooooooer connor :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> oooooooooooooooer connor :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


hehe well im in my youth  xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe well im in my youth  xx


 
yups you definately are :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> yups you definately are :lol2:


im 23 really :whistling2::whistling2::flrt::flrt::whip::whip::devil::devil:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im 23 really :whistling2::whistling2::flrt::flrt::whip::whip::devil::devil:


if you change the 2 to a 1 then you have it right :2thumb::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> if you change the 2 to a 1 then you have it right :2thumb::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


roy is dying :'( im sad ehh im gunna watch im a celeb!!


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> roy is dying :'( im sad ehh im gunna watch im a celeb!!


 
lol i must be sad too then as thats what im watching :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Animal-Encounters

how old are you connor?


----------



## Emmaj

Animal-Encounters said:


> how old are you connor?


he is 13 :2thumb:


----------



## Animal-Encounters

oh and on topic...does anyone know a healthy weight for a 6 month female skunk?


----------



## Animal-Encounters

Emmaj said:


> he is 13 :2thumb:


OMG if he was my baby i would ban him from the internet! :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Animal-Encounters said:


> oh and on topic...does anyone know a healthy weight for a 6 month female skunk?


 
its a random chat thread so anything is on topic 

my female at 6 months weighed 1.8kg


----------



## Animal-Encounters

omg i am gonna have to go weight my girl now. Im really worried about her as she is massive. and its all fat. she doesnt do much barr eat. sleep and hunt for food. i have tried everything she is just lazy. the door to her crate is always open but she just chooses to stay in a laze! I even got her vey checked but he said she was fine just chilled but im worried as know its all my fault. I have 6 dogs and the skunk lives free like them in the house. she is always given a massive bowl of fresh veg but prefers the dogs food. i have tried hiding it, moving it from room to room and even having set feeding times for the dogs but as my guys are little ankle snappers they like to graze all day so it wasnt fair on them. now im worried shes gonna be really ill and i have noticed she is eating less veg as the shop for her has gone from £22 per week to about £10 as she was wasting loads of it. Gonna weigh her now. any advice?


----------



## Animal-Encounters

Emmaj said:


> its a random chat thread so anything is on topic


 cool...didnt know...you'll be sorry you told me that, i can chat for britain! lol


----------



## Emmaj

Animal-Encounters said:


> omg i am gonna have to go weight my girl now. Im really worried about her as she is massive. and its all fat. she doesnt do much barr eat. sleep and hunt for food. i have tried everything she is just lazy. the door to her crate is always open but she just chooses to stay in a laze! I even got her vey checked but he said she was fine just chilled but im worried as know its all my fault. I have 6 dogs and the skunk lives free like them in the house. she is always given a massive bowl of fresh veg but prefers the dogs food. i have tried hiding it, moving it from room to room and even having set feeding times for the dogs but as my guys are little ankle snappers they like to graze all day so it wasnt fair on them. now im worried shes gonna be really ill and i have noticed she is eating less veg as the shop for her has gone from £22 per week to about £10 as she was wasting loads of it. Gonna weigh her now. any advice?


 
thats your culprit the dog biscuits they are too high in protien and fatty to be fed all the time


----------



## Emmaj

Animal-Encounters said:


> cool...didnt know...you'll be sorry you told me that, i can chat for britain! lol


 
lol thats cool we are all good at it too thats why connor made the thread :lol2:


----------



## Animal-Encounters

i know its even worse tho as my dogs are that small they have to have the puppy mix which is even worse than normal. its the james welbeloved turkey and rice kibble.


----------



## Emmaj

Animal-Encounters said:


> i know its even worse tho as my dogs are that small they have to have the puppy mix which is even worse than normal. its the james welbeloved turkey and rice kibble.


 
eeeeks yes definately 

are your dogs still pups? is there noway you can feed them a couple of times a day rather than leave the food down for them that way you can keep her out of the way while they eat ?


----------



## Animal-Encounters

they are a range of ages and that one is the only small enough sized biscuit they will eat. we tried that but the dogs got hungry. I have a few pregnant ones so couldnt take the chance of them not getting enough. and i tried locking her away but she is a bugger to catch! i even had to put a lock on the dry food pedal bin as she fiugured out if she stood on the push bit the lid will open. before i put the lock on i even found it stuck inside once!lol

anyway her she is.... excuse the pic quality was taken on my phone. 
here you can still see her baldy belly where the vets had to shave her!








here the little madam decided to join in animal feed time while i was cleaning the others! at least she is eating veg!

































excuse the spotty pj's having a lazy day today!
































she doesnt really look that big on the pics!


----------



## Emmaj

awwwwwwwww she is lovely 

tbh i wouldnt say she was over weight looking at them pics 

though i do think your going to have to be careful with the dog kibble it really isnt good for them in large quantities


----------



## felix93

Animal-Encounters said:


> cool...didnt know...you'll be sorry you told me that, i can chat for britain! lol


 
X factor is banned here though. lol :devil:


----------



## felix93

Animal-Encounters said:


> omg i am gonna have to go weight my girl now. Im really worried about her as she is massive. and its all fat. she doesnt do much barr eat. sleep and hunt for food. i have tried everything she is just lazy. the door to her crate is always open but she just chooses to stay in a laze! I even got her vey checked but he said she was fine just chilled but im worried as know its all my fault. I have 6 dogs and the skunk lives free like them in the house. she is always given a massive bowl of fresh veg but prefers the dogs food. i have tried hiding it, moving it from room to room and even having set feeding times for the dogs but as my guys are little ankle snappers they like to graze all day so it wasnt fair on them. now im worried shes gonna be really ill and i have noticed she is eating less veg as the shop for her has gone from £22 per week to about £10 as she was wasting loads of it. Gonna weigh her now. any advice?


Let her dig more holes where the dogs are. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> X factor is banned here though. lol :devil:


 
Oh Noooooo it isnt :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Animal-Encounters said:


> they are a range of ages and that one is the only small enough sized biscuit they will eat. we tried that but the dogs got hungry. I have a few pregnant ones so couldnt take the chance of them not getting enough. and i tried locking her away but she is a bugger to catch! i even had to put a lock on the dry food pedal bin as she fiugured out if she stood on the push bit the lid will open. before i put the lock on i even found it stuck inside once!lol
> 
> anyway her she is.... excuse the pic quality was taken on my phone.
> here you can still see her baldy belly where the vets had to shave her!
> image
> here the little madam decided to join in animal feed time while i was cleaning the others! at least she is eating veg!
> image
> image
> 
> image
> image
> excuse the spotty pj's having a lazy day today!
> image
> image
> image
> image
> she doesnt really look that big on the pics!


 
Oh she is gorgerous. 

Are those tiger snails you have got? I used to have over 1000 snails of all species, but I gave up keeping them now.


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> Oh Noooooo it isnt :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


You can talk about I am celeb. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## felix93

Nails cutting / trimming time in a mo, wish me luck. It's the first time Mack is going to have his pedicure, do you think he will like it? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all:whistling2:

Cute baby Skunk and she doesnt look fat to me either. That is the extent of my knowledge though as I dont own any skunks I just love other peoples:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Animal-Encounters said:


> OMG if he was my baby i would ban him from the internet! :gasp:


eh? why?

on the topic of your skunk, yours loks smaller than our 6 month old. Dice is over 2kilo now, she was about 2 kilo 2 month ago so is probably more than that now. she isnt fat though, shes just a big skunk. Where as compared to Dice Emmas is tiny, and is 2 months older. All skunks are different so its hard to generalise and say what a healthy weight is for a skunk as they all differ imo 

ps, where abouts in the north west are you?


----------



## Animal-Encounters

snails question...im not sure if they are tiger snails. not had them long! they are very big tho! someone i know got bored of them so i offered to home then as the poor things werent getting fed etc. need to find out what type they are.

im in liverpool.

and weight wise i just managed to weigh her...... 2.92 kg
so she is a big girl considering she was born may 19th. very chunky. what you guys reckon about the weight?

bann connor from net cos he is soooo young. Hope he dont take offence but we shared a few pm's about my skunk and he wanted to come to mine to meet her and im a very new member and i could be anyone.... someone nasty so a 13 year old should be careful about asking to meet starngers off the internet. im a grown 26 year old woman ans would i hell meet anyone off the net. Im even scared when i got to buy something off someone so i always take my 6ft hubby with me....i just didnt realise he was so young- please connor be more careful as you dont know who anyone is nowadays x


----------



## Animal-Encounters

felix93 said:


> Nails cutting / trimming time in a mo, wish me luck. It's the first time Mack is going to have his pedicure, do you think he will like it? :whistling2:


 
GOOD LUCK... its not too bad when you get the hang of it. im used to doing the dogs but my nerves went the first time with petal. I had the blood stop powder on stand just in case! let us know how he behaves x


----------



## felix93

Yes I think they look like Tiger snails, Giant African Land Snails. A few years back everybody was after them. If you do a closed up picture, I will ID them for you. 

You baby doesn't like fat at all. I thought mine is bigger than yours already and he has def a fat tummy. 

Done the nails now, Mack was okay. And he SMELLS. He really needs to have a bath tomorrow. All those skunk pee. *puke* I really don't know how he could make himself so smelly. Good job he is not sleeping in my bed. :whistling2: (The chicken was though. :blush: He decided to jump in the bed last night, couldn't get him off and back to his sleeping spot, too tired to even try, this morning the b*gger cockoodoo next to my left ear. I thought I've gone deaf. :bash


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Dice is about that weight. You're not far from us. As for connor being too young for the Internet I was on the net on chat rooms from 12 and meeting people from 13. I got on a train on my own and went all the way to Portsmouth to meet someone at 15. Admittedly I was very grown up for my age. Think it's changed a little in the last ten years mind. I do think young people need to be cautious but I don't see any reason why they shouldn't be on the Internet and potentially meeting people. I can see your point about arrangin a meet before tryin to get to know someone, though some people aren't always what they seem no matter how well you know them 



Animal-Encounters said:


> snails question...im not sure if they are tiger snails. not had them long! they are very big tho! someone i know got bored of them so i offered to home then as the poor things werent getting fed etc. need to find out what type they are.
> 
> im in liverpool.
> 
> and weight wise i just managed to weigh her...... 2.92 kg
> so she is a big girl considering she was born may 19th. very chunky. what you guys reckon about the weight?
> 
> bann connor from net cos he is soooo young. Hope he dont take offence but we shared a few pm's about my skunk and he wanted to come to mine to meet her and im a very new member and i could be anyone.... someone nasty so a 13 year old should be careful about asking to meet starngers off the internet. im a grown 26 year old woman ans would i hell meet anyone off the net. Im even scared when i got to buy something off someone so i always take my 6ft hubby with me....i just didnt realise he was so young- please connor be more careful as you dont know who anyone is nowadays x


----------



## felix93

My son is 12, and I let him chat on one or 2 of the chat forums I am also a member. He makes some friends there and I can see what he posted anyway, so it's not too bad. I tried not to interfere with what he wrote although some members thought I was posting as him. Big deal. :whistling2: There are a lot young members on the net these days anyway, think they just have to be careful.


----------



## Emmaj

Morning all


----------



## felix93

I killed this thread last night or may be I really smelt.:gasp:

Anyway, morning Emm.


----------



## Emmaj

i was on the phone an left my laptop on the floor one of the cats managed to turn it off lol so couldnt be bothered booting it back it :lol2:


----------



## felix93

I have washed, brushed my teeth, hair is blown dried and everything now. I even have my face on. so I should "look" decent enough and hope I won't kill the thread again. Went to the Cat thread, I was lost so came back out. :blush:

Anyway, I need to go out in a mo, need to go to the bank and get some pet food while hubby is off work. His plastic is nicer than mine. :2thumb:

Then will come back and give Mack the stinky pants a bath. He's so sticky last night but was too tired to bath him.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I have washed, brushed my teeth, hair is blown dried and everything now. I even have my face on. so I should "look" decent enough and hope I won't kill the thread again. Went to the Cat thread, I was lost so came back out. :blush:
> 
> Anyway, I need to go out in a mo, need to go to the bank and get some pet food while hubby is off work. His plastic is nicer than mine. :2thumb:
> 
> Then will come back and give Mack the stinky pants a bath. He's so sticky last night but was too tired to bath him.


 
yes they can be messy lil blighters cant they ha ha 

i think thats why i need to find a hubby really so i can use his plastic :lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Don't find a hubby, just find a man that can be your slave and use his plastic and should be fine. Oh make sure don't find one that snores louder than your dogs. :whip:

I really want to know those skunky owners, if they let their sleep on their bed, do they really smell better. I am talking about just skunk smell but not pee smell. I just can't believe a little thing like that can be so smelly sometimes...:gasp: mind you it's the same as babies isn't it? They just eat and sh*t.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Don't find a hubby, just find a man that can be your slave and use his plastic and should be fine. Oh make sure don't find one that snores louder than your dogs. :whip:
> 
> I really want to know those skunky owners, if they let their sleep on their bed, do they really smell better. I am talking about just skunk smell but not pee smell. I just can't believe a little thing like that can be so smelly sometimes...:gasp: mind you it's the same as babies isn't it? They just eat and sh*t.


 
yups eat sleep and poop ha ha 

yeah thats a good idea find a man with empty flies an full pockets :lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> yups eat sleep and poop ha ha
> 
> yeah thats a good idea find a man with empty flies an full pockets :lol2::lol2:


Mad :lol2:

Right I am off, have a nice day may be will catch you this evening.


----------



## Emmaj

Okies hun have a nice day animal food shopping hee hee 

speak to ya laters :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

eve all... x


----------



## felix93

Hey it's only 416pm here, should be afternoon all. :whistling2:

I just finished bathing Mack, it was fun. :gasp: I ended up go into the bath with him but it's not too bad though because I didn't really run a bath, I used the shower to wash him. He was okayish with water although doesn't particularly like it. I wasn't soaking wet too. Can you believe my son comment that Mack smells like me now, with my purfume bubble bath. I only used the dogs and cats shampoo on Mack, so how come he smells like me. :devil: Or may be I smell like a skunk now. :blush: 

Do you all bath your skunks often? I am thinking I might bath Mack more often now. His fur really came out shinnier and at least he smells great. :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

i dont know about bathing but onbce dom was behing the washing machine cat used the mop to get him out he ran turned and skidded in wee the smell was foul hehe 

lol we use this thing on evi monthly and it gets rid of flees ticks worms ect would it work for skunks? x


----------



## loulou

felix93 said:


> Do you all bath your skunks often? I am thinking I might bath Mack more often now. His fur really came out shinnier and at least he smells great. :2thumb:


Hey there, no we do not bath ours very often at all, it strips the coats natural oils


----------



## felix93

loulou said:


> Hey there, no we do not bath ours very often at all, it strips the coats natural oils



Yeah I know it probably would strips the coats natural oil, so if I say once a month is it too often? (I bath my dogs twice a month because they can be so muddy after walking in the field.)

Haha Conn you know I havwe to use the mop handle to get Mack out from the cat trees in the cats room now (that is where Mack sleeps at night, but just in his own crate). I totally agree, pee smell is just foul. I was like holding a pee ball which was very sticky last night. :whip:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

hmmmm 

am i the only one who thinks skunk poo isnt that bad to clean up :blush:

i find cat and dog poo worse....


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hmmmm
> 
> am i the only one who thinks skunk poo isnt that bad to clean up :blush:
> 
> i find cat and dog poo worse....


whos skunk poo have you cleaned up connor?


----------



## felix93

Poo topic. :flrt: It seems we just love to talk about poo all the time. :lol2: Can't wait for Emm's post too. :whistling2:


I think ferrets poo is the worst of all. I could puke all the time, They just smell and I swear you can smell it from far away. Dogs poo is not that bad but cat poos is bad especially if it's mushy.


----------



## felix93

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> whos skunk poo have you cleaned up connor?


Cat, I can't believe you MADE Conn to scoop up skunk poo in your house. :gasp: I would think it's Dom. lol.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

felix93 said:


> Cat, I can't believe you MADE Conn to scoop up skunk poo in your house. :gasp: I would think it's Dom. lol.


you would think its dom?

connor hasnt ever scooped up poo in our house, hes done it when hes been in the back of the van with them and even then its been a tiny bit so he cant compare to a great big mound of the stuff they usually produce in an hour!!


----------



## loulou

felix93 said:


> Yeah I know it probably would strips the coats natural oil, so if I say once a month is it too often?


I cannot see why not, personally we only bath ours when they have poo'd in their beds meaning they are covered in poo or when one has sprayed another (quite rare). I do not think they have a smell really unless they have decided a poo bed is a nice bed :whip: .


----------



## felix93

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you would think its dom?
> 
> connor hasnt ever scooped up poo in our house, hes done it when hes been in the back of the van with them and even then its been a tiny bit so he cant compare to a great big mound of the stuff they usually produce in an hour!!


:lol2: So at least none of your skunks have shot out poo to Conn yet. :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

It took me a good hour to just wash and scrub Mack crate today. :devil: I can't believe one little thing could make sure a mess although I clean up after him every night, and I only haven't washed his crate for just over 2 weeks. :whistling2:


----------



## felix93

loulou said:


> I cannot see why not, personally we only bath ours when they have poo'd in their beds meaning they are covered in poo or when one has sprayed another (quite rare). I do not think they have a smell really unless they have decided a poo bed is a nice bed :whip: .


Yes my hubby was comment that to me earlier about Mack just loves his poo bed. I was telling him that we need to pick up a nice PINK cat litter tray for Mack, because he might not like the colour and will just use that as his poo tray. 

Thanks for the advise. I think I will see how often I need to bath Mack. I just don't fancy him jumping onto my bed while out and he smells with pee (& poo).


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

cat has never MADE me clean up poo it was only because i was in the back of the van at the time...

the other at sallies it was orange as somebody had carrots lmaoo  multi-coloured poop  its not THAT bad i seem to get immune to the smell of poo lmaoo!!


----------



## LoveForLizards

felix93 said:


> Poo topic. :flrt: It seems we just love to talk about poo all the time. :lol2: Can't wait for Emm's post too. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> I think ferrets poo is the worst of all. I could puke all the time, They just smell and I swear you can smell it from far away. Dogs poo is not that bad but cat poos is bad especially if it's mushy.


Ferret poop doesn't smell here! and doesn't at all providing they have a good diet. 



quilson_mc_spike said:


> cat has never MADE me clean up poo it was only because i was in the back of the van at the time...
> 
> the other at sallies it was orange as somebody had carrots lmaoo  multi-coloured poop  its not THAT bad i seem to get immune to the smell of poo lmaoo!!


Check your facebook messages! sent you another message. x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

LoveForLizards said:


> Check your facebook messages! sent you another message. x


yeah i know gutted aint the F*king word   xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hmmmm
> 
> am i the only one who thinks skunk poo isnt that bad to clean up :blush:
> 
> i find cat and dog poo worse....


i will remember to feed mine meal worms before you come that will soon change your mind :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

morning all 

well i love my skunks and being an owner :notworthy::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> i will remember to feed mine meal worms before you come that will soon change your mind :lol2:


lols....

nobody woke me for school and now im late but i have to wait for my mum to come home before i can even attempt to get ready because the workmen are here :bash:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> morning all
> 
> well i love my skunks and being an owner :notworthy::lol2:


hmmmm.....??? why xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hmmmm.....??? why xx


 
Because i do :Na_Na_Na_Na:

if i ever want to get rats or hedgies again slap me :lol2: its getting scarey on here owning them


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Because i do :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> if i ever want to get rats or hedgies again slap me :lol2: its getting scarey on here owning them


hehe ..... im thinking of having another litterrrrrrrrr............. xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe ..... im thinking of having another litterrrrrrrrr............. xx


 
god dont say that too loud or you will be shot down :gasp:

im totally disgusted at the way people have been on tomcats thread 

poor lad happy as larry he got his new hog an whammy shot down like a flying duck :devil:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> god dont say that too loud or you will be shot down :gasp:
> 
> im totally disgusted at the way people have been on tomcats thread
> 
> poor lad happy as larry he got his new hog an whammy shot down like a flying duck :devil:


I am disgusted too, but that's RFUK for you. Read thread in the Tortoise section, you want to just go and hang yourself tbh. Writing or typing out a conversation is so different, I don't see why people can't jusrt agree to disagree. But then there are so many experts on board, we are not just one of them. :whistling2:

One of my heggies is pregnant too, due next week if I must say, of course if my calculation is right. :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I am disgusted too, but that's RFUK for you. Read thread in the Tortoise section, you want to just go and hang yourself tbh. Writing or typing out a conversation is so different, I don't see why people can't jusrt agree to disagree. But then there are so many experts on board, we are not just one of them. :whistling2:
> 
> One of my heggies is pregnant too, due next week if I must say, of course if my calculation is right. :flrt:


OMG woman you too shush lol dont be shouting that too loud lol 

tortoise section lol i darnt even look at the sub forum heading i know what that place is like lol i read a few threads when i 1st joined as i was interested in a tort then changed my mind :lol2::lol2::lol2:

im just glad us skunk people are nice and can generally answer questions nicely without biting peoples heads off :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Oh yeah, morning to you both. I love my skunk and being an owner too. He looks so clean last night, smell goirgerous just like babies, I want to eat him. :2thumb:

PS I tried to move the diary of him to blog yesterday but it was a mess, so I deleted everything three times. I am going to try again today. It's so hard to find out what button is what. I have to leave the diary in facebook for now. :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Oh yeah, morning to you both. I love my skunk and being an owner too. He looks so clean last night, smell goirgerous just like babies, I want to eat him. :2thumb:
> 
> PS I tried to move the diary of him to blog yesterday but it was a mess, so I deleted everything three times. I am going to try again today. It's so hard to find out what button is what. I have to leave the diary in facebook for now. :bash:


 
face book confuses me lol i only ever go on to accept friend invites LOL


----------



## felix93

But skunk people just love to talk cr*p. I love cr*p, so that suits me like a grove. Whenever someone mention the word poo there are a lot of people reply, haven't you noticed that yet? :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

yes well its a must in the skunk world is poo ha ha they produce enough of it :lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> face book confuses me lol i only ever go on to accept friend invites LOL



I don't play games in there. I just put some photos in and write the diary and of course accept friends and that's it. Mainly I talk to my family who are all over the world, and I let them see some pics of mine instead of sending them emails. It is easier.

I do write on my wall now and again, but games, def a no no thing for me. I have got better things in life to do instead of games. I just can't stand them at all.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I don't play games in there. I just put some photos in and write the diary and of course accept friends and that's it. Mainly I talk to my family who are all over the world, and I let them see some pics of mine instead of sending them emails. It is easier.
> 
> I do write on my wall now and again, but games, def a no no thing for me. I have got better things in life to do instead of games. I just can't stand them at all.


yeah it just annoys me cos it freezes on me all the time does face book so i just end up closing it down :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> yes well its a must in the skunk world is poo ha ha they produce enough of it :lol2::lol2:


It means that have a good bowel system. lol. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Oh they blooming well do have at that LOL 


well i have to say its the 1st time in a while i logged on here to see over 10 people viewing this section before 10am in the morn 

you can always tell when there is a disagreement somewhere the veiwing count goes up :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> yeah it just annoys me cos it freezes on me all the time does face book so i just end up closing it down :lol2:


I have not even played one, so I don't know. I accept a few skunk pics and some hearts in there and that's about it. I noticed people playing the farm game thing but I haven't got a clue what's going on even someone explained that to me. Half way through my brain decided to shut down instead of me carrying on listening. I have I have some invites for that game from different people, but I just ignore it. 

Funnily enough before I set all the set up to not accepting emails / text, geeze you could imagine how annoying that was, I thought I was so popular with all these facebook emails / text. At the time i was in the hospuital and my phone was non stop beeping day and night. :whip:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I have not even played one, so I don't know. I accept a few skunk pics and some hearts in there and that's about it. I noticed people playing the farm game thing but I haven't got a clue what's going on even someone explained that to me. Half way through my brain decided to shut down instead of me carrying on listening. I have I have some invites for that game from different people, but I just ignore it.
> 
> Funnily enough before I set all the set up to not accepting emails / text, geeze you could imagine how annoying that was, I thought I was so popular with all these facebook emails / text. At the time i was in the hospuital and my phone was non stop beeping day and night. :whip:


 
yeah the emails get a little annoying if you have them on i turned mine off too cos i would open emails and think wow cool and open face book an think oh not cool lol


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> Oh they blooming well do have at that LOL
> 
> 
> well i have to say its the 1st time in a while i logged on here to see over 10 people viewing this section before 10am in the morn
> 
> you can always tell when there is a disagreement somewhere the veiwing count goes up :lol2:


All I can say, in general people are greedy (I learnt this hard way because I believe on and trust people and someone treated me like a mug just about a month ago, hence I hang around here more often now even RFUK is not an ideal peaceful chat forum) and put their own standard as the perfect example, that's why arguement everywhere on the board.

Anyway, have you read any thread from OT section? You might find that funny too if you go and read the thread something a sleep turn out not a good sleep (can't remember the title exactly), but it was the yesterday thread on page one. I must say I was laughing loud. It's funny, even I don't think it's funny for the OP. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> All I can say, in general people are greedy (I learnt this hard way because I believe on and trust people and someone treated me like a mug just about a month ago, hence I hang around here more often now even RFUK is not an ideal peaceful chat forum) and put their own standard as the perfect example, that's why arguement everywhere on the board.
> 
> Anyway, have you read any thread from OT section? You might find that funny too if you go and read the thread something a sleep turn out not a good sleep (can't remember the title exactly), but it was the yesterday thread on page one. I must say I was laughing loud. It's funny, even I don't think it's funny for the OP. :lol2:


 
oooo no will go and have a look at that :lol2:

i dont tend to stray to far really so miss alot of stuff lol


----------



## felix93

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/340524-sleep-gone-wrong.html

this is the thread, sleep gone wrong. Just read the first part because the rest is just chit chat between friends I think. I only read the first bit. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL how funny is that 

when i was with an ex had just moved in here 

we went to bed and was settling down.........i felt somat tickle my face i said to him ash put light on somats on my face...............he did and screamed was a spider that was bigger than my cheek (leg span) i was was really phobic of them at the time an went nutz tellin him to get it off.............so wat does the plank do ?????

hits me in the face that hard to kill it (forgetting it was my face too) and gives me a great big shiner :gasp::lol2:

spidey was gone too squished all over my feckin cheek :devil:


----------



## felix93

:lol2: now wonder he is an ex now. lol.

I *was* scared stiff with spiders too, but my son wanted one a couple of years ago. So I left with no choice. You do all the things you don't want or like for your own child as you know. I got sick a few times when he took his spid out in his room. I fainted once because of that, how awful. But now I know there're 2 Ts in his room, I tend to avoid going in unless I need to. I am fine as long as they are in the tanks now. : victory:

But roaches, nope, can't deal with them. He has 2 tanks in his room too and I just feel sick even thinking about them. It's the phobia from childhood and I just couldn't get over with that. :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> :lol2: now wonder he is an ex now. lol.
> 
> I *was* scared stiff with spiders too, but my son wanted one a couple of years ago. So I left with no choice. You do all the things you don't want or like for your own child as you know. I got sick a few times when he took his spid out in his room. I fainted once because of that, how awful. But now I know there're 2 Ts in his room, I tend to avoid going in unless I need to. I am fine as long as they are in the tanks now. : victory:
> 
> But roaches, nope, can't deal with them. He has 2 tanks in his room too and I just feel sick even thinking about them. It's the phobia from childhood and I just couldn't get over with that. :devil:


 
lol im ok with t's 

but noway for raoches, scorps and stick insects they freak me out :lol2:


----------



## felix93

I have stickies in the past, you know those indian stickies that breed like no tomorrow? Oh geeze, they were everywhere in the bedroom and they weren't even kept in the bedroom. They were all over my four posted bed. I could see them on the ceiling while lying in bed. lol But I am oksy with them, may be it's because they are kinda small and thin. 

No way a scorp can stay in my house. Besides I think they can be very aggressive. I just don't understand why people collect them just to keep them in tanks. I like cuddly animals better, even if I can only hold them but not being poison or biten without warning. :whistling2:

Did you say you like rats? I have 2 GPR, you need to have one of them, they are ace. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I have stickies in the past, you know those indian stickies that breed like no tomorrow? Oh geeze, they were everywhere in the bedroom and they weren't even kept in the bedroom. They were all over my four posted bed. I could see them on the ceiling while lying in bed. lol But I am oksy with them, may be it's because they are kinda small and thin.
> 
> No way a scorp can stay in my house. Besides I think they can be very aggressive. I just don't understand why people collect them just to keep them in tanks. I like cuddly animals better, even if I can only hold them but not being poison or biten without warning. :whistling2:
> 
> Did you say you like rats? I have 2 GPR, you need to have one of them, they are ace. :2thumb:


 
yeah i used to have normal rats but stopped replacing as my olders were dying off till there was non lol

yes i have considered a pouched rat but i would like one from a breeder thats well handled from young as i know they have one hell of a bite on them :lol2:

there have been a few about but either too far away or in petshops so not as well handled


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

gawwdd dontt i'd kill for some rats but A) dont have the room B) my mum hates them ... shes never held one... yet.... xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> gawwdd dontt i'd kill for some rats but A) dont have the room B) my mum hates them ... shes never held one... yet.... xx


 
awwwwwwww all rats are fantastic i love them 

one of my females was sooooooo friendly she used to run up my arm to my shoulder and basically stay there all day cuddled under my hair 

she was such a sweet little thing 

i think i only ever got bitten once and that was accidental i was holding a piece of food and looked away and ouch :lol2:

so it was my fault :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwww all rats are fantastic i love them
> 
> one of my females was sooooooo friendly she used to run up my arm to my shoulder and basically stay there all day cuddled under my hair
> 
> she was such a sweet little thing
> 
> i think i only ever got bitten once and that was accidental i was holding a piece of food and looked away and ouch :lol2:
> 
> so it was my fault :lol2:


aww lol 

im going to have to go to school now damnit ttyl xxxx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> aww lol
> 
> im going to have to go to school now damnit ttyl xxxx


ttyl con an have a good day :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> yeah i used to have normal rats but stopped replacing as my olders were dying off till there was non lol
> 
> yes i have considered a pouched rat but i would like one from a breeder thats well handled from young as i know they have one hell of a bite on them :lol2:
> 
> there have been a few about but either too far away or in petshops so not as well handled


I am planning to breed mine next year. :flrt: *hint hint* They both came to me from the same breeder but they are non related pair. I don't breed my rats unless I have a request, which I have done in the past. But I want to breed the GPR. It will be my first time breeding them but it should be cool to learn from them too. Mine are well handled and they love their food too. They come out every night when Mack is out and they don't bother each other. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I am planning to breed mine next year. :flrt: *hint hint* They both came to me from the same breeder but they are non related pair. I don't breed my rats unless I have a request, which I have done in the past. But I want to breed the GPR. It will be my first time breeding them but it should be cool to learn from them too. Mine are well handled and they love their food too. They come out every night when Mack is out and they don't bother each other. :2thumb:


See now thats how they should be nice and calm and well handled and love their food not i want to eat you alive if you touch me machines


----------



## felix93

Conn, rats are the best of all rodents. I know lots of people being put off by their tails but I think the best bits are the tails. lol. :flrt:

Yeah have a nice day at school.


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> See now thats how they should be nice and calm and well handled and love their food not i want to eat you alive if you touch me machines



Well shall I put you in my list? I have a few people waiting already even I haven't even started to plan the whole thing. lol. I should keep tempting you really. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Yup, I can guarantee mine will be handled from early days, all my pets are tame, even I have to say my iggy is half tame and I have him for 2 years, almost 3 years since baby. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Conn, rats are the best of all rodents. I know lots of people being put off by their tails but I think the best bits are the tails. lol. :flrt:
> 
> Yeah have a nice day at school.


i agree with you i love rats tails think they are oddly cute :flrt::lol2:

Oh i text you too :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Well shall I put you in my list? I have a few people waiting already even I haven't even started to plan the whole thing. lol. I should keep tempting you really. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Yup, I can guarantee mine will be handled from early days, all my pets are tame, even I have to say my iggy is half tame and I have him for 2 years, almost 3 years since baby. :2thumb:


what cages do you keep yours in ? whats the best types?

cos i may have to start looking into accommodation for a large watty :lol2:


----------



## felix93

My girl is in the explorer (but only half), my boy is in critter 3 (bear in mind if you buy critter 3, then don't because they are not worth the money as you can spend the money on a better cage which you can get access better, but I got mine from the wholesaler, so they are cheap enough.) When they are old enough. I am planning to keep them in the explorer, Sabrina on the top and Simba at the bottom. They only have the basic in the cage, but I give them lots of wood chew hanging up for them to play. They have 2 hammocks each and they haven't chewed them up YET. They are now about 8 months old and should be old enough to be bred. So I wait until the New Year when everything quiet down and will start then. They already know each other as they come out and play together, only my son has to watch Simba not to do the deed so soon. 

Try Pet World Direct, the cages seems cheap enough compared with other online shops but keep an eye on ebay and preloved, they do have big cages up for sale cheap.


----------



## felix93

This is Sabrina :flrt:









This is Simba









*sorry pouchies pics in skunk thread. lol


----------



## Emmaj

cool will have to have a look about and see what their is 

what bar spacing is best for them too ?


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> gawwdd dontt i'd kill for some rats but A) dont have the room B) my mum hates them ... shes never held one... yet.... xx


:lol2: Reminds me of the time me mum first held a rat actually, she reaaaaaally does not like them and we went to do a PR ferret show at weston park and there was a rat tent next to ours and when we were doing the ferret racing me mums ferret sat in the tube, fell asleep and it took us upwards of half an hour to get him out of the tunnel so after that the rescue owner we were doing the show with betted my mum she could get the ferret to win the race, and she said if she did me mum would have to hold a rat, my mum confidently agreed, needless to say he won and I didn't stop laughing all day. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> This is Sabrina :flrt:
> image
> 
> This is Simba
> image
> 
> *sorry pouchies pics in skunk thread. lol


awwwwww they are beatiful :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> :lol2: Reminds me of the time me mum first held a rat actually, she reaaaaaally does not like them and we went to do a PR ferret show at weston park and there was a rat tent next to ours and when we were doing the ferret racing me mums ferret sat in the tube, fell asleep and it took us upwards of half an hour to get him out of the tunnel so after that the rescue owner we were doing the show with betted my mum she could get the ferret to win the race, and she said if she did me mum would have to hold a rat, my mum confidently agreed, needless to say he won and I didn't stop laughing all day. :lol2:


the best way to conqure your fears is to face them :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> cool will have to have a look about and see what their is
> 
> what bar spacing is best for them too ?



I don't think that matters because they are huge, even when I have mine (well I bought for my son but I have gone soft and went and got another one for him later. :blush, they cannot except out from the cage at all. They don't do a lot of bar chewing but lots of wood. The characters are def different from normal fancy rats IMO. (Said the one who has 31 rats atm. :whistling2


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I don't think that matters because they are huge, even when I have mine (well I bought for my son but I have gone soft and went and got another one for him later. :blush, they cannot except out from the cage at all. They don't do a lot of bar chewing but lots of wood. The characters are def different from normal fancy rats IMO. (Said the one who has 31 rats atm. :whistling2


hee hee do you live on a farm woman :lol2:


----------



## felix93

LoveForLizards said:


> :lol2: Reminds me of the time me mum first held a rat actually, she reaaaaaally does not like them and we went to do a PR ferret show at weston park and there was a rat tent next to ours and when we were doing the ferret racing me mums ferret sat in the tube, fell asleep and it took us upwards of half an hour to get him out of the tunnel so after that the rescue owner we were doing the show with betted my mum she could get the ferret to win the race, and she said if she did me mum would have to hold a rat, my mum confidently agreed, needless to say he won and I didn't stop laughing all day. :lol2:


:lol2: You know I used to scare of rats believe this or not, it's because of their tails. Not phobia scare but just don't like them. One of my friends have lots and every time I went to her house, she would kiss the rats tails and stuck them in front of me. So one day, being as innocent as I was at that young age, I went to the pet shop with my brother and I made him to buy me one (I was still under age buying pets at the time), I was scared but I vowed that I have to face that, I ain't a quitter. So my life of keeping rats since then and now I have to have at least 2 in the house. :blush:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> hee hee do you live on a farm woman :lol2:



You would be surprised how many animals I have got. I think I am not as bad as Cat and Ditta, but not far off. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> You would be surprised how many animals I have got. I think I am not as bad as Cat and Ditta, but not far off. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL yeah i know they have a fair few 

im thinking i need another coffee lol


----------



## felix93

I am waiting for my pizza. :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Pizza ? your having dinner early :lol2:


----------



## felix93

No my brekkie. :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

Ah lol okies

i aint had that yet i cant be bothered :lol2:

im gonna pop out for a bit now the rain has calmed and walk the dawgies 

its blooming been pouring down here again all morning 

will text ya though cos will take me phone with me 

back soon :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

Come back later as I should be home today until late this afternoon. But yeah I can text you. : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

Im back lol 

looked like a drowned rat when i got in but hey ho :lol2:


----------



## felix93

I am still here, have stuffed myself with the pizza now. Don't think I can eat much today.


----------



## ditta

hellllooooooooooo


----------



## Emmaj

hey ditta hun 

lol what pizza was it felix?


----------



## ditta

im only popping in, got chores to do, just to let you all know im back lurking, chickens are in lounge with me.....they no likey the rain lol, skunks all sleeping as are cats and dogs........im away to lay some new lino in kitchen to replace the stuff the skunks and rabbits have eaten:lol2:


----------



## felix93

Mushroom, pineapple and lots of cheese. Hey don't say yuk because I love mushroom :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Hello Ditta...


----------



## felix93

ditta said:


> im only popping in, got chores to do, just to let you all know im back lurking, chickens are in lounge with me.....they no likey the rain lol, skunks all sleeping as are cats and dogs........im away to lay some new lino in kitchen to replace the stuff the skunks and rabbits have eaten:lol2:


More likely playing game in facebook again. :lol2:

My chickens are not out today. One of mine is living in the house and he is great. But he wants company all the time.


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> im only popping in, got chores to do, just to let you all know im back lurking, chickens are in lounge with me.....they no likey the rain lol, skunks all sleeping as are cats and dogs........im away to lay some new lino in kitchen to replace the stuff the skunks and rabbits have eaten:lol2:


Ooooo cool have fun doing that with critters in the way hee hee 

though im sure they will be a great help :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Mushroom, pineapple and lots of cheese. Hey don't say yuk because I love mushroom :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Hello Ditta...


pah woman why would i lol i love mushroom too :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## ditta

felix93 said:


> More likely playing game in facebook again. :lol2:
> 
> My chickens are not out today. One of mine is living in the house and he is great. But he wants company all the time.


 
i really try not to go in the games on facebook but they force me.........they doooooooo:lol2:

its just 2 of our chickens that we hatched ourselves that come in, they think its their given right to come in and share the warmth and comfort of the settee, which of course it is...........


----------



## Shell195

Hi everyone:2thumb:

Come on Felix spill the beans I want to know exactly what pets you have and how many. I went to Cat n Dittas on my birthday and it was like Aladins cave, I loved every minute of it.

I have :
11 dogs
17 cats
1 APH
8 Rats
1 chinese hamster
2 chinchillas
2 chipmunks
1 Uromastyx
1 Blue Tongue Skink
1 Oscillated skink


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> i really try not to go in the games on facebook but they force me.........they doooooooo:lol2:
> 
> its just 2 of our chickens that we hatched ourselves that come in, they think its their given right to come in and share the warmth and comfort of the settee, which of course it is...........


LOL the image i have now of you sat there typing away with the chickens spell checking over your shoulder for you :2thumb::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Hi everyone:2thumb:
> 
> Come on Felix spill the beans I want to know exactly what pets you have and how many. I went to Cat n Dittas on my birthday and it was like Aladins cave, I loved every minute of it.
> 
> I have :
> 11 dogs
> 17 cats
> 1 APH
> 8 Rats
> 1 chinese hamster
> 2 chinchillas
> 2 chipmunks
> 1 Uromastyx
> 1 Blue Tongue Skink
> 1 Oscillated skink


 

afternoon shell, im going now....chores are calling:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hi everyone:2thumb:
> 
> Come on Felix spill the beans I want to know exactly what pets you have and how many. I went to Cat n Dittas on my birthday and it was like Aladins cave, I loved every minute of it.
> 
> I have :
> 11 dogs
> 17 cats
> 1 APH
> 8 Rats
> 1 chinese hamster
> 2 chinchillas
> 2 chipmunks
> 1 Uromastyx
> 1 Blue Tongue Skink
> 1 Oscillated skink


LOL i wants to know this too everytime i chat to her another animal gets mentioned :lol2:


----------



## felix93

ditta said:


> i really try not to go in the games on facebook but they force me.........they doooooooo:lol2:
> 
> its just 2 of our chickens that we hatched ourselves that come in, they think its their given right to come in and share the warmth and comfort of the settee, which of course it is...........


Let them stay. 

I hatched one of them and he is a cock, and I already have 6 out there with all the girls, this one is Pekin and he is smaller than anyone, so he ended up being a house chicken. He sleeps on my bed sometimes too, only just cocokoodoo early in the morning next to my ears sometimes, but otherwise he is good. I mean toilet train way. :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> afternoon shell, im going now....chores are calling:lol2:


 
:lol2: We will see you in 5 minutes then:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Emmaj said:


> LOL the image i have now of you sat there typing away with the chickens spell checking over your shoulder for you :2thumb::lol2::lol2:


they way too busy for that emma, they putting all their feathers back exactly how they should be, think the wind has ruffled them:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Felix your GPR are gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: We will see you in 5 minutes then:whistling2:


 
maybe sooner if she ever gets away :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> they way too busy for that emma, they putting all their feathers back exactly how they should be, think the wind has ruffled them:lol2:


LOL bless them see thats why they should be in the house then they cant get their feathers ruffled by the wind ha ha


----------



## ditta

right im definatley going nowwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> right im definatley going nowwwwwwwwwwww


see ya back here then in 5 or 10 mins yeah :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

this list of felixs must be long its taking her a while to type it lol


----------



## felix93

Shell195 said:


> Hi everyone:2thumb:
> 
> Come on Felix spill the beans I want to know exactly what pets you have and how many. I went to Cat n Dittas on my birthday and it was like Aladins cave, I loved every minute of it.
> 
> I have :
> 11 dogs
> 17 cats
> 1 APH
> 8 Rats
> 1 chinese hamster
> 2 chinchillas
> 2 chipmunks
> 1 Uromastyx
> 1 Blue Tongue Skink
> 1 Oscillated skink



You really want to know? Have you got the rest of the day to read this post?

I bet I will forget listing someone if I start to list them out now, but will try.

13 cats, 3 dogs, 1 mynah bird, 2 big fish tanks with lots of fishes (golides and tropical), 31 fancy rats (hairless and furries), 23 fancy mice, 6 multi mammates, 13 hamsters, 5 fat tailed gerbils (duprasi) & 3 babies, 7 dgus, 2 pouchies, 8 chinchillas,3 chipmunks, 4 rabbits, 12 guinea pigs, millions of chickens, 14 chinese painted quials, 18 japanese quails, 6 heggies, 5 millies, 2 tarantulas, 11 frogs / toads (have rehomed quite a lot in the last couple of months), 21 torts, 16 turts, 1 iggy, 3 madagascar giant day geckos, 3 rankins, 3 bearded dragons, 1 german beardie, 2 uromastyx, 4 curly tailed, 3 water dragons, 2 basilisks, 1 eye lizard, 2 ackies, 1 giant glass lizard, 14 skinks, 4 snakes, 6 chameleons (rehomed a lot in the last couple of months)...not to mention the one that came in for rescue, one and Mackenzie the skunk.


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> this list of felixs must be long its taking her a while to type it lol



Yes bloody lng and bet I forget some of them too. :blush:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> LOL i wants to know this too everytime i chat to her another animal gets mentioned :lol2:


haha, I cut down a lot you know due to health problem. :gasp: I am intending to build up my chameleons once I am better.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> You really want to know? Have you got the rest of the day to read this post?
> 
> I bet I will forget listing someone if I start to list them out now, but will try.
> 
> 13 cats, 3 dogs, 1 mynah bird, 2 big fish tanks with lots of fishes (golides and tropical), 31 fancy rats (hairless and furries), 23 fancy mice, 6 multi mammates, 13 hamsters, 5 fat tailed gerbils (duprasi) & 3 babies, 7 dgus, 2 pouchies, 8 chinchillas,3 chipmunks, 4 rabbits, 12 guinea pigs, millions of chickens, 14 chinese painted quials, 18 japanese quails, 6 heggies, 5 millies, 2 tarantulas, 11 frogs / toads (have rehomed quite a lot in the last couple of months), 21 torts, 16 turts, 1 iggy, 3 madagascar giant day geckos, 3 rankins, 3 bearded dragons, 1 german beardie, 2 uromastyx, 4 curly tailed, 3 water dragons, 2 basilisks, 1 eye lizard, 2 ackies, 1 giant glass lizard, 14 skinks, 4 snakes, 6 chameleons (rehomed a lot in the last couple of months)...not to mention the one that came in for rescue, one and Mackenzie the skunk.





felix93 said:


> Yes bloody lng and bet I forget some of them too. :blush:


 
OMG OMG LOL do you live in the garden an the animals in the house LOL 

toads my son has some fire bellied toads and loves them he is wanting so more 

i have to admit i love them too they are fantastic to watch like the toad versions of dogs LOL


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> haha, I cut down a lot you know due to health problem. :gasp: I am intending to build up my chameleons once I am better.


geeeeeeeeeze you must have had alot before hand than :gasp::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> OMG OMG LOL do you live in the garden an the animals in the house LOL
> 
> toads my son has some fire bellied toads and loves them he is wanting so more
> 
> i have to admit i love them too they are fantastic to watch like the toad versions of dogs LOL



umm, no I don't like getting wet. haha. :lol2: I live in a fairly big house, lucky that way and I have one field at the back if I ever want to extend. I bet you regret asking me now. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: Bloody hell and you still get time for your family and RFUK. I need to visit you as I love looking at other peoples pets.
Maybe we should get a minibus and have an outing:whistling2: How much admittance fee do you charge:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> umm, no I don't like getting wet. haha. :lol2: I live in a fairly big house, lucky that way and I have one field at the back if I ever want to extend. I bet you regret asking me now. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lol what you on about me an my lot are gonna come move in with you :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Bloody hell and you still get time for your family and RFUK. I need to visit you as I love looking at other peoples pets.
> Maybe we should get a minibus and have an outing:whistling2: How much admittance fee do you charge:lol2:


 
lol i agree we definately need to go and see her small farm :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Right Im off to feed the dogs


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> geeeeeeeeeze you must have had alot before hand than :gasp::lol2:


Yes I had a lot, I am at my vet all the time, with the rescue and my own. It's kinda a full time job although I have my own faull time job working at home too. I was like rushing around non stop, usually don't have much time sitting around chatting, but what has happened in August, I have to slow down with no choice. Still need to go back to the hospital and am on long term med now. (I will tell you in the text later because I don't know who is reading here.)

The only thing I really miss is chameleons. The whole cham room is almost empty now and I am gutted, but I knew I couldn't do it to take care of them.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Right Im off to feed the dogs


okey dokey hun see ya in a bit :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Bloody hell and you still get time for your family and RFUK. I need to visit you as I love looking at other peoples pets.
> Maybe we should get a minibus and have an outing:whistling2: How much admittance fee do you charge:lol2:


I usually don't but now I have time for RFUK (read my other post). lol. Family, they help themselves for everything, I don't need to do anything for them.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Yes I had a lot, I am at my vet all the time, with the rescue and my own. It's kinda a full time job although I have my own faull time job working at home too. I was like rushing around non stop, usually don't have much time sitting around chatting, but what has happened in August, I have to slow down with no choice. Still need to go back to the hospital and am on long term med now. (I will tell you in the text later because I don't know who is reading here.)
> 
> The only thing I really miss is chameleons. The whole cham room is almost empty now and I am gutted, but I knew I couldn't do it to take care of them.


okies hun i understand on the dont know whos reading bit : victory:

yeah i bet you do miss the chams you had a fantastic collection i saw the pics of them on the link you posted up the other day


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> lol what you on about me an my lot are gonna come move in with you :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


Yes def the skunks, no problem. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Yes def the skunks, no problem. :2thumb:


hee hee can you imagine having 4 more rampaging round your house :lol2:


----------



## felix93

I don't know if I can cope with 4 skunks. lol My cats and dogs are OAPs, well only a few youngish ones, so they sleep and eat most of the days, lizards are not too bad because I don't have to feed them everyday in the Winter seasons, torts are okay too because most of them are going into the fridge for hibernation soon. So only a few non hibernate ones to feed. Most of the bugs and rodents are my son's so I don't have to clean those cages out.


----------



## felix93

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Bloody hell and you still get time for your family and RFUK. I need to visit you as I love looking at other peoples pets.
> Maybe we should get a minibus and have an outing:whistling2: How much admittance fee do you charge:lol2:


You all are welcome. Animals play a big part in my life since I was a very young kid. I would be so lost with out them. 

lol @ minibus. Are you all planning to take a few away with you when you all go back home too? :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> You all are welcomed. Animals play a big part in my life since I was a very young kid. I would be so lost with out them.
> 
> lol @ minibus. Are you all planning to take a few away with you when you all go back home too? :whistling2:


LOL check peoples pockets and bags on they way out hee hee 

the thought og shell walking out whistling with buldging pockets made me spit my coffee :gasp::2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I don't know if I can cope with 4 skunks. lol My cats and dogs are OAPs, well only a few youngish ones, so they sleep and eat most of the days, lizards are not too bad because I don't have to feed them everyday in the Winter seasons, torts are okay too because most of them are going into the fridge for hibernation soon. So only a few non hibernate ones to feed. Most of the bugs and rodents are my son's so I don't have to clean those cages out.


my dogs and cats are still young the kittens about 4 months old the dogs 2 just turning 2 an the other 3 in april 


Skunks i have 2 up 2 down at the moment Siku is upstairs as he wont tolerate the other boys and they tease him angel is up with as she has come into season and i dont want kaimi to get her yet (siku is castrated so she is safe with him lol)

havoc an kaimi are downstairs


----------



## felix93

so she is bad right? :whistling2:


----------



## felix93

See when the dogs and cats are all young, they are different. I went through that years ago, it's non stop tidying up, cleaning up. Now they are old, although I have to go through a lot of heart breaking situation, they all just sleep most of the time and they eat less too. 

Mack has def brought a lot of live back into the house.


----------



## Emmaj

nah she is one of the sweetest people you can ever meet she is a lovely woman 

i was just an odd vision i had 

hmmm think i have had too much coffee to drink :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> See when the dogs and cats are all young, they are different. I went through that years ago, it's non stop tidying up, cleaning up. Now they are old, although I have to go through a lot of heart breaking situation, they all just sleep most of the time and they eat less too.
> 
> Mack has def brought a lot of live back into the house.


yeah i bet he blooming has lol 

i really didnt realise what an impact owning a skunk would have until havoc my 1st arrived home lol 

put it this way its a hell of a shock when your used to well behaved dogs :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

She seems a nice person when I read her post anyway.


----------



## Emmaj

yeah most the people from the random animal chat threads are good people you know where you stand with them and can talk without getting your head bitten off too :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> yeah i bet he blooming has lol
> 
> i really didnt realise what an impact owning a skunk would have until havoc my 1st arrived home lol
> 
> put it this way its a hell of a shock when your used to well behaved dogs :gasp::lol2::lol2:


I think I am pretty lucky because although Mack is very playful, he still okay and not doing a lot of damaging in the house. So I think Ian has really brought him up well. I understand a toddler and a puppy add together theory. But one good thing at least animals don't talk back or hate you even you have a bad day. You just can't be angry with them at all.


----------



## ditta

im back for smoke n coke break:lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> yeah most the people from the random animal chat threads are good people you know where you stand with them and can talk without getting your head bitten off too :lol2:


I will have to read read some of those general chat thread. But then when people are nasty to me, I just walk, I don't do arguing.


----------



## felix93

ditta said:


> im back for smoke n coke break:lol2:


:lol2:

:gasp: 6 mins you were away. Emm shall we stop chatting now until Ditta's gone back to her work. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I think I am pretty lucky because although Mack is very playful, he still okay and not doing a lot of damaging in the house. So I think Ian has really brought him up well. I understand a toddler and a puppy add together theory. But one good thing at least animals don't talk back or hate you even you have a bad day. You just can't be angry with them at all.


yeah i have to agree as Angel actually does live up to her name compared to havoc she really is a pure angel lol



ditta said:


> im back for smoke n coke break:lol2:


welcome back ditta hun :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

felix93 said:


> :lol2:
> 
> :gasp: 6 mins you were away. Emm shall we stop chatting now until Ditta's gone back to her work. :whistling2:


 
felixxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, you is naughty:whip:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I will have to read read some of those general chat thread. But then when people are nasty to me, I just walk, I don't do arguing.


on a place like this thats the best thing to do hun 

most of us do now we cant be bothered to have the same argument usually with the same people over and over anymore :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> :lol2:
> 
> :gasp: 6 mins you were away. Emm shall we stop chatting now until Ditta's gone back to her work. :whistling2:


hee hee thats soooooo mean lol i cant stop chatting im too hyper from all the coffee i have supped :gasp::lol2:



ditta said:


> felixxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, you is naughty:whip:


awwwwww ya know we loves ya really ditta :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

ditta said:


> felixxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, you is naughty:whip:


I ain't, I was only just pointing out that we should help you to get back to working mood. :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

felix93 said:


> I ain't, I was only just pointing out that we should help you to get back to working mood. :whistling2:


 
ok ok i know im easily distracted:gasp:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> hee hee thats soooooo mean lol i cant stop chatting im too hyper from all the coffee i have supped :gasp::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwww ya know we loves ya really ditta :2thumb:


I have a pile of clean clothes starring at me right now. Wait until Conn get back from school tonight, he will say something about like 20 pages on his thread, and we are talking crap again. :blush:


----------



## felix93

ditta said:


> ok ok i know im easily distracted:gasp:



You must have missed helping me to pick up reptiles from all over the places. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I have a pile of clean clothes starring at me right now. Wait until Conn get back from school tonight, he will say something about like 20 pages on his thread, and we are talking crap again. :blush:


 
LOL i know we are like 90 pages of complete erm...........garbage but its great garbage that we all understand :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> ok ok i know im easily distracted:gasp:


 nothing wrong with that means more people to chat to :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## ditta

felix93 said:


> You must have missed helping me to pick up reptiles from all over the places. :mf_dribble:


 
i miss youre picnics thats for sure:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> i miss youre picnics thats for sure:flrt:


we all need to go on a day trip to felix's shell was saying and i agree lol will be like a petting farm :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Of course Im nice:lol2: Ive had 50 years practise at it:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Of course Im nice:lol2: Ive had 50 years practise at it:whistling2:


hee hee and im at the age now where i starting to learn to just ignore things :lol2:

my god that means im getting old :gasp::lol2:


----------



## felix93

ditta said:


> i miss youre picnics thats for sure:flrt:


It was quite funny that day with all the text chatting about what to make to eat. I had a great laugh even at the time I didn't know you both that well. (not I know you both well enough, but I know I can be cheeky to you both now.:2thumb


----------



## felix93

Shell195 said:


> Of course Im nice:lol2: Ive had 50 years practise at it:whistling2:


You could have practiced being a bitch in that 50 years you know.


----------



## Shell195

Do I look bad:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> It was quite funny that day with all the text chatting about what to make to eat. I had a great laugh even at the time I didn't know you both that well. (not I know you both well enough, but I know I can be cheeky to you both now.:2thumb


LOL its a wonderful feeling knowing that you know cat an ditta well enough to be cheeky to them :2thumb::lol2:

they are both great gals :flrt:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> hee hee and im at the age now where i starting to learn to just ignore things :lol2:
> 
> my god that means im getting old :gasp::lol2:


You are getting old? I thought you are old already. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Do I look bad:whistling2:
> 
> image


LOL shell thats ace:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> You are getting old? I thought you are old already. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL ta for that :gasp::Na_Na_Na_Na:

yesh i will be come march when i turn 32 :gasp::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Shell195 said:


> Do I look bad:whistling2:
> 
> image



umm, yes:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> LOL ta for that :gasp::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> yesh i will be come march when i turn 32 :gasp::lol2:


Don't start with the age thing again :whip:


----------



## Shell195

That was taken when I went out with Sophie and friends to the Stripper night:lol2:
I can be a bitch Felix but only when its deserved:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Don't start with the age thing again :whip:


lol okies i wont :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Shell195 said:


> That was taken when I went out with Sophie and friends to the Stripper night:lol2:
> I can be a bitch Felix but only when its deserved:whistling2:


LOL was that the i dont want to go really pic ?


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> lol okies i wont :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL was that the i dont want to go really pic ?


 
Something like that:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Something like that:Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL 

is you gonna be about laters on like after tea an me feeding skunks time ? so probs around 7ish lol cos if you are will give you a bell :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL
> 
> is you gonna be about laters on like after tea an me feeding skunks time ? so probs around 7ish lol cos if you are will give you a bell :2thumb:


 

Yeps I will be about then as Steves at work
My mobile still hasnt arrived, it had better come tomorrow or Play.com are in big trouble:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Yeps I will be about then as Steves at work
> My mobile still hasnt arrived, it had better come tomorrow or Play.com are in big trouble:bash:


wow i thought you was supposed to be getting it for the weekend tut @ them 

tis okies will call the landline hun try out my new phone :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Bloody hell and you still get time for your family and RFUK. I need to visit you as I love looking at other peoples pets.
> Maybe we should get a minibus and have an outing:whistling2: How much admittance fee do you charge:lol2:


i second that hmmmm i have a nice new car so we are very proud of our car  you can hide in the boot emma as your the smallest :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: 



felix93 said:


> I have a pile of clean clothes starring at me right now. Wait until Conn get back from school tonight, he will say something about like 20 pages on his thread, and we are talking crap again. :blush:


your talking cr*p again



Shell195 said:


> Do I look bad:whistling2:
> 
> image


yes !! *adds to the 'chav' list :whistling2:

it has taken me half an hour to catch up :O xx


----------



## Emmaj

you have over 90 pages on your thread now connor aint we been busy :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> you have over 90 pages on your thread now connor aint we been busy :2thumb::lol2:


 obviosly you havent because to creat that much shite it takes ages to do nothing but move your fingers..... xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> obviosly you havent because to creat that much shite it takes ages to do nothing but move your fingers..... xx


lol fine we can always make our own thread to talk shizer on if you are gonna be like that :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> lol fine we can always make our own thread to talk shizer on if you are gonna be like that :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2:


nono its lovely shite but c'mon 90 pages?! i thought this section was quiet hasnt it become more popular recently?? x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> nono its lovely shite but c'mon 90 pages?! i thought this section was quiet hasnt it become more popular recently?? x


i would definately say it has :lol2: and its all your fault :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> i would definately say it has :lol2: and its all your fault :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


HEHE its great huh?? xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> HEHE its great huh?? xx


eye its somewhere to sit and chat to nice people when the rain is pouring :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> eye its somewhere to sit and chat to nice people when the rain is pouring :lol2:


aye with a staffy squishing you :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> aye with a staffy squishing you :whistling2:


 
nopes i dont have one of them squishing me :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> nopes i dont have one of them squishing me :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 i do :*( xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i do :*( xx


LOL im sat quiet comfily on the floor with laptop on lap :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> LOL im sat quiet comfily on the floor with laptop on lap :lol2:


 are the dogs on the sofa by anychance ? xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> are the dogs on the sofa by anychance ? xx


 
yups lol the kittys are doing a grand prix round the house up to lews room back down to the room into the bathroom on their way round :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> yups lol the kittys are doing a grand prix round the house up to lews room back down to the room into the bathroom on their way round :lol2:


lmaoo missy likes to show me that she can go up the stairs faster than me :flrt: xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> lmaoo missy likes to show me that she can go up the stairs faster than me :flrt: xx


lol i need traffic lights puttin at my stairs i tell ya :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> lol i need traffic lights puttin at my stairs i tell ya :lol2:


me to.... least i only have one set  xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> me to.... least i only have one set  xx


 
yeh lol 

will have to go see what i can make for tea soon starting to get peckish now :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> yeh lol
> 
> will have to go see what i can make for tea soon starting to get peckish now :lol2:


 pekkish?! im starving!! xx


----------



## Emmaj

get some food then :lol2:

right im gonna go and see what im doing for tea so will be back laters on :2thumb:


----------



## callum gohrisch

my mum wants 1 lol


----------



## Shell195

callum gohrisch said:


> my mum wants 1 lol


 
Shhhhhhhhhhh dont set them all off again this is the first time this thread has been quiet all day:lol2:


----------



## felix93

Conn, don't blame me talking cr*p, it's all Emm's fault with all her coffee. She replied quicker than I typed I tell you. I only just went for a few hours and there she was still talking cr*p, 3 pages within such a short time. :gasp:

I need to go and food shopping in half an hour time, so I won't be back until at least I am celeb time. :2thumb: So don't blame me if the thread moves so fast.


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> get some food then :lol2:
> 
> right im gonna go and see what im doing for tea so will be back laters on :2thumb:



I thought my son is hyper, you are worse. :gasp: :whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

okiee i blame emm lool

i want a tattoo now of a pawprint on my shoulder... a massive one... cant have one until im fifteen :/ even then im under age but what can i say my mum has good friends?? xx


----------



## Emmaj

LOL i was on one a bit hee hee high as hell off coffee :gasp::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

i want crisp lol xx


----------



## Lucy_

LLOOOOOOOOONNNNNNIIIIIIEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!! THE LOT OF YA!! Lol, ive only read the last 3 pages and its a head fu*k!

ps Em, need to talk to you! Bam, Nala and Tille are going to be famous! (sorta)


----------



## Emmaj

Lucy_ said:


> LLOOOOOOOOONNNNNNIIIIIIEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!! THE LOT OF YA!! Lol, ive only read the last 3 pages and its a head fu*k!
> 
> ps Em, need to talk to you! Bam, Nala and Tille are going to be famous! (sorta)


 
tis a great tread aint it :lol2:

well call me woman oooooo im posh now too i have a landline hee hee :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

Lucy_ said:


> LLOOOOOOOOONNNNNNIIIIIIEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!! THE LOT OF YA!! Lol, ive only read the last 3 pages and its a head fu*k!
> 
> ps Em, need to talk to you! Bam, Nala and Tille are going to be famous! (sorta)



Please don't include me in this "lot of ya" term. I take no responsiblities with what Emm has done to me today. :whip: I feel sorry for her fingers and her computer 'cos they must be tired by the time everything's switched off tonight. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Please don't include me in this "lot of ya" term. I take no responsiblities with what Emm has done to me today. :whip: I feel sorry for her fingers and her computer 'cos they must be tired by the time everything's switched off tonight. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL i had smoke coming off my keyboard earlier :gasp::lol2:


----------



## felix93

I'd never know landline is posh. :gasp:

BTW, Chinese take away is yum yum. :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> LOL i had smoke coming off my keyboard earlier :gasp::lol2:


Where do you come from all for the sudden? I think others have given up posting soon. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Oh you so aint eating chinese and just told me have you woman grrrrrrrrr

i loveeeeeeeeeee chinese :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> Oh you so aint eating chinese and just told me have you woman grrrrrrrrr
> 
> i loveeeeeeeeeee chinese :2thumb::lol2:


Yup, we went food shopping and hubby said to save me cooking, we could have Chinese instead. Just finished. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Yup, we went food shopping and hubby said to save me cooking, we could have Chinese instead. Just finished. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


i shouldnt ask as it will make me jealous.........but i have to ask lol 

wat did you have then ???

come on woman tell :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Oh and just put my pizza brekki a shame because I did burn the pizza from talking to you. I was using the downstair computer, just in the sitting room by the kitchen and I still managed to burn the pizza. :blush:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

well there goes another layer of skin and lucy im not a looney i started it hoping to be ON topic - FAIL!!! XX


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> i shouldnt ask as it will make me jealous.........but i have to ask lol
> 
> wat did you have then ???
> 
> come on woman tell :lol2:


Curry and veg spring rolls. :2thumb: Hubby has the chow mein, son has some sort of duck thingy. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well there goes another layer of skin and lucy im not a looney i started it hoping to be ON topic - FAIL!!! XX


and it soooooooo hasnt :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:



felix93 said:


> Curry and veg spring rolls. :2thumb: Hubby has the chow mein, son has some sort of duck thingy. :2thumb:


Mmmmmmmmmmm that all sounds lush.............im nearly dribbling :mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## felix93

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well there goes another layer of skin and lucy im not a looney i started it hoping to be ON topic - FAIL!!! XX


Yes you really failed badly. First you need to be a skunky keeper too, not just picking skunk poo and pretend that's okay. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Shift around furniture in the bedroom also doesn't make you a skunky keeper too. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Oh and just put my pizza brekki a shame because I did burn the pizza from talking to you. I was using the downstair computer, just in the sitting room by the kitchen and I still managed to burn the pizza. :blush:


LOL it seems everything has been my fault today :gasp::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm that all sounds lush.............im nearly dribbling :mf_dribble::lol2:


It was nice and we went to the one nearer Tesco to get it, never been there before but the food taste even better. I am now so full, still have that pile of washing to fold. I aim just to finish that tonight. :whistling2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> LOL it seems everything has been my fault today :gasp::lol2:


Just don't have a lot of coffee tomorrow, I need to do some work here. I miss a day just because of talking cr*p, how sad is that? And if I carry on like that everyday, I def need to rehome more animals. :devil:


----------



## mandyslover70

hi all how are you got my skunk tonight a he is cute been up to mischeif all ready


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

felix93 said:


> Yes you really failed badly. First you need to be a skunky keeper too, not just picking skunk poo and pretend that's okay. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Shift around furniture in the bedroom also doesn't make you a skunky keeper too. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
LMAO- owned!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> Yes you really failed badly. First you need to be a skunky keeper too, not just picking skunk poo and pretend that's okay. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Shift around furniture in the bedroom also doesn't make you a skunky keeper too. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


does making a new RFUK account pretending to be older??  jokes 



mandyslover70 said:


> hi all how are you got my skunk tonight a he is cute been up to mischeif all ready


awww bless PICS!!!!


----------



## Emmaj

yeah mandyslover get pics up here :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

mandyslover70 said:


> hi all how are you got my skunk tonight a he is cute been up to mischeif all ready


yes we now need pictures when he digs up plant pots, turns your bin upside down etc etc.


----------



## mandyslover70




----------



## Emmaj

mandyslover70 said:


> image
> image
> image


 
he is one lil handsome man :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> yes we now need pictures when he digs up plant pots, turns your bin upside down etc etc.


LOLOLOL yeah now thats fun isnt it :gasp::2thumb:


----------



## mandyslover70

sorry about the date on pics forgot to update camera


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

aWWWWW hes adorable....

what is his pattern as he has the swirl next to his head.... :S xx


----------



## Emmaj

not a problem mandy its not the date we were cooing over hee hee 


so how is he settling then? has he got his feet under the table yet LOL


----------



## felix93

emm, mine hasn't done those yet but I think it might not be long. :whip:

He is a gorgerous boy whatever his pattern is. :flrt:


----------



## mandyslover70

we he has eaten and peed over j and in and out of his top pmsl very tame and loving


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> emm, mine hasn't done those yet but I think it might not be long. :whip:
> 
> He is a gorgerous boy whatever his pattern is. :flrt:


I dont have plants and bins aint left on the floor :lol2:



mandyslover70 said:


> we he has eaten and peed over j and in and out of his top pmsl very tame and loving


yups lol he is definately making himself at home then :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## felix93

mandyslover70 said:


> we he has eaten and peed over j and in and out of his top pmsl very tame and loving


Haha, I love that. He really makes himself home. Good boy. :no1:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Haha, I love that. He really makes himself home. Good boy. :no1:


yups they dont make them self truely at home until they have poo an pee'd on you :2thumb::no1::lol2:


----------



## felix93

I like them when they give you golden shower. :2thumb: Skunky perfume is the best. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I like them when they give you golden shower. :2thumb: Skunky perfume is the best. :lol2:


lol yeah and the shooting poo :gasp::lol2:


----------



## felix93

oh yeah that shooting poo. :gasp: I almost died of shock. :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> oh yeah that shooting poo. :gasp: I almost died of shock. :bash:


LOL they are as good a aim with their poo as they are with the spray :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Mc Spikes mum has just gone out saying "if your hungry you know where the freezer is BYE!" and has gone out!! x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> Mc Spikes mum has just gone out saying "if your hungry you know where the freezer is BYE!" and has gone out!! x


well go in that freezer and gets you some food then :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

quilson_mc_spike said:


> Mc Spikes mum has just gone out saying "if your hungry you know where the freezer is BYE!" and has gone out!! x



haha. I love that. :lol2: I should remember that and do it to my family one day. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> haha. I love that. :lol2: I should remember that and do it to my family one day. :2thumb:


LOL mines not quiet ols enough to use it on yet darn i will have to wait a few years :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> LOL mines not quiet ols enough to use it on yet darn i will have to wait a few years :lol2:


Mine has to grow up this past Summer, he has no choice. But at least he is 12, so it's not to bad.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Mine has to grow up this past Summer, he has no choice. But at least he is 12, so it's not to bad.


yeah mines only 9 so have a few more years yet :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> well go in that freezer and gets you some food then :2thumb:





felix93 said:


> haha. I love that. :lol2: I should remember that and do it to my family one day. :2thumb:


BABY Mc Spike has just made chips and thought he had tomato sauce on his finder when he infact had ripped 6 layers of skin previosly that day xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> BABY Mc Spike has just made chips and thought he had tomato sauce on his finder when he infact had ripped 6 layers of skin previosly that day xx


Oh dont get salt or vinegar in it may sting :gasp:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Oh dont get salt or vinegar in it may sting :gasp:


i have chips just as plain as me tbh  x


----------



## felix93

Baby Mc spike, baby felix has beans on toasts for almost a month in the summer because he was home alone. :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> Baby Mc spike, baby felix has beans on toasts for almost a month in the summer because he was home alone. :lol2:


awwwwww beans are great for me as they have iron and im veggie so i dont get much...

sorry but are you male or female?! if male sorry i have been putting kisses on quotes to your post's


----------



## felix93

He is still not sick of beans even now when I offered to cook for him. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

lewis loves beans too


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> awwwwww beans are great for me as they have iron and im veggie so i dont get much...
> 
> sorry but are you male or female?! if male sorry i have been putting kisses on quotes to your post's


me keep calling her woman would indicate...............female :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

wahooooooooo 100 pages :2thumb::no1::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

im stuffed ALREADDY theres loads left... as cat will tell you i get full of two peices of pizza... xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im stuffed ALREADDY theres loads left... as cat will tell you i get full of two peices of pizza... xx


in other words you eat like a flea :lol2:


----------



## felix93

quilson_mc_spike said:


> awwwwww beans are great for me as they have iron and im veggie so i dont get much...
> 
> sorry but are you male or female?! if male sorry i have been putting kisses on quotes to your post's


You still haven't worked that out? Shame on you. :Na_Na_Na_Na: If you really read YOUR THREAD, you should find that out anyway because Cat has posted my name on the board twice. :whistling2:

But I like people thinking I am a male (or a female) though. :lol2: I likje to confuse others. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

a 12" pizza just about fills me 

but i have done a 16" pizza on my own before :blush:

i dont usually get a maccy d's as it costs me too much i have to get 2 xl meals to fill me :blush::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> wahooooooooo 100 pages :2thumb::no1::lol2:



I thought of that too. :no1: Great minds think alike. :no1::2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I thought of that too. :no1: Great minds think alike. :no1::2thumb:


Oh yes my love and they dont get any greater than ours :no1:

(did you like my kim impression) :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> a 12" pizza just about fills me
> 
> but i have done a 16" pizza on my own before :blush:
> 
> i dont usually get a maccy d's as it costs me too much i have to get 2 xl meals to fill me :blush::lol2:


Is it tiny people usually eats more. :lol2:

Maccy d meals just make you drink lots afterwards. I think I can't eat a 12" pizza. It's too big.


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> Oh yes my love and they dont get any greater than ours :no1:
> 
> (did you like my kim impression) :lol2:


You are just mad. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Is it tiny people usually eats more. :lol2:
> 
> Maccy d meals just make you drink lots afterwards. I think I can't eat a 12" pizza. It's too big.


 
people do ask me where the hell i put all the food i eat :gasp::blush::lol2:


----------



## felix93

I wasn't really just aim at you, it's just I have a few small friends and they can be like a dustbin, eat a lot more and I don't know where they put all the food. :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I wasn't really just aim at you, it's just I have a few small friends and they can be like a dustbin, eat a lot more and I don't know where they put all the food. :gasp:


hee hee it must be us lil people then that can do justice at an all you can eat buffet and definately get their monies worth of food :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> I thought of that too. :no1: Great minds think alike. :no1::2thumb:


PFFT like i didnt on my own thread i was testing you hun 

ii was gunna do the same before i lost connection :/ 

BTW im stick thin also but i cant eat a quarter of a plate of chips i usually have a small plate or the size of portion of chips you get from MD's in kiddy meals.... im too scared of getting fat...


----------



## Emmaj

think its so unfair that katie is getting all the trials bless her


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> PFFT like i didnt on my own thread i was testing you hun
> 
> ii was gunna do the same before i lost connection :/ xx


lol con we are nearly at 102 pages now :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> think its so unfair that katie is getting all the trials bless her


It's not fair but I like to see her doing it too. I quite like her as I think she has a sweet size of her, not just a bimbo if you know what I mean. At least she is way way way better than Janet that American.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> It's not fair but I like to see her doing it too. I quite like her as I think she has a sweet size of her, not just a bimbo if you know what I mean. At least she is way way way better than Janet that American.


yeah i know what you mean 

i like katie always have done have read most of her books so it changes your mind about her and you know what she has been through reading them too


----------



## felix93

I watch that ITV2 programme about Katie after she seperated with Pete. She is really a tough person, but I think public just wanted to watch her suffer right now. The way she takes care of Harvey really touch me deeply.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Im sorry but i wouldnt have done that task!! Xx


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I watch that ITV2 programme about Katie after she seperated with Pete. She is really a tough person, but I think public just wanted to watch her suffer right now. The way she takes care of Harvey really touch me deeply.


yeah i think thats what they are doing to her too 

she is amazing with harvey and the other children too 



quilson_mc_spike said:


> Im sorry but i wouldnt have done that task!! Xx


she is a tough cookie is katie con :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

I think Katie is tough and a very strong minded woman. After this trial, I think the paper will praise her more.


----------



## felix93

You know I want to throw up just watching her. *puke*


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> You know I want to throw up just watching her. *puke*


i dont think anyone can blame her for passin on that one :gasp:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Seconded hun xx

loving Newton faulkner dream catch me xx


----------



## Emmaj

gawd i wonder what the poor lass has yet to come :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL at joe giving it the old i will help ya brush them off katie ha ha 

The ladies are gonna have to watch him :gasp::lol2:


----------



## felix93

lol, she is just so good. Bet the poor girl have more to come though. And you'd never know, she might even win the show.


----------



## felix93

Oh and I only half way done the folding washing if you want to know. I'd never seen so many clothes in my life. :gasp:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

im sorry but i have seen such a differant side to katy dont you think??

on pete's show its going on about the female attention increase but thats because before that they knew katy would knock their lights out


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> lol, she is just so good. Bet the poor girl have more to come though. And you'd never know, she might even win the show.


Oooo yeah that would be fab if she won 



felix93 said:


> Oh and I only half way done the folding washing if you want to know. I'd never seen so many clothes in my life. :gasp:


 
lol thats not my fault this time hee hee


----------



## felix93

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im sorry but i have seen such a differant side to katy dont you think??
> 
> on pete's show its going on about the female attention increase but thats because before that they knew katy would knock their lights out



There is no comparison. Pete might be good, but nope I have to give the credits to Katie 'cos she went through a lot, a lot of people just keep on giving her lots of sh*t and she still sails through.


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im sorry but i have seen such a differant side to katy dont you think??
> 
> on pete's show its going on about the female attention increase but thats because before that they knew katy would knock their lights out


yeah but con thats not katie its jordan her alta ego 

katie price is the mother of 3 jordan is a sexy rebel 

you need to read her books that would totally change your mind about the biatch she is made out to be


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> There is no comparison. Pete might be good, but nope I have to give the credits to Katie 'cos she went through a lot, a lot of people just keep on giving her lots of sh*t and she still sails through.


 
100% agree and if people read her books they would see exactly what she has been through and come out of at the other side :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

I have read her book, I admire her. Jordan is out of her ages ago anyway, but when she is in that business, she just can't brush the past under the carpet.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I have read her book, I admire her. Jordan is out of her ages ago anyway, but when she is in that business, she just can't brush the past under the carpet.


it will shadow her for the rest of her life 

but jordan did make her in a sense


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> it will shadow her for the rest of her life
> 
> but jordan did make her in a sense



I think with all the interview and her programmes, people can really see her other side anyway. She is a pride woman too, and even if she is hurt, she won't show. She just hides and pretends everything is okay. After all, the main thing are her children now I think


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I think with all the interview and her programmes, people can really see her other side anyway. She is a pride woman too, and even if she is hurt, she won't show. She just hides and pretends everything is okay. After all, the main thing are her children now I think


yups i agree she is very much all for her children which 

yups she does brush things off as if they really dont bother her but i suppose thats the attitude you have to adopt when living in the lime light


----------



## felix93

True, it's either you get all the money and be famous and put up with all the sh*t or have nothing like us. :whistling2:

I want to kill Mack, the little s*d just dragged and stole my clean washing from the sofa which I am still folding them up. :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> True, it's either you get all the money and be famous and put up with all the sh*t or have nothing like us. :whistling2:
> 
> I want to kill Mack, the little s*d just dragged and stole my clean washing from the sofa which I am still folding them up. :devil:


 

LOL he wants to make a nice comfy nest with the nice clean washing that mummy left on the sofa just for him to pinch :lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> LOL he wants to make a nice comfy nest with the nice clean washing that mummy left on the sofa just for him to pinch :lol2::lol2:


It's your fault because I kept on refreshing the page, so I have my eyes off him for a sec. I didn't leave them on the sofa, I am still doing the folding FGS. :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> It's your fault because I kept on refreshing the page, so I have my eyes off him for a sec. I didn't leave them on the sofa, I am still doing the folding FGS. :bash:


 
lol he was trying to help you mummy :flrt::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Yes you can laugh. :devil: I have to go in a mo because I need to get George to bed, and then wash and PUT AWAY those clean washing that Mack hasn't stolen before I have to put everything back into the washing machine again (it's 3 weeks washing)


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Yes you can laugh. :devil: I have to go in a mo because I need to get George to bed, and then wash and PUT AWAY those clean washing that Mack hasn't stolen before I have to put everything back into the washing machine again (it's 3 weeks washing)


yeah im off too gonna get my lot sorted an go to bed me thinks 

chat to ya tomorrow hun good luck with the rest of the washing lol

nighty x x x


----------



## mandyslover70

good job you don't live in my house then as it would take me a week to wash 3 weeks worth of washing as we have 5 kids at home lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

mandyslover70 said:


> good job you don't live in my house then as it would take me a week to wash 3 weeks worth of washing as we have 5 kids at home lol


theres five of us living here and we have to do two washing lots a day i think... xx


----------



## mandyslover70

well there is 7 of use and weekend there 9 lol


----------



## Emmaj

Morning all :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> Seconded hun xx
> 
> loving Newton faulkner dream catch me xx


:gasp: That song is so old, he's bought out two new albums since he recorded he that. Good song never the less though. :whistling2:



Emmaj said:


> Morning all :2thumb:


Morning Emma :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> :gasp: That song is so old, he's bought out two new albums since he recorded he that. Good song never the less though. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Morning Emma :2thumb:


Its bloomin as windy as hell here


----------



## LoveForLizards

:lol2: I got woke up at about 4am by Joey Nutkins chewing the bars of her cage :whip: and got up for a drink and to check the birds on the back and there was a wee fox in the garden struggling to run along the fence in the wind and rain, nearly fell off many times. :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> :lol2: I got woke up at about 4am by Joey Nutkins chewing the bars of her cage :whip: and got up for a drink and to check the birds on the back and there was a wee fox in the garden struggling to run along the fence in the wind and rain, nearly fell off many times. :flrt::lol2:


lol bless it 

like me this morn trying not to get blown away taking lewis up to school :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Who is Joey Nutkins?? Cant you tell im soooooo nosey:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Shell195 said:


> Who is Joey Nutkins?? Cant you tell im soooooo nosey:lol2:


The orange rex doe I got from Cat and Ditta, when they dropped her off my auntie said she looked like a baby kangaroo and that I had to name her Joey, but then later she said she also looked like a squirrel and I said that on the pic thread and Ditta said something like "Joey Nutkins it is then" and it's stuck ever since. :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

LoveForLizards said:


> The orange rex doe I got from Cat and Ditta, when they dropped her off my auntie said she looked like a baby kangaroo and that I had to name her Joey, but then later she said she also looked like a squirrel and I said that on the pic thread and Ditta said something like "Joey Nutkins it is then" and it's stuck ever since. :2thumb::lol2:


 
Awww bless her, I love the orange rex buns they are so pretty:flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Shell195 said:


> Awww bless her, I love the orange rex buns they are so pretty:flrt:


Have to agree, they are gorgeous :flrt: (not that I'm biased or anything!). I'm currently trying to source some Vienna marked or het Vienna Rex' to try breed BEW into some show lines but so far have failed.  lol.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

id love some bew rex!!!!!!


----------



## LoveForLizards

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> id love some bew rex!!!!!!


You know what, you might have mentioned that once or twice before......:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

LoveForLizards said:


> You know what, you might have mentioned that once or twice before......:lol2:


have i? have i really? :lol2: 

im not gettin any more rabbits though. This is the lot for me, and if i lose any i wont be replacing them. already got two empty hutches that i havent filled so im doin well!


----------



## LoveForLizards

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> have i? have i really? :lol2:
> 
> im not gettin any more rabbits though. This is the lot for me, and if i lose any i wont be replacing them. already got two empty hutches that i havent filled so im doin well!


You not breeding any more then hun?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

LoveForLizards said:


> You not breeding any more then hun?


 
yeah ill breed them but i wont be getting anymore to breed. I may keep one back from Winter if i breed her but thats probably about it. if i am goin to though i need to do it soon as she needs mating very soon


----------



## Shell195

very pretty:flrt:http://www.missysmysticalbunnys.com/Blueberrys Eye May19 2008 018.jpg


----------



## LoveForLizards

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yeah ill breed them but i wont be getting anymore to breed. I may keep one back from Winter if i breed her but thats probably about it. if i am goin to though i need to do it soon as she needs mating very soon


Winter's a s.rex isn't she? You going to be breeding her to a standard or mini rex? I can't wait to see what color her kits turn out to be :flrt: 


Shell195 said:


> very pretty:flrt:http://www.missysmysticalbunnys.com/Blueberrys%20Eye%20May19%202008%20018.jpg


:flrt: I so love BEWs, really miss my little BEW lionhead boy
















:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Winter's a s.rex isn't she? You going to be breeding her to a standard or mini rex? I can't wait to see what color her kits turn out to be :flrt:
> 
> 
> :flrt: I so love BEWs, really miss my little BEW lionhead boy
> image
> image
> :flrt:


awwwwwww how sweet is that bunny :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## felix93

Afternoon all,

:devil::devil::devil:Mack didn't want to come out from the under bed last night, I tried to use a long meter ruler to get him out, little s*d :bash::bash::bash: did a little spray, that stint the whole room. Good job he didn't spray me. I know it was my fault because I kept on pushing him to come out, I know he didn't want to go back to his crate anymore, but nope, he has to because there is no room for a skunk on the bed. :whistling2:

When I went to bed, I kept on thinking I could smell the skunky spray. Hubby said I was imagining it, but hey ho, I drown myself with Chanel perfume (not the fake one : victory and at least I could smell "me" again. Poor hubby probably thought what's the hell going on. But it was NOT my fault. It's Emma's. :whip::whip:

Pee Ess, I think the smell is the skunky spray smell, still not too sure. :blush: If so, I have experienced that now. :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

Am I in the right thread? I haven't read the last few post, but I could see some rabbits pics. :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL yes you are 

and wahoooooooooooo you have been christened by lil mack hee hee 

yes because your head was under the bed when he woofted/sprayed the smell sticks to the hairs inside your nose so you will probs still get a wiff of it for a few days longest its lasted with me was a week :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Awww Megan he was a stunner:flrt:

:lol2: Felix thats why its called Random:whistling2:


----------



## felix93

No I smell okay this morning, no more skunky smell in the room too, I think I must have used up the whole bottle of perfume last night though. 

Saying that, I don't know if my hair smell or not. I only just washed it last night, I ain't going to do it again, takes way too long to dry. 

edit: re read emm's post again, you said the hair inside my nose. DUH!!


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> No I smell okay this morning, no more skunky smell in the room too, I think I must have used up the whole bottle of perfume last night though.
> 
> Saying that, I don't know if my hair smell or not. I only just washed it last night, I ain't going to do it again, takes way too long to dry.
> 
> edit: re read emm's post again, you said the hair inside my nose. DUH!!


 
Yeah lol hee hee 

it dosnt smell as bad as your expecting it to does it ?


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwww how sweet is that bunny :flrt::flrt::flrt:


He was very sweet :flrt: Definitely a heart bunny. 



Shell195 said:


> Awww Megan he was a stunner:flrt:
> 
> :lol2: Felix thats why its called Random:whistling2:


Thank you :flrt:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> Yeah lol hee hee
> 
> it dosnt smell as bad as your expecting it to does it ?


 
No, just like bittery smell I think. Some people fart in the public smell worse I think. :lol2:He only did a little bit, not a full spray thank gawd. He wasn't happy because he was fast asleep at the time when I tried to drag him out. So it's not really his fault. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> No, just like bittery smell I think. Some people fart in the public smell worse I think. :lol2:He only did a little bit, not a full spray thank gawd. He wasn't happy because he was fast asleep at the time when I tried to drag him out. So it's not really his fault. :whistling2:


hee hee yeah i agree i have smelt farts that were worse than skunk spray :lol2:

well at least you know he works and isnt faulty :lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> well at least you know he works and isnt faulty :lol2::lol2:


ROFLMAO :lol2::lol2: Yup, he is a real skunk, not a copy for sure. :2thumb:

Right doctor time, talk later.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> ROFLMAO :lol2::lol2: Yup, he is a real skunk, not a copy for sure. :2thumb:
> 
> Right doctor time, talk later.


okies hun speak to you later :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

GRR iv rang three catteries to see if i can help at the weekends and they have all said no :/ whats wrong with these people im willing to shovel shit for free and they decline!! xx


----------



## Shell195

quilson_mc_spike said:


> GRR iv rang three catteries to see if i can help at the weekends and they have all said no :/ whats wrong with these people im willing to shovel shit for free and they decline!! xx


 

Some places have insurance that doesnt cover under 16`s that is why. Our insurance does as we take work experiance placements. Even the onsite boarding cattery covers under 16`s


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Some places have insurance that doesnt cover under 16`s that is why. Our insurance does as we take work experiance placements. Even the onsite boarding cattery covers under 16`s


  i know just where to ring.... xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

LoveForLizards said:


> Winter's a s.rex isn't she? You going to be breeding her to a standard or mini rex? I can't wait to see what color her kits turn out to be :flrt:
> 
> 
> http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t173/sprokett91/Casper-009.jpg


im going to mate her with a mini cos she is a mini. Thinking of mating her up with Lemmy, the lilac, what you think?


----------



## LoveForLizards

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im going to mate her with a mini cos she is a mini. Thinking of mating her up with Lemmy, the lilac, what you think?


I'm getting so confused, I thought she was a standard. :lol2:

Lilac should be good, are you hoping to get some more of her colors in the litter though?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

LoveForLizards said:


> I'm getting so confused, I thought she was a standard. :lol2:
> 
> Lilac should be good, are you hoping to get some more of her colors in the litter though?


i dont know what im hopin for :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i dont know what im hopin for :lol2:


:lol2: Well, don't hope, don't get disappointed I suppose! lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

LoveForLizards said:


> :lol2: Well, don't hope, don't get disappointed I suppose! lol


 
you think ill get some of her colour if i mate her with a lilac?


----------



## LoveForLizards

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you think ill get some of her colour if i mate her with a lilac?


It's a bit of a catch 22 because if you mate her with something darker you are likely just to get darker colored (Lilac) rabbits, but if you mate her with something lighter then you could end up with all white rabbits, rabbits with ticking or dilutes of what color she is. You'd probably be most likely to get rabbits of her color (or similar....maybe a bit darker) if you were to breed her to a Lilac, but as she isn't standardised it's difficult to say. She just looks like a dilute to me, so breeding her to a lighter color could obviously bleach her color out even more. 

Hope that made sense :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

evening all


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

evening emma how are you all?? xx


----------



## Animal-Encounters

evening all....hope all well...

hope someone can refresh my memory...or maybe i might have made it up but does someone off this forum have a skunk and a reccoon that live together like best mates? i really want one! so starting slowly doing some research now. Figure i will get on a waiting list somewhere which will give me till next summer to prepare. if they are suitable to live with a skunk free then my next task is to convince someone to let me buy it. had contatc off one breeder who wont sell to anyone with young kids...funny thing is my kids are 2 and 3 and never bother even looking at the animals now. sometimes the skunk will curl up with my girls watching tv but they ignore her! (too used and bored of animals!).

oh and how many of you have young kids?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Animal-Encounters said:


> evening all....hope all well...
> 
> hope someone can refresh my memory...or maybe i might have made it up but does someone off this forum have a skunk and a reccoon that live together like best mates? i really want one! so starting slowly doing some research now. Figure i will get on a waiting list somewhere which will give me till next summer to prepare. if they are suitable to live with a skunk free then my next task is to convince someone to let me buy it. had contatc off one breeder who wont sell to anyone with young kids...funny thing is my kids are 2 and 3 and never bother even looking at the animals now. sometimes the skunk will curl up with my girls watching tv but they ignore her! (too used and bored of animals!).
> 
> oh and how many of you have young kids?


raccoons and skunks dont bother each other as far as i know... i have a breeder of '***** on facebook that may sell you young as she handrears them,... but they are very big commitments and are sorse than skunks and like shiny things

if you like add me on facebook my e-mail on there is [email protected] so search that and ill chat on there 

im a child... and emma has a child at 9 i think its nine or ten x


----------



## Emmaj

Animal-Encounters said:


> evening all....hope all well...
> 
> hope someone can refresh my memory...or maybe i might have made it up but does someone off this forum have a skunk and a reccoon that live together like best mates? i really want one! so starting slowly doing some research now. Figure i will get on a waiting list somewhere which will give me till next summer to prepare. if they are suitable to live with a skunk free then my next task is to convince someone to let me buy it. had contatc off one breeder who wont sell to anyone with young kids...funny thing is my kids are 2 and 3 and never bother even looking at the animals now. sometimes the skunk will curl up with my girls watching tv but they ignore her! (too used and bored of animals!).
> 
> oh and how many of you have young kids?


 
joe -farmercoope has a skunk and raccoon living together and they get on well 

i have a 9 yr old boy he is the same that used to the animals he dosnt think anything of a skunk climbing on his knee or husky laying across his lap :lol2:


----------



## felix93

My little boy is older than Emm's son, he is 12. He is borderline auctistic, which sometimes he just locks himself into his own shelf and won't come out. He doesn't communicate using speech but just pen and paper (or computer) except with me and my Dad, sometimes with hubby. 

He is okay with my skunk and he helps out to clean and feed whenever he wants to. And my house is a zoo, he is surrounding with animals all his life. : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> My little boy is older than Emm's son, he is 12. He is borderline auctistic, which sometimes he just locks himself into his own shelf and won't come out. He doesn't communicate using speech but just pen and paper (or computer) except with me and my Dad, sometimes with hubby.
> 
> He is okay with my skunk and he helps out to clean and feed whenever he wants to. And my house is a zoo, he is surrounding with animals all his life. : victory:


hey lady is ya okies hun :flrt:


----------



## felix93

Yeah, okayish.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Yeah, okayish.


great big ((((((((((((((hug)))))))))))))) for you :flrt::flrt:

i have been off the coffee today hee hee i think thats why i have been quiet :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just done the rounds and am now sat here drinking diet Pepsi and ice as I forgot to buy Rum :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Just imagine me chasing 2 GPRs at 4am this morning because my son has left the door cage unlocked. :gasp: But then my problems play up today, so I am even more tired than usual. I more likely just sit around on the settee except went to the doc. :blush:


----------



## felix93

Shell195 said:


> Ive just done the rounds and am now sat here drinking diet Pepsi and ice as I forgot to buy Rum :lol2:


:flrt: ice, I love them. :blush:


----------



## Shell195

felix93 said:


> :flrt: ice, I love them. :blush:


 
I get a full glass and sit and crunch my way through it Mmmmmmm


Im glad it wasnt me chasing your huge rats round I would have been very cross:lol2: I do like your GPR though, they are beautiful:flrt:


----------



## felix93

Shell195 said:


> I get a full glass and sit and crunch my way through it Mmmmmmm
> 
> 
> Im glad it wasnt me chasing your huge rats round I would have been very cross:lol2: I do like your GPR though, they are beautiful:flrt:


Oh I found a mate :2thumb: My friends and my family complain me munching the ice all the time. My Dad lectured me the other day again. I have to buy a fridge that does the ice automatically, so I could just go in the kitchen and get one without filling up the ice tray wand wait job. I have a full glass fill with ice too. : victory:

My 2 big rats are tame, but still they think it's paradise when out. No one in the house even bothered about helping. The stupid cats just sat there watching me chasing the rats. :whip:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> My little boy is older than Emm's son, he is 12. He is borderline auctistic, which sometimes he just locks himself into his own shelf and won't come out. He doesn't communicate using speech but just pen and paper (or computer) except with me and my Dad, sometimes with hubby.
> 
> He is okay with my skunk and he helps out to clean and feed whenever he wants to. And my house is a zoo, he is surrounding with animals all his life. : victory:


i would love a son like yours.... VERY much.... it would be GREAT can i buy him?? xx


----------



## Shell195

felix93 said:


> Oh I found a mate :2thumb: My friends and my family complain me munching the ice all the time. My Dad lectured me the other day again. I have to buy a fridge that does the ice automatically, so I could just go in the kitchen and get one without filling up the ice tray wand wait job. I have a full glass fill with ice too. : victory:
> 
> My 2 big rats are tame, but still they think it's paradise when out. No one in the house even bothered about helping. The stupid cats just sat there watching me chasing the rats. :whip:


 

I buy ice from Asda and it lasts me a week:lol2: Maybe we should start an ice lovers fan club:flrt:


----------



## felix93

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i would love a son like yours.... VERY much.... it would be GREAT can i buy him?? xx



Why? 

It's very hard work but well worth it at the end. He has his moment, but I think I am used to it now, so you gues that doesn't bother me and I see him just like all Mothers out there seeing theirs. 

Shell, yes, an ice fan club. But you know may be there are only 2 of us. lol:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

felix93 said:


> Why?
> 
> It's very hard work but well worth it at the end. He has his moment, but I think I am used to it now, so you gues that doesn't bother me and I see him just like all Mothers out there seeing theirs.
> 
> *Shell, yes, an ice fan club. But you know may be there are only 2 of us. lol*:gasp:


 

I think you are right:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> Why?
> 
> It's very hard work but well worth it at the end. He has his moment, but I think I am used to it now, so you gues that doesn't bother me and I see him just like all Mothers out there seeing theirs.
> 
> Shell, yes, an ice fan club. But you know may be there are only 2 of us. lol:gasp:


I just love autistic people...im doing childcare for schoool GCSE and collage so im hoping to start working with autistic childeren when im older i dont know why i just always wanted an autistic child and seeing as im not having any of my own i will be working with them to make money not spend it hehe 

im really excited to grow up but then i will be really sad to grow up also  


ETA time to hit the hay... gotta get up ontime *doubt it but im gunna try* ttyt xxxx


----------



## Tao

why would you deliberately want akid with learning difficulties.?


----------



## Shell195

Because he is a child himself and doesnt understand the true concept of what he has said. Nobody chooses to have a child with any problems but if it happens then the parents just learn to cope


----------



## Emmaj

Tao said:


> why would you deliberately want akid with learning difficulties.?


This is a nice thread please dont come on here starting your silly arguments please !!!!!



Shell195 said:


> Because he is a child himself and doesnt understand the true concept of what he has said. Nobody chooses to have a child with any problems but if it happens then the parents just learn to cope


 
Totally agree shell 

con has alot to yet learn about life being he is only a child himself


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> This is a nice thread please dont come on here starting your silly arguments please !!!!!


Totally agreed. I did find that question a little bit offensive to me though, even if it's not asking me. May be i read it wrong. Hence I just walked away




> Totally agree shell
> 
> con has alot to yet learn about life being he is only a child himself


I only thought Conn meant he wanted to work with children with disablilities, not he wishes he would have a child with disablities?

Anyway, drop the topic, the thread is mainly about skunks / animals, not about children with disbalities. :whistling2:

Oh and morning all.


----------



## LoveForLizards

felix93 said:


> Why?
> 
> It's very hard work but well worth it at the end. He has his moment, but I think I am used to it now, so you gues that doesn't bother me and I see him just like all Mothers out there seeing theirs.
> 
> Shell, yes, an ice fan club. But you know may be there are only 2 of us. lol:gasp:



I joined a group on facebook ages ago with 1000+ fans for people who like to chew ice though Login | Facebook :lol2:


----------



## felix93

LoveForLizards said:


> I joined a group on facebook ages ago with 1000+ fans for people who like to chew ice though Login | Facebook :lol2:


:2thumb: just joined :blush:

Shell, there are at least 3 of us here now. : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Totally agreed. I did find that question a little bit offensive to me though, even if it's not asking me. May be i read it wrong. Hence I just walked away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only thought Conn meant he wanted to work with children with disablilities, not he wishes he would have a child with disablities?
> 
> Anyway, drop the topic, the thread is mainly about skunks / animals, not about children with disbalities. :whistling2:
> 
> Oh and morning all.


Morning hunni  hope your feeling better today :flrt:



LoveForLizards said:


> I joined a group on facebook ages ago with 1000+ fans for people who like to chew ice though Login | Facebook :lol2:


 
LOL what a bizzarre group 


Oooo felix sorry i didnt text back last night my phone was like hotline lol

lucy called me then my mum, then i called shell and then nerys called me :gasp::lol2:

i felt soooooo popular and loved lol


----------



## felix93

Don't worry, I didn't expect you to. Can't even remember what I last text you now!:blush: I was sorting out some of the animals when you first text anyway. You're lucky in a way although I said I usually leave the phone on 24 / 7, I have switched off the newtwork lately because I needed some peace. And only emails MIGHT get to mme (well email can but whether I read them, it's another thing. :Na_Na_Na_Na

Yes better this morning at least got some sleep last night and Mack didn't spray me. :whistling2: I decided to cook him a corn on the cob everyday, so I could tempt him to come out from these hiding holes when it's bed time. It worked last night. : victory: So I will try again tonight. Isn't that great when they just love food sooooooooooooooo much. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Don't worry, I didn't expect you to. Can't even remember what I last text you now!:blush: I was sorting out some of the animals when you first text anyway. You are lucky in a way although I said I usually leave the phone on 24 / 7, I have switched off the newtwork lately because I needed some peace. And only emails MIGHT get to mme (well email can but whether I read them, it's another thing. :Na_Na_Na_Na
> 
> Yes better this morningm at least got some sleep last night and Mack didn't spray me. :whistling2: I decided to cook him a corn on the cob everyday, so I could tempt him to come out from these hiding holes when it's bed time. It worked last night. : victory: So I will try again tonight. Isn't that great when they just love food sooooooooooooooo much. :2thumb:


 
lol i dont either i didnt get much kip was on phone till about 1.30am with nerys :gasp: will definately be having a lay in tomorrow me thinks :lol2:

Ooo you cook the corn mine demolish them raw lol they wont wait for me to cook them :lol2:


----------



## felix93

He doesn't know. lol. I bought a new bag of frozen one yesterday and they are huge. So I could chop one in half and he could think he has 2 corn on the cobs. :lol2:

Lie in? Haha, sometimes I don't even get up until 9 or 10am these few months. Or I am awake but just can't be bother to get out of the bed, it's just too nice lie in there.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> He doesn't know. lol. I bought a new bag of frozen one yesterday and they are huge. So I could chop one in half and he could think he has 2 corn on the cobs. :lol2:
> 
> Lie in? Haha, sometimes I don't even get up until 9 or 10am these few months. Or I am awake but just can't be bother to get out of the bed, it's just too nice lie in there.


oh i know tell me about all snuggled and warm in ya nice cosey bed :2thumb:

you cant beat it :lol2:


----------



## felix93

I am an oldie, so I have my side of electric blanket on all night while hubby side is stone cold. He said he would be roasted if his side is turned on too. :lol2:

It would be nice if we need to hibernate too, stay in bed for like 4 to 6 months :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I am an oldie, so I have my side of electric blanket on all night while hubby side is stone cold. He said he would be roasted if his side is turned on too. :lol2:
> 
> It would be nice if we need to hibernate too, stay in bed for like 4 to 6 months :flrt:


OMG yeah that would be amazing :lol2:

i think i have to honestly admit other than my son and animals my bed is one of my favourit places :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Oh i thought i had better warn you:whistling2:

im on the coffee again trying to keep myself awake :gasp::2thumb:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> Oh i thought i had better warn you:whistling2:
> 
> im on the coffee again trying to keep myself awake :gasp::2thumb:


:gasp: Oh no. :bash: You can't do this to me again. My house will be like a tip. :censor: But looks like you will be on your own today. :whistling2:

I have to go to the hossi today, got to leave at around 12. :Na_Na_Na_Na: I think you should just go back to bed for a nap while Lew is in school. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> :gasp: Oh no. :bash: You can't do this to me again. My house will be like a tip. :censor: But looks like you will be on your own today. :whistling2:
> 
> I have to go to the hossi today, got to leave at around 12. :Na_Na_Na_Na: I think you should just go back to bed for a nap while Lew is in school. :lol2:


dont tempt me ha ha i could just do that :lol2:

he wont be home till around 7.30 8pm he is going to his friends for tea after school 

we alternate its my turn next week to have lews friend here for tea 

LOL i have to play the normal mum game not the crazy mum with wierd animals :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

You can text me. lol.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> You can text me. lol.


of course i will hun 

well i have a pile of dogs and a skunk behind me on the couch and 2 kittys between my legs stealing the heat from the lap top :lol2:


----------



## felix93

FGS, turn the heating on for them. :whip:

I only have my little bantam sitting on my lap. :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> FGS, turn the heating on for them. :whip:
> 
> I only have my little bantam sitting on my lap. :flrt:


awwwwww bless your ickle house chucky 

its actually not that cold today well i dont think it is anyways :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Just looked at my post count. :devil::devil::devil: I bet by next week, mine will creep up to 1000. I insist this is not going to happen. :whip:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Just looked at my post count. :devil::devil::devil: I bet by next week, mine will creep up to 1000. I insist this is not going to happen. :whip:


lol of course it is you so know its gonna happen lol 

im such a bad influence :lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

But please don't let it happen soooooooooooooooooooo soon. :devil:

Right I have to get ready, get my hair wash and so on. Will chat later. Don't drink my coffee, because you might be just talking to yourself for the rest of the day.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> But please don't let it happen soooooooooooooooooooo soon. :devil:
> 
> Right I have to get ready, get my hair wash and so on. Will chat later. Don't drink my coffee, because you might be just talking to yourself for the rest of the day.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
LOL i will try not to :Na_Na_Na_Na:

okies hun well chat in a bit an i will text ya too :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

garliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiic bread i said garliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiic bread?!! LOL xx


----------



## farmercoope

Ahhhh, theres a bantam in my house!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

farmercoope said:


> Ahhhh, theres a bantam in my house!


 
which one?!?


----------



## Emmaj

OOOooohhhhhhhhhhh Felix where are you :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## felix93

I was over there. -> yes, there!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

You really want to get my post count up to 1000 by next week, don't you? :devil: And make me look very talkative.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

i like you felix.... who rated my thread?? :flrt:


----------



## felix93

Oi, you should like me whether I rated your thread or not. :lol2: Until my bitchy side comes out, you just wait. :whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> Oi, you should like me whether I rated your thread or not. :lol2: Until my bitchy side comes out, you just wait. :whistling2:


i didnt know you did it i thought it was meg.... thanks....

i love you all!! xx


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I was over there. -> yes, there!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> You really want to get my post count up to 1000 by next week, don't you? :devil: And make me look very talkative.


yups thats what i plan to do:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Twas me that rated the thread :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Tao

Emmaj said:


> This is a nice thread please dont come on here starting your silly arguments please !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree shell
> 
> con has alot to yet learn about life being he is only a child himself


yes i agree thats true. I only asked a simple question mrs over dramatic. chill out :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Tao said:


> yes i agree thats true. I only asked a simple question mrs over dramatic. chill out :lol2:


Not at all just im sick to death of threads turning into slagging off matches and bitch fests 

thats why i dont want this one to go that way:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Tao said:


> yes i agree thats true. I only asked a simple question mrs over dramatic. chill out :lol2:


Oh and is Miss thankies very muchly tar :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i like you felix.... who rated my thread?? :flrt:



I rated the thread a 5 'cause nobody had rated it before, and that was the first rating because the 5* automatically popped up after, and only 1 person has ever rated the thread so how can 3 people have done it?  :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> yups thats what i plan to do:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 
Will see. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> I rated the thread a 5 'cause nobody had rated it before, and that was the first rating because the 5* automatically popped up after, and only 1 person has ever rated the thread so how can 3 people have done it?  :lol2:


i did rate it tother day when i was bored wonder what happened to my rating then :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Will see. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lol your over half way there already ha ha :Na_Na_Na_Na::2thumb::lol2:


----------



## felix93

LoveForLizards said:


> I rated the thread a 5 'cause nobody had rated it before, and that was the first rating because the 5* automatically popped up after, and only 1 person has ever rated the thread so how can 3 people have done it?  :lol2:


It's probably me but Emm couldn't resist. :whip:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> It's probably me but Emm couldn't resist. :whip:


 
when i click on to rate it says i have already rated it :gasp:

so mine must have worked the other day


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> lol your over half way there already ha ha :Na_Na_Na_Na::2thumb::lol2:


I hate you. It took me 2 years trying to get the 100, and now within a week or even a few days, bang, it creeps up. :whip:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I hate you. It took me 2 years trying to get the 100, and now within a week or even a few days, bang, it creeps up. :whip:


LOL dont kid yaself woman ya loves me really :flrt::Na_Na_Na_Na:

i have a really wierd head an ear ache its only in the left side too


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> LOL dont kid yaself woman ya loves me really :flrt::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> *i have a really wierd head an ear ache its only in the left side too*


That is because you chat too much. Now I bet when Shell called you later, you both probably will talk until midnight. And me, I will be in bed alseep. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> That is because you chat too much. Now I bet when Shell called you later, you both probably will talk until midnight. And me, I will be in bed alseep. :whistling2:


or chasing mack round with a corn on the cob hee hee 

it is my phone ear actually thats hurting :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> i did rate it tother day when i was bored wonder what happened to my rating then :gasp:


And my rating :gasp: but I was deffo the first to rate so god knows what happened there :gasp:



Emmaj said:


> when i click on to rate it says i have already rated it :gasp:
> 
> so mine must have worked the other day


And mine :gasp: But on the exotic mammals forum if you scroll over the rating it says 1 rating average 5.0 :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> And my rating :gasp: but I was deffo the first to rate so god knows what happened there :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> And mine :gasp: But on the exotic mammals forum if you scroll over the rating it says 1 rating average 5.0 :gasp::lol2:


hmmm okies then maybe there is a ghostie lurking and pinching ratings :gasp:


----------



## felix93

Shell must have talk for England then. :whistling2:

Mack is out, the corn is sitting on top of one of the hamster cages atm. I won't give that to him until later. 

I want to cuddle him because he is like a teddy bear, but then he doesn't like to be cuddle for so long. He wiggles and wants to go back down and chase Pretzel the rabbit or Pekin my bantam. :devil:

edit: I didn't rate it.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Shell must have talk for England then. :whistling2:
> 
> Mack is out, the corn is sitting on top of one of the hamster cages atm. I won't give that to him until later.
> 
> I want to cuddle him because he is like a teddy bear, but then he doesn't like to be cuddle for so long. He wiggles and wants to go back down and chase Pretzel the rabbit or Pekin my bantam. :devil:


lol bless him 

i was sat having cuddles with angel earlier she is a real lil mummies gurl 

havoc too he likes to come and have his cuddles as well


----------



## felix93

Pekin is on my lap atm. :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

havoc is laid asleep on one of the huskies the kittens are playing with the box again and kaimi is watching them :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LOLOLOLOLOLOL 

kaimi just jumped on the box an the kittens shot out like they were gonna shite themselves :lol2:

he is now stood lookin as if to say where did they go :gasp::lol2:


----------



## felix93

I let you carry on talking to yourself. I am going to bed now. Goodnight. Catch you all later.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I let you carry on talking to yourself. I am going to bed now. Goodnight. Catch you all later.


 
night hun chat soon :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

what others said about the disability thing i worded it wrong,,, i will not be having children at all but i love children so im hoping to get a career out of it and what i mean was i would love to work and live around disabled children im sorry if i made you feel uncomfortable felix... i hope you understand that it wasnt aimed at your child nor you... i just meant that i would love to work and live around a child like yours.... 

anyway topic closed sorry to be so strange and offensive felix i loves you... xxxx:flrt:

as for ________ *forgot your username* the same applies... i didnt mean "oh id love to bring a disabled child into the world" i mean i would like to help disabled people x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> what others said about the disability thing i worded it wrong,,, i will not be having children at all but i love children so im hoping to get a career out of it and what i mean was i would love to work and live around disabled children im sorry if i made you feel uncomfortable felix... i hope you understand that it wasnt aimed at your child nor you... i just meant that i would love to work and live around a child like yours....
> 
> anyway topic closed sorry to be so strange and offensive felix i loves you... xxxx:flrt:
> 
> as for ________ *forgot your username* the same applies... i didnt mean "oh id love to bring a disabled child into the world" i mean i would like to help disabled people x


 
con there was no need for that felix knows you ment no harm.............

just ignore any erm...........odd comments from people that only appear on threads where they think they can cause an argument 

we all know you ment know harm or wrong in what you said


----------



## felix93

quilson_mc_spike said:


> what others said about the disability thing i worded it wrong,,, i will not be having children at all but i love children so im hoping to get a career out of it and what i mean was i would love to work and live around disabled children im sorry if i made you feel uncomfortable felix... i hope you understand that it wasnt aimed at your child nor you... i just meant that i would love to work and live around a child like yours....
> 
> anyway topic closed sorry to be so strange and offensive felix i loves you... xxxx:flrt:


Conn, read my previous post from yesterday.

You haven't offended me at all. I knew excatly what you meant straight away. I knew you meant you WANT to work with children, may be with disablities, NOT WISH to have any children with disabilities. I didn't find your questions to me offensive at all. I was / am never angry with you. Do rest assure. 

In RL, there are people out there starring at me and my son when we are out sometimes, but it's because they haven't seen anything like that or curious about it, I don't have any problems with their starring, it's THEM who have the problems. If they talk about it, it only means they haven't got anything in their lives interesting to talk about. Again, it's not my problems, it's theirs. 

Anyway drop the subject now. 

Morning all.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

morning hun i have a sleepy attention seeking cat here hehehe xx


----------



## Emmaj

Morninggggggggggggg

i have just had a tug of war with havoc he was trying to pinch my sock :gasp::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Geevee, really took you both that long to log on. I know it's Sat but it doesn't mean you can have a lie in, because I don't have that luxury here. Now I have a lot to do before hossi stay, have to leave you here talking to yourself. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

And Emm, just give Havoc the socks, don't be so mean. I will get you some for Christmas if you are that short. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Geevee, really took you both that long to log on. I know it's Sat but it doesn't mean you can have a lie in, because I don't have that luxury here. Now I have a lot to do before hossi stay, have to leave you here talking to yourself. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> And Emm, just give Havoc the socks, don't be so mean. I will get you some for Christmas if you are that short. :whistling2:


lol i am short on socks the skunks have nicked them all ha ha 

he has now layed on my lap over the keyboard so im having to move skunk fur to find the keys to type :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Talking about skunk fur and lappy. I took a lappy to my local computer shop to look last month because it seems it got shut down after so long. The poor chap is allergic to cats and guess what, the fan in the lappy was full of cats fur. lol. It's been like 6 years old lappy and I used to use that in the kitchen while I was cooking. But cats love to sit around the work top watching the food. It was bad but I got a sorta brand new lappy back. 

Pekin has perked 2 buttons out of my notebook which I use in bed if I can't be bother to get out of bed so soon. I managed to find the button but the plastic bumpy bit that fixed in between the buttons are gone, so I have to use something else to push the buttons back up. It works for the time being. 

If I don't use the desktops, I have to put the keyboards back into the cupboard, otherwise my cats would have stolen them. 

If you are short on socks, do some washing and stop chatting on here, save me having post count up and you can have some work done, and so can I. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

lol thats all been done this morn before i came on here ha ha :Na_Na_Na_Na:

yeah i have my down arrow button missing off the laptop that siku pulled off last year :gasp: lol 

i dont use it that often so it dosnt matter lol


----------



## felix93

Wait until one of yours pull like an a or e out. That would be excellent. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Oh and I am planning to shift around the furniture in the bedroom, I wonder if anyone in the house would help me.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Wait until one of yours pull like an a or e out. That would be excellent. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Oh and I am planning to shift around the furniture in the bedroom, I wonder if anyone in the house would help me.


your lucky you have help lol 

i usually have to lug everything round myself ha ha 

i keep moving my living room round im still happy with it at the moment though lol


----------



## felix93

My plan this coming week is...I have to decorate the dining room (haven't started that yet), got the paint and everything, just need to shift the furniture and this desktop out first. My Dad is helping me to finish the flooring in the conservatory. I don't have much time left before family and friend comes for Christmas and New Year. 

It is the first time we could afford to have everything changed from the prvious owner taste and the project is just taking too long especially I am not 100%. But at least we have done the corridors (long one), landing, sitting room, toilet...next year we will still have to carry on finish everything in the house. Deep joy eh? 

Usually no one wants to help me but if I scream, someone gets annoyed and he will come and help to shut me up.

Oh and I have to think of the Christmas trees as well, which I am not looking forward to getting that up at all. Too much hazzles and I don't really enjoy Christmas.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> My plan this coming week is...I have to decorate the dining room (haven't started that yet), got the paint and everything, just need to shift the furniture and this desktop out first. My Dad is helping me to finish the flooring in the conservatory. I don't have much time left before family and friend comes for Christmas and New Year.
> 
> It is the first time we could afford to have everything changed from the prvious owner taste and the project is just taking too long especially I am not 100%. But at least we have done the corridors (long one), landing, sitting room, toilet...next year we will still have to carry on finish everything in the house. Deep joy eh?
> 
> Usually no one wants to help me but if I scream, someone gets annoyed and he will come and help to shut me up.
> 
> Oh and I have to think of the Christmas trees as well, which I am not looking forward to getting that up at all. Too much hazzles and I don't really enjoy Christmas.


 
lol thats a good way to get help hee hee 

yeah im gonna finish off my house next year 

i have got the carpets up throughout im gonna paint the floor boards upstairs and varnish the living room ones 

wanna also repaint the rest of the rooms too lews bedroom has been done an the kitchen.....need to do stairs and landing, bathroom, my room, living room and cellar and spare room too as thats still winnie poo from when lew was young lolol


----------



## felix93

You know this is the time we all hate living in such big house. lol. Too much work and it's labouring. I am going to change all the carpets to wooden floor too. But it won't happen until next year now. The carpets are very good ones but they're getting old, so have to get everything off. The floor board is horrible though. I just wish I could pull everything up and that's it, right now. 

Anyway, I will come back later when I have done something. Talk this afternoon. Or in 5 mins. lol


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> You know this is the time we all hate living in such big house. lol. Too much work and it's labouring. I am going to change all the carpets to wooden floor too. But it won't happen until next year now. The carpets are very good ones but they're getting old, so have to get everything off. The floor board is horrible though. I just wish I could pull everything up and that's it, right now.
> 
> Anyway, I will come back later when I have done something. Talk this afternoon. Or in 5 mins. lol


im lucky the landlord had redone all the floor boards only about 10 years back so all upstairs are new 

the living room are oringinal ones but in great condition thats why i wanna varnish them rather than paint them 

LOL well apparently according to some people on here i live in a 2 up 2 down :lol2::lol2:

but those who have seen the whole of my house know thats not true :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

aye speak in a bit hun i have to go and get some stuff out of washer thats finished to dry too 

no luck outside will have to drape them on radiators lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

gawwwwwwwd dont your making me think my room is a mess!! LMAO its tidy just needs mopping....

 ttys xxxx


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> im lucky the landlord had redone all the floor boards only about 10 years back so all upstairs are new
> 
> the living room are oringinal ones but in great condition thats why i wanna varnish them rather than paint them
> 
> LOL well apparently according to some people on here i live in a 2 up 2 down :lol2::lol2:
> 
> but those who have seen the whole of my house know thats not true :lol2:



Break time. :blush:

My house is older than I am, I think it was born in 1962. We had extension built about 3 years ago, but you imagine the house is that old, we need to do a lot of repairing all the time. Now most of the things in the house are new, time to sort the decoration out. People who used to live in this house has funny taste, everything has to be floral. So when I moved in, I just painted all the wall papers because I HATE floral patterns, it feels like Mrs Bucket's house more alike. Now it's time to strip everything down and knocked those old fashion cupboards down. The sitting room was a big job and I just finished that, of course with hubby and my Dad's help. We are going to buy a bigger new TV just before Christmas, so that's something we are looking forward to. 

Right time to get back to work.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> Break time. :blush:
> 
> My house is older than I am, I think it was born in 1962. We had extension built about 3 years ago, but you imagine the house is that old, we need to do a lot of repairing all the time. Now most of the things in the house are new, time to sort the decoration out. People who used to live in this house has funny taste, everything has to be floral. So when I moved in, I just painted all the wall papers because I HATE floral patterns, it feels like Mrs Bucket's house more alike. Now it's time to strip everything down and knocked those old fashion cupboards down. The sitting room was a big job and I just finished that, of course with hubby and my Dad's help. We are going to buy a bigger new TV just before Christmas, so that's something we are looking forward to.
> 
> Right time to get back to work.


hehe i had to sweep and mop my room so i could fit in  

ttyw xx


----------



## Emmaj

im back lol 

got my washing done just runnin out of space to dry it as my dryer is making odd noises so i turned it off :lol2:


----------



## felix93

I just finished painting the entrance, got to shift all those smelly shoes out. Men shoes are disgusting I am telling you now. Have started the dining room, painted one side of the wall, washed all the picture frames, I can't do anything to the room until tomorrow now because I need to clean the fish tank and move that before painting that pasrt of the wall. Gonna pain the other 3 sides with different colour. 

Will do the bedroom furniture in a mo, now that will be hard work. :bash:

edit: oh if I don't come back, that means I am stuck in between cupboards and can't get out.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I just finished painting the entrance, got to shift all those smelly shoes out. Men shoes are disgusting I am telling you now. Have started the dining room, painted one side of the wall, washed all the picture frames, I can't do anything to the room until tomorrow now because I need to clean the fish tank and move that before painting that pasrt of the wall. Gonna pain the other 3 sides with different colour.
> 
> Will do the bedroom furniture in a mo, now that will be hard work. :bash:
> 
> edit: oh if I don't come back, that means I am stuck in between cupboards and can't get out.


 
hee hee bless ya hunni you definately are a woman on a mission :2thumb:

i really cant be bothered to do anything else now i still have that funny head ache..........my head feels sore like i have banged it or someones pulled my hair 

its wierd :gasp:


----------



## selina20

Em we are getting a car soon so yay for Skunky cuddles


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Em we are getting a car soon so yay for Skunky cuddles


 
Ooooo cool that will be ace yups you can have lots of skunky cuddles when you come :flrt::flrt:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> Ooooo cool that will be ace yups you can have lots of skunky cuddles when you come :flrt::flrt:


Ill swap u a baby for a skunky


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Ill swap u a baby for a skunky


nooooooo thankies i have enough with the one child :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> nooooooo thankies i have enough with the one child :gasp::lol2::lol2:


I have a 4 month old that can almost crawl :devil:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

ill have the baby and you can have the skunk selina!! xx


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> I have a 4 month old that can almost crawl :devil:


hee hee wait till he is definately crawling you will be eating his dust ha ha 


lewis never crawled he was a bum-utcher :lol2:
was a pain though as he always weared a hole in the bum of his clothes and wore down the outerside of his left shoe and heel of his right one :lol2::lol2:


----------



## selina20

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ill have the baby and you can have the skunk selina!! xx


Is that a deal :whistling2:. Hes a pain in the bum atm and trying to eat my hand while im typing this. Plus skunkies are nicer


----------



## ditta

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ill have the baby and you can have the skunk selina!! xx


 
oh god connor you dont want kids too do you? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Is that a deal :whistling2:. Hes a pain in the bum atm and trying to eat my hand while im typing this. Plus skunkies are nicer


LOL it depends on the skunky :lol2:



ditta said:


> oh god connor you dont want kids too do you? :lol2:


LOL thats what i was thinking too ditta............hmm will he have space for a 6ft viv with all the lighting and bulb gaurds too ofcourse..........then theres food to keep baby alive and toys to amuse :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

i forgot to add nappies as well as it takes a while to litter train baby :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> i forgot to add nappies as well as it takes a while to litter train baby :lol2:


dont it just. plus baby boys all want to start fireman training at a young age lol.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> dont it just. plus baby boys all want to start fireman training at a young age lol.


lol tell me about will never forget getting lewis ready to bring home from hospital 
his dad had brought his neice with him lews cousin 

i was changing his nappy on the bed pulling faces at the lovely colour of the poop leanne was laughing at that moment lewis pee'd and he got her right in the gob

ha ha i was then laughing oh and alot at that too :lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Selina, you are nearer to me than others, come to my house and play with Mack the smelly pants skunk. :flrt: But nope, you can just put your baby in the car. He can wait outside. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ditts, Conn wants my son, he can have him anytime really. A young boy for sale, he can clean, he can cook beans on toasts, he can polish, he doesn most of the stuff, but just doesn't like to help with moving furnitures because he's full of excuses. :whistling2:

Oh and Emm, I ain't a woman on a mission. I haven't got much choice. Room is look nice, you should see the state of it right now. I have to tidy up after dinner now. I managed to come back out without being suffocated by those dusty furnitures. :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

Oh and babies can poo and pee for England, just like skunkies, only skunkies do solid poo, but babies do mushy poo. 

*we are on poo and pee topic again, yupee. :flrt:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

digger just had her 2nd parvo injection today. she didnt flinch at all! do you all realise that they and dogs need a booster injection each year to cover them from parvo?
How many people on here have had a female neurted? id be interested in learning if there was any problems, who the vet was, cost etc...?
Our vet is talking to the vet at bristol zoo and she has done some work with some skunks in the past. 
any info would be helpful.thanks


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Oh and babies can poo and pee for England, just like skunkies, only skunkies do solid poo, but babies do mushy poo.
> 
> *we are on poo and pee topic again, yupee. :flrt:


a woman after my own heart...............poo :lol2: you know i love talking about poo :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

animalstorey said:


> digger just had her 2nd parvo injection today. she didnt flinch at all! do you all realise that they and dogs need a booster injection each year to cover them from parvo?
> How many people on here have had a female neurted? id be interested in learning if there was any problems, who the vet was, cost etc...?
> Our vet is talking to the vet at bristol zoo and she has done some work with some skunks in the past.
> any info would be helpful.thanks


 
when i had my boys castrated cost me £35 each same as it would cost for a ferret doing at my vets 

not sure on female spaying though 

the parvo jabs are only essential yearly if you take you skunks out where other dogs that may not have been vaccinated have been


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> when i had my boys castrated cost me £35 each same as it would cost for a ferret doing at my vets
> 
> not sure on female spaying though
> 
> the parvo jabs are only essential yearly if you take you skunks out where other dogs that may not have been vaccinated have been


This has confused me with dogs, ferrets and now skunks! Because Parvovirus is (obviously) a virus and therefore will be carried on even vaccinated dogs, shoes, clothing etc so how can one be so sure (unless nothing from outside ever comes into the house/into contact with the skunks) that Parvovirus will never come into contact with said animal? 

And another thing, just out of interest, would there be any hope for the 'life-long' vaccination for dogs working for skunks? or would the dosage be too significant?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

sorry emmaj ment spade! lol i wasnt sure if others realised about the parvo thing if walking theirs. (i got to admit i didnt realise dogs needed booster, mind you i dont have a dog!)
I think its going to cost a small fortune as its quite an evasive opp. 
We bought her as a male (wanting a male) but mistakes happen, and we didnt want to swap her for the other one (which was the boy), cos she had settled and is really friendly.


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> This has confused me with dogs, ferrets and now skunks! Because Parvovirus is (obviously) a virus and therefore will be carried on even vaccinated dogs, shoes, clothing etc so how can one be so sure (unless nothing from outside ever comes into the house/into contact with the skunks) that Parvovirus will never come into contact with said animal?
> 
> And another thing, just out of interest, would there be any hope for the 'life-long' vaccination for dogs working for skunks? or would the dosage be too significant?


 
well tbh some people dont have their skunks jabbed at all its a personal preferance 

skunks are a hell of alot more hardy than you would think 

i have had parvo here lost my youngest dog to it..........it didnt affect the skunks at all and at the time only 3 of them had, had their jabs the other 3 hadnt


----------



## Emmaj

animalstorey said:


> sorry emmaj ment spade! lol i wasnt sure if others realised about the parvo thing if walking theirs. (i got to admit i didnt realise dogs needed booster, mind you i dont have a dog!)
> I think its going to cost a small fortune as its quite an evasive opp.
> We bought her as a male (wanting a male) but mistakes happen, and we didnt want to swap her for the other one (which was the boy), cos she had settled and is really friendly.


 
your other option could be to put her to a male if anyone close to you has a male until your ready to have her spayed 

with my dogs i have their puppy vaccinations done i dont have yearly boosters done at 4 yrs old i will repeat the vaccination course


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

all i can say is that our vet gave our skunk the same dose she gives all dogs she vacinates. we have had the second one after two weeks and she informed us that she advises to get her booster done (and any dogs) every 12 months.


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> well tbh some people dont have their skunks jabbed at all its a personal preferance
> 
> skunks are a hell of alot more hardy than you would think
> 
> i have had parvo here lost my youngest dog to it..........it didnt affect the skunks at all and at the time only 3 of them had, had their jabs the other 3 hadnt


Interesting. I suppose as with dogs if somebody chose not to vaccinate yearly (or at all) then Titres would be essential?


----------



## Emmaj

animalstorey said:


> all i can say is that our vet gave our skunk the same dose she gives all dogs she vacinates. we have had the second one after two weeks and she informed us that she advises to get her booster done (and any dogs) every 12 months.


a vet would advise you to though as its money in their pocket with every booster they give lol 

my vet nurse told me that giving dogs yearly boosters you can over vaccinate them and do more harm than good 

at the end of the day with all the different strains of parvo and such that are being brought into the country even vaccinating against them dosnt work...............i know that all too well i lost my OTBD to parvo and he was vaccinated against it 


Also the jabs my skunks had were the puppy version but in a ferret dose and they only had the parvo and distemper jabs 

your vets didnt tell you that you needed the rabies jab too did they ?


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Interesting. I suppose as with dogs if somebody chose not to vaccinate yearly (or at all) then Titres would be essential?


i dont booster my dogs yearly i have puppy jabs done and 1st booster then leave have the course redone again at 4-5 years old 

this was advice i got from a good vet nurse


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

(sorry emma that wasnt a dig i was writing as you were posting!lol, was just writting what she said.)

were ok to get digger done, would be best for her i think. Im not really wanting to breed her.


----------



## Emmaj

animalstorey said:


> (sorry emma that wasnt a dig i was writing as you were posting!lol, was just writting what she said.)
> 
> were ok to get digger done, would be best for her i think. Im not really wanting to breed her.


oh no dont worry lol i didnt take it as a dig was just saying about experiences 

tbh with having her spayed i would ring about and enquire at a few places and see how the prices varey :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> a vet would advise you to though as its money in their pocket with every booster they give lol
> 
> my vet nurse told me that giving dogs yearly boosters you can over vaccinate them and do more harm than good


But without titres you can also under-vaccinate. It's soo confusing. :lol:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> i dont booster my dogs yearly i have puppy jabs done and 1st booster then leave have the course redone again at 4-5 years old
> 
> this was advice i got from a good vet nurse


Sorry that wasn't a dig either BTW. I just though that they would need titres a few times to check immunity. I'm gonna shut up now. lol.


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> But without titres you can also under-vaccinate. It's soo confusing. :lol:


 
thats the whole thing with the vaccination side of things there is so much conflicting information on them that yups it becomes very confusing :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Sorry that wasn't a dig either BTW. I just though that they would need titres a few times to check immunity. I'm gonna shut up now. lol.


lol thats why i have the 1st yearly booster done then leave it a few years then repeat the same again 

i only do this as i had advice on it from a vet nurse as i said and thats how he does it with his dogs too and never had a problem


----------



## Emmaj

i know of a fair few other people that do pretty much the same as i do too just its not something thats brought up that often and when it does people generally darnt say what they do in fear of being mobbed by they lynch mob :lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

As you know I am all new to keeping skunk, my herp vet who I take all the rescue and my own reptiles to him is treating Mack too. I talked to him before I picked Mack up because I didn't know if I was having a little boy. And he said to me spraying and neutering is the personal preferences. He hasd done a few females and not any male skunk. He said it's more likely the same as female ferrets when they get older and haven't been mater and that's why he recommended females being done IF you are not going to breed her. Boys don't matter but mainly if I was to get Mack neutered, he said it's mainly the behaviour problems as well as the strong smell. 

Regarding the jab, I am still a bit confusing. You guys seems to have first and second injection for the primary injection (dogs jab) while Mack only has the one and that's it. He has to go back next year for his booster. My vet also suggested to have the cats jab too, but he said that is not necessarily. He just told me if I have got dogs, I def need to get Mack updated with the jab even my dogs have yearly booster jab. 

Oh and the side effect with the spraying and neutering, my vet said it's just about the same procedure like dogs, cats, rabbits or ferrets, shouldn't be a problem except after the op, they will be sored for a bit.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

ours has had a dose that she gives all dogs what ever that is. shes been done for: distemper, hepatitus,leptospirosis,parvovirus and parainfluenza. It cost the same as just a normal parvovirus. shes ok ...would think shes had a jab at all. all she wants is food as usual.
havent required rabies. we dont (shouldnt) have rabies in the uk/ireland.


----------



## Emmaj

animalstorey said:


> ours has had a dose that she gives all dogs what ever that is. shes been done for: distemper, hepatitus,leptospirosis,parvovirus and parainfluenza. It cost the same as just a normal parvovirus. shes ok ...would think shes had a jab at all. all she wants is food as usual.


 
skunks have a very high pain threshhold they dont feel pain until its really really bad 

thats why it can be hard telling if a skunk is injured or ill they are very good at hiding pain and illness like cats are


----------



## felix93

I am here now. What a move!!! I still haven't finished tidying up, but won't finish it off until tomorrow now. Have bathed and now I smell gorgerous, better than my smelly pants skunk. :flrt:


----------



## felix93

animalstorey said:


> would think shes had a jab at all. all she wants is food as usual.


Mine was the same, I was warned by my vet and I was expecting to have a break that day when Mack had his jab, nope, nothing and he was just as active and playful as always. :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

hee hee i was watchin the show you hate felix :lol2:


----------



## felix93

I know it's almost finished. 3 more mins. :2thumb:

It's all good because I have enough time to sort everything out, that is to have a bath first. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I know it's almost finished. 3 more mins. :2thumb:
> 
> It's all good because I have enough time to sort everything out, that is to have a bath first. :whistling2:


 
im a celeb is on soon :2thumb: its the vending machine trial :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

my backs gonna hurt tomorrow havoc has climbed up my jumper on my lap and is comfy i have the laptop on the harth and having to bend over to type :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Do you want me to lend you my violin? :Na_Na_Na_Na: No sympathy from me because you didn't give me any when Mack messed around last time. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Do you want me to lend you my violin? :Na_Na_Na_Na: No sympathy from me because you didn't give me any when Mack messed around last time. :whistling2:


 
lol your so kind hee hee 

i now have a kitten on my knee too i think its a pile on me night tonight :gasp::lol2:


----------



## felix93

I am sitting by the computer, so no one can jump onto me, Pekin is standing right next to me pretending not watching but he is watching me. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I am sitting by the computer, so no one can jump onto me, Pekin is standing right next to me pretending not watching but he is watching me. :lol2:


lol he is thinking comeon mum let me on your lap please :flrt::flrt::lol2:


----------



## felix93

He is now. I just picked him up. How many people will have a lap chicken watching celeb and chatting to online friend? :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> He is now. I just picked him up. How many people will have a lap chicken watching celeb and chatting to online friend? :blush:


lol i dont have a lap chicken but have a lap skunk and watching im a celeb chatting to a friend online :lol2:


----------



## felix93

lol, I can't stop laughing. I was hungry a few mins ago and now I feel sick.


----------



## Emmaj

LOOOOOOOOL LOOOOOOOOOOL 

i love this bush tucker trial :no1:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> lol, I can't stop laughing. I was hungry a few mins ago and now I feel sick.


its brilliant ha ha im laughing lots :lol2:


----------



## felix93

I know it's great isn't it?


----------



## Emmaj

i cant believe how well kim is doing she is doing great


----------



## felix93

I think she can do it, if it was Lucy, then I doubt it. Katie did that last time when she was in the jungle I think.


----------



## Emmaj

Roo nutz LOL


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I think she can do it, if it was Lucy, then I doubt it. Katie did that last time when she was in the jungle I think.


 
she isnt as ballsie this time though katie seems to have lost it a lil compared to last time


----------



## felix93

Think Kim's mouth must smell. I'd rather sniff Mack's butt. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL i was laughing so much lewis came down to see what i was laughing at :blush::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Lewis' in bed already? George is watching with me and he thinks I am nuts. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Lewis' in bed already? George is watching with me and he thinks I am nuts. :lol2:


nah he is playin on the sims on his playstation 

he keeps popping down to see whats going on :lol2:


----------



## Shell195




----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> image


 
awwwwwwwwwwww shell fankies hun 

lol clyde and havoc have realised they are nice and warm so cuddle up with each other alot hee hee


----------



## Shell195

Either Havoc is tiny or Cylde is HUGE:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Either Havoc is tiny or Cylde is HUGE:lol2:


havoc is minute!!! hes smaller than dice! very cute though


----------



## felix93

:flrt: Gawgerooooooooous

PS where are all these people come from. I only just went to get some chocolate


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Either Havoc is tiny or Cylde is HUGE:lol2:


lol as cat said shell hav is tiny though he is bigger than angel lol 



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> havoc is minute!!! hes smaller than dice! very cute though


hee hee yups dice makes havoc look soooooooo lil :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> :flrt: Gawgerooooooooous


i know definately made shell go awww when i sent it her hee hee 

i have been so lucky in how well my animals all get on really


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> i have been so lucky in how well my animals all get on really


Or do they have a choice? :whistling2: Not that they could pack their bags and move out.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Or do they have a choice? :whistling2: Not that they could pack their bags and move out.


LOL thats very true ha ha 

i think they are all pretty tolerant animals that i have so im safe :lol2: no bag packing being done here :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

And mine probably would have straved to death if they leave too. They are too stupid to hunt their own food.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> And mine probably would have straved to death if they leave too. They are too stupid to hunt their own food.


 
lol yeah there is that too ha ha


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Emmaj said:


> lol as cat said shell hav is tiny though he is bigger than angel lol


 
to be fair to angel though she is like about a year younger than him! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> to be fair to angel though she is like about a year younger than him! :lol2:


yeah thats true but so is dice lol 

and angel is a month older than dice :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Emmaj said:


> yeah thats true but so is dice lol
> 
> and angel is a month older than dice :lol2:


angel is tiny though too, but she has potential to grow, havoc hasnt :lol2: Dice is just a fat tramp too hah


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> angel is tiny though too, but she has potential to grow, havoc hasnt :lol2: Dice is just a fat tramp too hah


he always has been small though has havoc bams not that big either


----------



## felix93

Poor Katie. lol:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

I know bless her 

i can see her doing them all through out it


----------



## selina20

felix93 said:


> Selina, you are nearer to me than others, come to my house and play with Mack the smelly pants skunk. :flrt: But nope, you can just put your baby in the car. He can wait outside. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Ditts, Conn wants my son, he can have him anytime really. A young boy for sale, he can clean, he can cook beans on toasts, he can polish, he doesn most of the stuff, but just doesn't like to help with moving furnitures because he's full of excuses. :whistling2:
> 
> Oh and Emm, I ain't a woman on a mission. I haven't got much choice. Room is look nice, you should see the state of it right now. I have to tidy up after dinner now. I managed to come back out without being suffocated by those dusty furnitures. :2thumb:


Hehehe my mum lives in leicester so we come up north a lot lol. Whereabouts r u?


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Hehehe my mum lives in leicester so we come up north a lot lol. Whereabouts r u?


 
selina felix has a mini zoo lol 

i think she is in notts :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

I went to the shop today and saw the front cover about Pete moaning about Katie again. Give her a break, marriage didn't work doesn't mean she is an evil person.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I went to the shop today and saw the front cover about Pete moaning about Katie again. Give her a break, marriage didn't work doesn't mean she is an evil person.


 
totally agree with you 

end of the day she is going through hell in the jungle to prove she isnt the person the media have made her out to be 

good on her i say


----------



## felix93

I think that live trial really made a lot different.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I think that live trial really made a lot different.


yeah definately plus her fear is natural fear there is noway she can put on what she has gone through


----------



## felix93

One question, is there a way to tell if I have overfed Mack at all? I know he's growing but last night I gave him bigger bowl of food and when it's bed time, I gave him a corn on a cob (to trick him going back into his crate), and he could only eat 1/3 of it and left it until I don't know where. This morning of course when I went to look, it's gone. So did I overfed him? 

The bowl I am talking is cat size ceramic bowl but the deeper one.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> One question, is there a way to tell if I have overfed Mack at all? I know he's growing but last night I gave him bigger bowl of food and when it's bed time, I gave him a corn on a cob (to trick him going back into his crate), and he could only eat 1/3 of it and left it until I don't know where. This morning of course when I went to look, it's gone. So did I overfed him?
> 
> The bowl I am talking is cat size ceramic bowl but the deeper one.


tbh he will eat what he wants to eat and leave what he dosnt eat bit like us really 

gonna pm you


----------



## Emmaj

the pm i sent ya is what an how i feed my lot hun :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

Thanks. Gonna check and will reply :notworthy:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Thanks. Gonna check and will reply :notworthy:


okies hun no problem :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

ahhhhhhhhhhhh dont ya just love the old horrors :lol2:

friday the 13th part 3 :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

well been at my sisters with her OH's family and the littles boy was so cute!! xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well been at my sisters with her OH's family and the littles boy was so cute!! xx


 
what lil boy?


----------



## Emmaj

have you seen the pic a few pages back of clyde and havoc connor ???


----------



## felix93

Sorry went away again. Got to sort the bed before bed as the room is still a mess. Most furnitures are back in the right place now, and carpets hoovered. Just need to sort little bits out and then that's it. So I am going to say goodnight, chat tomorrow. :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> selina felix has a mini zoo lol
> 
> i think she is in notts :2thumb:


Ooooo not 2 far. We have quite a zoo atm. 50 odd tarantulas, 2 aphs, 20 odd mantids, a beetle grub, centipede, 6 scorpions, 2 trap doors, 8 snakes and a hamster. Oh i forgot the mini Mark lol


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Ooooo not 2 far. We have quite a zoo atm. 50 odd tarantulas, 2 aphs, 20 odd mantids, a beetle grub, centipede, 6 scorpions, 2 trap doors, 8 snakes and a hamster. Oh i forgot the mini Mark lol


hee hee you should see felix's list its as good as yours :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> hee hee you should see felix's list its as good as yours :2thumb:


Woooo sounds fun. Now all i need to work on is a lady friend for my hammie, spiny mice, lemmings and a skunk lol


----------



## felix93

Not too sure about felix's list, but she has 2 baby Gambian Pouchies born during the night. The Mum is a bit confused atm, but I (or my son) tried to put the babies back into her nest, so may be they will have a bound eventually. Only time can tell. : victory:

Selina, if you read threads on BN, you should be able to see pics of my animals. :whistling2: And sorry I must have missed you post yesterday.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

oh my god baby GPR!!! your tempting emma now stop it hehe 

emm treat yourself ??  

and it was my sisters OH's sisters son.... he was SOOOOOOOO cute he fell asleap on my knee!! xx

ETA justr whent for a sip or tea missy clonks her head under it and spills it up my nose!! SILLY KITTTY huh??


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Not too sure about felix's list, but she has 2 baby Gambian Pouchies born during the night. The Mum is a bit confused atm, but I (or my son) tried to put the babies back into her nest, so may be they will have a bound eventually. Only time can tell. : victory:
> 
> Selina, if you read threads on BN, you should be able to see pics of my animals. :whistling2: And sorry I must have missed you post yesterday.


awwwwwwwwwwwww bubba wattys :flrt::flrt:

hope they are okies hun and mum is too :2thumb:



quilson_mc_spike said:


> oh my god baby GPR!!! your tempting emma now stop it hehe
> 
> emm treat yourself ??
> 
> and it was my sisters OH's sisters son.... he was SOOOOOOOO cute he fell asleap on my knee!! xx
> 
> ETA justr whent for a sip or tea missy clonks her head under it and spills it up my nose!! SILLY KITTTY huh??


 
LOL con stop trying to be a bad influence on me :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Wanna see pics of the babies? lol :flrt:They are fat, just hope the Mum will take them.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Wanna see pics of the babies? lol :flrt:They are fat, just hope the Mum will take them.


Ooooooooo yes please felix :flrt::flrt::flrt:

have you any idea what sex they are :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> Ooooooooo yes please felix :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> have you any idea what sex they are :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


Forgot to check the sex. lol. :blush: Will do that when they settled 'cos we have been messing them around earlier.

Have asked my son to take pics, so give me sometimes and will get them download into the bucket. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Forgot to check the sex. lol. :blush: Will do that when they settled 'cos we have been messing them around earlier.
> 
> Have asked my son to take pics, so give me sometimes and will get them download into the bucket. :2thumb:


okies cool 

so hows you today then hun ?


----------



## felix93

There you go. Babies pics. :flrt:


























There are only 2 of them, but despite the babies are out of the nest this morning, they seem okay. Mum didn't push them out again, so hopefully she is okay and accept the babies now. 

And me, Emm, my sky magic box seems not working upstairs in the bedroom, so I spent the afternoon trying to arrange an engineer to come out this week to sort it out. I didn't even know when it's not working because I have the digital box in other room and I use that and rarely go into the bedroom and watch TV. But still it's pain.

Emm, how can you resist this cute look. lol.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> There you go. Babies pics. :flrt:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> There are only 2 of them, but despite the babies are out of the nest this morning, they seem okay. Mum didn't push them out again, so hopefully she is okay and accept the babies now.
> 
> And me, Emm, my sky magic box seems not working upstairs in the bedroom, so I spent the afternoon trying to arrange an engineer to come out this week to sort it out. I didn't even know when it's not working because I have the digital box in other room and I use that and rarely go into the bedroom and watch TV. But still it's pain.


 
awwwwwwwwwwww sqwidgey ickel jelly beans :flrt::flrt::flrt:

they look like they have lil podgey bellies fingers crossed mum does ok with them :flrt::flrt:

my digital is built into the tv i dont have sky or anything just the normal digital


----------



## Emmaj

I cant i cant :gasp::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwwwwww sqwidgey ickel jelly beans :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> they look like they have lil podgey bellies fingers crossed mum does ok with them :flrt::flrt:
> 
> my digital is built into the tv i dont have sky or anything just the normal digital


I have the digital box for some of the bedroom TV, but I can't get as many channels as with sky. So the sitting room and my bedroom has the sky.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I have the digital box for some of the bedroom TV, but I can't get as many channels as with sky. So the sitting room and my bedroom has the sky.


only have a tv in the living room and lew has one for his game consoles too :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> I cant i cant :gasp::lol2:


You know I love rats, but really these biggens are so much different from the fancy rats. I know they are expensive, well atm anyway, but really I think it's worth all the money even lots of people moan about the price and say they wouldn't pay that much for one of these. It's just the characters are so different, as long as they are handled in the early age, I think they are ace. :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

if i had my way there would be one telly in the living room lol xx


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> You know I love rats, but really these biggens are so much different from the fancy rats. I know they are expensive, well atm anyway, but really I think it's worth all the money even lots of people moan about the price and say they wouldn't pay that much for one of these. It's just the characters are so different, as long as they are handled in the early age, I think they are ace. :2thumb:


i totally agree thats why i have been waiting for the right time really 

as if and when i do get i want a baby thats been well handled from young age :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> only have a tv in the living room and lew has one for his game consoles too :lol2:


George has his consoles but he rarely plays now. It's a waste. I don't sit in the sitting room (or living room) all the time as I have way too much to do here. The reptile room has the computer and TV, so I can chat to my friends while I slave around for the animals. :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> if i had my way there would be one telly in the living room lol xx


 
i have only had a tv again for a year now i didnt have a tv for about 3 years before that :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> George has his consoles but he rarely plays now. It's a waste. I don't sit in the sitting room (or living room) all the time as I have way too much to do here. The reptile room has the computer and TV, so I can chat to my friends while I slave around for the animals. :blush:


 
yeah lew did that with his wii.............though he still plays on the ps2 he couldnt play car games the same an such on the wii so hardly ever bothered with it 

if he does the same with the xbox 360 he has asked for i will not be a happy bunny :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> i totally agree thats why i have been waiting for the right time really
> 
> as if and when i do get i want a baby thats been well handled from young age :flrt::flrt::flrt:


I have got people (or not so closed friends) comment that I spoiled George because he's the one who wanted a GPR in the first place. And then I went to get another one for him a month later. I got them from the breeder who is only a hobby breeder like me, but she handles all her babies and that's great. Sometimes I think the professional ones don't have that much time to handle ALL babies because of the amount they have.

The size of these babies is about the size of a 3 - 4 weeks old fancy rats pup. 

I think I might put a heat mat underneath the cage, so may be there is some sort of heat would go through to the base. I just don't want the Mum kick the babies out again. :whistling2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> i have only had a tv again for a year now i didnt have a tv for about 3 years before that :lol2:


3 years :gasp: I probably can live without a TV but I usually switch that on to get some background noise. Don't watch TV much, well I like celeb though.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I have got people (or not so closed friends) comment that I spoiled George because he's the one who wanted a GPR in the first place. And then I went to get another one for him a month later. I got them from the breeder who is only a hobby breeder like me, but she handles all her babies and that's great. Sometimes I think the professional ones don't have that much time to handle ALL babies because of the amount they have.
> 
> The size of these babies is about the size of a 3 - 4 weeks old fancy rats pup.
> 
> I think I might put a heat mat underneath the cage, so may be there is some sort of heat would go through to the base. I just don't want the Mum kick the babies out again. :whistling2:


could be an idea hun then if she does then least they wont get too cold but if she has been ok with them all day so far then hopefully she will carry on being ok with them


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> 3 years :gasp: I probably can live without a TV but I usually switch that on to get some background noise. Don't watch TV much, well I like celeb though.


 
yeah lol 3 years i used to have the radio and listen to that all the time instead now i tend to listen to the radio in the morn an put the tv on in the eve 

sometimes i dont put tv on at all its nice to sit in the quiet :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> yeah lew did that with his wii.............though he still plays on the ps2 he couldnt play car games the same an such on the wii so hardly ever bothered with it
> 
> if he does the same with the xbox 360 he has asked for i will not be a happy bunny :lol2:


I don't mind games but it's no me, I don't like to play any, even those on facebook. But I can't stand it when one get addicted to these games, just think these games are like fantasy if you know what I mean. George got very addicted once and he seriously need to get help from the doc. Now he gets ban from me if he plays more than an hour or 2.


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> yeah lol 3 years i used to have the radio and listen to that all the time instead now i tend to listen to the radio in the morn an put the tv on in the eve
> 
> sometimes i dont put tv on at all its nice to sit in the quiet :lol2:


I like to listen to the radio when I am driving, I like those talking programmes, not pop music channels. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I don't mind games but it's no me, I don't like to play any, even those on facebook. But I can't stand it when one get addicted to these games, just think these games are like fantasy if you know what I mean. George got very addicted once and he seriously need to get help from the doc. Now he gets ban from me if he plays more than an hour or 2.


 
yeah lew can get the same too they are very addictive though i make him turn off at certain times and he has to watch a dvd 

i dont like him playing on it all the time i dont think its healthy


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

emm i wouldnt get him an xbox 360 because my nephews (same age) cant play the games because they are to adult like... esp the car games they are hard i cant even do them i struggle with kung fu panda lmaoo!!


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I like to listen to the radio when I am driving, I like those talking programmes, not pop music channels. :whistling2:


lol i usually listen to out local station the pulse like to boogie round the living room while cleaning in the morning 

the dogs join in at times too :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> emm i wouldnt get him an xbox 360 because my nephews (same age) cant play the games because they are to adult like... esp the car games they are hard i cant even do them i struggle with kung fu panda lmaoo!!


he wont have anything else 

con you would be surprised at how good he is at any sort of car games :lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> yeah lew can get the same too they are very addictive though i make him turn off at certain times and he has to watch a dvd
> 
> i dont like him playing on it all the time i dont think its healthy



At least he is a child, so he has no choice but listen to you. I just don't understand why an adult get so hooked on something like this. Probably just the same as taking drugs I supposed. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> At least he is a child, so he has no choice but listen to you. I just don't understand why an adult get so hooked on something like this. Probably just the same as taking drugs I supposed. :whistling2:


they do though 

lews dad used to be addicted to his games consoles and another ex i had was too 

its ridiculous the amount of time some people can spend playing on them :lol2:


----------



## felix93

I know people take times off when a new game comes out. Just plain stupid. Yes taking times off is okay, but taking times off and spend the whole day playing games, oh geeze, I think I'd rather go back to work. :whip: None of my family likes to play these games at all. I think the last time I play was the Wii 2 years ago in Christmas, and it's probably just for a couple of days for a few hours and that's about it.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I know people take times off when a new game comes out. Just plain stupid. Yes taking times off is okay, but taking times off and spend the whole day playing games, oh geeze, I think I'd rather go back to work. :whip: None of my family likes to play these games at all. I think the last time I play was the Wii 2 years ago in Christmas, and it's probably just for a couple of days for a few hours and that's about it.


yeah thats the last console i played on the wii played lew a few times on wii sports until he got bored of it then it ended up sat in a box doing nothing :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> he wont have anything else
> 
> con you would be surprised at how good he is at any sort of car games :lol2::lol2:


bleedy lord i wish i could get into them they p!ss me of... muchly lol esp when i cant do it! i always crash the cars on racing! xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> bleedy lord i wish i could get into them they p!ss me of... muchly lol esp when i cant do it! i always crash the cars on racing! xx


LOL he even shocks me at how good he is at the racing games :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> LOL he even shocks me at how good he is at the racing games :lol2:


LOL

I really wanted to be a cage fighter. . . but the hamster kept kicking the sh*t out of me..


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> LOL
> 
> I really wanted to be a cage fighter. . . but the hamster kept kicking the sh*t out of me..


 
LOL yeps they can be beggers can them hammies you know :lol2:


----------



## felix93

I have 13 hammies here. :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> LOL yeps they can be beggers can them hammies you know :lol2:


i do now!! *rubs ice over eye* :whistling2:

:devil:my horns are there to keep my halo up! x


----------



## Emmaj

wow lol thats alorra hammies 

well skunkums are all filling their face just given them their food


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> wow lol thats alorra hammies
> 
> well skunkums are all filling their face just given them their food


hehe what was on the menu tonight?? xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe what was on the menu tonight?? xx


 
a nice bowl of veg with a lil fruit and a sprinkle of meal worms to top it off :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> a nice bowl of veg with a lil fruit and a sprinkle of meal worms to top it off :2thumb::lol2:


mmmm sounds appetizing!! xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> mmmm sounds appetizing!! xx


well they certainly did as i have clean bowls now :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> well they certainly did as i have clean bowls now :lol2:


bless

i have BLOND BRIGHT BLOND dye on :| x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> bless
> 
> i have BLOND BRIGHT BLOND dye on :| x


oh i prefer dark hair :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> oh i prefer dark hair :lol2:


oh me to now!! :blush::bash::whip:
my feckin hair is blond AND ginger  :'( i give up............:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> oh me to now!! :blush::bash::whip:
> my feckin hair is blond AND ginger  :'( i give up............:blush::blush::blush:


what colour was it before you died it blonde?


----------



## Emmaj

I used to be very blonde many years ago :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> oh me to now!! :blush::bash::whip:
> my feckin hair is blond AND ginger  :'( i give up............:blush::blush::blush:


also it going a ginger copper colour can also mean you left it on too long


----------



## felix93

:lol2: Ginger? You can now join that xXFooFooLaFluffXx's ginger club now. You are an officially ginger. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Pee Ess, stick with dark colour next time. lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

it was dark brown then i had it more ginger and then more blond/gingery but its like blond with a tint of browny red :/ xx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> :lol2: Ginger? You can now join that xXFooFooLaFluffXx's ginger club now. You are an officially ginger. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 ..................

can i be a ginger skunk then?? ill match emmas dog forget her name begins with K... GRR what is it emm? x


----------



## felix93

You turned ginger in time for Christmas. You can be gingerbread house too. Then we have ginger biscuits for Christmas. You have so much choices to choose from. :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> You turned ginger in time for Christmas. You can be gingerbread house too. Then we have ginger biscuits for Christmas. You have so much choices to choose from. :flrt:


hmmm im dont think i can go to school like this :/ :'( x


----------



## Emmaj

LOL keona connor 


hmmm well if you had brown dark brown on it which i pressume was a dye as well..............there is a fair bit of red pigment in the brown soooo thats possibly why you have the ginger effect going on :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Bet you all think I am so horrible. I was laughing at Emm yesterday and now Conn's mis fortune. But it's funny. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Bet you all think I am so horrible. I was laughing at Emm yesterday and now Conn's mis fortune. But it's funny. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
hee hee not at all no fun if you cant laugh light heartedly over friends missfortunes 

least we all know that if owt goes wrong we can take the mickey jokingly :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Connor is a ginger nut, nowt wrong with ginger

Go to school and tell them all you did it to raise money for Children in Need :whistling2:


----------



## felix93

I can't get over with those twin trolls look like, their hair is awful. Thanks gawd they are not my boys. :whistling2:

Oh they are just so ugly.


----------



## LoveForLizards

Finally they're gone! Olly Murs must win :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards

felix93 said:


> I can't get over with those twin trolls look like, their hair is awful. Thanks gawd they are not my boys. :whistling2:
> 
> Oh they are just so ugly.


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Nooooooooooooooo lil joe has to win 

he is fantadabidosey :flrt::flrt:


----------



## felix93

another good laugh with Katie's trail. lol:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

she aint doing too bad at all bless her lol


----------



## felix93

I quite like that if she carries on with the rest of trails. :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I quite like that if she carries on with the rest of trails. :flrt:


i get the feeling she is gonna end up doing all the trials through out


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> Nooooooooooooooo lil joe has to win
> 
> he is fantadabidosey :flrt::flrt:


Ah yeah Joe is good aswell :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Ah yeah Joe is good aswell :flrt:


 
he is brilliant :no1:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> he is brilliant :no1:


 
Yeah whoever he is. :no1:

Yes that is like they said Katie's show. why not. I ain't sick of that yet. I think even if she is just acting, good on her, it's entertaining anyway.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Yeah whoever he is. :no1:
> 
> Yes that is like they said Katie's show. why not. I ain't sick of that yet. I think even if she is just acting, good on her, it's entertaining anyway.


 
yeps and at least they are getting to eat as well i doubt they would if it was one or 2 of the others that were being chose :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

yeah missfortune is not correct its actually ok its not as bad as when it was wet but i still think its a bit meh... x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> yeah missfortune is not correct its actually ok its not as bad as when it was wet but i still think its a bit meh... x


 
lol bless ya im sure it will be okies after a few washes hun


----------



## felix93

was it permanent dye?


----------



## Emmaj

probs knowing connor hee hee :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Oh well then may be a few wash at least. But then the root grows and then it will show. He will have to go back for more ginger again. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Oh well then may be a few wash at least. But then the root grows and then it will show. He will have to go back for more ginger again. :lol2:


lol it might go canary yellow next time :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Canary yellow is nice, especially for Canaries. :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Canary yellow is nice, especially for Canaries. :flrt:


 
aye lol 

least he didnt do what my friend did decided to dye her hair from black to blonde................lets just say it went a dark green colour and definately not blonde :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

dont laugh :blush: its not that yellow pics dont look right but i look nicotine stained !! :/


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> image
> 
> dont laugh :blush: its not that yellow pics dont look right but i look nicotine stained !! :/


 
connor you blend in with the decor :2thumb::no1::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> connor you blend in with the decor :2thumb::no1::lol2:


*hides head* its more white in real life tbh xx

ETA shave it off or dye it blue or pink?? xx


----------



## felix93

I ain't laughing, but thanks for the great entertaining today. :2thumb:









:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

what about brown with red in?? xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> *hides head* its more white in real life tbh xx
> 
> ETA shave it off or dye it blue or pink?? xx


 
hee hee i think it looks fine hun your gonna get the yellow look from the flash anywhere


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> hee hee i think it looks fine hun your gonna get the yellow look from the flash anywhere


do you think?? im not going to school until i get t styled tomorrow so more embarrassing pics :/ x


----------



## felix93

You will look like a Christmas Tree if you are not careful. Time is running out you know. :whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

see even ditta said eww  xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> do you think?? im not going to school until i get t styled tomorrow so more embarrassing pics :/ x


yeah of course it will look very different to you and wow as your used to it being alot darker hun once your used to it, it wont seem as bad hun 



felix93 said:


> You will look like a Christmas Tree if you are not careful. Time is running out you know. :whistling2:


LOL fairy head :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> see even ditta said eww  xx


its because they are used to seeing you with darker brown hair though 


plus looking at a colour from a pic you cant tell what the true colour is


----------



## felix93

I think I am lucky because I can never go blonde or anything lighter anyway, so all is good. :2thumb: Of course if I really bleach my hair and I don't fancy doing that. 

Conn why did you do it in the first place?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

she was messing they think its better than before im having it styled and cut and keeping it.........

because i have always wanted blond hair so i died it and it got a ginger hint so i bought ice blond with peroxide to make it stick properly...........


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> its because they are used to seeing you with darker brown hair though
> 
> 
> plus looking at a colour from a pic you cant tell what the true colour is


 
I don't even know what the true colour Conn has, so it makes no different to me. I only just laugh because obviously he is upset about it.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I think I am lucky because I can never go blonde or anything lighter anyway, so all is good. :2thumb: Of course if I really bleach my hair and I don't fancy doing that.
> 
> Conn why did you do it in the first place?


i used to be blonde but im black now i prefer my hair darker than lighter 



quilson_mc_spike said:


> she was messing they think its better than before im having it styled and cut and keeping it.........


 
see there ya go :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I don't even know what the true colour Conn has, so it makes no different to me. I only just laugh because obviously he is upset about it.


LOLOL 

it was a browny colour before he dyed it


----------



## felix93

I only dye my hair to cover the grey. :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I only dye my hair to cover the grey. :blush:


my sister curses me as she is 2 years younger than me an has greys but i dont have any yet :lol2:


----------



## felix93

I started having the grey probably just over a year now. :blush: Horrible because I used to have just one odd one and I pulled that out, it doubles. :gasp:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

feel sorry for me i may get grey hair at 16 like my dad.... his hair is totaly grey he isnt even forty yet !! hes had it since 16 x


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I started having the grey probably just over a year now. :blush: Horrible because I used to have just one odd one and I pulled that out, it doubles. :gasp:


lol yeah and they are alot thicker than your normal hairs too



quilson_mc_spike said:


> feel sorry for me i may get grey hair at 16 like my dad.... his hair is totaly grey he isnt even forty yet !! hes had it since 16 x


 
connor lewis is only 9 and he has some grey hairs:gasp:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> lol yeah and they are alot thicker than your normal hairs too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> connor lewis is only 9 and he has some grey hairs:gasp:


aWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW what is his colour??


----------



## felix93

Go grey is okay, but go bald then you have problems. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> aWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW what is his colour??


 
his hair is a medium brown colour 

he has had grey hairs since he was 3 my sis found 1 and as he has got older a few more have cropped up here and there 

but he has really thick hair like his dads........thank god thats all he got from him :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Go grey is okay, but go bald then you have problems. :whistling2:


LOL well lew may be in with a chance............my dads bald but his other grandad is in his late 70's and still has all his hair he is very grey and also went grey at a young age too


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> his hair is a medium brown colour
> 
> he has had grey hairs since he was 3 my sis found 1 and as he has got older a few more have cropped up here and there
> 
> but he has really thick hair like his dads........thank god thats all he got from him :lol2:


i have a really clear picture of him in jeans and a stripy jumper with gawjus brown hair and a really cute face with really small teeth S about the teeth) and i have an image of you in jogging pants with a red/pink tee shirt on... and for some reason really sleak hair!! xx


----------



## felix93

One of the hamsters went nuts. She has a house with 2 doors, she pulled and took all the beddings out from one side and went back to another door and put everything back. Strange very strange. 

Oh she is one of my son's hamsters and she is very friendly and tame. :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i have a really clear picture of him in jeans and a stripy jumper with gawjus brown hair and a really cute face with really small teeth S about the teeth) and i have an image of you in jogging pants with a red/pink tee shirt on... and for some reason really sleak hair!! xx


yeah i have longish straight hair, spend alot of time in my joggers too or jeans ha ha 

lew has teeth like mine pretty big :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> One of the hamsters went nuts. She has a house with 2 doors, she pulled and took all the beddings out from one side and went back to another door and put everything back. Strange very strange.
> 
> Oh she is one of my son's hamsters and she is very friendly and tame. :flrt:


 
lol i love it when hammys go on a mad mission its so cute lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> yeah i have longish straight hair, spend alot of time in my joggers too or jeans ha ha
> 
> lew has teeth like mine pretty big :lol2:


i have big goofy teeth so did i get most things right?? i seem to be good at getting names to faces xx

Felix do you keep robo's?? x


----------



## felix93

All hamsters are George. He has Syrian and Winter White, I think he is planning to get a pair of Robos. But he shows hamsters, so I don't know exactly what he plans to get. :blush:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> All hamsters are George. He has Syrian and Winter White, I think he is planning to get a pair of Robos. But he shows hamsters, so I don't know exactly what he plans to get. :blush:


i have a friend who is looking for some robo's after x mas ... x


----------



## felix93

They are fast hamsters but one of the okayish type for the dwarf ones I think.


----------



## Emmaj

yeah con you got most things right lol 

i was trying to look for pics on pb but it all froze on me


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> yeah con you got most things right lol
> 
> i was trying to look for pics on pb but it all froze on me


bless and they have exp with hammys mice etc.... its L4L LMAO x


----------



## Emmaj

right well im off gonna get the troops rounded up for bed 

early start tomorrow 

nighty night all chat tomorrow :flrt::flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> right well im off gonna get the troops rounded up for bed
> 
> early start tomorrow
> 
> nighty night all chat tomorrow :flrt::flrt:


night hunn ly xxx:flrt::flrt:


----------



## mandyslover70

good morning all hope you all had a good weekend what you all been upto?


----------



## Emmaj

morning 

yeah had a nice quiet weekend 

not been up to a right lot reallly 

how was yours ?


----------



## Lucy_

Morning!  did you have a nice early rise em?... i didnt!! lol


----------



## mandyslover70

had a good weekend thank you emma got my daughter and her baby up till tomorrow


----------



## Emmaj

Lucy_ said:


> Morning!  did you have a nice early rise em?... i didnt!! lol


oh it was wonderful ha ha was your fault for keeping me talking on the phone ha ha ha 



mandyslover70 said:


> had a good weekend thank you emma got my daughter and her baby up till tomorrow


Oooo cool babies are nice when you can hand them back hee hee


----------



## mandyslover70

yep very true .


----------



## Lucy_

aww so maternal! lol
I could hardly open my eyes this morning it was horrible  Ive got some pretty hedgiepigs though! hehe

Hows your new skunk settling in mandyslover?
:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

i cant believe how close to christmas we are now :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Lucy_ said:


> aww so maternal! lol
> I could hardly open my eyes this morning it was horrible  Ive got some pretty hedgiepigs though! hehe
> 
> Hows your new skunk settling in mandyslover?
> :flrt:


 
you will have to send me some pics of the pwetty lil hedgepigs :flrt:

Nopes im surprised i even had lewis not very meternal at all me :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

love my boy to bits though like wouldnt swap him for the world...........hmmm :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_

emmaj said:


> i cant believe how close to christmas we are now :gasp:


yey!!


----------



## Emmaj

Lucy_ said:


> yey!!


its really rather scarey at how fast this year has gone :gasp:


----------



## Lucy_

Emmaj said:


> you will have to send me some pics of the pwetty lil hedgepigs :flrt:
> 
> Nopes im surprised i even had lewis not very meternal at all me :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> love my boy to bits though like wouldnt swap him for the world...........hmmm :lol2:


Haha, I will send you some pics once they have settled down etc :2thumb:


----------



## Lucy_

i know it really is!! I am excited for crimbo though... even thought im skint lol


----------



## Emmaj

i dont get excited for me but its lovely seeing how excited lew is when he gets up lol 

he is like a mexican jumping bean :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_

me too!!:lol2:


----------



## Lucy_

(the whole mexican jumping bean part) haha


----------



## Emmaj

lol yea i know your terrible from things jon has said before lol 

like trying to keep secret what he has got your for xmas :lol2:

i know thats what he was trying to do last year :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_

i know... I can be very pursuasive lol, however he did keep it a secret!:flrt: 
what you getting lew this year?


----------



## Emmaj

Lucy_ said:


> i know... I can be very pursuasive lol, however he did keep it a secret!:flrt:
> what you getting lew this year?


 
he wants an xbox 360 elite and some other bits and bats 

expenisve bloomin taste my son arrrrrrrrgh see thats why i just had 1 :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_

hahahaha bless him


----------



## Emmaj

LOL i dont mind he gets one big pressie a year and thats for xmas so i usually try get him what he asks for


----------



## Lucy_

aww:flrt: and then you wont see him for a few months cause he will be engrossed in the xbox! lol


----------



## Emmaj

Lucy_ said:


> aww:flrt: and then you wont see him for a few months cause he will be engrossed in the xbox! lol


i know lol he will vanish into the depths of his bedroom :lol2:


----------



## mandyslover70

ringo is doing well thank you hun . just like one of the family makes lots of mess just like the kids lol


----------



## Lucy_

mandyslover70 said:


> ringo is doing well thank you hun . just like one of the family makes lots of mess just like the kids lol


lol in true skunk style:no1:


----------



## mandyslover70

lol he eats me out of house and home to


----------



## felix93

Lucy, was it you that were on TV yesterday? I walked pass the TV and just happened to see Jon talking about meerkats, didn't really stop and watch, but just thought I ask?


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> bless and they have exp with hammys mice etc.... its L4L LMAO x


Ayee plenty of experience with different types of hammys :2thumb: Me loves dwarf hammys especially :flrt:



Emmaj said:


> i cant believe how close to christmas we are now :gasp:


31 more sleeps :flrt:

(.....Not that I'm counting :whistling2


----------



## felix93

LoveForLizards said:


> 31 more sleeps :flrt:
> 
> (.....Not that I'm counting :whistling2


I am not fan of Christmas, my Mum is half American, so she celebrated Thanksgivings and that was how my Grandparents brought her up and how Mum brought us up. It's sad that Mum isn't around anymore but hubby said we would take Dad out for Thanksgivings dinner this Thursday. : victory: We always do something on Thanksgivings but not Christmas. :blush:


----------



## LoveForLizards

felix93 said:


> I am not fan of Christmas, my Mum is half American, so she celebrated Thanksgivings and that was how my Grandparents brought her up and how Mum brought us up. It's sad that Mum isn't around anymore but hubby said we would take Dad out for Thanksgivings dinner this Thursday. : victory: We always do something on Thanksgivings but not Christmas. :blush:


Aww I think that's nice. :2thumb: We were always bought up with christmas and we'd get all hyper just about getting up earlier and exchanging pressies by the coal fire with a hot chocolate. :flrt:

And :gasp: KP has left the jungle! Can't believe I only just found out lol.


----------



## Lucy_

felix93 said:


> Lucy, was it you that were on TV yesterday? I walked pass the TV and just happened to see Jon talking about meerkats, didn't really stop and watch, but just thought I ask?


yes... we they wanted to know about the increase on meerkats for the adverts and our main message was that they dont make good everyday pets, and are NOTHING like the advert and they need alot of attention care etc so for poeple who think 'iwant one cause of the advert!' then tough because its not true lol that was the basic jist of it.


----------



## felix93

When we were young, we still have something for Christmas, but not like the children these days. We didn't have to do a Christmas list because Mum and Dad knew what to get us, we were always grateful with what we got. The only thing that scared me was the Christmas from my Aunties from my Dad's side. One always got us those very cheap plastic toys from the factory she worked in and the toys're usually unplayable. They fell into pieces when we opened the packages. The other Aunt got me shoes all the time, and they'd never fit. Usually they are too small. :whip: Other than that, I think I am okay with Christmas. Not excited about it, but just another day to me. 



LoveForLizards said:


> :flrt:
> 
> And :gasp: KP has left the jungle! Can't believe I only just found out lol.



:gasp: oh no...the show will be very boring now, except with Kim being a bully. Can't stand her and I don't like to watch argument on TV. :bash:


----------



## Lucy_

LoveForLizards said:


> And :gasp: KP has left the jungle! Can't believe I only just found out lol.


 
when!?! why?!:gasp:


----------



## felix93

Lucy_ said:


> yes... we they wanted to know about the increase on meerkats for the adverts and our main message was that they dont make good everyday pets, and are NOTHING like the advert and they need alot of attention care etc so for poeple who think 'iwant one cause of the advert!' then tough because its not true lol that was the basic jist of it.



I went into your shop only once since Jon started the business. I must have to go in and see your guys again. I have seen those Meerkats, they are lovely but I don't think I have time to take care of them. 

I work for the rescue centre, now I have people asking me if I can get them c. foxes because they can't afford for one from the breeder. I just wanted to shout at them, don't get one if they can't afford one, simple. What about vet fees and so on?


----------



## felix93

Lucy_ said:


> when!?! why?!:gasp:



Looks like I ain't the only one that don't want her to leave. :whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

felix93 said:


> When we were young, we still have something for Christmas, but not like the children these days. We didn't have to do a Christmas list because Mum and Dad knew what to get us, we were always grateful with what we got. The only thing that scared me was the Christmas from my Aunties from my Dad's side. One always got us those very cheap plastic toys from the factory she worked in and the toys're usually unplayable. They fell into pieces when we opened the packages. The other Aunt got me shoes all the time, and they'd never fit. Usually they are too small. :whip: Other than that, I think I am okay with Christmas. Not excited about it, but just another day to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :gasp: oh no...the show will be very boring now, except with Kim being a bully. Can't stand her and I don't like to watch argument on TV. :bash:


:lol2: I might start watching the show!



Lucy_ said:


> when!?! why?!:gasp:


5-6 hours ago as a guess as that was when she posted the message on Twitter (something like "I tried my best thank you all for your support" or something), she kept getting voted to do the bushtuckers so protested and left!


----------



## felix93

LoveForLizards said:


> 5-6 hours ago as a guess as that was when she posted the message on Twitter (something like "I tried my best thank you all for your support" or something), she kept getting voted to do the bushtuckers so protested and left!


But the thing is because people love to watch her *suffering*. She should have thought if she didn't want to do the trials, she shouldn't go back in in the first place.

Well This Morning should announce it in a mo then.


----------



## Lucy_

felix93 said:


> I went into your shop only once since Jon started the business. I must have to go in and see your guys again. I have seen those Meerkats, they are lovely but I don't think I have time to take care of them.
> 
> I work for the rescue centre, now I have people asking me if I can get them c. foxes because they can't afford for one from the breeder. I just wanted to shout at them, don't get one if they can't afford one, simple. What about vet fees and so on?


lol exactly its silly!! well the two at the shop are mine and jons, we hand reared the female as she was bullied out of her mob at 2 weeks old by her parents and sisters  and they come home everynight, and go to the shop in the day:flrt:


----------



## Lucy_

im at work so unfortunately cant watch this morning  lol but I have just looked on the internet and it said because she was sick of being picked on doing the trials...


----------



## felix93

Lucy_ said:


> lol exactly its silly!! well the two at the shop are mine and jons, we hand reared the female as she was bullied out of her mob at 2 weeks old by her parents and sisters  and they come home everynight, and go to the shop in the day:flrt:


One of them is very nosey, but I was in a rush last time I went into the shop, as I needed to get some livefood. I want to check out the rodents again next time when I go into the shop again.


----------



## felix93

Lucy_ said:


> im at work so unfortunately cant watch this morning  lol but I have just looked on the internet and it said because she was sick of being picked on doing the trials...



Yes it's confirmed now. They said KP has said she swore on her kids lives not doing all these trails again. :gasp: Oh well


----------



## Lucy_

ahh but she made it interesting to watch!!

yes you must come in and see them again, I am also getting some more rodents in soon... just waiting for the stock I have in to sell so that I can replace it all in one go! I am not normally in the shop as I work full time, but Jon is there 99% of the time lol


----------



## felix93

Yes Jon said he would be in the shop, last time I went in was the first day he was off since the shop's opened. lol

I probably have to look at the time after Christmas, just got so much to do here and then I have to go in the hossi for a week too, so that makes me having even less time. I got to sort out the house for family and friends to come and stay.

I know it's interesting to watch KP, oh well may be the show will still be okay.


----------



## Emmaj

Afternoon all


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

afternoon i have had my hair layered thinnend and had loads off it looks grand!! cost me three pound fifty!! x


----------



## Emmaj

Oh cool 

you not been at school ?


----------



## felix93

Looks like he is too embarassed going to school then. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

My dining room looks great. I have shift half of the room furniture, and painted that part of the wall now. Everything is so cleaned or looks cleaner. I bet the window cleaner thought I have gone mad cleaning again. The windows are so shiny inside. lol. :lol2: I won't be able to do the room tomorrow, so have to do that on Wed. Emm, I will text you the reason why, so you probably won't expect to talk to me tomorrow, or may be at least late in the evening, so you can still keep on trying to get my post count to 1000 this week. : victory:

Back later because I need to sort out my softshell turtle tank, he has been in the sink since morning because I was doing that part of the room. Poor mite probably think his house is too small. lol


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Looks like he is too embarassed going to school then. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> My dining room looks great. I have shift half of the room furniture, and painted that part of the wall now. Everything is so cleaned or looks cleaner. I bet the window cleaner thought I have gone mad cleaning again. The windows are so shiny inside. lol. :lol2: I won't be able to do the room tomorrow, so have to do that on Wed. Emm, I will text you the reason why, so you probably won't expect to talk to me tomorrow, or may be at least late in the evening, so you can still keep on trying to get my post count to 1000 this week. : victory:
> 
> Back later because I need to sort out my softshell turtle tank, he has been in the sink since morning because I was doing that part of the room. Poor mite probably think his house is too small. lol


 
okies hun text and chat to you in a bit then lol 


i have had a bit of an odd day really will tell all laters when you have more time to chat :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

yeah i whent to school at dinner....

this boy says "the fire alarm will be of soon his hairs on fire" 

i said "shut the f:censor:k up before i ram my foot up your a:censor:se" the teacher told me he deserved it!! xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> yeah i whent to school at dinner....
> 
> this boy says "the fire alarm will be of soon his hairs on fire"
> 
> i said "shut the f:censor:k up before i ram my foot up your a:censor:se" the teacher told me he deserved it!! xx


wonderful how very pleasant of you connor :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> wonderful how very pleasant of you connor :lol2:


well i walked past them all just so i could get it over with and they all said ewwww then so i was pee'd off ? x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well i walked past them all just so i could get it over with and they all said ewwww then so i was pee'd off ? x


tis kids for ya hun lol 

they like to wind you up : victory:


----------



## felix93

Children in school can be pain in the butt sometimes. :whistling2: I don't see anything's wrong with the colour, of course if i want to tearse you, that's different. eewwwwwwwwwwww, puke. :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Children in school can be pain in the butt sometimes. :whistling2: I don't see anything's wrong with the colour, of course if i want to tearse you, that's different. eewwwwwwwwwwww, puke. :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL was that you being nice there felix :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

I don't do nice things. I am a bitch. Only if I know his original colour. :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

tell him to get a before pic up then : victory::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

GRRR im gunna have no hair left im about to pull it all out im that annoyed what a crap day!!!


----------



## felix93

Oh yeah. CONN!!!!! Where are you? 

I just changed the hair conditioner, I don't stick with same brand, just whatever looks good to me when I go shopping. Anyway, this one seems making my hair very soft. I am trying to straighten it, and it seems easier. Or may be it's because I just changed the stuff again.


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> GRRR im gunna have no hair left im about to pull it all out im that annoyed what a crap day!!!


er........why ?


----------



## felix93

quilson_mc_spike said:


> GRRR im gunna have no hair left im about to pull it all out im that annoyed what a crap day!!!


You know when you dyed it, it made your hair weaker, so don't do it. 
There's nothing wrong with your hair.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> You know when you dyed it, it made your hair weaker, so don't do it.
> There's nothing wrong with your hair.


exactly con 

its nowt to do with anyone else anyway what colour you have and want your hair


----------



## felix93

Gawd have I gone mental? I don't want any of those celeb and def I want Lucy to stay. I think it's nice to see her "suffer" and do those trails. And although Katie left, I don't think she has made the wrong decision. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Gawd have I gone mental? I don't want any of those celeb and def I want Lucy to stay. I think it's nice to see her "suffer" and do those trails. And although Katie left, I don't think she has made the wrong decision. :whistling2:


no i know neither do i i agree 

i know of all the people to be up its 3 of the best


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

im at home really pee'd off... should i text my friends and tell them to get the bus to collage because i dont like them or put up and shut up??

im really sick and tired of this life tonight.... had a brill morning with my sis shopping but then since walking home from school i feel crap... i had to tell some girls i was gay otherwise my frineds would have done it and there were some lads from my year behind taking the pii and its really pee'd me off...  why couldnt i be normal??


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im at home really pee'd off... should i text my friends and tell them to get the bus to collage because i dont like them or put up and shut up??
> 
> im really sick and tired of this life tonight.... had a brill morning with my sis shopping but then since walking home from school i feel crap... i had to tell some girls i was gay otherwise my frineds would have done it and there were some lads from my year behind taking the pii and its really pee'd me off...  why couldnt i be normal??


 
but con whats not normal about you ? You are normal hun 

just because you are gay dosnt make you any more abnormal than anyone else 

if your friends are being like that then ask yourself are they actually really your friends ?

your days been a breeze compared to some peoples hun 

life is precious enjoy it dont wish it away


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> but con whats not normal about you ? You are normal hun
> 
> just because you are gay dosnt make you any more abnormal than anyone else
> 
> if your friends are being like that then ask yourself are they actually really your friends ?
> 
> your days been a breeze compared to some peoples hun
> 
> life is precious enjoy it dont wish it away


i have a wierd phobia i cant even talk to my parents about

im gay im camp...

but if they ask other people blurt it out... 

a breeze compared to what it could have been yes

if i could wish one thing from my life i would wish my school years gone! x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i have a wierd phobia i cant even talk to my parents about
> 
> im gay im camp...
> 
> but if they ask other people blurt it out...
> 
> a breeze compared to what it could have been yes
> 
> if i could wish one thing from my life i would wish my school years gone! x


 
it dosnt get any better hun, you just have to learn to rise above it and ignore people


----------



## felix93

But you can talk to us I hope anyway. George got bullied very bad with his disabilities. The children even said nasty things about me, but you know what, when you are in school, we all get buillied at some point. It's either you join the gang or not. I didn't when I was young and everybody picked on me. Tomorrow is another day anyway, just sleep on it and it will get better. 

I did hate school when I was young too, and I wish I finished school so soon, but now give me one thing, I would like to change it and go back to school and start all over it again.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> But you can talk to us I hope anyway. George got bullied very bad with his disabilities. The children even said nasty things about me, but you know what, when you are in school, we all get buillied at some point. It's either you join the gang or not. I didn't when I was young and everybody picked on me. Tomorrow is another day anyway, just sleep on it and it will get better.
> 
> I did hate school when I was young too, and I wish I finished school so soon, but now give me one thing, I would like to change it and go back to school and start all over it again.


thats exactly the same with me 

it went from one extreme to another for me at school at J & I school i was molly coddled and smoothered by people cos i was apparently small and cute.............but it turned the other way when i got to senior school and i was bullied and picked on for being so small 

i hated to school too but if you give up connor your not gonna be able to do what you want to do as the GCSE's are important and play a big part of getting onto college courses and even getting jobs


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> But you can talk to us I hope anyway. George got bullied very bad with his disabilities. The children even said nasty things about me, but you know what, when you are in school, we all get buillied at some point. It's either you join the gang or not. I didn't when I was young and everybody picked on me. Tomorrow is another day anyway, just sleep on it and it will get better.
> 
> I did hate school when I was young too, and I wish I finished school so soon, but now give me one thing, I would like to change it and go back to school and start all over it again.


thats why i want to do what i want to do as i know what it can be like.... low and high...

id love to help any child but the children i want to work with make it that little bit more special! xx


----------



## felix93

quilson_mc_spike said:


> thats why i want to do what i want to do as i know what it can be like.... low and high...
> 
> id love to help any child but the children i want to work with make it that little bit more special! xx


 
Then you need to stay in school and finish what you have to do in school first. If you don't have proper qualifications, you can't even get into a course doing what you want to do in the furture. No one will employ anyone who don't even finish school and get some GCSE first. The children, whether they have disabilities or not, you need qualification to learn how to deal with them. I might have George but I have no choice. Everyday is different, I don't know what I am facing until the morning, I don't even know what I am facing right now, he could throw some sort of big surprises to my face and I have to deal with that. It's not easy, and I am just dealing with one little child here, not a lot of children.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Then you need to stay in school and finish what you have to do in school first. If you don't have proper qualifications, you can't even get into a course doing what you want to do in the furture. No one will employ anyone who don't even finish school and get some GCSE first. The children, whether they have disabilities or not, you need qualification to learn how to deal with them. I might have George but I have no choice. Everyday is different, I don't know what I am facing until the morning, I don't even know what I am facing right now, he could throw some sort of big surprises to my face and I have to deal with that. It's not easy, and I am just dealing with one little child here, not a lot of children.


i honestly have so much respect for you i know how hard it is for you, i hae worked with children with special needs, its hard work and you need a hell of alot of stamina too and be prepared for anything to happen 

respect to you hun :notworthy:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> Then you need to stay in school and finish what you have to do in school first. If you don't have proper qualifications, you can't even get into a course doing what you want to do in the furture. No one will employ anyone who don't even finish school and get some GCSE first. The children, whether they have disabilities or not, you need qualification to learn how to deal with them. I might have George but I have no choice. Everyday is different, I don't know what I am facing until the morning, I don't even know what I am facing right now, he could throw some sort of big surprises to my face and I have to deal with that. It's not easy, and I am just dealing with one little child here, not a lot of children.


very very true... i do plan on staying in school next year i am doing about 3 days out of school in collage as they have better facilities than the school have ... so i am hoping to be onto my level two when i leave school....

when i was in the hairdressers the woman said "are you doing hair at collage?" "i said yeah i will be" " what level are you on?" "im still in school haha" she was supprized i was only 13 x


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> i honestly have so much respect for you i know how hard it is for you, i hae worked with children with special needs, its hard work and you need a hell of alot of stamina too and be prepared for anything to happen
> 
> respect to you hun :notworthy:


You know any Mother will do anything for her children, that's so true. And Emm, if you have to do it, you just do it and not raise an eye browse. Having George is just testing my patient and of course I have had a lot of bad days too. 

I love to be a kid again. So much fun there and nothing to worry.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> You know any Mother will do anything for her children, that's so true. And Emm, if you have to do it, you just do it and not raise an eye browse. Having George is just testing my patient and of course I have had a lot of bad days too.
> 
> I love to be a kid again. So much fun there and nothing to worry.


yeah thats so very true hun 

and oh yes to be a kid again..........nothing to worry about other than who your gonna fall out with at school that day :lol2: everything handed to you on a plate pretty much :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Conn, good on you because you know what you want to do, and what you need to get there. Some children I know just says they want to work with like animals, but they don't even go and do what they have to do. Watching animals programmes don't get them nowhere. :whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

> im pretty sure missy is in season
> the reptile taxi is no longer open for business says:
> how old is she
> IF GOD HAD A TWIN IT WOULD BE ME X says:
> one sec lol
> nine month old ! i think
> no she aint one sec
> i lie almost 7 months old she would come in season earlier than other cats as she is a oriental
> the reptile taxi is no longer open for business says:
> i thought she was only a baby
> IF GOD HAD A TWIN IT WOULD BE ME X says:
> no i got her at 4 month old on the 5 of oct
> god what am i on at all
> almost 7 yeah im right ?
> the reptile taxi is no longer open for business says:
> no
> she will be about 6 months old on 5th december then
> IF GOD HAD A TWIN IT WOULD BE ME X says:
> almost six then lmao wats up with me?
> the reptile taxi is no longer open for business says:
> not 7
> IF GOD HAD A TWIN IT WOULD BE ME X says:
> i know im going insane!


got there in the end huh???


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> yeah thats so very true hun
> 
> and oh yes to be a kid again..........nothing to worry about other than who your gonna fall out with at school that day :lol2: everything handed to you on a plate pretty much :lol2:


I know, how nice eh? lol :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> Conn, good on you because you know what you want to do, and what you need to get there. Some children I know just says they want to work with like animals, but they don't even go and do what they have to do. Watching animals programmes don't get them nowhere. :whistling2:


i used to say i wanted to own an exotic mammels petshop but after seeing what a rewarding job working with children can be i have decided what i want to do and im going to get it!! even if i have to get a uni loan :/  xx


----------



## felix93

Emm, you watching ITV2? More gossip about KP. lol


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> got there in the end huh???


are you having her spayed connor ?



felix93 said:


> I know, how nice eh? lol :2thumb:


Oh yeah definately :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Emm, you watching ITV2? More gossip about KP. lol


 
yeah im watching it lol its like a ritual now every night itv1 then over to itv2 :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

im not sure emm... i think so... xx


----------



## felix93

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i used to say i wanted to own an exotic mammels petshop but after seeing what a rewarding job working with children can be i have decided what i want to do and im going to get it!! even if i have to get a uni loan :/  xx


 
I know a lot of children want to work with animals because of all those TV programmes. And then they moan there's no job for them to do, but hang on a min, no one was born with a golden key. No one was born to be a director without going through all the ups and downs first. All jobs are equally good I think as long as you have your aim. At the end of the day, any job can help to pay bills. :lol2:


----------



## felix93

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im not sure emm... i think so... xx


Get her spay if you are not going to breed her 'cos unspray queen have some sort of female problems when older.


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im not sure emm... i think so... xx


you would probs be best having her spayed if your not breeding her to another bengal hun


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> Get her spay if you are not going to breed her 'cos unspray queen have some sort of female problems when older.


well this is it... id love to breed her but im not sure so im leaving the option open for now... xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well this is it... id love to breed her but im not sure so im leaving the option open for now... xx


but why do you want to breed her why cant you have her as a pet ?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> but why do you want to breed her why cant you have her as a pet ?


she will more than likely be a pet and probs will be spayed when the time is right .... but like i say i have thought of it but im keeping it off for now because she is my baby and it doesnt need to be thought about plus i dont have papers xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> she will more than likely be a pet and probs will be spayed when the time is right .... but like i say i have thought of it but im keeping it off for now because she is my baby and it doesnt need to be thought about plus i dont have papers xx


so if you dont have papers then your unlikely to get a descent stud cat for her unless you buy another bengal in thats not related to her and your not gonna be able to register kittens


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> so if you dont have papers then your unlikely to get a descent stud cat for her unless you buy another bengal in thats not related to her and your not gonna be able to register kittens


exactly... youve reminded me i need to find the breeders contacts ! x


----------



## Shell195

Evening all  Im sat here nibbling Dennis lol


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> exactly... youve reminded me i need to find the breeders contacts ! x


why dont you have her papers ?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Evening all


evening hunni :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Evening all  Im sat here nibbling Dennis lol


 
LOL are you getting him back for normally nibbling you ?


----------



## Shell195

Nooooooooooooooo he just tastes nice


----------



## Shell195

Connor why do you feel the need to breed her?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im nibbling Dennis:whistling2: Nooooooooooooooo he just tastes nice


 
hmmm have you had a dark drink with the other dark stuff in it ?:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> hmmm have you had a dark drink with the other dark stuff in it ?:lol2:


Just the one :lol2: Sometimes I lick his head:gasp: Does that make me odd???


----------



## Shell195

How are the 2 baby GPR doing?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Just the one :lol2: Sometimes I lick his head:gasp: Does that make me odd???


Not at all :whistling2: just proves your love for your kitty: victory: (i could of worded that so different then :gasp::lol2


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> How are the 2 baby GPR doing?


as far as i can gather they are doing good 

i dunno where felix has vanished to


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Not at all :whistling2: just proves your love for your kitty: victory: (i could of worded that so different then :gasp::lol2


 
:lol2: Bad girrrrrrrrrrrrrrlllllllllllllllllllllllllll:blush:


----------



## Shell195

Maybe me and my oddness scared her off :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Bad girrrrrrrrrrrrrrlllllllllllllllllllllllllll:blush:


Nooooo not at all i worded it nicely soooooo me is a good gurly


----------



## felix93

Shell195 said:


> Just the one :lol2: Sometimes I lick his head:gasp: Does that make me odd???


 
Don't confess if you start licking his butt. :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Nooooo not at all i worded it nicely soooooo me is a good gurly


 
Thats a first:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Maybe me and my oddness scared her off :whistling2:


 
nah she vanished before you appeared lol :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

grr i cant find the womans address on tomtom i know it was 11 something drive but its not in the history  she took the advert of preloved and i cant remember her Username ! xx


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Thats a first:lol2:


yus i have to say i was very proud of myself :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

felix93 said:


> Don't confess if you start licking his butt. :whistling2:


 


Urrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhh even Im not that bad:lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> as far as i can gather they are doing good
> 
> i dunno where felix has vanished to


Have a lap chicken on me, so I can only type so much. :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> grr i cant find the womans address on tomtom i know it was 11 something drive but its not in the history  she took the advert of preloved and i cant remember her Username ! xx


connor please dont tell me you bought her as registered an the breeder said she would send the papers in the post ?


----------



## Shell195

felix93 said:


> Have a lap chicken on me, so I can only type so much. :blush:


 
Awwwwwwwwww thats so sweet:flrt: Where does he sleep at bedtime?


----------



## felix93

Shell195 said:


> How are the 2 baby GPR doing?


Yup, they are still okay. I will update pics when I have a chance, give them a few days to grow first. Just fingers crossed. : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Urrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhh even Im not that bad:lol2:


LOL are you sure ???



felix93 said:


> Have a lap chicken on me, so I can only type so much. :blush:


ahhhhhh has pekin got on your lap and made himself comfy hee hee


----------



## felix93

Shell195 said:


> Awwwwwwwwww thats so sweet:flrt: Where does he sleep at bedtime?


He really is a sweetie, he loves the attention just the same as the cats. :flrt:Only problem is he likes to wake everybody up early by cocokoodoo by everybody's ears in the morning.


----------



## Shell195

Connor what area did you buy her from?


----------



## Shell195

At our sanctuary we have 3 chickens that are really tame and I always pick them up and cuddle them:flrt: The other 40 dont like people:lol2:


----------



## felix93

This is Pekin the lap chicken. lol :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> image
> 
> This is Pekin the lap chicken. lol :lol2:


awwwwwwwww how proud does he look bless him :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

felix93 said:


> image
> 
> This is Pekin the lap chicken. lol :lol2:


 
Hes gorgeous.:flrt: My friend has 5 Pekins in her garden including a cockerel but they arent very tame


----------



## felix93

My other chickens are okay, but they live downstairs in the hen house. Pekin was being bullied because I have already got quite a few cockerals, and Pekin was just too tiny, so I kept him in the house. Now he became a house chicken, sleeping in bed etc. He has done a few accidents but otherwise, he is still pretty good, toilet trained wise. :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

felix93 said:


> My other chickens are okay, but they live downstairs in the hen house. Pekin was being bullied because I have already got quite a few cockerals, and Pekin was just too tiny, so I kept him in the house. Now he became a house chicken, sleeping in bed etc. He has done a few accidents but otherwise, he is still pretty good, toilet trained wise. :2thumb:


 

Haha I no longer feel odd:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> My other chickens are okay, but they live downstairs in the hen house. Pekin was being bullied because I have already got quite a few cockerals, and Pekin was just too tiny, so I kept him in the house. Now he became a house chicken, sleeping in bed etc. He has done a few accidents but otherwise, he is still pretty good, toilet trained wise. :2thumb:


 
hee hee makes me chuckle to think of a chicken hopping in the cat litter tray to poop :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Yup, he is just so tame, and he even eats with the cats at dinner time. I think he thinks he is a cat.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Haha I no longer feel odd:lol2:


 
shell now now i have often told you that you are not odd just special :flrt::flrt::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> hee hee makes me chuckle to think of a chicken hopping in the cat litter tray to poop :lol2:


He has his poo box, not the cats ones :bash: His is just a tray, he won't go through flap and into the tray. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Shell, I ain't odd. I am just a bit abnormal. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Yup, he is just so tame, and he even eats with the cats at dinner time. I think he thinks he is a cat.


i definately agree he thinks he is a cat :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> He has his poo box, not the cats ones :bash: His is just a tray, he won't go through flap and into the tray. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Shell, I ain't odd. I am just a bit abnormal. :lol2:


its still so sweet to think of him hopping in his tray to poop though lol


----------



## felix93

lol I supposed. I am surprised I could toilet trained a chicken. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> lol I supposed. I am surprised I could toilet trained a chicken. :whistling2:


i know thats what makes me chuckle :lol2:


----------



## felix93

If you ever passing by, you have to come and check him out. He can do side walk and run very fast, trying to get his attention. lol. It's just so cute and I am not fast enough to video that. But I hope I will one day soon. : victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Sorry have to butt in here because I'm so intrigued...:lol2:



felix93 said:


> He has done a few accidents but otherwise, he is still pretty good, toilet trained wise. :2thumb:


Actually litter trained? He'll independently go to a litter tray to go to the toilet? :lol2: How did you manage to litter train a chicken! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> If you ever passing by, you have to come and check him out. He can do side walk and run very fast, trying to get his attention. lol. It's just so cute and I am not fast enough to video that. But I hope I will one day soon. : victory:


lol im so gonna have to find a way of coming to see you :flrt:


----------



## felix93

LoveForLizards said:


> Sorry have to butt in here because I'm so intrigued...:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually litter trained? He'll independently go to a litter tray to go to the toilet? :lol2: How did you manage to litter train a chicken! :lol2:


 
It's the cats who trained him, not me. :whistling2: He follows the cats since he was a hatching, he has done a lot of accidents at the time, but then now nothing on the floor but in his box. He tried to follow the cats but my cat's litter trays have the flap, he couldn't push that open, so I just got him a wilkos style 99p litter tray.


----------



## LoveForLizards

felix93 said:


> It's the cats who trained him, not me. :whistling2: He follows the cats since he was a hatching, he has done a lot of accidents at the time, but then now nothing on the floor but in his box. He tried to follow the cats but my cat's litter trays have the flap, he couldn't push that open, so I just got him a wilkos style 99p litter tray.


Awww bless :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Hot choccy and toast for me:mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj

well its bedtime for me im falling asleep nearly lol 

so nighty night all will chat tomorrow 

felix i will text ya tomorrow hun 

:flrt::flrt:


----------



## felix93

LoveForLizards said:


> Awww bless :flrt::flrt:


He is the first chicken that can control his poo. That's why I think he is even more special and I let him stay in the house and sleep in our bed. :lol2:

Stop talking about food because I am hungry Shell.


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> well its bedtime for me im falling asleep nearly lol
> 
> so nighty night all will chat tomorrow
> 
> felix i will text ya tomorrow hun
> 
> :flrt::flrt:


Goodnight, I am off soon too. Yes text me, I can still reply, but I won't be online. :whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> connor please dont tell me you bought her as registered an the breeder said she would send the papers in the post ?


no she was baught as un registered as they would take 200 off if i didnt have her papers WTH?!



Shell195 said:


> Connor what area did you buy her from?


wigin ... at number 11 :blush:


----------



## Shell195

quilson_mc_spike said:


> no she was baught as un registered as they would take 200 off if i didnt have her papers WTH?!
> 
> 
> 
> wigin ... at number 11 :blush:


 
Wigan is only down the road from me, let me search google


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Wigan is only down the road from me, let me search google


you go hun please xx!! its hard i cant even remember her name! x


----------



## Shell195

Not enough info sorry. Hasnt it got the breeders name etc on her vaccination card??


----------



## felix93

Shell195 said:


> Wigan is only down the road from me, let me search google


Is 192.com any good?


----------



## Shell195

felix93 said:


> Is 192.com any good?


 
Only if he has a surname


----------



## Shell195

Its very quiet on here without Emma isnt it:whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Wigan is only down the road from me, let me search google


you go hun please xx!! its hard i cant even remember her name! x


----------



## Shell195

Connor preloved user names of people in wigan who sell Bengals are Mary, Peanuts, Rainbow, do any of these ring a bell??


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ophelia, whats up with george if you dont mind me askin? and how old is he? sorry if ive missed it n youve already said....


can i just say im sat watchin the grudge on my own and absolutely SHITTIN myself!
please talk to me, i dont want to be alone :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Connor preloved user names of people in wigan who sell Bengals are Mary, Peanuts, Rainbow, do any of these ring a bell??


nope  come on msn hon xxx

BTW add me [email protected] you can all add me hehe  x


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ophelia, whats up with george if you dont mind me askin? and how old is he? sorry if ive missed it n youve already said....
> 
> 
> can i just say im sat watchin the grudge on my own and absolutely SHITTIN myself!
> please talk to me, i dont want to be alone :lol2:


 

*BOO :whistling2:*


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> *BOO :whistling2:*


you could have made it more scaryist! x


----------



## felix93

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ophelia, whats up with george if you dont mind me askin? and how old is he? sorry if ive missed it n youve already said....
> 
> 
> can i just say im sat watchin the grudge on my own and absolutely SHITTIN myself!
> please talk to me, i dont want to be alone :lol2:


Why can't you call me felix? I like felix the name better. :whistling2:

George is an autistic kid. He is 12 will be 13 next May although I keep on thinking he is 13 and will be 14 next May. 

Where is Ditta?


----------



## Shell195

Hmmm I wondered that to, maybe she is in bed:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

I think Cat maybe in hiding:lol2:


----------



## felix93

Shell195 said:


> I think Cat maybe in hiding:lol2:


She usually just posts something and then vanish for days in this thread. Hate it when you ask her a question or try to tell her something. :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Felix your real name is very pretty


----------



## Shell195

felix93 said:


> She usually just posts something and then vanish for days in this thread. Hate it when you ask her a question or try to tell her something. :bash:


 
Its not just me then :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Me and Dennis are off to bed now as Im shattered. Nighty night x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

im here im here! just cackin myself!
Ditta is in bed!

and i disappear cos i cant keep up with you lot, i look away for 2 mins and another 8 pages appear! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

n now no one replied before i go to bed?!?!!? after all your whinin!:lol2:

right ill have to remember the page number!

night xxx


----------



## Emmaj

lol cat bless ya hee hee 

morning all


----------



## Shell195

Morning Emma:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Morning shell 

come one woman some more of your wierd and wonderful chat please to cheer me up :lol2::lol2:

Oh how are you today ?


----------



## Lucy_

HELLLOOOO!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

why hullo there madam Lucy :2thumb::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Lucy_

:flrt: IM booooorrrddd


----------



## Emmaj

tell me about it 

im sat in silence cant be bothered with the tv :lol2:

and my sis had pinched my radio for her rehersals lol as its a cd player on it so cant listen to radio which is what i would normally do when i cant be bothered with tv lol


----------



## Lucy_

Why dont you play it through your computer??:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

cos it will probs end up overheating then conk out on me :lol2:

well im on my 4th coffee lol


----------



## Lucy_

lol fair enough! im on my 5th cuppa tea... mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Emmaj

If i drink too much tea i have to pee all the time :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_

lol!! why does tea make you do that and not coffee?


----------



## Emmaj

I have no idea lol wierd init ha ha 

i have a kitten sat on my shoulder purring very loudly into my ear :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_

awwww lol... I have incident reports to write as some students have a mahoosive scrap!!:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

lovely sounds like fun ha ha 

scrapping students hee hee 

i made the mistake of puttin my hair in a pony tail my head now probs looks like a pin cushion from the kittys chasing my pony tail :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_

hahahaha ideal target!!!:devil:


----------



## Emmaj

I know lol their claws bloomin hurt an all lol 

its funnier watching them bat the skunks tails as it dosnt hurt my head then :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Lucy_ said:


> :flrt: IM booooorrrddd


Get some work done then!! :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Get some work done then!! :whistling2:


she must be doing cos she left me all on my own on here


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

evening all hows your day beeen?! my mum is getting an i phone and wont even lend me her old one until x mas nd seeing as (or not seeing) the screen is so broke there is no movement when the fine slides up you cant see what your putting  x


----------



## farmercoope

i must of had the laziest day of all apart from college! lol


----------



## Emmaj

LOL my day was pretty lazy though i have been monkeying around this evening at rehersals :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> LOL my day was pretty lazy though i have been monkeying around this evening at rehersals :lol2:


rehersals?


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> rehersals?


yeah i have been involved in the local pantomime society since i was 9 but when preg with lewis and after having him had a couple of years break then started helping out back stage with make up and quick dresses and such 

well lewis is now involved too so thought sod it will go for a part this year :lol2: and i got what i wanted :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> yeah i have been involved in the local pantomime society since i was 9 but when preg with lewis and after having him had a couple of years break then started helping out back stage with make up and quick dresses and such
> 
> well lewis is now involved too so thought sod it will go for a part this year :lol2: and i got what i wanted :2thumb:


 
Ooh cool! What are you?


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Ooh cool! What are you?


we are doing robinson crusoe and im the gorilla :lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> we are doing robinson crusoe and im the gorilla :lol2::lol2:


 
Lol cool  have fun!


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Lol cool  have fun!


 
oh it is fun you look rather daft jumping about like a monkey when you dont have a suit on :blush::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> oh it is fun you look rather daft jumping about like a monkey when you dont have a suit on :blush::lol2:


Surprise surprise, trust you being a monkey, and it will be a smal monkey too. :Na_Na_Na_Na: I have those monkey images that I saw at the zoo. :whistling2:

Morning all,

And Emm, I probably won't be around much for the rest of this week, it's Thanksgiving and we will be going out etc etc. And during the day, I really need to sort out the house, only one more month to go before my family arrives, and will have to go into hossi too, so not much time left. I will text you now and again when I have a min.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Surprise surprise, trust you being a monkey, and it will be a smal monkey too. :Na_Na_Na_Na: I have those monkey images that I saw at the zoo. :whistling2:
> 
> Morning all,
> 
> And Emm, I probably won't be around much for the rest of this week, it's Thanksgiving and we will be going out etc etc. And during the day, I really need to sort out the house, only one more month to go before my family arrives, and will have to go into hossi too, so not much time left. I will text you now and again when I have a min.


 
okies hun no problem at all 

tis a busy time of year for you  

yes lol the monkey part suits me to a tee :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> yes lol the monkey part suits me to a tee :lol2:


I didnt want to be the one to say it!


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> I didnt want to be the one to say it!


ahhhh joe ya know me takes more than that to offend me :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:hmm:Are you sure its not a Marmoset you are playing:whistling2:

Haha I nearly choked at my own joke:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :hmm:Are you sure its not a Marmoset you are playing:whistling2:
> 
> Haha I nearly choked at my own joke:lol2:


LOLOL that did make me laugh too 

nopes its definately a gorilla :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> :hmm:Are you sure its not a Marmoset you are playing:whistling2:
> 
> Haha I nearly choked at my own joke:lol2:


 
Lmao! Would be a pygmy one!


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Lmao! Would be a pygmy one!


 
i will look bigger on stage :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> i will look bigger on stage :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 
even from the back row! LOL


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> even from the back row! LOL


 
yeah lol even from there :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

so hows you then joe ?


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> i will look bigger on stage :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


back row probably see a black cricket jumping around more alike but with binoculars may be you can just about to see a little monkey :whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> yeah lol even from there :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> so hows you then joe ?


Im very very tired! Elmo has a thing about waking me up nearely every hour through the night, ive been getting no sleep im so tired! 

Hows you?


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> back row probably see a black cricket jumping around more alike but with binoculars may be you can just about to see a little monkey :whistling2:


LOL hello you :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Im very very tired! Elmo has a thing about waking me up nearely every hour through the night, ive been getting no sleep im so tired!
> 
> Hows you?


 
im good thanx lol 

elmo wants to play thats why tut you should know that daddy :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Ooooo while i think on joe and felix can you pm me your addresses so i can send you a crimble card pleasie :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> im good thanx lol
> 
> elmo wants to play thats why tut you should know that daddy :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


Oh I do know that, it doesn't mean I like it, she only wants scrathes but its bloody annoying at 3am, 4am and then half 5-6!! She is having an outdoor enclosure built soon for night times and when im out for long periods so will be fine! Lol


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Oh I do know that, it doesn't mean I like it, she only wants scrathes but its bloody annoying at 3am, 4am and then half 5-6!! She is having an outdoor enclosure built soon for night times and when im out for long periods so will be fine! Lol


awwwww poor elmo be sent out to the cold because all she wants it tummy tickles :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> Ooooo while i think on joe and felix can you pm me your addresses so i can send you a crimble card pleasie :flrt::flrt::flrt:


You can have my address, but don't send me a Christmas card, because it will just end up in the bin very soon after Xmas. I don't collect them and I don't send them out. Save you a second class (or first class) stamp as well as the card. But thank you.


----------



## farmercoope

felix93 said:


> You can have my address, but don't send me a Christmas card, because it will just end up in the bin very soon after Xmas. I don't collect them and I don't send them out. Save you a second class (or first class) stamp as well as the card. But thank you.


 
:O I love christmas!


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> awwwww poor elmo be sent out to the cold because all she wants it tummy tickles :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Lol I can give her tummy tickles in the day but noo she wants to sleep! LOL You know im gonna give in and bring her back in! It will make my dad happier though having an outside pen


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> You can have my address, but don't send me a Christmas card, because it will just end up in the bin very soon after Xmas. I don't collect them and I don't send them out. Save you a second class (or first class) stamp as well as the card. But thank you.


 
i dont normally buy cards or when i do i forget to send them out ha ha but thought i would try remember to send them this year ha ha


----------



## farmercoope

Will private message it you through Emma!


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> :O I love christmas!


dont forget to pm your addy :2thumb:



farmercoope said:


> Lol I can give her tummy tickles in the day but noo she wants to sleep! LOL You know im gonna give in and bring her back in! It will make my dad happier though having an outside pen


why will it make your dad happy ?

awwwwww i know you wont be able to leave her out there lol


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Will private message it you through Emma!


 
thank you hun :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> dont forget to pm your addy :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> why will it make your dad happy ?
> 
> awwwwww i know you wont be able to leave her out there lol


 
Because raccoon poo STINKS! lol

Have sent you my addy


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Because raccoon poo STINKS! lol
> 
> Have sent you my addy


 
is it as bad as meerkat poo :lol2:

yes got it hun and have sent you mine :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

Only just gone and hoover up the mess I created by one of the vivs, and there are a few posts already. :whistling2:

Christmas to me is just another day. I think it's okay(ISH) but I def won't lose my sleep or anything and get up at like 4am in the morning and pretending Santa's been and dropped me pressies. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Whoever is reading this, that is my friends of course, may be if you give me your email address, I will do you an e card. lol: victory: Still better than nothing. :blush:


----------



## farmercoope

felix93 said:


> Only just gone and hoover up the mess I created by one of the vivs, and there are a few posts already. :whistling2:
> 
> Christmas to me is just another day. I think it's okay(ISH) but I def won't lose my sleep or anything and get up at like 4am in the morning and pretending Santa's been and dropped me pressies. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Whoever is reading this, that is my friends of course, may be if you give me your email address, I will do you an e card. lol: victory: Still better than nothing. :blush:


My dad is exactly like that, doesnt see the need to go out and spend loads of pressies and decs!


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Only just gone and hoover up the mess I created by one of the vivs, and there are a few posts already. :whistling2:
> 
> Christmas to me is just another day. I think it's okay(ISH) but I def won't lose my sleep or anything and get up at like 4am in the morning and pretending Santa's been and dropped me pressies. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Whoever is reading this, that is my friends of course, may be if you give me your email address, I will do you an e card. lol: victory: Still better than nothing. :blush:


LOL hun i know what you mean i would be the same if it wasnt for lewis 

its like birthdays they are just another day too :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

farmercoope said:


> My dad is exactly like that, doesnt see the need to go out and spend loads of pressies and decs!



But it's true. I think of my friends all the time, and when I go shopping during the year, I just pick up little stuff for them because that's the time I thought of them. Christmas is just too commercial now and seems like who spent the most between friends. I read some threads on ebay few years back and people seemed like to competite each other (strangers in a way) that who spent the most. Plain stupid to me. :devil:


----------



## felix93

I sound like very rude not sending Christmas cards out, but I haven't done it probably since I was in my late teens. :blush: So just don't think I am rude that I don't send Christmas cards to you all.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> But it's true. I think of my friends all the time, and when I go shopping during the year, I just pick up little stuff for them because that's the time I thought of them. Christmas is just too commercial now and seems like who spent the most between friends. I read some threads on ebay few years back and people seemed like to competite each other (strangers in a way) that who spent the most. Plain stupid to me. :devil:


 
i totally agree i hate the whole well i spent x amount on so and so.........its not that, that should matter its the thought that goes into a present that counts not the cost of it


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I sound like very rude not sending Christmas cards out, but I haven't done it probably since I was in my late teens. :blush: So just don't think I am rude that I don't send Christmas cards to you all.


not at all hun your not rude at all :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> i totally agree i hate the whole well i spent x amount on so and so.........its not that, that should matter its the thought that goes into a present that counts not the cost of it


I agree! Id be happy with anything really i like the whole atmosphere though with everyone being together and happy and laughing and stuff!


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> I agree! Id be happy with anything really i like the whole atmosphere though with everyone being together and happy and laughing and stuff!


yeah i agree its a nice time to bring families and friends together 


ooooo you still aint had no update pics of effy an elmo tut :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> yeah i agree its a nice time to bring families and friends together
> 
> 
> ooooo you still aint had no update pics of effy an elmo tut :lol2:


Lol elmo has her own facebook, she has pics on there! lol

'Mo Raccoon is her name on there if you want to add her


----------



## felix93

Yeah every year my brother comes and visits, so just the whole family and that's about it. We don't buy each other any pressies at all, but I usually arrange to go to London to see at least one Musical during the Christmas season and we also like to go to zoo or any other open air places just to freeze to death. :whistling2: But the main thing is because it's *almost* the whole family and that's the most important thing to us. I said almost because Mum passed away years ago now.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

meh christmas is good but thats because im spoilt....

my dad destest's christmas in every way shape and form...

i hate the dinner :/ im really bad with large food portions ill probs have some roast potato and some mash.... i eat about two pieces of pizza and im full...


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Lol elmo has her own facebook, she has pics on there! lol
> 
> 'Mo Raccoon is her name on there if you want to add her


not the same as adding them on here though  

i hardly use facebook it crashes on me all the time and i end up having to shut the puter down


----------



## felix93

farmercoope said:


> Lol elmo has her own facebook, she has pics on there! lol
> 
> 'Mo Raccoon is her name on there if you want to add her



I am going to add her. lol. Then I have one more friend. lol.


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> meh christmas is good but thats because im spoilt....
> 
> my dad destest's christmas in every way shape and form...
> 
> i hate the dinner :/ im really bad with large food portions ill probs have some roast potato and some mash.... i eat about two pieces of pizza and im full...


 
connor thats pittyful :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Yeah every year my brother comes and visits, so just the whole family and that's about it. We don't buy each other any pressies at all, but I usually arrange to go to London to see at least one Musical during the Christmas season and we also like to go to zoo or any other open air places just to freeze to death. :whistling2: But the main thing is because it's *almost* the whole family and that's the most important thing to us. I said almost because Mum passed away years ago now.


yeah i know what you mean hun 

its gonna be ever so wierd this year with my gran not being here


----------



## felix93

It's weird when your family is not complete in the first year. I remember we all have to go away abroad trying to forget everything. It's horrible. My Grandparents and my nanny also passed away before Thanksgiving / Christmas, so it's just pain to all of us who left behind. It's very hard to lift the spirit up.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> It's weird when your family is not complete in the first year. I remember we all have to go away abroad trying to forget everything. It's horrible. My Grandparents and my nanny also passed away before Thanksgiving / Christmas, so it's just pain to all of us who left behind. It's very hard to lift the spirit up.


yeah thats true 

suppose we have to remember that they would want us to carry on as we would have done and enjoy


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> connor thats pittyful :lol2:


lmaoo whats pitty?? x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> lmaoo whats pitty?? x


 
the amount you eat lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> the amount you eat lol


what does it mean ?:blush:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> what does it mean ?:blush:


means its nothing lol 

you should be eating more your still growing 

lewis is 9 and eats 10x more than you do :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> means its nothing lol
> 
> you should be eating more your still growing
> 
> lewis is 9 and eats 10x more than you do :lol2:


but im tiny haha i dont need to eat much or ill get fat! x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> but im tiny haha i dont need to eat much or ill get fat! x


OMG connor im tiny too and eat 20x the amount you do and im not fat 

your still growing you need to be eating properly hun if you dont you can make yourself ill 

lew isnt fat and he eats like a pig 

if you eat at the right times you burn off what you have consumed properly


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> OMG connor im tiny too and eat 20x the amount you do and im not fat
> 
> your still growing you need to be eating properly hun if you dont you can make yourself ill
> 
> lew isnt fat and he eats like a pig
> 
> if you eat at the right times you burn off what you have consumed properly



i do eat properly i eat until i am full?

me dad said he used to be like me until he started to eat alot now hes fat!! x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i do eat properly i eat until i am full?
> 
> me dad said he used to be like me until he started to eat alot now hes fat!! x


your not gonna get fat if you exercise properly, eat properly ect ect......:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Connor you are far to thin, you look fragile, if you were my son you would be eating healthily not starving yourself


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

im not starving myself im a healthy eater and do eat food just not lots i eat three small meals per day usually two pieces of toast an egg mayo butty and for tea some chips or a piece of pizza sometimes ill have half a plate of chips and be full etc.... all depends how i feel... all my family are skinny apart from my mum and tbh i dont think she is THAT fat considering she has had 5 kids she is still like i think i size 14.... dont tell her i said that  

i eat healthy though and dont do any exercise apart from walking :O thats bad eh? tis okie if you can get away with it huh?? x


----------



## farmercoope

To be fair connor you do look like your about to snap when the next gust of wind comes along! LOL


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

farmercoope said:


> To be fair connor you do look like your about to snap when the next gust of wind comes along! LOL


lmfao 

i did nearly get blown away the other day LOL


----------



## Emmaj

LOLOLOL im sorry connor but wat joe said made me really laugh :lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> LOLOLOL im sorry connor but wat joe said made me really laugh :lol2::lol2:


im fragile buuut i dont say that on my box so please take care of me!


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im fragile buuut i dont say that on my box so please take care of me!


 
LOL well im taking a couple of the skunkies to jolleys on sat to have their pic taken hee hee 

think its gonna be havoc and angel i take see who is the best behaved when i get there :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> LOL well im taking a couple of the skunkies to jolleys on sat to have their pic taken hee hee
> 
> think its gonna be havoc and angel i take see who is the best behaved when i get there :lol2:


hehe well as im tidying up missy is messing up!

i had a dream that edward from jedward came to myy house and he was hot and we were dating!!!

is it normal for a chinchilla aged 4 weeks to be jumping to the highest shelve bearing in mind the cage is like5 foot tall ! ? x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe well as im tidying up missy is messing up!
> 
> i had a dream that edward from jedward came to myy house and he was hot and we were dating!!!
> 
> is it normal for a chinchilla aged 4 weeks to be jumping to the highest shelve bearing in mind the cage is like5 foot tall ! ? x


 
good lil gurl missy ha ha 

hmmmmmmm what an odd dream con lol 

well if baby chin can do it then i dont see a problem hun lol 

right have to go gotta go town and get some bits 

chat latter hun an have a good day :2thumb::flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> good lil gurl missy ha ha
> 
> hmmmmmmm what an odd dream con lol
> 
> well if baby chin can do it then i dont see a problem hun lol
> 
> right have to go gotta go town and get some bits
> 
> chat latter hun an have a good day :2thumb::flrt:


yep she can do it... at first i put a shelf low so she could hide under it and sit on it i woke this morning to a chin on nthe top top shelf :O

i know i also had a dream i won x factor!

okie hnny chat ;later will do XX :flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i had a *nightmare* that edward from jedward came to myy house and he was hot and we were dating!!!


Fixed it for you : victory:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

LoveForLizards said:


> Fixed it for you : victory:


nah he was well diff in my dream i think he was my dream boyfriend ! x


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> nah he was well diff in my dream i think he was my dream boyfriend ! x


:lol2:

Did you talk to Gazz yesterdayyy?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

LoveForLizards said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Did you talk to Gazz yesterdayyy?


your kidding?!?!?!

i missed him?!?! :'(

WHEN WILL HE BE ON AGAIN? ON BOOKFACE OR MSN? X


----------



## LoveForLizards

No he was on msn last night, and due to his broken leg he shall be online quite a lot in the evenings/night.


----------



## felix93

quilson_mc_spike said:


> is it normal for a chinchilla aged 4 weeks to be jumping to the highest shelve bearing in mind the cage is like5 foot tall ! ? x


Yes, all my babies could climb that high up when few weeks old.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> Yes, all my babies could climb that high up when few weeks old.


okies and L4L he on now?? xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ive lost doms lock of his tail i took when he died!!!  cant believe it! i swear i didnt move it from where i had it! but now its gone!!

i suppose its only a bit of fur? and i still have his ashes and my memories? 
im gutted!!! cant look for it either til saturday cos its too dark and its my graduation tomorrow

i hope it turns up


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive lost doms lock of his tail i took when he died!!!  cant believe it! i swear i didnt move it from where i had it! but now its gone!!
> 
> i suppose its only a bit of fur? and i still have his ashes and my memories?
> im gutted!!! cant look for it either til saturday cos its too dark and its my graduation tomorrow
> 
> i hope it turns up


awww darlin my sister failed her driving test today also but it was her first time so shes looking forward to re-booking it so all round bad day huh?! 

i hope it turns up hun ! xx


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> LOLOLOL im sorry connor but wat joe said made me really laugh :lol2::lol2:


Lol, tis so true though!!


----------



## farmercoope

LoveForLizards said:


> Fixed it for you : victory:


 
Hahaha! too right! they were sooo absolutely shit!


----------



## felix93

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive lost doms lock of his tail i took when he died!!!  cant believe it! i swear i didnt move it from where i had it! but now its gone!!
> 
> i suppose its only a bit of fur? and i still have his ashes and my memories?
> im gutted!!! cant look for it either til saturday cos its too dark and its my graduation tomorrow
> 
> i hope it turns up


It will turn up when you are not looking. It happens all the time. But at least you still have the memories there and no one can take that away from you.


----------



## LoveForLizards

farmercoope said:


> Hahaha! too right! they were sooo absolutely shit!



Don't have to tell me twice! :lol2: Couldn't believe Olly ended up against them in the bottom two though. :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

dum dee dum tra la la 


Cat hun as felix has said it will turn up when your not looking for it hun 


Oooooo and good luck with your graduation hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Goooooooooooood evening everyone


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Emmaj said:


> dum dee dum tra la la
> 
> 
> Cat hun as felix has said it will turn up when your not looking for it hun
> 
> 
> Oooooo and good luck with your graduation hun :flrt::flrt:


i really hope so, though i dont know where else i could have put it 



thanks hun, i hope all goes well tomorrow, gunna look like a right [email protected] in my cap and gown!


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i really hope so, though i dont know where else i could have put it
> 
> 
> 
> thanks hun, i hope all goes well tomorrow, gunna look like a right [email protected] in my cap and gown!


awwwwwww no hun you will look happy and proud :flrt:


i really hope you find it too hun  you have been through enough without having that on your mind too 


hows the other skunkums doing hun ?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwww no hun you will look happy and proud :flrt:
> 
> 
> i really hope you find it too hun  you have been through enough without having that on your mind too
> 
> 
> hows the other skunkums doing hun ?


 
i just cant think where it could be! cant remember movin it! its drivin me mad

other skunkies are well thankyou
lost a sugar glider last night though  she wasnt well at the weekend but gave her heat and some special food she picked up, was runnin about like a mad un the other day but last night found her collapsed and she died very shortly afterwards


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i just cant think where it could be! cant remember movin it! its drivin me mad
> 
> other skunkies are well thankyou
> lost a sugar glider last night though  she wasnt well at the weekend but gave her heat and some special food she picked up, was runnin about like a mad un the other day but last night found her collapsed and she died very shortly afterwards


 
im sure you will find it eventually hun 

and oh no  im so sorry you lost one of your suggs 

glad the other skunkies are doing okies too you will have come over with them sometime hun :flrt::flrt:

be nice to see you and ditta again too :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Emmaj said:


> im sure you will find it eventually hun
> 
> and oh no  im so sorry you lost one of your suggs
> 
> glad the other skunkies are doing okies too you will have come over with them sometime hun :flrt::flrt:
> 
> be nice to see you and ditta again too :flrt:


yeah i really thought i had got her back but it wasnt to be 

going to rip my car apart on saturday when theres some day light 

will come over as soon as we can x


----------



## felix93

Mack will have more friends on facebook than me. :devil:

Off to have my thanksgiving dinner now. Have a nice evening.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

felix93 said:


> Mack will have more friends on facebook than me. :devil:
> 
> Off to have my thanksgiving dinner now. Have a nice evening.


thanks givin dinner?
in nottingham? :lol2: 
excuse my ignorance but isnt thanks givin americas christmas sorta thing? i thought it was round about same time as our christmas day? or am i just being imensly thick? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yeah i really thought i had got her back but it wasnt to be
> 
> going to rip my car apart on saturday when theres some day light
> 
> will come over as soon as we can x


:2thumb:


okies hun cool no probs your welcome anytime hun



felix93 said:


> Mack will have more friends on facebook than me. :devil:
> 
> Off to have my thanksgiving dinner now. Have a nice evening.


i hardly use face book lol 

Oooooo sounds nice does dinner enjoy your self hun and happy thanks giving :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thanks givin dinner?
> in nottingham? :lol2:
> excuse my ignorance but isnt thanks givin americas christmas sorta thing? i thought it was round about same time as our christmas day? or am i just being imensly thick? :lol2:


there is american in felix's family cat if im remembering rightly hun


----------



## Emmaj

oooo and not its alot earlier is thanks giving than christmas is :lol2:

do ya not watch friends woman :lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thanks givin dinner?
> in nottingham? :lol2:
> excuse my ignorance but isnt thanks givin americas christmas sorta thing? i thought it was round about same time as our christmas day? or am i just being imensly thick? :lol2:


No, in a lovely Thai restaurant in Loughborough. Yes it's American Christmas. lol. Mum is half American, so I was brought up celebrating Thanksgiving more than Christmas. It's exactly a month before Christmas. Turkey day. lol. (Am a veggie though.)

Am waiting for hubby to come back, he went to pick my Dad up first.


----------



## LoveForLizards

felix93 said:


> Mack will have more friends on facebook than me. :devil:


That's the aim! :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> That's the aim! :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


facebook annoys me  it always freezes on me  so i end up shutting it down, well either that or would end up throwing laptop out the window :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

friends show their christmas episodes in june so thats not much to go off :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> friends show their christmas episodes in june so thats not much to go off :lol2:


 
lol yeah i suppose :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

hee hee isnt it quiet on here without felix about


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> facebook annoys me  it always freezes on me  so i end up shutting it down, well either that or would end up throwing laptop out the window :lol2:


It only freezes on me if I try to chat, upload photos, play a game, watch a video etc.....:whistling2::lol2:

I've nearly thrown the laptop out of the window a few times, but as we live in a bungalow I'm not sure there'd be any point. :lol2:

Gavin and Stacey new series on now :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thanks hun, i hope all goes well tomorrow, gunna look like a right [email protected] in my cap and gown!


lol im sorry but we _*NEED*_ pics LOLOLOL xx


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> It only freezes on me if I try to chat, upload photos, play a game, watch a video etc.....:whistling2::lol2:
> 
> I've nearly thrown the laptop out of the window a few times, but as we live in a bungalow I'm not sure there'd be any point. :lol2:
> 
> Gavin and Stacey new series on now :flrt:


 
I still hate facebook lol 

arggggggggh im watching im a celeb is it repeated anywhere gavin an stacey ?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

has just added mack and felix on the book of face!

i dont wanna tidy up  nor go to school in the morning...

im amazed a felix's pictures! x


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> I still hate facebook lol
> 
> arggggggggh im watching im a celeb is it repeated anywhere gavin an stacey ?


It should be on iPlayer tomorrow. It's just finished  lol.


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> It should be on iPlayer tomorrow. It's just finished  lol.


 
will probs have to wait for the repeats on 3 then lol 

im sat in the oddest position havoc is in my lap so im trying to turn an read an type lol


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> hee hee isnt it quiet on here without felix about


:bash: You know I can still read posts even if I AM OUT. You're just trying to get my post count up. :devil: I am not the chatty one on here, it's only the others ignore us all the time.


----------



## felix93

quilson_mc_spike said:


> has just added mack and felix on the book of face!
> 
> i dont wanna tidy up  nor go to school in the morning...
> 
> im amazed a felix's pictures! x


What pictures? What I look like? I know I am pretty, don't have to say that loud. :whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> :bash: You know I can still read posts even if I AM OUT. You're just trying to get my post count up. :devil: I am not the chatty one on here, it's only the others ignore us all the time.


do you have msn hunny?? xx


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> :bash: You know I can still read posts even if I AM OUT. You're just trying to get my post count up. :devil: I am not the chatty one on here, it's only the others ignore us all the time.


hee hee moi noooooo i wouldnt do that hee hee 



felix93 said:


> What pictures? What I look like? I know I am pretty, don't have to say that loud. :whistling2:


ooooooo is you a pwettiful ladydeeeeee?


----------



## Emmaj

i dont have msn no more  it broked on me


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> What pictures? What I look like? I know I am pretty, don't have to say that loud. :whistling2:


at all of em' look at my comments!! your gawjus darling  xx

Emm go on google and put in IMO.im OR ebuddy  xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> at all of em' look at my comments!! your gawjus darling  xx
> 
> Emm go on google and put in IMO.im OR ebuddy  xx


urg cant be bothered tonite con hun im chillaxin lol


----------



## Emmaj

OOooo connor an megan can you both please pm me your addresses then i can send ya both crimble cards pleasie :flrt:


----------



## felix93

Conn, yes I have MSN, same addy as in my facebook, if you don't see the email addy, PM me and I will reply back to you later when I get home. 

For some reasons, since now I rarely log on MSN, all my friends in the friend list vanished for no reasons, including George. They wouldn't delete me altogether. :bash:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> OOooo connor an megan can you both please pm me your addresses then i can send ya both crimble cards pleasie :flrt:


 
You are just so determined to get all the christmas cards out eh? lol:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Conn, yes I have MSN, same addy as in my facebook, if you don't see the email addy, PM me and I will reply back to you later when I get home.
> 
> For some reasons, since now I rarely log on MSN, all my friends in the friend list vanished for no reasons, including George. They wouldn't delete me altogether. :bash:


well when i get my new puter after xmas i will add you and i wont disapear :flrt::lol2:

well only to pick up skunk poo.......walk huskies and do school runs hee hee


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> OOooo connor an megan can you both please pm me your addresses then i can send ya both crimble cards pleasie :flrt:


okie ophelia 

and emm i need yours  i have got loads on a sheet... hehe i have:

cat and ditta
meg
shell
and you soon xx


----------



## felix93

quilson_mc_spike said:


> okie ophelia
> 
> and emm i need yours  i have got loads on a sheet... hehe i have:
> 
> cat and ditta
> meg
> shell
> and you soon xx


 
IT IS FELIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bash::whip:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> You are just so determined to get all the christmas cards out eh? lol:Na_Na_Na_Na:


yeps of course :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: and ewwwwwwwwwwww i just had a cat fart in my face :bash::lol2:



quilson_mc_spike said:


> okie ophelia
> 
> and emm i need yours  i have got loads on a sheet... hehe i have:
> 
> cat and ditta
> meg
> shell
> and you soon xx


 
you have mine lol i text it you the other day :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> OOooo connor an megan can you both please pm me your addresses then i can send ya both crimble cards pleasie :flrt:


Aye, can you send me yours too please hun? :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> IT IS FELIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bash::whip:


 
see im a good gurly i call you felix :flrt::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> okie ophelia
> 
> and emm i need yours  i have got loads on a sheet... hehe i have:
> 
> cat and ditta
> meg
> shell
> and you soon xx


You got my postcode right on facebook but it's and S not a 5 at the start! And I can't comment on facebook, it keeps freezing the comp tonight when I try to comment/post a status. : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Aye, can you send me yours too please hun? :flrt:


of course hun


----------



## LoveForLizards

Oh BTW Conn I've asked Tae to text me a pic of the pups :flrt: to put on facebook for ya 'cause he has no camera lead atm!


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Oh BTW Conn I've asked Tae to text me a pic of the pups :flrt: to put on facebook for ya 'cause he has no camera lead atm!


what pups ? an who is tae ?

i is lost lol


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> what pups ? an who is tae ?
> 
> i is lost lol


My mate Tae has just had a litter of 10 German Shorthaired Pointer x German Wirehaired Pointer pups. :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> My mate Tae has just had a litter of 10 German Shorthaired Pointer x German Wirehaired Pointer pups. :flrt:


awwwwwwwwwww bet they are soooooooo cute :flrt::flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwwwww bet they are soooooooo cute :flrt::flrt:


They are :flrt: They're my absolute dream dog. One day... (when I've finished my course and work experience and have a job) they are the breed I want, or a Springer x Cocker :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> They are :flrt: They're my absolute dream dog. One day... (when I've finished my course and work experience and have a job) they are the breed I want, or a Springer x Cocker :flrt:


 
you will get there hun i dreamed for years about having a husky and i have 3 now :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> you will get there hun i dreamed for years about having a husky and i have 3 now :lol2:


Yeah I suppose I've been waiting over 10 years for a dog now, a few more years wont hurt :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Yeah I suppose I've been waiting over 10 years for a dog now, a few more years wont hurt :lol2:


thats so very true hun :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

*here you go*

well im now officially a university graduate


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well im now officially a university graduate
> [URL="http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs001.snc3/10870_331563370076_836100076_9856703_6673652_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs001.snc3/10870_331567110076_836100076_9856716_1905221_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs021.snc3/10870_331569780076_836100076_9856730_7276690_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs021.snc3/10870_331567140076_836100076_9856718_7820106_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


awwwwwwwwww cool great pics cat 

i take it you had a wonderful day then ?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwwww cool great pics cat
> 
> i take it you had a wonderful day then ?


 
aye its been nice, long ceremony though, think ditta nearly nodded off!!

not finished yet, off for a meal tonight just me n dits


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> aye its been nice, long ceremony though, think ditta nearly nodded off!!
> 
> not finished yet, off for a meal tonight just me n dits


LOL bless ditta ha ha 

oooo cat send me your address via pm please i have been writing my christmas cards lol 


have a good eveing too hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## africa

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> aye its been nice, long ceremony though, think ditta nearly nodded off!!
> 
> not finished yet, off for a meal tonight just me n dits


Glad it went well, hope Ditta wasn't snoring:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

glad it was good cat!

sallie you have an animal admirer!! MY LITTLE BROTHER!! he wants 'Mo from joe Baloo from you aswell as effy from joe and of course poppy mimi and oreo!!! xx


----------



## Shell195

Great photos Cat, Id already seen the one you sent Sophie but they look better on a bigger screen :no1:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Great photos Cat, Id already seen the one you sent Sophie but they look better on a bigger screen :no1:


PFFT she has gawjus eyes ehh?? id love to have them SO JEAULOUSE xx

would your skunks appreciate something like this for outside play or would it be escaped from? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220471923888&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

felix93 said:


> IT IS FELIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bash::whip:


i know just i know you hate it when we call you that LMAO!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Emmaj said:


> yeps of course :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: and ewwwwwwwwwwww i just had a cat fart in my face :bash:
> you have mine lol i text it you the other day :lol2:


 so i do.... i though missy pumped the other day i thought nahh she cant... can she? she obv can!!!

i have been refferred to a new school so that i dont have to deal with a lot of kids in the school... i will soonn (hopefuly) be going to a ''park school'' in town... buuut its getting there every day how much is a weekly on the bus for a child?? xx


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> would your skunks appreciate something like this for outside play or would it be escaped from? Cat Poultry Hen Chicken House Coop Rabbit Hutch WT47AT on eBay (end time 24-Dec-09 22:47:30 GMT)


After seeing these before I would definitely be cautious of putting anything stronger then a guinea pig in it. :lol2: Without reinforced mesh anyway, the staples used are cheap and really thin/short IME, so it'd be best to put some thicker wood staples to keep the mesh more secure if it was to be used for skunks. : victory:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

LoveForLizards said:


> After seeing these before I would definitely be cautious of putting anything stronger then a guinea pig in it. :lol2: Without reinforced mesh anyway, the staples used are cheap and really thin/short IME, so it'd be best to put some thicker wood staples to keep the mesh more secure if it was to be used for skunks. : victory:


ahh and there was me thinking they would be good for skunks rabbits and even kittens!! lool *scratches of birthday list* x


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ahh and there was me thinking they would be good for skunks rabbits and even kittens!! lool *scratches of birthday list* x


It probably would be providing the size is right and all, but the mesh is pretty weak so in any case would need reinforcing.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

quilson_mc_spike said:


> PFFT she has gawjus eyes ehh?? id love to have them SO JEAULOUSE xx
> 
> would your skunks appreciate something like this for outside play or would it be escaped from? Cat Poultry Hen Chicken House Coop Rabbit Hutch WT47AT on eBay (end time 24-Dec-09 22:47:30 GMT)


whos got gorgeous eyes? me?


----------



## Emmaj

anything without a base would need concrete under they would dig out 

also i wouldnt put my skunks outside in that...........you cant make it safe and it can be broken into easily like probs with a pair of scissors 

Not to mention if you have a fully loaded skunk outside in a residential area and they go off your likely to end up with enviromental health on your doorstep from complaints from neighbours 

you need understanding neighbours if your going to have a fully loaded skunk


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> whos got gorgeous eyes? me?


 
yeah you darlink xx




Emmaj said:


> anything without a base would need concrete under they would dig out
> 
> also i wouldnt put my skunks outside in that...........you cant make it safe and it can be broken into easily like probs with a pair of scissors
> 
> Not to mention if you have a fully loaded skunk outside in a residential area and they go off your likely to end up with enviromental health on your doorstep from complaints from neighbours
> 
> you need understanding neighbours if your going to have a fully loaded skunk


hehe my sister lives on one side and the lady nextdoor adores me :blush: apparently im "cute" WTH?! x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> yeah you darlink xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe my sister lives on one side and the lady nextdoor adores me :blush: apparently im "cute" WTH?! x


she wont think your cute when she smells what can come out of a skunks glands :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i know just i know you hate it when we call you that LMAO!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You really need a smack KID. Blame Cat, it's all she started. :whip:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> she wont think your cute when she smells what can come out of a skunks glands :whistling2::lol2:


lol she wont though will she  yet 




felix93 said:


> You really need a smack KID. Blame Cat, it's all she started. :whip:


:whistling2: *hides* look on oreo's status    a lump of coal from sant's for me then?!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

felix93 said:


> You really need a smack KID. Blame Cat, it's all she started. :whip:


 
i started what ophelia???


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> lol she wont though will she  yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling2: *hides* look on oreo's status    a lump of coal from sant's for me then?!


 
i dunno lol depends wen you plan on getting a skunk and where its gonna live 


oooo i wouldnt recommend a wood outdoor enclosure well not mostly wood as if they pee on it will soak in an hummmmm


----------



## felix93

I give up. If it's not your graduation day today, I wouldn't be nice to you Cat. :devil:

Conn, I have already replied to Oreo's status. :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

felix93 said:


> I give up. If it's not your graduation day today, I wouldn't be nice to you Cat. :devil:
> 
> Conn, I have already replied to Oreo's status. :whistling2:


ophelia, i dont get what ive done?:whistling2:


----------



## felix93

Conn, try to sweet talk me, I don't do that kind of stuff. KID!


----------



## felix93

Cat, don't try to be so innocent because you are so not. :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

hey felix hun 

you okies ?

how was ya thanks giving hun ?


----------



## felix93

Who need friends like Cat or Conn? :devil:

My Thanksgiving was better than today for sure. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Who need friends like Cat or Conn? :devil:
> 
> My Thanksgiving was better than today for sure. :2thumb:


awwww hun thats cool 

i have had an argh day but hey ho thats for a different time and place :lol2:

im not in a very good mood though im trying hard to be in one :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

felix93 said:


> Who need friends like Cat or Conn? :devil:
> 
> My Thanksgiving was better than today for sure. :2thumb:


hey dont blame me, i didnt name you, go mad at ya 'rents! not me!:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

hehe ophelia dear you know how much i love you to let you be in my thread  xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe ophelia dear you know how much i love you to let you be in my thread  xx


i know its a joke an all..........but

but you dont like people picking on you and calling you things you dont like 

she likes being called felix it aint too difficult


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> i know its a joke an all..........but
> 
> but you dont like people picking on you and calling you things you dont like
> 
> she likes being called felix it aint too difficult


aye im sorry hun.... tis getting to far now sorry darlink xxx


----------



## Shell195

Good evening all. Felix did you have a good Thanksgiving day??


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Good evening all. Felix did you have a good Thanksgiving day??


good evening madam ... would you care for a sweet? x


----------



## Shell195

Felix if I was you I would ignore anyone who doesnt call you by your chosen name as it must be so annoying:bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

in that case, i wish to be called Lady La Fluff :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> in that case, i wish to be called Lady La Fluff :2thumb:


hehe ill be mc spike  xx


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> in that case, i wish to be called Lady La Fluff :2thumb:


 
But you aint no lady:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> But you aint no lady:whistling2:


 
aint no lady is a double negative ya mef! if i aint no lady then it means i am! ha! got ya there eh!:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> aint no lady is a double negative ya mef! if i aint no lady then it means i am! ha! got ya there eh!:lol2:


 

I think your graduation has gone to your head:gasp:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

What a word!! You mef! Xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> I think your graduation has gone to your head:gasp:


nope, i just dont like double negatives! :lol2:

you not proud of me for my degree aunty shell?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> nope, i just dont like double negatives! :lol2:
> 
> you not proud of me for my degree aunty shell?


 
WTF Auntie Shell:gasp: Goes and rocks in a corner:crazy:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> WTF Auntie Shell:gasp: Goes and rocks in a corner:crazy:


lmfao!!!!!!!!!

so your my mum and cats aunt !! xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> lmfao!!!!!!!!!
> 
> so your my mum and cats aunt !! xx


No she is shell she has her own kids an family lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> No she is shell she has her own kids an family lol


lol internet family cant cry as loud hehe no headaches! xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> nope, i just dont like double negatives! :lol2:
> 
> you not proud of me for my degree *Granny* shell?


That better?:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> lol internet family cant cry as loud hehe no headaches! xx


but internet family isnt real it dosnt really exist its a myth


----------



## felix93

Shell195 said:


> WTF Auntie Shell:gasp: Goes and rocks in a corner:crazy:


Your lucky Lady *puke* didn't call you Grandma. :whistling2:


----------



## felix93

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> That better?:lol2:


snap :gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Emmaj said:


> but internet family isnt real it dosnt really exist its a myth


 
why dont they? i believe internet families exist. Some people are closer to people on here than their own families and find comfort in havin them around even if it is online. some people dont even have family so people online are the closest thing


----------



## felix93

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> why dont they? i believe internet families exist. Some people are closer to people on here than their own families and find comfort in havin them around even if it is online. some people dont even have family so people online are the closest thing


I agree with you too. My family is all over the world except in England, so I chat with my online friends a lot. They are not just my online friends, we became real life friends too.


----------



## Shell195

Most of the time my Cyber family is much better than my real family but I refuse to be Cats Granny :whistling2:


----------



## felix93

You should be lucky you have a grand daughter at your age. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

I have had to move my chairs lol the kitten food is no longer safe on the table from havoc lol 

he has worked out watching the kittens seeing how they get up for their food 

he can get up onto the chair now so have had to move them :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> I have had to move my chairs lol the kitten food is no longer safe on the table from havoc lol
> 
> he has worked out watching the kittens seeing how they get up for their food
> 
> he can get up onto the chair now so have had to move them :lol2:


if you have wall units i would suggest using them when they get a bit better on their feet ...

that's Missy's favorite place ! xx


----------



## Shell195

Im back home now after taking Soph to the hairdressers which then turned into a shopping expedition:whistling2: It was absolutely manic with shoppers:bash:

Connor last time I was at Emmas house she never had wall units so that wont work


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

aww... 

well its my little brothers birthday and were going to maccy D's later  xx


----------



## Emmaj

nopes i dont have wall units lol 

well im just back from taking the skunks for their photo shoot 

hmmm they had quiet an audience and the usual daft questions lol 

havoc was a star and posed like a pro 

angel was a bit clingy and was being a mummies girl but he got some fantastic shots of them on their own and together :2thumb:


----------



## taraliz

Looking forward to seeing those Emma x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

who took the photos emma?

T i left a message on one of your posts on fb, you got it?


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> who took the photos emma?
> 
> T i left a message on one of your posts on fb, you got it?


 
will have to tell you that tomorrow lol i left the leaflet on at my mums :blush::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Emmaj said:


> will have to tell you that tomorrow lol i left the leaflet on at my mums :blush::lol2:


so when do you get them?
were they expensive? Connor offered us a chance of gettin some pics done of the skunks but i said Tara's our only star photographer :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so when do you get them?
> were they expensive? Connor offered us a chance of gettin some pics done of the skunks but i said Tara's our only star photographer :flrt:


 
im going to view them next sat 

not paid anything for them yet but the prices start at £10 and go up on sizes and frames and such 

the pics have been taken for a comp 1st prize is one of the biggest size prints framed


----------



## felix93

My local Pets @ Home is doing the photo shooting atm too. I went to there on Thursday because I wanted to pick up a couple of Christmas wooden chewies for the rats, but they're all sold out. Yeah, back at the photo shooting, they do that with any animals. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> My local Pets @ Home is doing the photo shooting atm too. I went to there on Thursday because I wanted to pick up a couple of Christmas wooden chewies for the rats, but they're all sold out. Yeah, back at the photo shooting, they do that with any animals. :2thumb:


 
its possibly the same company then 

they only used to do dogs but have opened it up to all animals now :2thumb:

i did call them on thur to make sure i was okies taking them :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

well i have been up allnight talking to drunks and even a very hot bii that was giving me tips  he has a gf and step baby! hes amazing it was his birthday they whent out for a fancey dress party then hit town... he offered me to go snowboarding next year!! its like 36 pound so im gunna ask daddy nicely ! xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well i have been up allnight talking to drunks and even a very hot bii that was giving me tips  he has a gf and step baby! hes amazing it was his birthday they whent out for a fancey dress party then hit town... he offered me to go snowboarding next year!! its like 36 pound so im gunna ask daddy nicely ! xx


 
hee hee con your gonna have to feed up before you go snow boarding you might snap if you falll off hee hee *runs fast*


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> hee hee con your gonna have to feed up before you go snow boarding you might snap if you falll off hee hee *runs fast*


:lol2: Sorry Conn that made me lol :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> :lol2: Sorry Conn that made me lol :lol2:


*peeks head round door to have a giggle with megan.......then runs like fook again*

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

I am beginning if I could fit in with these skunkies friends. One is just too light and would be fly like Marry Poppins if using the umbrella, the other one, well snap if just being touched. Not even mention one is not a lady but called herself a lady, and there's a grandma on board too. :whistling2: No wonder I talk cr*p here. Might as well just go back to the garden and eat worms. :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I am beginning if I could fit in with these skunkies friends. One is just too light and would be fly like Marry Poppins if using the umbrella, the other one, well snap if just being touched. Not even mention one is not a lady but called herself a lady, and there's a grandma on board too. :whistling2: No wonder I talk cr*p here. Might as well just go back to the garden and eat worms. :bash:


 
mmmmmmmm melt some chocolate they are nice dipped in :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Talking with experiences eh? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Talking with experiences eh? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


definately lol 

locust are nice lightly fried and then dipped in chocolate mmmmmm :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Anyhoooooow hows you felix hun ?

you getting there with the house decorating hun ?


----------



## felix93

You really lost it Emm. :whistling2:

Have done the dining room now, everything is painted and finished yesterday. Oh no, Dad is helping me to get the patition sliding doors down right now. I wanted to make the house like an open area instead of having all these old fashion stupid rooms. My house is an old fashion house, so everything was made in an old fashion way. I want it look old fashion outside but inside has to be moden. It's such a big project. But at least I have downstairs almost done now. :2thumb:

After the hospital, I hope I still have the time to do my brother's room, even he only just comes to visit once a year. Dad will help me to sort the bathroom flooring while I am in the hossi. so all are well planned. lol : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> You really lost it Emm. :whistling2:
> 
> Have done the dining room now, everything is painted and finished yesterday. Oh no, Dad is helping me to get the patition sliding doors down right now. I wanted to make the house like an open area instead of having all these old fashion stupid rooms. My house is an old fashion house, so everything was made in an old fashion way. I want it look old fashion outside but inside has to be moden. It's such a big project. But at least I have downstairs almost done now. :2thumb:
> 
> After the hospital, I hope I still have the time to do my brother's room, even he only just comes to visit once a year. Dad will help me to sort the bathroom flooring while I am in the hossi. so all are well planned. lol : victory:


 
brilliant hun sounds like things are starting to fall into place thats great hun 

tis blooming pouring buckets down here  i hate the misreble weather


----------



## felix93

Bring a supervisor is just great. :2thumb: I just have to do as much as I could now because I know I won't be able to do much when I come out from the hossi. Dad and my son are willing to help out though. They have to if they want a nice Christmas. :whistling2:

My brother will be arriving on the 20th, and we have to rush around to buy everything we need to buy for the house before Christmas. I want a 48" HD TV, but I will wait until near Christmas time, hopefully there will be a big sale, otherwise, I will buy it after Christmas, depending when the shops are having this sale. 

Hey, my local have a pair of Meerkats for sale. I think they are cute, but they are not in my wish list YET! There is a Choccy skunk advertising too, but it's not at the right time, so I can't even answer the advert. :bash:

PS I'd better carry on doing the work now, catch you later.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Bring a supervisor is just great. :2thumb: I just have to do as much as I could now because I know I won't be able to do much when I come out from the hossi. Dad and my son are willing to help out though. They have to if they want a nice Christmas. :whistling2:
> 
> My brother will be arriving on the 20th, and we have to rush around to buy everything we need to buy for the house before Christmas. I want a 48" HD TV, but I will wait until near Christmas time, hopefully there will be a big sale, otherwise, I will buy it after Christmas, depending when the shops are having this sale.
> 
> Hey, my local have a pair of Meerkats for sale. I think they are cute, but they are not in my wish list YET! There is a Choccy skunk advertising too, but it's not at the right time, so I can't even answer the advert. :bash:
> 
> PS I'd better carry on doing the work now, catch you later.


 
my tv is only ickle lol its a 19inch hee hee im not that tv orientated though so dosnt really bother me 

my dads decorating on at my mum and dads 

im pinching their old living room carpet for lews bedroom its not that old and in great condition so im having it LOL 

leaving the other rooms with just floor boards though gonna paint them all next summer when we have the weather for it or should i say if lol


----------



## felix93

I cna't stand carpet anymore because of the amount of animals I have got, it's just not practical. I am fed up I have to hoover it like 5 times a day and I am obsessed in making lines on the carpet, so they are going. :blush: (I am only having a nice TV in the sitting room, nothing special in any bedrooms. I need to change TV anyway (even I don't watch TV often), so might as well get a good one.  )

I am not doing anymore decorating today now, have to clean out the vivs, both rescue and my own, so it will take me till tonight even just changing papers, water and everything. The jobs never end here. And Ditta is all in a Christmassy mood. Have tried to put her off, but nope, think she now influenced me that I want something Christmassy things up. And I am supposed not bothered about Christmas. :gasp::bash:


----------



## farmercoope

felix93 said:


> Bring a supervisor is just great. :2thumb: I just have to do as much as I could now because I know I won't be able to do much when I come out from the hossi. Dad and my son are willing to help out though. They have to if they want a nice Christmas. :whistling2:
> 
> My brother will be arriving on the 20th, and we have to rush around to buy everything we need to buy for the house before Christmas. I want a 48" HD TV, but I will wait until near Christmas time, hopefully there will be a big sale, otherwise, I will buy it after Christmas, depending when the shops are having this sale.
> 
> Hey, my local have a pair of Meerkats for sale. I think they are cute, but they are not in my wish list YET! There is a Choccy skunk advertising too, but it's not at the right time, so I can't even answer the advert. :bash:
> 
> PS I'd better carry on doing the work now, catch you later.


 

Your local? lol


----------



## Emmaj

i think she ment local pet shop joe :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> i think she ment local pet shop joe :2thumb:


:notworthy:

To Joe :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> :notworthy:
> 
> To Joe :bash:


 
see i knew what you was on about :2thumb:


you okies hun :flrt:


----------



## felix93

Yeah I am okay.

Don't be so big headed, it's only you were reading my last post and I was replying back to your post. Joe hasn't I bet. 

Ditta is now helping Mack to protest on facebook. :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Yeah I am okay.
> 
> Don't be so big headed, it's only you were reading my last post and I was replying back to your post. Joe hasn't I bet.
> 
> Ditta is now helping Mack to protest on facebook. :devil:


 
lol dare i ask what she is helping him to protest about ?


----------



## felix93

_mackenzie skunk has to sleep in a cold hard crate, whilst the rabbit and pekin the chicken sleep in bed with mummy.........i dont think its fair to make a baby skunk sleep in a cold crate on his own, his friend baby dice and baby angel both sleep in bed with their mummies, please join to make cruella defelix change her mind and make mack a bed skunk

:bash::whip::devil:
_


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> _mackenzie skunk has to sleep in a cold hard crate, whilst the rabbit and pekin the chicken sleep in bed with mummy.........i dont think its fair to make a baby skunk sleep in a cold crate on his own, his friend baby dice and baby angel both sleep in bed with their mummies, please join to make cruella defelix change her mind and make mack a bed skunk_
> 
> _:bash::whip::devil:_


 
LOL well kaimi an havoc aint bed skunks they sleep downstairs so lol there is nothing wrong with skunks not being in the bed :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## felix93

No I probably will let him eventually because his face show it all last night. He was so pity himself but I didn't really have a choice right now. I am worrying that he might attack Pekin during the day because Pekin is after all a chicken. I can't put Pekin outside with other chickens because he got bullied in the first place, now everybody loves him and he has his little position in the house now. 

I will have to think of something, so he can be free roam in the house instead of being locked up during the night. He is getting there as he comes downstairs to say hi to the dogs and then goes back upstairs afterwards, that was after he worked out how to open the baby gate. Now I just leave the gate as is and if he opens it, he can come down, his choice. Just night time when everybody is asleep, I need to trust him not to destroy everything and anything in the house. It's what I am worrying about right now because the other animals have as much right as he has if you know what I mean. I am sure one day he can get my trust, I just need to get to know him a bit longer. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> No I probably will let him eventually because his face show it all last night. He was so pity himself but I didn't really have a choice right now. I am worrying that he might attack Pekin during the day because Pekin is after all a chicken. I can't put Pekin outside with other chickens because he got bullied in the first place, now everybody loves him and he has his little position in the house now.
> 
> I will have to think of something, so he can be free roam in the house instead of being locked up during the night. He is getting there as he comes downstairs to say hi to the dogs and then goes back upstairs afterwards, that was after he worked out how to open the baby gate. Now I just leave the gate as is and if he opens it, he can come down, his choice. Just night time when everybody is asleep, I need to trust him not to destroy everything and anything in the house. It's what I am worrying about right now because the other animals have as much right as he has if you know what I mean. I am sure one day he can get my trust, I just need to get to know him a bit longer. :whistling2:


 
yes i agree with you hun

i have to say the only thing i would worry about too is pekin with him being a chicken 

you will find a way around things hun i wouldnt worry about it now :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

Put it this way, Pekin is aorund at night, walking about while Mack is out for his free run and stuff, but WE all are keeping an eye on Mack and so far he doesn't bother about Pekin. Pekin usually is about to go to bed at around 10ish pm and he would fly to his sleeping spot although sometimes he chooses my bed. So the interacting time is only about 3 - 4 hours the most with Mack spending about half an hour stucking his face in his big food bowl eating. :lol2: Then he is just too busy going to check the dustbins, to make sure the rubbish are not in the bins, and passes by the cat dry biscuits bowl and munch a bit of that. By the time he finishes he daily duty, Pekin is usually in bed. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Put it this way, Pekin is aorund at night, walking about while Mack is out for his free run and stuff, but WE all are keeping an eye on Mack and so far he doesn't bother about Pekin. Pekin usually is about to go to bed at around 10ish pm and he would fly to his sleeping spot although sometimes he chooses my bed. So the interacting time is only about 3 - 4 hours the most with Mack spending about half an hour stucking his face in his big food bowl eating. :lol2: Then he is just too busy going to check the dustbins, to make sure the rubbish are not in the bins, and passes by the cat dry biscuits bowl and munch a bit of that. By the time he finishes he daily duty, Pekin is usually in bed. :2thumb:


bless i think its so sweet that pekin takes himself off to bed 

yes havoc has worked out how to get onto the chair to get close to the kitten biscuits lol they are not stupid aint skunks :lol2:


----------



## felix93

I think all chickens have a very good body clock, they wake up dead on time and go to bed on time too. Pekin used to cockadoodle at around 5am in the morning but we tried to make him to bed later, so he doesn't do that until at least 7am, which is better. :2thumb:

Skunks are just so intelligent after I live with one, I just can't under estimate Mack at all. Only shame there are so many stuff people who haven't even lived with one have made out give such a bad name to skunks. :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I think all chickens have a very good body clock, they wake up dead on time and go to bed on time too. Pekin used to cockadoodle at around 5am in the morning but we tried to make him to bed later, so he doesn't do that until at least 7am, which is better. :2thumb:
> 
> Skunks are just so intelligent after I live with one, I just can't under estimate Mack at all. Only shame there are so many stuff people who haven't even lived with one have made out give such a bad name to skunks. :devil:


 
skunks have a bad name ???? nah lol 

Tbh i just think that they are an animal you have to understand to own in a sense you have to be on their wave legnth :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Totally agree. But really whatever animals we have as pets, there is no easy one anyway because they all rely on us. : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Totally agree. But really whatever animals we have as pets, there is no easy one anyway because they all rely on us. : victory:


thats so very true hun 

well i have just had a bowl of weatabix with hot milk on mmmmmmmmm was yummy :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

I love weetabix. lol. :flrt: But...not in the evening. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

George lost 3 hamsters within a month, something is not right. There were 2 died yesterday. I think it might be because of them going into hibernation, even there are a lot of beddings and the house is pretty warm. They were all kept in the reptile room as well. Just gutted even they are not my hamsters, but things happen. I hope I can get him a couple at hamster shows again when he shows his hamsters.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I love weetabix. lol. :flrt: But...not in the evening. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> George lost 3 hamsters within a month, something is not right. There were 2 died yesterday. I think it might be because of them going into hibernation, even there are a lot of beddings and the house is pretty warm. They were all kept in the reptile room as well. Just gutted even they are not my hamsters, but things happen. I hope I can get him a couple at hamster shows again when he shows his hamsters.


 
aww hun so sorry you lost some of the hammys 

i love weetabix anytime :flrt::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> hee hee con your gonna have to feed up before you go snow boarding you might snap if you falll off hee hee *runs fast*


fack off dude! whent to bed at 9 am woke up at three pm and now i feel like !!! i just want hot soapy bubble bath! did talk to the greatest lad in the world! xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> fack off dude! whent to bed at 9 am woke up at three pm and now i feel like !!! i just want hot soapy bubble bath! did talk to the greatest lad in the world! xx


 
but its true con you could snap if you donts get some meat on you 

and Oi dudette thank you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

Morning fellow skunky loving friends :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

finee fankoo!! xx


----------



## farmercoope

felix93 said:


> :notworthy:
> 
> To Joe :bash:


Yeah... it was one of them questions as in which one


----------



## felix93

The Pets @ Home in Giltbrook, that doesn't have anything I want in stock, Mr Joe. 

Oh just thought I tell you I bought the Christmas wooden chews for the GPRs from another Pets @ Home in Loughbrough earlier, got 3 of them. :2thumb: They are £1.00 cheaper than any PAH in Notts too. And we had Thai again tonight, so it's even better. : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> The Pets @ Home in Giltbrook, that doesn't have anything I want in stock, Mr Joe.
> 
> Oh just thought I tell you I bought the Christmas wooden chews for the GPRs from another Pets @ Home in Loughbrough earlier, got 3 of them. :2thumb: They are £1.00 cheaper than any PAH in Notts too. And we had Thai again tonight, so it's even better. : victory:


 
Oooo lady after my own heart a bargin hunter hee hee :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> Oooo lady after my own heart a bargin hunter hee hee :2thumb:



I wasn't thinking about the bargain, I was desperate to try to get those pretty Christmas wooden chews. lol. I don't care even if they ask for a tenner each because I missed that last year! :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I wasn't thinking about the bargain, I was desperate to try to get those pretty Christmas wooden chews. lol. I don't care even if they ask for a tenner each because I missed that last year! :blush:


 
ahhhh okies hee hee 

im a bargin hunter me :blush::lol2:


----------



## felix93

I bought a big house plant from Homebase for a fiver too. It's a very healthy cheese plant and it's about 7 foot tall. Suits the sitting room very well. It's that price 'cos it's too big the girl told me. :gasp: (in fact iot's £4.99, so not quite a five. lol)


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I bought a big house plant from Homebase for a fiver too. It's a very healthy cheese plant and it's about 7 foot tall. Suits the sitting room very well. It's that price 'cos it's too big the girl told me. :gasp: (in fact iot's £4.99, so not quite a five. lol)


 
Ooooo i love cheese plants my gran used to have one started off tiny ended up about 9 ft tall when she had to move it out the house :lol2:

i cant keep plants alive :blush::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> Ooooo i love cheese plants my gran used to have one started off tiny ended up about 9 ft tall when she had to move it out the house :lol2:
> 
> i cant keep plants alive :blush::lol2:


My last cheese plant was big (I had that plant before I even got married and it's 12 years the Aug's gone) until hubby decided he wanted to re pot the whole thing. I got so mad because I knew he would have killed it and he did. It was too late before I found out he did the re pot. 

Cheese plants are easy, you just have to put lots of water in and you won't fail. lol. I love Orchids too. Got lots of them here. Every time when I go food shopping, I always managed to convince myself one more doesn't hurt. :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> My last cheese plant was big (I had that plant before I even got married and it's 12 years the Aug's gone) until hubby decided he wanted to re pot the whole thing. I got so mad because I knew he would have killed it and he did. It was too late before I found out he did the re pot.
> 
> Cheese plants are easy, you just have to put lots of water in and you won't fail. lol. I love Orchids too. Got lots of them here. Every time when I go food shopping, I always managed to convince myself one more doesn't hurt. :blush:


 
ooo you have the same taste in plants as me :2thumb:

thats the prob with me i either under water or over water cant seem to get the balance right :blush::lol2:


----------



## felix93

I don't water plants every day. lol. But I still do it every week. I can only manage a few plants, either they need a lot of water or not a lot of water. Orchids don't, so I am okay and I have sun seats in the sitting room, lots of sun coming in if we don't have rain. lol. So that is quite good and keep them all alive and even flowers every year. 

I can kill money plants without problems. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I don't water plants every day. lol. But I still do it every week. I can only manage a few plants, either they need a lot of water or not a lot of water. Orchids don't, so I am okay and I have sun seats in the sitting room, lots of sun coming in if we don't have rain. lol. So that is quite good and keep them all alive and even flowers every year.
> 
> I can kill money plants without problems. :2thumb:


 
LOL think we could all do with a money plant hee hee 


hmmm my kitchen window gets lots of sun so i could put a nice plant on there that would be safe from the dogs and cats ooooo and skunks of course :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL @ gino with his kissy kissy smoochy :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> ahhhh okies hee hee
> 
> im a bargin hunter me :blush::lol2:


mee too

best bargin emm?

a HUGE mug for 20 P for me i think?! xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> mee too
> 
> best bargin emm?
> 
> a HUGE mug for 20 P for me i think?! xx


 
Go you con :2thumb:


LOL this bush tucker trial is ace 

im giggling alot at it :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> LOL think we could all do with a money plant hee hee
> 
> 
> hmmm my kitchen window gets lots of sun so i could put a nice plant on there that would be safe from the dogs and cats ooooo and skunks of course :lol2:


Oh I only have fake plants in the dining room where the cats are. There is no chance I can have real plants where my cats are around. :bash:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> Go you con :2thumb:
> 
> 
> LOL this bush tucker trial is ace
> 
> im giggling alot at it :2thumb::lol2:


I missed it, 'cos I only just came back from outsides putting the chickens and rabbits and pigs to bed.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Oh I only have fake plants in the dining room where the cats are. There is no chance I can have real plants where my cats are around. :bash:


 
yeah i cant with the dogs they eat them :bash::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I missed it, 'cos I only just came back from outsides putting the chickens and rabbits and pigs to bed.


 
its only just starting so only 1st bit has been shown 

it looks funny


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Go you con :2thumb:
> 
> 
> LOL this bush tucker trial is ace
> 
> im giggling alot at it :2thumb::lol2:


so what was yours??

cat and ditta got a HUGE bag of huge carrots for 1.50 x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> so what was yours??
> 
> cat and ditta got a HUGE bag of huge carrots for 1.50 x


i got a full box of sweet potato and 5 butternut squash and 1/2 a box of cellary for £5


----------



## farmercoope

Ahh, I know what you mean about that pets at home! they have nothing! lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

YouTube - Kingston and Zoe eating what is the second skunks markings? xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> YouTube - Kingston and Zoe eating what is the second skunks markings? xx


 
looks like a high silver swirl


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> looks like a high silver swirl


i love it!!


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i love it!!


yups a very pretty skunky 

Angels markings are similar :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> yups a very pretty skunky
> 
> Angels markings are similar :flrt:


i like effy's also x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

mmmmmmmmmmm home made egg mayo barms!! x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm home made egg mayo barms!! x


 
at that time of night lol 

should have been having your weetabix then bed boyo :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Oooo and morning fellow skunky lovers :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm home made egg mayo *barms*!! x


Arghhhhhhhh :devil::bash::lol2:

And weetabix is even worse! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Arghhhhhhhh :devil::bash::lol2:
> 
> And weetabix is even worse! :lol2:


 
Nooooooooooo not at all tis lufferly with warm milk mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> Nooooooooooo not at all tis lufferly with warm milk mmmmmmmmmmm



Ewwww I hate it! The rats have it a few times a week with their fresh foods at night and it makes me queasy everytime! :lol2: Not to mention it often resembles cement if ya don't put enough milk in it. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Ewwww I hate it! The rats have it a few times a week with their fresh foods at night and it makes me queasy everytime! :lol2: Not to mention it often resembles cement if ya don't put enough milk in it. :lol2:


 
lol thats why you make sure you put enough milk in duoh :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

True, I'm just not smart enough for that! ahaha!
But when I make it for my brother (when he's being lazy in the mornings before college!!) or the ratties I either put in too much or too little milk. Disaster waiting to happen! :lol:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> True, I'm just not smart enough for that! ahaha!
> But when I make it for my brother (when he's being lazy in the mornings before college!!) or the ratties I either put in too much or too little milk. Disaster waiting to happen! :lol:


i know never to ask you to make my weetabix for me then :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Has been quiet on here today :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Has been quiet on here today :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
and today!!!  x


----------



## Emmaj

yes it sure has


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> yes it sure has


:// you okiees hunny? x


----------



## Emmaj

yeah im fine just tired lol 

hows you ?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> yeah im fine just tired lol
> 
> hows you ?


i have a throught infection 

im tired also... i hen thinking too much :/ x


----------



## Emmaj

Oh dear 

you can keep that i dont wanna share thankies :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Oh dear
> 
> you can keep that i dont wanna share thankies :lol2:


hehe *coughs down mic* CATCH  x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe *coughs down mic* CATCH  x


thank god i dont have one :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

hmmm wonder who will catch it then :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> thank god i dont have one :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> hmmm wonder who will catch it then :lol2:


you mean my deseise is travelling around cyber space?!?! :no1: x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> you mean my deseise is travelling around cyber space?!?! :no1: x


yups exactly that lol they cants get in here :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> yups exactly that lol they cants get in here :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


oh dear! my head is hurting to the touch!?


----------



## Emmaj

dont touch it then :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> dont touch it then :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 so so so true!

im curled up in my duvet on the sofa,. my mums gone to hospitle to see my grandad xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> so so so true!
> 
> im curled up in my duvet on the sofa,. my mums gone to hospitle to see my grandad xx


 
Im sat in front of the fire getting a numb bum:blush::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Hmmmmmmmmm tis very quiet on here again today :whistling2:


----------



## dragon ranch

So back to Skunks. I would hopefully in future like to get 2. What is best, 2 males or 2 females or one of each providing they are sprayed / castrated?

I was thinking of giving them their own room but when I am home letting them have the house. I do have a Snake and a Lizard but they would have their own room that will be closed. wouldn't want any accidents now :gasp:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

GRR had such a shit day  xx


----------



## Emmaj

well depends what sex skunks you want really 

i have 3 boys and 1 girl 

2 boys are castrated and one still intact 

I do actually prefer boys though i love my lil gurly to bits too 

it just depends on what you prefer


----------



## Emmaj

dragon ranch said:


> So back to Skunks. I would hopefully in future like to get 2. What is best, 2 males or 2 females or one of each providing they are sprayed / castrated?
> 
> I was thinking of giving them their own room but when I am home letting them have the house. I do have a Snake and a Lizard but they would have their own room that will be closed. wouldn't want any accidents now :gasp:


 
Oh and yes i would definately make sure the snake an lizard are out of reach of the skunks lol 

a room for when your out is fine also


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> GRR had such a shit day  xx


 
why whats up con ?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> why whats up con ?


my grandad died today... the last thing he ever said to me was "take animals in collage you will enjoy it so much more" 

"your just a loneyly kid with no life that rapes animals" WTFH you nob rash, !! :"@

some lad said that to me and his mates sent this


hiya connarh x
Wht u saying 2 zen
WERE GNNA KILL U
WOT YA FUKIN DOIIN 
U IS A PUSSY IF U LEAVE
PIECE OF SHIT
DISSIN ZEN
SO UGLY AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
DNT LEAVE
CUZ UR GETTING STABBED

all because i wouldnt go out with him!


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> my grandad died today... the last thing he ever said to me was "take animals in collage you will enjoy it so much more"
> 
> "your just a loneyly kid with no life that rapes animals" WTFH you nob rash, !! :"@
> 
> some lad said that to me and his mates sent this
> 
> 
> hiya connarh x
> Wht u saying 2 zen
> WERE GNNA KILL U
> WOT YA FUKIN DOIIN
> U IS A PUSSY IF U LEAVE
> PIECE OF SHIT
> DISSIN ZEN
> SO UGLY AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> DNT LEAVE
> CUZ UR GETTING STABBED
> 
> all because i wouldnt go out with him!


 

well aint you glad you said no to him 

con he aint worth it hun.............just rise above it and ignore


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> well aint you glad you said no to him
> 
> con he aint worth it hun.............just rise above it and ignore


aye 

iv not replied hehe xx


----------



## dragon ranch

Sorry to hear of your troubles, hope it gets sorted for you x

So far I'm thinking of a male and female, probably a normal black and white then maybe an albino or chocolate or just a black and white swirl?

Wont be for a few years but I always like to sound things out in advanced.


----------



## Emmaj

dragon ranch said:


> Sorry to hear of your troubles, hope it gets sorted for you x
> 
> So far I'm thinking of a male and female, probably a normal black and white then maybe an albino or chocolate or just a black and white swirl?
> 
> Wont be for a few years but I always like to sound things out in advanced.


 
i have 2 black and whites ones a classic the other is a swirl chip

i have an apricot and an albino one too


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> my grandad died today... the last thing he ever said to me was "take animals in collage you will enjoy it so much more"
> 
> "your just a loneyly kid with no life that rapes animals" WTFH you nob rash, !! :"@
> 
> some lad said that to me and his mates sent this
> 
> all because i wouldnt go out with him!


Aww hun that's awful.  xx
Did you get my message on Facebook? I can't see my messages atm 'cause the laptop keeps freezing on boookface so couldn't see if it had sent properly. If so, sorry if it didn't make any sense as well, I was in Maccy Ds at the time on my mums phone so it was difficult to type. x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

tis so strange without felix  x


----------



## Emmaj

i know its very quiet without her


----------



## farmercoope

I was just thinking that, seems really quiet on here lately with her!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> i know its very quiet without her





farmercoope said:


> I was just thinking that, seems really quiet on here lately with her!


 does anybody know how she is??

were skint and im starving the only food we have is meat meat and more meat :bash: pasta maybe?? x


----------



## dragon ranch

Mind if I ask whos felix?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

dragon ranch said:


> Mind if I ask whos felix?


felix is a user on here who is a post whore now that she knows of this thread but she isnt on for a while has alot on her plate but has a skunk called mackenzie // mack for short


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> does anybody know how she is??
> 
> were skint and im starving the only food we have is meat meat and more meat :bash: pasta maybe?? x


 
i did text her but waiting on a reply 

im sure she is okies though 

will let you know when i get a reply :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Ooooo have been to look at the pics of the skunks this aftys 

they were fantastic i picked one of each to enter into the comp 

and i have ordered one of them both together so will get it up on here as soon as it comes 

i was very impressed with them :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

gawd its like a ghost town on here lol 


well i got the skunkies a new bowl each for xmas


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> gawd its like a ghost town on here lol
> 
> 
> well i got the skunkies a new bowl each for xmas


all my animals are getting prezzies!! :/ dunno what yet but imaa get the hogs new beds chinchillas are getting hammocks, missy will get loads of toys and a few beds and some bowls of course teddy will be getting a carrot  and some bowls or summink hmmm x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> all my animals are getting prezzies!! :/ dunno what yet but imaa get the hogs new beds chinchillas are getting hammocks, missy will get loads of toys and a few beds and some bowls of course teddy will be getting a carrot  and some bowls or summink hmmm x


 
kittys have a lil stocking each with goodies in and the dogs get hoooooooje bones :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> kittys have a lil stocking each with goodies in and the dogs get hoooooooje bones :2thumb:


mo doubt evi willed be spoilt!!

she has three beds a crate 40 toys trainning treats three harnesses loads of leeds etc x


----------



## LoveForLizards

Evening all :2thumb: How is everyone?


----------



## Emmaj

bloomin eck there is life on the thread lol 


hey up megan 

all good here thankies :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Goood good!

Can't believe how quiet it is without Felix! Have you heard from her yet?


----------



## Emmaj

yeah i know its really quiet  


nopes not heard anything yet 


Angel is on one tonight lol 

she has just been running round with one of the dogs pully toys , rolly pollying with it and alsorts :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> yeah i know its really quiet
> 
> 
> nopes not heard anything yet
> 
> 
> Angel is on one tonight lol
> 
> she has just been running round with one of the dogs pully toys , rolly pollying with it and alsorts :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Lol effy does that alot, but with her own toys, rolls all over the floor with elmo playing like a little kitten!!


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Lol effy does that alot, but with her own toys, rolls all over the floor with elmo playing like a little kitten!!


 
my skunks wont play with their own toys they end up being the kittens.........they prefer the dogs tuggy cords or the cats lil balls with bells in :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Felixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx come back i missssssssssssss you


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

only toy digger plays with is her ball whenits got treats inside! typical!


----------



## Emmaj

lol some of mine wont play with anything angel is just a mad head lol


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emm your new sig is gorgeous!! :flrt:

Sorry just had to say that :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

thank you Crestie Chris made it for me :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## felix93

Hi sorry I AWOL. Was rushed into the hospital last week, only just got home for a couple of days, long story not going to say anything on here. Emma, sorry I have my mobile switch off and didn't get your text straight away. You know you have my son FB details. If you need to find me in the near future, you can contact him on his FB or Mackenzie's one. He usually is the one who logs on both account. So you can ask him. I don't let him log on RFUK because it is not really a child friendly board.

I probably won't post much here atm because I seriously not feeling well. But I will log on from time to time and check if I am around. Take care.


----------



## farmercoope

felix93 said:


> Hi sorry I AWOL. Was rushed into the hospital last week, only just got home for a couple of days, long story not going to say anything on here. Emma, sorry I have my mobile switch off and didn't get your text straight away. You know you have my son FB details. If you need to find me in the near future, you can contact him on his FB or Mackenzie's one. He usually is the one who logs on both account. So you can ask him. I don't let him log on RFUK because it is not really a child friendly board.
> 
> I probably won't post much here atm because I seriously not feeling well. But I will log on from time to time and check if I am around. Take care.


Atleast we know your 'OKAY' Felix, it is nice to hear from you and heres to a speedy recovery!!!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ive just watched jeremy kyle online! :mf_dribble:


----------



## LoveForLizards

farmercoope said:


> Atleast we know your 'OKAY' Felix, it is nice to hear from you and heres to a speedy recovery!!!!!


Ditto that!


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Hi sorry I AWOL. Was rushed into the hospital last week, only just got home for a couple of days, long story not going to say anything on here. Emma, sorry I have my mobile switch off and didn't get your text straight away. You know you have my son FB details. If you need to find me in the near future, you can contact him on his FB or Mackenzie's one. He usually is the one who logs on both account. So you can ask him. I don't let him log on RFUK because it is not really a child friendly board.
> 
> I probably won't post much here atm because I seriously not feeling well. But I will log on from time to time and check if I am around. Take care.


 
i was so relived to get your text hun 

great big hugs to you ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))

i didnt even think about asking on facebook:blush: silly me :lol2:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive just watched jeremy kyle online! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive just watched jeremy kyle online! :mf_dribble:


 
yes i did too well not online but earlier and ooooooooooo was amazing watching mr kyle be proved so bleeding wrong the cocky pushy git :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Emmaj said:


> yes i did too well not online but earlier and ooooooooooo was amazing watching mr kyle be proved so bleeding wrong the cocky pushy git :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


i was cheerin for matt then he was readin the lie detector results hehe, well done matt!!!


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i was cheerin for matt then he was readin the lie detector results hehe, well done matt!!!


I know i was like stick that up ya ahem and smoke it kyle :lol2:

he was so disapointed that he didnt have a reason to lay into matt :lol2:

telling him before the results.........he was taking the mickey and trying to cover up :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

What have I missed on Jeremy Kyle??


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> What have I missed on Jeremy Kyle??


 
a forum member was on there :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope

Shell...itv player


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Wade Ware Cheetah and Horse Figures on eBay (end time 09-Dec-09 21:12:02 GMT) just about to buy myself these  :flrt:xx
or not  bath and bed nighty night xx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

anyone have the link?? and also emm liking the new sig!! xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> anyone have the link?? and also emm liking the new sig!! xx


 
thank you connor 

nopes dont have the link but if you put it in google it should come up hun 

i cant be bothered to open another browser :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> thank you connor
> 
> nopes dont have the link but if you put it in google it should come up hun
> 
> i cant be bothered to open another browser :Na_Na_Na_Na:


shows how much your thankin me huh??


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> shows how much your thankin me huh??


 
my laptop wont cope with more than one browser at a time :blush:LOL


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> my laptop wont cope with more than one browser at a time :blush:LOL


download maxathon or mozilla firfox so you can have several tabs? xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> download maxathon or mozilla firfox so you can have several tabs? xx


it over heats hun thats why i could have as many tabs open as i wanted but its the fans it needs servicing :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> it over heats hun thats why i could have as many tabs open as i wanted but its the fans it needs servicing :lol2:


whoop got my laptop back can stay on all the time hehe if only i didnt have things to do ! ¬¬ x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> whoop got my laptop back can stay on all the time hehe if only i didnt have things to do ! ¬¬ x


 
Connnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

&

Megannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu??????????????????????????


----------



## LoveForLizards

I can believe the lack of new pages on this thread, it's bare :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> I can believe the lack of new pages on this thread, it's bare :gasp::lol2:


i know  noone sticks about to chat random shizer with me


----------



## farmercoope

Lol, what else do you chat :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Lol, what else do you chat :whistling2:


not alot else really :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> not alot else really :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Lol! How are you anyway?


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Lol! How are you anyway?


im goooood im in a really happy mood :flrt::2thumb::no1::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

im back  im just going to sort out the last of the food.... :whistling2:lol i still aint done it poor animals iv neglected them!! :/  not seriosly but... x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im back  im just going to sort out the last of the food.... :whistling2:lol i still aint done it poor animals iv neglected them!! :/  not seriosly but... x


 
oooooooooooo and argggggggggggh whats with all the bloomin adverts inbetween


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> im goooood im in a really happy mood :flrt::2thumb::no1::lol2:


gooood!!


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> oooooooooooo and argggggggggggh whats with all the bloomin adverts inbetween


erghhh! I absolutely hate it too! Lol


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> gooood!!


 
not telling why though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> not telling why though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


thats not much bloody fun then is it!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

oohhhh tell tell tell and i know i hate them they dont even facking load on mine x


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> erghhh! I absolutely hate it too! Lol





farmercoope said:


> thats not much bloody fun then is it!





quilson_mc_spike said:


> oohhhh tell tell tell and i know i hate them they dont even facking load on mine x


 
Nooooooooooooo nopes nah :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> Nooooooooooooo nopes nah :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


How bloody boring! lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Nooooooooooooo nopes nah :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


blablah its my nephews birthday and hes having a party bless hes 8 tomorrow x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> blablah its my nephews birthday and hes having a party bless hes 8 tomorrow x


 
awwwwwwww bless bit late now for a party for an 8 yr old


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwww bless bit late now for a party for an 8 yr old


i meant tomorrow lolll.... x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i meant tomorrow lolll.... x


hee hee okies let ya off then :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> hee hee okies let ya off then :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 
haha i have un neglected the pets they are content hehe

the hedgehogs didnt miss anything nor missy evi or teddy it was the poor chinny's i forgot about... was wrapping preasants x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> haha i have un neglected the pets they are content hehe
> 
> the hedgehogs didnt miss anything nor missy evi or teddy it was the poor chinny's i forgot about... was wrapping preasants x


 
ooooooo you evil chin owner you :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> ooooooo you evil chin owner you :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2:


hahaha im an evil animal owner you wanna see how skinny all my animals are x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hahaha im an evil animal owner you wanna see how skinny all my animals are x


 
why are you an evil animal owner ?


----------



## LoveForLizards

:censor: It's taken me half an hour to set this new comp up, and I can't even connect to the internet on msn or firefox/google chrome etc.  :bash:

Sorry had to rant somewhere, and as I can't connect to msn I can't rant at one of my mates. :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> :censor: It's taken me half an hour to set this new comp up, and I can't even connect to the internet on msn or firefox/google chrome etc.  :bash:
> 
> Sorry had to rant somewhere, and as I can't connect to msn I can't rant at one of my mates. :whistling2::lol2:


 
LOL you rant away hun ha ha ha 

i cant get on msn no more my comp wont let me download the new one


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> why are you an evil animal owner ?


dunno...

my brother thinks im a D**K because im getting my tongue or eyebrow done :/ x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> dunno...
> 
> my brother thinks im a D**K because im getting my tongue or eyebrow done :/ x


 
eeeeeeeeeeks so do i :gasp::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> LOL you rant away hun ha ha ha
> 
> i cant get on msn no more my comp wont let me download the new one


I give up with msn, I might just go back to using ebuddy. It's doing my nut in now and if it doesn't right itself soon I'm going to cry. :lol2:



quilson_mc_spike said:


> dunno...
> 
> my brother thinks im a D**K because im getting my tongue or eyebrow done :/ x


DON'T DO IT!!!!!!! :whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

And omg, Ack how annoying are the ads between posts!! :gasp: lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

hey duddees and dudettes im so tired but cant sleep so singing for a pass time  x


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hey duddees and dudettes im so tired but cant sleep so singing for a pass time  x


Sorry I logged out suddenly last night, I closed down the wrong window then couldn't log in again then the computer froze so I gave up and went to bed. :bash:

It's sooooo foggy this morning!


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Sorry I logged out suddenly last night, I closed down the wrong window then couldn't log in again then the computer froze so I gave up and went to bed. :bash:
> 
> It's sooooo foggy this morning!


 
we had the fog last night but it was very frosty an icey this morn


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> we had the fog last night but it was very frosty an icey this morn


The frost and ice around here was gone by quarter to 8 this morning, then the fog cleared and now it's back! Can't even see to the top of the garden, and it's freeeeeezing! I've still got to clean the aviaries, scoop the ferrets out and take the ferrets for a walk. It's tooo cold  :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> The frost and ice around here was gone by quarter to 8 this morning, then the fog cleared and now it's back! Can't even see to the top of the garden, and it's freeeeeezing! I've still got to clean the aviaries, scoop the ferrets out and take the ferrets for a walk. It's tooo cold  :lol2:


 
yups its not very warm at all 

im laid in front of the fire lol watching the kittens have a mad half hour skunks are snuggled up with the dogs on the couches 

havoc joined me for a bit but i seem to be too boney to get comfy on so he went back to the dogs :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

meg i hope you are on msn misses ¬¬ xx


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> yups its not very warm at all
> 
> im laid in front of the fire lol watching the kittens have a mad half hour skunks are snuggled up with the dogs on the couches
> 
> havoc joined me for a bit but i seem to be too boney to get comfy on so he went back to the dogs :lol2:


Emma do your cats ever stop having a mad half hour? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Emma do your cats ever stop having a mad half hour? :lol2:


nopes they never bloomin stop :devil::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

its been very quiet on here again


----------



## felix93

Go and run around the block or something. You have too much time on hands. 

I am depressed because I don't think I can finish everything on time. Can't work my socks off because I don't feel very well, still after 2 weeks episode, and then I still have all these stuff to rush to finish off before family arrives. Top it up, my son wants me to make ginger cakes and biscuits for him while I was doing the mince pies this morning. It's never stopped. Just feel like crying and I can't wait for the new year now, everything should get back to normal.


----------



## Shell195

felix93 said:


> Go and run around the block or something. You have too much time on hands.
> 
> I am depressed because I don't think I can finish everything on time. Can't work my socks off because I don't feel very well, still after 2 weeks episode, and then I still have all these stuff to rush to finish off before family arrives. Top it up, my son wants me to make ginger cakes and biscuits for him while I was doing the mince pies this morning. It's never stopped. Just feel like crying and I can't wait for the new year now, everything should get back to normal.


 

Hi Felix it sounds like you are fed up at the minute. Im sure things will work out in the end. Havent you got a nearby friend who will help you finish your jobs?
Big Hugs x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

id help you felix only i cant im too far...

iv had the top of my ear peirced   i didnt even flinch... *good me* xx


----------



## LoveForLizards

felix93 said:


> Go and run around the block or something. You have too much time on hands.
> 
> I am depressed because I don't think I can finish everything on time. Can't work my socks off because I don't feel very well, still after 2 weeks episode, and then I still have all these stuff to rush to finish off before family arrives. Top it up, my son wants me to make ginger cakes and biscuits for him while I was doing the mince pies this morning. It's never stopped. Just feel like crying and I can't wait for the new year now, everything should get back to normal.


:gasp: Felix!! 
Hope things settle down for ya soon. ((hugs))



quilson_mc_spike said:


> id help you felix only i cant im too far...
> 
> iv had the top of my ear peirced   i didnt even flinch... *good me* xx


Whyyyyy?!!!!! :lol2: You had a scafolding bar or just a single pierce? x


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Go and run around the block or something. You have too much time on hands.
> 
> I am depressed because I don't think I can finish everything on time. Can't work my socks off because I don't feel very well, still after 2 weeks episode, and then I still have all these stuff to rush to finish off before family arrives. Top it up, my son wants me to make ginger cakes and biscuits for him while I was doing the mince pies this morning. It's never stopped. Just feel like crying and I can't wait for the new year now, everything should get back to normal.


awwwwwwww hun big hugs ((((((((hugs))))))) it will all be over with soon 

i have missed you though


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Whyyyyy?!!!!! :lol2: You had a scafolding bar or just a single pierce? x[/QUOTE]

just the one single 

the hurst crashed today x!


----------



## Emmaj

eeeeeeks con thats not good last thing you need happening


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> eeeeeeks con thats not good last thing you need happening


i know my mum said she was slamming on the brakes there and on the way back she crashed....

i have had my cartalidge on my ear done again i only had the first one done monday morning :whistling2: im having them all down my ear  x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i know my mum said she was slamming on the brakes there and on the way back she crashed....
> 
> i have had my cartalidge on my ear done again i only had the first one done monday morning :whistling2: im having them all down my ear  x


 
oh lovely dont forget when you go through metal detectors :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> oh lovely dont forget when you go through metal detectors :lol2:


I got confused then, and instead of 'metal detector' I was thinking 'metal>magnet' and got visions of Connor being dragged off by a random magnet by the ear. :whistling2: T'was funny in my world..:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> I got confused then, and instead of 'metal detector' I was thinking 'metal>magnet' and got visions of Connor being dragged off by a random magnet by the ear. :whistling2: T'was funny in my world..:lol2:


LOL my world must be like yours as your thought got a chuckle from me too :blush::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> LOL my world must be like yours as your thought got a chuckle from me too :blush::lol2:


:lol2::2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

would be amusing though :lol2:

sorry connor :flrt::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

*pictures one self being dragged by a magnet to school*

*you will go to that F*****G school son!* says ones mother with the magnet in one hand and a ciggerette in the other :gasp::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> *pictures one self being dragged by a magnet to school*
> 
> *you will go to that F*****G school son!* says ones mother with the magnet in one hand and a ciggerette in the other :gasp::lol2::lol2::lol2:


LOL connor you have joined me and megan in the odd lil world :2thumb::no1::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

odd very odd :gasp:

you guys are so beyond help. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> odd very odd :gasp:
> 
> you guys are so beyond help. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


felixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :flrt::flrt::flrt:

are you back ?

i have things to tell you but didnt want to bother you with texts when you have been so busy and working on getting well hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## felix93

No not quite back on here sorry. My brother is arriving on Sunday and his room is not quite done yet. Hubby is trying to help me because I come to terms I just can't do it now. Yesterday I was just sitting around thinking how I could get his room done before he arrives. 

I told you I will pop round whenever I can but hopefully will be back in the New Year.

Besides you have the GPR I have to sort out with you for next year, i.e. if you still want him / her. I think the female might be pregnant again but I haven't taken her out, so she should be. :whistling2:

Text or email me if you want to, or even PM in Facebook, they all go to my mobile, I should see them at some point as long as I don't switch the phone off, which I have done in the last few weeks for the first time.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> No not quite back on here sorry. My brother is arriving on Sunday and his room is not quite done yet. Hubby is trying to help me because I come to terms I just can't do it now. Yesterday I was just sitting around thinking how I could get his room done before he arrives.
> 
> I told you I will pop round whenever I can but hopefully will be back in the New Year.
> 
> Besides you have the GPR I have to sort out with you for next year, i.e. if you still want him / her. I think the female might be pregnant again but I haven't taken her out, so she should be. :whistling2:
> 
> Text or email me if you want to, or even PM in Facebook, they all go to my mobile, I should see them at some point as long as I don't switch the phone off, which I have done in the last few weeks for the first time.


 
oooooooooookies hun will send you a text :2thumb: no problemo at all :2thumb:


im sure you will get there eventually with things hun, make sure you are helped too hun please dont push your self too much :flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> *pictures one self being dragged by a magnet to school*
> 
> *you will go to that F*****G school son!* says ones mother with the magnet in one hand and a ciggerette in the other :gasp::lol2::lol2::lol2:





Emmaj said:


> LOL connor you have joined me and megan in the odd lil world :2thumb::no1::lol2::lol2::lol2:


:lol2::no1:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> :lol2::no1:


MEGannnnnnnnnnnnnn

im so bleedin bored


----------



## Emmaj

hmm if my posts start to not make sense ..........not that they ever do anyway lol 

is because i am trying to type around a kitty thats plonked itself on my keyboard :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> MEGannnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> im so bleedin bored


:lol2: Bless ya Emma! Aren't we all! 'school' is officially out for xmas for me, so nothing to do now. I'm currently researching the history of Goats, and the domestication of them. Interesting I am. :lol2: 


Emmaj said:


> hmm if my posts start to not make sense ..........not that they ever do anyway lol
> 
> is because i am trying to type around a kitty thats plonked itself on my keyboard :whistling2::lol2:


Apparently, sitting on keyboards is a cats right of way.... :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> LOL connor you have joined me and megan in the odd lil world :2thumb::no1::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 i know what your on about yousee!!

my cat officially loves milk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> :lol2: Bless ya Emma! Aren't we all! 'school' is officially out for xmas for me, so nothing to do now. I'm currently researching the history of Goats, and the domestication of them. Interesting I am. :lol2:
> 
> 
> Apparently, sitting on keyboards is a cats right of way.... :lol2:


 
eeeeeeeeee yeah very interesting my dear 

yes clyde keeps telling me im in his way not him in mine :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i know what your on about yousee!!
> 
> my cat officially loves milk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


 
what you have been milking your kitty :gasp:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> what you have been milking your kitty :gasp:


nope she has been milking herself by biting holes into milk bottles and spilling it everywhere only to drink it of the floor kitchen unit etc!!!!!!


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> nope she has been milking herself by biting holes into milk bottles and spilling it everywhere only to drink it of the floor kitchen unit etc!!!!!!


Oh dear your gonna have a very squity kitty :gasp::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> yes clyde keeps telling me im in his way not him in mine :lol2:


Yep, exactly :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Oh dear your gonna have a very squity kitty :gasp::lol2:


haha iv made them put the milk in the cupboard after using it... xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> haha iv made them put the milk in the cupboard after using it... xx


 
eeeeeeeew fridge man in the fridge will go off in the cupboard eeeeeeeeeew:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Yep, exactly :2thumb::lol2:


he has deserted my laptop for the radiator now :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evening:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Evening:whistling2:


evening hun


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> he has deserted my laptop for the radiator now :lol2:


:lol2: One of ours has just jumped on me lap and spilt my cuppa all over me and the keyboard!  Not a single drop on himself, though! Crafty bugger! :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> :lol2: One of ours has just jumped on me lap and spilt my cuppa all over me and the keyboard!  Not a single drop on himself, though! Crafty bugger! :devil:


 
i know how the hell do they do it the lil git bags :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Its gone all quiet on here again :gasp:

Morning peoples :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> eeeeeeeew fridge man in the fridge will go off in the cupboard eeeeeeeeeew:lol2:


 the fridge is outside in the shed so its esier nt to and we go through 4 pints of milk a day so it never goes off in our house lololol


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> the fridge is outside in the shed so its esier nt to and we go through 4 pints of milk a day so it never goes off in our house lololol


but warm milk thats just eeeeeeeeeewwwwww unless your warming it up to have with something :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> but warm milk thats just eeeeeeeeeewwwwww unless your warming it up to have with something :lol2:


 we only use milk for cups of tea as we all drink about 30 cups a day easily between us... hence the 4 pints being used... lololol i did consider mini fridge though!! x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> we only use milk for cups of tea as we all drink about 30 cups a day easily between us... hence the 4 pints being used... lololol i did consider mini fridge though!! x


 
yeah it can sit on the work top 

i think in an odd way the mini fridges are way cute though i wouldnt fit much in one :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Afternoon peoples, how is everyone? :flrt:

We've got SNOWWWWWW! :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Afternoon peoples, how is everyone? :flrt:
> 
> We've got SNOWWWWWW! :bash:


I is good ta 

ow is you?


yeah we had snow this morn it didnt stick though thankfully :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> I is good ta
> 
> ow is you?
> 
> 
> yeah we had snow this morn it didnt stick though thankfully :lol2:


i bloody missed it !!!!!! i was in bed :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::no1: i hate snow lol xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i bloody missed it !!!!!! i was in bed :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::no1: i hate snow lol xx


 


eeeeeee lad ya lazy bleedin so an so :lol2:

yeah i dont rate snow either i hates it :devil::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Right I is now bogging off to do the school run 


catch ya laters peeps :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> I is good ta
> 
> ow is you?
> 
> 
> yeah we had snow this morn it didnt stick though thankfully :lol2:


I'm good thank you. 
Due to britain being so blooming indecisive about the weather, the sun is now out melting the snow that settled!



Emmaj said:


> eeeeeee lad ya lazy bleedin so an so :lol2:
> 
> yeah i dont rate snow either i hates it :devil::lol2:


I don't mind snow too much (would rather not have it though!) as it makes for some interesting walks when we take the ferrets out during the winter, but this year one of my mates is doing an 'experiment' testing dry-land mushing with ferrets so it's pretty much put a downer on all plans should the snow continue.


----------



## Shell195

LoveForLizards said:


> I'm good thank you.
> Due to britain being so blooming indecisive about the weather, the sun is now out melting the snow that settled!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind snow too much (would rather not have it though!) as it makes for some interesting walks when we take the ferrets out during the winter, but this year one of my mates is doing an *'experiment' testing dry-land mushing with ferrets* so it's pretty much put a downer on all plans should the snow continue.


 
Now you need to explain as I have a vision of a wheeled sled pulled by ferrets:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Shell195 said:


> Now you need to explain as I have a vision of a wheeled sled pulled by ferrets:lol2:


Not a wheeled sled, a person on skates actually! :lol2:

Me and a mate were talking about how strong ferrets are even though they're tiny and have little potential for a good muscle mass (due to their short digestion period), so he decided to experiment dry-land mushing with a small team of stubborn ferrets (6, 4-5lb, 3 year old hobs). So far they've been pulling dead weights at impressive speeds considering. It probably wont get to the point he'll be able to solely use the power of the ferrets obviously, and as he has a stubborn team if they don't want to they'll stop when they feel like it no matter what, but he's a good skater so even if the ferrets can't pull the dead weight of a human it'll still be a good work out for them, and they appear to be enjoying it considering none of them have tried to back out of harnesses or stopped dead when they've been pulling any weight. :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

200 pages wooppeeeee


all of shite




Emmaj said:


> eeeeeee lad ya lazy bleedin so an so :lol2:
> 
> yeah i dont rate snow either i hates it :devil::lol2:


 haha lol i need ear muffs... badly ...


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> 200 pages wooppeeeee
> 
> 
> all of shite
> 
> 
> 
> haha lol i need ear muffs... badly ...


 
yes me too i was seriously considering pinching the lil girl who was walkin down in front of us from school today :devil::lol2:

but i did stop myself :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> yes me too i was seriously considering pinching the lil girl who was walkin down in front of us from school today :devil::lol2:
> 
> but i did stop myself :lol2:


yeah i have had two peircings and they hirt like hell when cold... i stole my friends zebra print ones LOLOLOL xx


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yes me too i was seriously *considering pinching the lil girl* who was walkin down in front of us from school today :devil::lol2:
> 
> but i did stop myself :lol2:


 
:gasp: I never considered you a child snatcher:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

LoveForLizards said:


> Not a wheeled sled, a person on skates actually! :lol2:
> 
> Me and a mate were talking about how strong ferrets are even though they're tiny and have little potential for a good muscle mass (due to their short digestion period), so he decided to experiment dry-land mushing with a small team of stubborn ferrets (6, 4-5lb, 3 year old hobs). So far they've been pulling dead weights at impressive speeds considering. It probably wont get to the point he'll be able to solely use the power of the ferrets obviously, and as he has a stubborn team if they don't want to they'll stop when they feel like it no matter what, but he's a good skater so even if the ferrets can't pull the dead weight of a human it'll still be a good work out for them, and they appear to be enjoying it considering none of them have tried to back out of harnesses or stopped dead when they've been pulling any weight. :flrt:


 
Oh wow that sounds great fun if a bit bizarre:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> yeah i have had two peircings and they hirt like hell when cold... i stole my friends zebra print ones LOLOLOL xx


 
hee these where tiger ones ha ha 



Shell195 said:


> :gasp: I never considered you a child snatcher:whistling2:


Oh shell dont  i told you the story of jamie lying to me the other week about being able to come for tea dint i :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> hee these where tiger ones ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shell dont  i told you the story of jamie lying to me the other week about being able to come for tea dint i :blush:


 
ooops yes you did


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> ooops yes you did


I felt so awful and still do for not double checking 

but it was the norm us taking in turns of doing tea :blush::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

wooopeee emma ima ring you tomorrow as i have 20 free mins to any UK number  xx


----------



## Emmaj

oooo okies dokeys then : victory:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> oooo okies dokeys then : victory:


fricking hell what are you doing up at 07:59 ?!?! :bash: xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> fricking hell what are you doing up at 07:59 ?!?! :bash: xx


i was up at 6.30am..............i have a child to take to school :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> i was up at 6.30am..............i have a child to take to school :lol2:


uh mey gawd!!!!!!!!!!!

i havent seen 06:30 in a long time... 

my whimsy arrived RACCOON :flrt: x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> uh mey gawd!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i havent seen 06:30 in a long time...
> 
> my whimsy arrived RACCOON :flrt: x


 
lol i do every morning on a school day 

whats a fecking whimsy?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> lol i do every morning on a school day
> 
> whats a fecking whimsy?


lol not me... 8 o'clock and whenever i feel like it other days... unless i have something exciting happening that day :/ x

wade whimsies - Google Images

those... i collect them.... esp the disney ones xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> lol not me... 8 o'clock and whenever i feel like it other days... unless i have something exciting happening that day :/ x
> 
> wade whimsies - Google Images
> 
> those... i collect them.... esp the disney ones xx


you bleedin loon i was getting ready to biatch slap you :lol2::lol2:

i darnt have anything collectable hanging about with the cats now :devil::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> you bleedin loon i was getting ready to biatch slap you :lol2::lol2:
> 
> i darnt have anything collectable hanging about with the cats now :devil::lol2:


looooooool

me either missy just LOVES to play with things... these are locked away in the cupboard... i did think about blue tacking them down... hmmm? x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> looooooool
> 
> me either missy just LOVES to play with things... these are locked away in the cupboard... i did think about blue tacking them down... hmmm? x


 
mine would still get them off if blue tacked then probs eat the blue tack the muppetys :lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> mine would still get them off if blue tacked then probs eat the blue tack the muppetys :lol2::lol2:


lol ill keep them locked away as some of them are kinda expensive for their size ... the council worker broke one i payed £15 for and i told him he said "dont lie they are about2 quid theyre tiny" this happened to be a wade disney which happen to cost more so i told him and he ignored me and it broke... i will not have damaged item in the collection!!!!!!! :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> lol ill keep them locked away as some of them are kinda expensive for their size ... the council worker broke one i payed £15 for and i told him he said "dont lie they are about2 quid theyre tiny" this happened to be a wade disney which happen to cost more so i told him and he ignored me and it broke... i will not have damaged item in the collection!!!!!!! :bash::bash::bash:


i would have rugby tackeled him to the floor and tickled him till he said he would buy me a new one cheeky fecker 

you should have put a complaint in about him con


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> i would have rugby tackeled him to the floor and tickled him till he said he would buy me a new one cheeky fecker
> 
> you should have put a complaint in about him con


lol he was twice my size... then again i might have snapped!!!!

i couldnt be bothered...

RIGHT TEDDY HAS ORDERED HIS CARROTS... HE WANTS HIS SHEETS REMOVED AND CUDDLED RIGHT AWAY AS I CAN HEAR HIM THIMPING IN HIS NEW CAGE!! SO BRB XXXX


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> lol he was twice my size... then again i might have snapped!!!!
> 
> i couldnt be bothered...
> 
> RIGHT TEDDY HAS ORDERED HIS CARROTS... HE WANTS HIS SHEETS REMOVED AND CUDDLED RIGHT AWAY AS I CAN HEAR HIM THIMPING IN HIS NEW CAGE!! SO BRB XXXX


 
lol im going out for a bit dawgy walks to do in the snow ha ha 

so catch ya laters :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> lol im going out for a bit dawgy walks to do in the snow ha ha
> 
> so catch ya laters :2thumb:


lol im eatind flap jack with caramel on top covered in chocolate mmmmmmm x


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> i would have rugby tackeled him to the floor and tickled him till he said he would buy me a new one cheeky fecker



:lol2::lol2: That made me LOL :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeg im borrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeedddddd xx


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeg im borrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeedddddd xx


Meeeeeeee toooooooooooooo. I was supposed to be taking the ferrets out for a walk an hour ago and forgot :gasp: Just went up to see them and they were actually sitting at the cage front waiting to be let out. Bless!


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> :lol2::lol2: That made me LOL :lol2:


twas the 1st thing that popped into my head :blush:

and more than likely something i would actually do :whistling2::blush::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> twas the 1st thing that popped into my head :blush:
> 
> and more than likely something i would actually do :whistling2::blush::lol2:


Wouldn't put it past you Emm :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Wouldn't put it past you Emm :whistling2::lol2:


 
nopes i may have done worse in past times :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Afternoon rFUKERS  x


----------



## Emmaj

Afternooooooooooooonies


----------



## LoveForLizards

Afternoon everyone. :2thumb:

I'm soooooo bored!  Got nothing to do, all animals clean, fed and handled this morning, manned one of the owls and got her to stop biting my hand every second so there's an improvement, but before long she got tired and was half asleep on me so had to put her back. Booo weekends. :bash: lol

Ooooh but on the plus side, our home ed. co-ordinator sent a referral letter to the vets I want to do work experience at and it was all good.  So hoping to start work experience there and at a kennels next year.


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Afternoon everyone. :2thumb:
> 
> I'm soooooo bored!  Got nothing to do, all animals clean, fed and handled this morning, manned one of the owls and got her to stop biting my hand every second so there's an improvement, but before long she got tired and was half asleep on me so had to put her back. Booo weekends. :bash: lol
> 
> Ooooh but on the plus side, our home ed. co-ordinator sent a referral letter to the vets I want to do work experience at and it was all good.  So hoping to start work experience there and at a kennels next year.


 
oooooo cool megan 

ouch at bitey owl hee hee bet thats lots of painful fun ha ha 

dogs, cats, skunks all crashed out here contently sleeping :lol2:

so begger all to do here too ha ha


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> oooooo cool megan
> 
> ouch at bitey owl hee hee bet thats lots of painful fun ha ha
> 
> dogs, cats, skunks all crashed out here contently sleeping :lol2:
> 
> so begger all to do here too ha ha


Very painful! I was wearing thermals, a small jacket and a ski coat and she still managed to break the skin and leave a bruise!  :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Very painful! I was wearing thermals, a small jacket and a ski coat and she still managed to break the skin and leave a bruise!  :lol2:


 
its amazing how they still manage to do that aint it lol you can be padded out to hell but they still bloomin well get ya ha ha :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

well its 2PM and i have only just had brekky... in bed of course  i love school holidays!! x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well its 2PM and i have only just had brekky... in bed of course  i love school holidays!! x


 
lol lazy moo bag ha ha 

lewis came down half an hour ago wanting some more weetabix the greedy gutz he had already had 3 earlier :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> lol lazy moo bag ha ha
> 
> lewis came down half an hour ago wanting some more weetabix the greedy gutz he had already had 3 earlier :lol2:


loool

i just loooveee food... egg on toast mmmmm


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> loool
> 
> i just loooveee food... egg on toast mmmmm


 
yes lewis loves his food too ha ha 

he is sat playing on his playstation with radio on singing away at top of his voice LOL


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> yes lewis loves his food too ha ha
> 
> he is sat playing on his playstation with radio on singing away at top of his voice LOL


lol why not schoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooools out for wintaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lol x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> lol why not schoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooools out for wintaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lol x


 
Aye i dont have to go trapsing about in the cold for 2 weeks wahooooooooooooooo lol


----------



## Emmaj

we have snow again


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> we have snow again


Send some this way! We've just got loads of slippery ice, at least snow isn't easy to slip up on.  :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Send some this way! We've just got loads of slippery ice, at least snow isn't easy to slip up on.  :lol2:


 
lol you can have it all for me ha ha i hates snow :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Megan i loveeeeeeeeees ya new siggy hun :no1:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> lol you can have it all for me ha ha i hates snow :lol2:


I don't like snow that much but snow is easier to walk on then ice, I manage to slip up at the best of times . :lol2:



Emmaj said:


> Megan i loveeeeeeeeees ya new siggy hun :no1:



Thankies  :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> I don't like snow that much but snow is easier to walk on then ice, I manage to slip up at the best of times . :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankies  :2thumb:


i dont need ice to slip up an fall lol i can fall over nothing ha ha :blush::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> i dont need ice to slip up an fall lol i can fall over nothing ha ha :blush::lol2:


Aye me too. I always try to convince myself slipping up on a plain flat surface takes skill! :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Aye me too. I always try to convince myself slipping up on a plain flat surface takes skill! :whistling2:


of course it does lol 

takes alot of flipping skill ha ha : victory:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

LoveForLizards said:


> Aye me too. I always try to convince myself slipping up on a plain flat surface takes skill! :whistling2:


i always knew i had skill  x


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i always knew i had skill  x


Hah :no1:


I'm watching the final of strictly come dancing even though I've not watched it all the way through the series so have no idea why. lol


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i always knew i had skill  x


do you fall over nothing too con ?


----------



## Shell195

evening all


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> evening all


helloooooooo you 

i smells again :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Im hungry too think i may put some pizzas in :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> Im hungry too think i may put some pizzas in :lol2:


At 20 past 9? :gasp:

And omg, it's snowing! nearly an inch of snow...from nowhere!


----------



## Shell195

Ive already done the rats. Dave had been with the cage which the hammy loves and I now have more space in my cupboard


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> At 20 past 9? :gasp:
> 
> And omg, it's snowing! nearly an inch of snow...from nowhere!


 
yeah lol i aint had no tea yet couldnt be bothered as wasnt hungry lol


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive already done the rats. Dave had been with the cage which the hammy loves and I now have more space in my cupboard


 
hee hee cool 

oi woman you forgots to give him my message too :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

LoveForLizards said:


> At 20 past 9? :gasp:
> 
> And omg, it's snowing! nearly an inch of snow...from nowhere!


Did you not know that Emma is nocturnal:whistling2:
Todd is stunning is he yours?


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> hee hee cool
> 
> oi woman you forgots to give him my message too :lol2:


 
I flippin know, it was only after he went I thought of it Sorry :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Did you not know that Emma is nocturnal:whistling2:
> Todd is stunning is he yours?


LOL yeah im gonna come back as a bat :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I flippin know, it was only after he went I thought of it Sorry :blush:


 
hee hee tis okies i pm'd him so will let ya off ha ha


----------



## LoveForLizards

Shell195 said:


> Did you not know that Emma is nocturnal:whistling2:
> Todd is stunning is he yours?


Ahh yeah forgot about that :lol2:
And yup he's mine :flrt: :2thumb: We've also got another Harris, a european eagle owl and the two barnies. 



Emmaj said:


> LOL yeah im gonna come back as a bat :lol2:


:eek4: That's all we need, Emma with wings....:eek4::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Sniff* Sniff* does something smell awful in here:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Ahh yeah forgot about that :lol2:
> And yup he's mine :flrt: :2thumb: We've also got another Harris, a european eagle owl and the two barnies.
> 
> 
> 
> :eek4: That's all we need, Emma with wings....:eek4::lol2:


LOL hey you would have to be more worried if i came back as a bird lol being able to fly an shite how cool hey :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Sniff* Sniff* does something smell awful in here:whistling2:


that would be me i spoke well and truely too soon last night shell :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> do you fall over nothing too con ?


everyday lol xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> everyday lol xx


 
i dont do it that often :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Con hun have you checked you have your shoes on the right feet:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL i dont know how kids can walk round with shoes on wrong feet 

its soooooo uncomfy and annoying lol


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL i dont know how kids can walk round with shoes on wrong feet
> 
> its soooooo uncomfy and annoying lol


 

Sooooooooo you have tried this too:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Nooooooooo:gasp::lol2:

mmmmmmmm pizza :mf_dribble:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> i dont do it that often :gasp::lol2:


i could fall over my own breath...

and no i dont wear my shoes on the wrong feet it is rear i wear shoes these days xxx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i could fall over my own breath...
> 
> and no i dont wear my shoes on the wrong feet it is rear i wear shoes these days xxx


 
ya cants go out without ya shoes on tut :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> ya cants go out without ya shoes on tut :lol2:


i never really leave the house... and if i am going in the car for longer than half an hour i take my shoes off,,, i hate shoes... i wish they were never invented x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i never really leave the house... and if i am going in the car for longer than half an hour i take my shoes off,,, i hate shoes... i wish they were never invented x


 
lol you were born too late you should have been a caveman :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> lol you were born too late you should have been a caveman :lol2:


lol i prefare just socks.... lol x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> lol i prefare just socks.... lol x


i love my slippers could live in them :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> i love my slippers could live in them :lol2:


dont wear them... x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> dont wear them... x


i have to or i would have no toes lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> i have to or i would have no toes lol


lmao... i need to talk to you actually you have time for a fone call? xxx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> lmao... i need to talk to you actually you have time for a fone call? xxx


my phones upstairs charging and i canny be assed to go and get it lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

missy is moulting... shes a bit late for her winter coat now?! x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

why is noooo1 on msn or RFUK??

i have still got tedds indoors mom still dont know haha... i have put him on a duvet cover,,, he is sucha messy bugger :whip::whip::whip: xx


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> why is noooo1 on msn or RFUK??
> 
> i have still got tedds indoors mom still dont know haha... i have put him on a duvet cover,,, he is sucha messy bugger :whip::whip::whip: xx


Conn if the tray in the crate is turned up around the edges you might be best just giving him a litter tray and leaving the rest of the bottom bare until he's fully litter trained, just wipe it down a couple of times a day and he'll get the hang of the litter pan. That was how I first litter trained CJ and it worked a treat, then we got Ebony and it went to pot because he wasn't neutered!


----------



## LoveForLizards

LoveForLizards said:


> Conn if the tray in the crate is turned up around the edges you might be best just giving him a litter tray and leaving the rest of the bottom bare until he's fully litter trained, just wipe it down a couple of times a day and he'll get the hang of the litter pan. That was how I first litter trained CJ and it worked a treat, then we got Ebony and it went to pot because he wasn't neutered!


Whoops was meant to add put in a bed for him obviously..


----------



## Emmaj

well i dont go on msn no more cos it wont work lol 


and i have been busy sorting things out at home getting my cleaning and such done 

sooooooooo thats why i aint been on :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Oi con lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Oi con lol


 
Oi Emm x


----------



## Emmaj

the weather is terrible here 

its snowed non stop all day :gasp:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> the weather is terrible here
> 
> its snowed non stop all day :gasp:


 
same  xx


----------



## Emmaj

dont think anyone will be going far round here lol and if they have to will be on foot ha ha


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emm sorry I haven't replied, my PMs have dieeed.  Can't send any, I keeps losing connection when I try to send anything.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

gragghhhh emma i cant ring you if your not oline because if you aint online your busy!! so ill ring somebody else :bash::bash: like sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeell  xx


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Emm sorry I haven't replied, my PMs have dieeed.  Can't send any, I keeps losing connection when I try to send anything.


 
your okies hun lol 
all is good  



quilson_mc_spike said:


> gragghhhh emma i cant ring you if your not oline because if you aint online your busy!! so ill ring somebody else :bash::bash: like sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeell  xx


im online now but still busy as im rolling **** :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> im online now but still busy as im rolling **** :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


WELL HURRY UP WOMAN!!! x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> WELL HURRY UP WOMAN!!! x


 
i wont be sat mobile when i have done im up and down doing stuff :lol2:

plus my phones nearly dead have been using it alot today :gasp::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> i wont be sat mobile when i have done im up and down doing stuff :lol2:
> 
> plus my phones nearly dead have been using it alot today :gasp::lol2:


pah... i give upp.... x


----------



## Emmaj

i wouldnt mind i only charged it last night too :gasp:

darn me for being a phone whore :lol2::lol2:

ya will be best calling me tomorrow con will make sure my phones fully charged


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> i wouldnt mind i only charged it last night too :gasp:
> 
> darn me for being a phone whore :lol2::lol2:
> 
> ya will be best calling me tomorrow con will make sure my phones fully charged


well... thats what technolagy does to you!!

okie dokie you better had ¬¬ xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well... thats what technolagy does to you!!
> 
> okie dokie you better had ¬¬ xx


i will hun i promise 

its bleeding well snowing again :gasp:


if it carries on lol gonna be snowed in here by morning :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> i will hun i promise
> 
> its bleeding well snowing again :gasp:
> 
> 
> if it carries on lol gonna be snowed in here by morning :lol2:


lol its never gunna stop is it?? xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> lol its never gunna stop is it?? xx


i know 

its a shame though cos if it had held off till next week we would have had a white xmas


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> i know
> 
> its a shame though cos if it had held off till next week we would have had a white xmas


Im hoping we still have a white Christmas!


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> Im hoping we still have a white Christmas![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> lol it will probs be a grey slushy one :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> lol it will probs be a grey slushy one :lol2:


hehe yeah  x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe yeah  x


I still need to look through my avon book i was given last week lol 

cant be bothered to though ha ha 

im a lazy bintus ha ha ha


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> your okies hun lol
> all is good


 They got home OK?


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> They got home OK?


 
they had parked up and were stopping for the night  all was good


----------



## LoveForLizards

Good good :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Oooo i need to get shell to put up the pic of my xmas pressie :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

And i forgot how are you this fine cold frosty still snowy day megan?:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> And i forgot how are you this fine cold frosty still snowy day megan?:lol2:


lol I'm goood thanks, it hasn't snowed since 2 nights ago now but there's still snow on the ground! How are you??


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> lol I'm goood thanks, it hasn't snowed since 2 nights ago now but there's still snow on the ground! How are you??


lol we had snow all day yest :gasp:

im good thankies 

have a pile of kittys on my lap and skunks are snuggled up to dogs :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> lol we had snow all day yest :gasp:
> 
> im good thankies
> 
> have a pile of kittys on my lap and skunks are snuggled up to dogs :lol2:


We've just had ice, ice and more ice. 

I'm trying to convince my mum to get one of the rabbits a coat, he insists on running around and digging and splashing about in the puddles and flopping over into the mud, then I have to bring him in, blow dry him and lock him away to stop him doing it again. He also likes to sit out in the rain. :bash::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> We've just had ice, ice and more ice.
> 
> I'm trying to convince my mum to get one of the rabbits a coat, he insists on running around and digging and splashing about in the puddles and flopping over into the mud, then I have to bring him in, blow dry him and lock him away to stop him doing it again. He also likes to sit out in the rain. :bash::lol2:


LOL bless a rain rabbit hee hee 

well after i typed the kittys were piled on my lap the skunks then jumped on too lol

so had 2 skunks and 2 cats on my lap ha ha


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> LOL bless a rain rabbit hee hee
> 
> well after i typed the kittys were piled on my lap the skunks then jumped on too lol
> 
> so had 2 skunks and 2 cats on my lap ha ha


Hehe awwwww :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

non feeder corns fed 

fingers crossed blood red dosnt regurge


----------



## Shell195

I cant upload your xmas present so I will get steve to look at it tomorrow

Heres one to be going on with


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I cant upload your xmas present so I will get steve to look at it tomorrow
> 
> Heres one to be going on with
> image


 
lol a pile of kittys and skunks hee hee 

there are 2 skunks and 2 cats on that pic :lol2:


----------



## Shell195




----------



## Emmaj

LOL a kitty pillow :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

hello im here emmaj reply to your message NOW x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hello im here emmaj reply to your message NOW x


 
I have lol :gasp::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> I have lol :gasp::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


good girl *pats head* xx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

which is the esiest part of caring for a skunk durin the skunks life as in baby adult sub adult etc, and why? xxx


----------



## sam gamgee

quilson_mc_spike said:


> which is the esiest part of caring for a skunk durin the skunks life as in baby adult sub adult etc, and why? xxx


Be intersting to see replies....picked up a choccy yesterday, shes cute and just settling in.......and she has had a few, er, accidents, mostly nerves I think, new surroundings, noises etc. She (Ella) is around 6 months old....my oh is besotted!:flrt:

Dave.


----------



## Emmaj

Depends really 

if you get from babies then the skunk will be more imprinted and alot tamer...........like havoc and angel are.............but they can still go the other way and be timid and want to be left alone like siku 

babies are more demanding as the more time you spend with them the tamer they will be they need feeding more than adults do too 

a older baby young adult may take you alot longer to bring round timidness wise

kaimi is getting to a stage where he will come up to me and have a head rub and back scratch of his own accord but its taken around a year 

older skunks again pretty much the same with a young adult

the thing with skunks is they bond to you and build up a trust with you they are like routines as they know where they are with a routine


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Be intersting to see replies....picked up a choccy yesterday, shes cute and just settling in.......and she has had a few, er, accidents, mostly nerves I think, new surroundings, noises etc. She (Ella) is around 6 months old....my oh is besotted!:flrt:
> 
> Dave.


 
was she litter trained before you brought her home?

not all skunks will litter train i have one who point blank refuses to use a litter tray


----------



## LoveForLizards

Morning everyone :flrt:



Shell195 said:


> image


:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Morning everyone :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> :flrt::flrt:


 
morning megan 


we have snow again :lol2:has been snowing all morning on and off


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> morning megan
> 
> 
> we have snow again :lol2:has been snowing all morning on and off


We haven't had any! Just super heavy frost over night, it's frozen all of the water/snow so now it's slippy outside. :bash: And soooo cold, just been outside with Todd and my hands were going numb so had to come back inside. lol


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> We haven't had any! Just super heavy frost over night, it's frozen all of the water/snow so now it's slippy outside. :bash: And soooo cold, just been outside with Todd and my hands were going numb so had to come back inside. lol


 
Well lewis is at his other grandma and grandads..............they have just called to say they will have to bring him back cos the snows really bad by them too 

he feels awful cos they only see him in school hols 

but it beats having to walk all the way back here if they cant get the car out and its a fair few miles :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Depends really
> 
> if you get from babies then the skunk will be more imprinted and alot tamer...........like havoc and angel are.............but they can still go the other way and be timid and want to be left alone like siku
> 
> babies are more demanding as the more time you spend with them the tamer they will be they need feeding more than adults do too
> 
> a older baby young adult may take you alot longer to bring round timidness wise
> 
> kaimi is getting to a stage where he will come up to me and have a head rub and back scratch of his own accord but its taken around a year
> 
> older skunks again pretty much the same with a young adult
> 
> the thing with skunks is they bond to you and build up a trust with you they are like routines as they know where they are with a routine


 
ahh see i am very interested in this, after thinking about skunks, was we were was at africa's AKA sallie joe AKA farmercoop had effy with him, he could lie effy on he back and tickle her belly and he could pick her up by her belly etc but chester would defo not allow it so its not worth trying

but if somebody baught a well socialized adult skunk would this skunk still be timid? xx


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> Well lewis is at his other grandma and grandads..............they have just called to say they will have to bring him back cos the snows really bad by them too
> 
> he feels awful cos they only see him in school hols
> 
> but it beats having to walk all the way back here if they cant get the car out and its a fair few miles :lol2:



Haha aww bless 'em!!

I'm really sad after reading poshweilers post now.


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ahh see i am very interested in this, after thinking about skunks, was we were was at africa's AKA sallie joe AKA farmercoop had effy with him, he could lie effy on he back and tickle her belly and he could pick her up by her belly etc but chester would defo not allow it so its not worth trying
> 
> but if somebody baught a well socialized adult skunk would this skunk still be timid? xx


 
But i can pick up all my skunks round their bellly and turn them over and tickle their bellies 

it depends on the skunks and what they are or have been used to 

skunks do go through a phase/stage of not liking their tums touched havoc went through it but i can pick him up round tum no prob now


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Haha aww bless 'em!!
> 
> I'm really sad after reading poshweilers post now.


I know  such a shame on the outcome she was very lucky though


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> But i can pick up all my skunks round their bellly and turn them over and tickle their bellies
> 
> it depends on the skunks and what they are or have been used to
> 
> skunks do go through a phase/stage of not liking their tums touched havoc went through it but i can pick him up round tum no prob now


ahh right... so what is the best thing to do when you have had your kit for a few weeks? they have settled now you should be...? i would take a guess at getting them socialized taking them places maybe? xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ahh right... so what is the best thing to do when you have had your kit for a few weeks? they have settled now you should be...? i would take a guess at getting them socialized taking them places maybe? xx


 
You dont need to take them out anywhere to socialise them 

i used to when they were kits put them down for supervised plays and runs around until the dogs got used to them and vice versa 

i dont take my skunks out unless i have a reason to because i cant be arsed with all the stupid questions and dont want to give the antis any reasons or ammunition for their campaignes against keeping exotics 

plus i dont want to risk any harm coming to my skunks from either members of the public or other animals


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> You dont need to take them out anywhere to socialise them
> 
> i used to when they were kits put them down for supervised plays and runs around until the dogs got used to them and vice versa
> 
> i dont take my skunks out unless i have a reason to because i cant be arsed with all the stupid questions and dont want to give the antis any reasons or ammunition for their campaignes against keeping exotics
> 
> plus i dont want to risk any harm coming to my skunks from either members of the public or other animals


 
lol i mean friends houses to get them used to a wide range of people? xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> lol i mean friends houses to get them used to a wide range of people? xx


 
but would have to be friends houses that wouldnt mind if your skunk sprayed hun

even the best socialised tamest of skunks can still spray lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> but would have to be friends houses that wouldnt mind if your skunk sprayed hun
> 
> even the best socialised tamest of skunks can still spray lol


haha well tbh i dont think they would... alot of them wouldnt some may... i would be warning them beforehand lol xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> haha well tbh i dont think they would... alot of them wouldnt some may... i would be warning them beforehand lol xx


yups i would do lol thats your safest option ha ha


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emma, you have farrrrrrr to many skunks so im going to take kiami and meg is going to take Hav and then its even, one skunk each lol xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> Emma, you have farrrrrrr to many skunks so im going to take kiami and meg is going to take Hav and then its even, one skunk each lol xx


 
No one is taking any of my skunks lol............

and it still dosnt make it even cos i will still have 2 :Na_Na_Na_Na:

but my numbers staying at 4 as non are going anywhere :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> No one is taking any of my skunks lol............
> 
> and it still dosnt make it even cos i will still have 2 :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> but my numbers staying at 4 as non are going anywhere :lol2:


shell will have siku then hahhaa she doesnt have a choice in the matter one is more than enough.! xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> shell will have siku then hahhaa she doesnt have a choice in the matter one is more than enough.! xx


 
No one is having any of my skunks :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> No one is having any of my skunks :lol2:


    please take sympathy on me im skunkless... x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> please take sympathy on me im skunkless... x


 
Nopes not gonna work lol 

im a greedy fecker and i dont care :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Nopes not gonna work lol
> 
> im a greedy fecker and i dont care :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


do you like my new sig?? ... i love it so do what it says NOW LOL xx


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> I know  such a shame on the outcome she was very lucky though





Emmaj said:


> im a greedy fecker and i dont care :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2::no1:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> do you like my new sig?? ... i love it so do what it says NOW LOL xx


i have no problem in kissing skunk bum :Na_Na_Na_Na: see thing is connor i have 4 skunk bums i CAN kiss :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:



LoveForLizards said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::no1:


suppose you have to give him 10 outta 10 for trying hey megan lol

he still aint having one of my skunks though :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> i have no problem in kissing skunk bum :Na_Na_Na_Na: see thing is connor i have 4 skunk bums i CAN kiss :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> suppose you have to give him 10 outta 10 for trying hey megan lol
> 
> he still aint having one of my skunks though :lol2:


if you ever need a skunk sitter 
! xx


----------



## sam gamgee

Emmaj said:


> was she litter trained before you brought her home?
> 
> not all skunks will litter train i have one who point blank refuses to use a litter tray


Not fully methinks but she has started using the tray today......she did have a little accident this evening, she ha d managed to get up on a low chaise longue in her room and we think she evidently couldnt get down soooo.......weve now reduced its height much easier for her........whilst we have done a good amount of research we, rather I, will inevitably have to raid your brains and memories for advice!!!!!!!: victory:

Dave.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Not fully methinks but she has started using the tray today......she did have a little accident this evening, she ha d managed to get up on a low chaise longue in her room and we think she evidently couldnt get down soooo.......weve now reduced its height much easier for her........whilst we have done a good amount of research we, rather I, will inevitably have to raid your brains and memories for advice!!!!!!!: victory:
> 
> Dave.


 
yeah thats no problem lol happy to help hun 

the other thing she could also be doing is scenting too..............skunks do tiny piddles to scent new areas they also scent by rubbing their heads around things too 

if she is going to the litter tray and using it then thats a positive sign and your a lucky will use the tray owner :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

forgot to add 

any areas she has an accident in if you scrub the area with biological powder in warm water it removes scents of already toileted there scents too : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> if you ever need a skunk sitter
> ! xx


 
LOL i aint green as cabbage looking con...........would be a skunk or 2 short by the time i got back :lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee

Emmaj said:


> forgot to add
> 
> any areas she has an accident in if you scrub the area with biological powder in warm water it removes scents of already toileted there scents too : victory:


Ta much! Do always give a good scrubby afterwards but been using odorless reptile cleaner (Beaphar).

Dave.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Ta much! Do always give a good scrubby afterwards but been using odorless reptile cleaner (Beaphar).
> 
> Dave.


skunks tend to go back to the same place to toilet specially if they can smell past accidents 

the biological powder in warm water kills the scent so they wont be tempted to go back 

similiar like with cats 


tis also good for skunk spray too along with tesco's own baby shampoo :lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee

The shampoo being for yourself ......or skunkydoo?:lol2:

well, she used the tray again, twice in a row now, so looking goodish.....just needs to settle in really now.....


Ta
Dave.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> LOL i aint green as cabbage looking con...........would be a skunk or 2 short by the time i got back :lol2:


:whistling2:, you SOOOOOOOOOOO wouldnt, i would never do that!! xx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

has been quiet on here, i miss felix, i saw a double of her in tesco the other day! x


----------



## Emmaj

Tis a busy time of year :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Tis a busy time of year :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


i know, all my preasants are wrapped up infornt of me, im dying to open them, but i cant, i want it to be christmas eve now!! xx


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> The shampoo being for yourself ......or skunkydoo?:lol2:
> 
> well, she used the tray again, twice in a row now, so looking goodish.....just needs to settle in really now.....
> 
> 
> Ta
> Dave.


LOL well the shampoo does well on anything thats been sprayed 

is your skunk fully loaded or descented ?



quilson_mc_spike said:


> i know, all my preasants are wrapped up infornt of me, im dying to open them, but i cant, i want it to be christmas eve now!! xx


 
yes you have to wait mr tut :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> yes you have to wait mr tut :lol2:


:'(... its taking for EVER!

i have a cute big huge gift bag with two cute bunnies on... xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> :'(... its taking for EVER!
> 
> i have a cute big huge gift bag with two cute bunnies on... xx


awwwwwwwww bless lol 

well i got the toads xmas pressies, the dogs and the cats today :lol2:

already have the skunks they have new bowls and some turkey :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwww bless lol
> 
> well i got the toads xmas pressies, the dogs and the cats today :lol2:
> 
> already have the skunks they have new bowls and some turkey :2thumb:


 
lool

tut, tut, tut, they should be waiting :bash: they have no suprizes now!!! :whip:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> lool
> 
> tut, tut, tut, they should be waiting :bash: they have no suprizes now!!! :whip:


 
they are waiting lol they aint getting pressies till xmas day :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> they are waiting lol they aint getting pressies till xmas day :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


ahh so what they got? xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ahh so what they got? xx


Dogs have an doggy xmas stocking each, cats have a cat one each, toads have some frozen blood worm skunks have new bowls and some turkey for xmas dinner :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Dogs have an doggy xmas stocking each, cats have a cat one each, toads have some frozen blood worm skunks have new bowls and some turkey for xmas dinner :2thumb::lol2:


lol evi has three new toys missy a colar teddy a new bowl and all the veg, although i dont think missy should have hers she just bit me lip! xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> lol evi has three new toys missy a colar teddy a new bowl and all the veg, although i dont think missy should have hers she just bit me lip! xx


 
awwwwww was a love bite she was tellin you she loved you :flrt::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> awwwwww was a love bite she was tellin you she loved you :flrt::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 shes sat here purring like ... i dunna... purring like a cat :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> shes sat here purring like ... i dunna... purring like a cat :lol2::lol2:


i have one under my legs purring away and one sat on my shoulder purring in my ear ha ha


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> i have one under my legs purring away and one sat on my shoulder purring in my ear ha ha


hehe ima just make a galaxy hot choccy... mmm want one? xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe ima just make a galaxy hot choccy... mmm want one? xx


Mmmmm yeah please my favey hot choccy :mf_dribble:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Mmmmm yeah please my favey hot choccy :mf_dribble:


its donnnnneeeee xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> its donnnnneeeee xx


fankies :flrt: yummy :mf_dribble:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> fankies :flrt: yummy :mf_dribble:


 hmmm,, does lucy_ not come online much? i suppose the timing is wrong to,,, xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hmmm,, does lucy_ not come online much? i suppose the timing is wrong to,,, xx


 
not much no if you wanna contact her best to call the shop on a weekend hun


----------



## Emmaj

right im bogging off so chat tomorrow at some point probs 

nighty night :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> not much no if you wanna contact her best to call the shop on a weekend hun


hmm,, will they be open not this weekend but the weekend after? and do you have the number? or website? xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hmm,, will they be open not this weekend but the weekend after? and do you have the number? or website? xx


 
will text you the num of the shop tomorrow con 

im off to bed now hun :2thumb:

nighty night :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> will text you the num of the shop tomorrow con
> 
> im off to bed now hun :2thumb:
> 
> nighty night :flrt:


ok darlin ill ttyt 

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: xxx


----------



## LoveForLizards

We have SNOW! Lots of it!
I was having a snowball fight with my brothers last night and one (Ryan) threw a snowball straight into my eye, then we went to a mates to exchange gifts and had a short snowball fight there and my other brother (Daniel) threw a snowball straight into the eye of Ryan's friends boyfriend, so we both had buggered eyes. :lol2: Now my eye is swollen and I have slightly blurred vision in it. 

Gonna go take the ferrets a quick jog in the snow in a sec, that is if I don't lose them underneath it. :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

yups we had more snow last night too 

definately gonna be a white xmas wahoooooooo:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> yups we had more snow last night too
> 
> definately gonna be a white xmas wahoooooooo:lol2:


 yippeeee xx


----------



## Emmaj

what you up to today then con ?

lewis is bounding about like a loony he is so excited :lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> what you up to today then con ?
> 
> lewis is bounding about like a loony he is so excited :lol2::lol2:


babysitting two little brats who are swearing and telling me im a girl because i have long hair , crashing their cars into eachother and calling each other xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> babysitting two little brats who are swearing and telling me im a girl because i have long hair , crashing their cars into eachother and calling each other xx


 
lovely lol 

lewis has long hair he wont let my sister cut it :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> lovely lol
> 
> lewis has long hair he wont let my sister cut it :lol2:


lol mines a lovely colour now haha, chesnut brown  xx


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> yups we had more snow last night too
> 
> definately gonna be a white xmas wahoooooooo:lol2:


Aye but it's turning a bit sludgey here now  Oh well, should go frosty tonight so it will save the snow. :2thumb:


I've got a cat sitting next to me on the computer tower pawing at my hair and face because I'm ignoring him. :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

LoveForLizards said:


> Aye but it's turning a bit sludgey here now  Oh well, should go frosty tonight so it will save the snow. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> I've got a cat sitting next to me on the computer tower pawing at my hair and face because I'm ignoring him. :lol2:


i know a cat that does that x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

do skunks handstand in captivity? xx


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Aye but it's turning a bit sludgey here now  Oh well, should go frosty tonight so it will save the snow. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> I've got a cat sitting next to me on the computer tower pawing at my hair and face because I'm ignoring him. :lol2:


lol poor kitty dont ignore him lol



quilson_mc_spike said:


> do skunks handstand in captivity? xx


 
yes thats what the non rear breaking in skunks is ...........when they put the front breaks on the back legs keep going which results in hand stands :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> lol poor kitty dont ignore him lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes thats what the non rear breaking in skunks is ...........when they put the front breaks on the back legs keep going which results in hand stands :lol2:


lolol do yours do it? xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> lolol do yours do it? xx


 
yups lol angel and havoc do it the most angel has daft moments where she tries to catch her own tail so front breaking is the easiest way to grab it as it comes over her head :lol2:

havoc does it when him and angel are playing chase lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> yups lol angel and havoc do it the most angel has daft moments where she tries to catch her own tail so front breaking is the easiest way to grab it as it comes over her head :lol2:
> 
> havoc does it when him and angel are playing chase lol


hehe you MUST video this  xx


----------



## Emmaj

I cant upload them or send them my phone wont let me dunno why 

so there is no point :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i know a cat that does that x


Not Missy by any chance? :whistling2:



Emmaj said:


> lol poor kitty dont ignore him lol


It never lasts long, I can't ignore him. :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Not Missy by any chance? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> It never lasts long, I can't ignore him. :flrt::flrt:


i have 2 skunks piled on my lap again lol 

they like the heat from the laptop i think ha ha


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

LoveForLizards said:


> Not Missy by any chance? :whistling2:


haha no,, its my other cat :whistling2: im joking yeah its missy even when im sleeping haha... i may stay up all night ,,, hmmm,,, then i could miss Christmas if i fall asleep... hmmm... decissions decissions, early night it is for me... goodnight xxxxxx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> haha no,, its my other cat :whistling2: im joking yeah its missy even when im sleeping haha... i may stay up all night ,,, hmmm,,, then i could miss Christmas if i fall asleep... hmmm... decissions decissions, early night it is for me... goodnight xxxxxx


good night connor and merry xmas to you hun  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LoveForLizards

Merry xmas guys :flrt:

I've been soooo spoilt this year (again! hehe) but I have to say the best present of all today has been my lovely mate getting home from Cardiff safe and sound. :flrt::flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

merry Christmas all...

my fone wont hook up...  xx


----------



## Emmaj

Hope everyone had a fantastic day :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

meh it wasnt bad thanks and yourself? xx


----------



## Emmaj

yeah have had a really nice day


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

well its been the best yet most stressful crimbo ever,,,


----------



## Emmaj

LOL christmas always is lol 

the winding down at the end of the day is the best bit :lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> LOL christmas always is lol
> 
> the winding down at the end of the day is the best bit :lol2::lol2:


im eating crackers! xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im eating crackers! xx


I cant eat anymore i have eaten that much today :blush::lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> I cant eat anymore i have eaten that much today :blush::lol2::lol2:


hmmmm,,, you shouldnt emm! ¬¬  xx


----------



## Emmaj

well thats it xmas is over...............new year is on the doorstep now :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rfuks-potm/432460-potm-final-christmas-theme-december.html

all of you vote, i bred the hog in Nikki_Alaska's pic, so thats obviosly who i voted,


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rfuks-potm/432460-potm-final-christmas-theme-december.html
> 
> all of you vote, i bred the hog in Nikki_Alaska's pic, so thats obviosly who i voted,


my vote went to berberkings bully :flrt::flrt:

shells dennis didnt get through so couldnt vote for him :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> my vote went to berberkings bully :flrt::flrt:
> 
> shells dennis didnt get through so couldnt vote for him :flrt:


 pah i know,,, xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> pah i know,,, xx


whats the pah for ?:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> whats the pah for ?:lol2:


dunno just felt like it,

today i nearly slipped 4 times on the way to nextdoor xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> dunno just felt like it,
> 
> today i nearly slipped 4 times on the way to nextdoor xx


lol its been rather icey today :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

It's gone quiet again! :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

I know its been like a ghost town in here lately


----------



## LoveForLizards

I'm sooooooo bored.  Been up since 6am watching The Inbetweeners waiting for the 'rents to wake up so I could use their computer and read PostSecret. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> I'm sooooooo bored.  Been up since 6am watching The Inbetweeners waiting for the 'rents to wake up so I could use their computer and read PostSecret. :lol2:


whats postsecret? lol 

i was lazy 1st proper lay in i have had for a while lol got up at 10.30 :blush::lol2:

angel has pinched my jumper and balled herself up in it with stinky bum and havoc is laid on my lap pinching heat from laptop lol wouldnt mind central heating is on:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> whats postsecret? lol
> 
> i was lazy 1st proper lay in i have had for a while lol got up at 10.30 :blush::lol2:
> 
> angel has pinched my jumper and balled herself up in it with stinky bum and havoc is laid on my lap pinching heat from laptop lol wouldnt mind central heating is on:lol2:


It's an awesome website :flrt: run by Frank Warren, basically people send in anonymous secrets on post cards to Frank, some go onto the website (updated every Sunday) and some go into one of the books. PostSecret :flrt:

Bless little Havoc, I think he means to say the heating isn't up high enough. lmao :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> It's an awesome website :flrt: run by Frank Warren, basically people send in anonymous secrets on post cards to Frank, some go onto the website (updated every Sunday) and some go into one of the books. PostSecret :flrt:
> 
> Bless little Havoc, I think he means to say the heating isn't up high enough. lmao :lol2:


ahhh okies will have a looksie at that in a bit 


cant get the heating any higher than it is lol so he will have to make do ha ha 

tis hard work trying to balance a skunk and laptop and type as well :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> I know its been like a ghost town in here lately


Could be because its christmas? Lol


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Could be because its christmas? Lol


 
Pah that should be no excuse at all :devil::lol2:

how the hell are ya joe ? did you have a good xmas hun ?

what did santa bring you and the kids ?


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> ahhh okies will have a looksie at that in a bit
> 
> 
> cant get the heating any higher than it is lol so he will have to make do ha ha
> 
> tis hard work trying to balance a skunk and laptop and type as well :lol2:


Awww poor Havoc  :lol2::lol2:

I'm sooooooo boooooooored! And the cat wont leave me alone because I've been using bleach and he can smell it and it's driving him mad :lol2: He's gripped around my arm, looks like he's hugging it. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Awww poor Havoc  :lol2::lol2:
> 
> I'm sooooooo boooooooored! And the cat wont leave me alone because I've been using bleach and he can smell it and it's driving him mad :lol2: He's gripped around my arm, looks like he's hugging it. :lol2:


Hmmmm a bleach loving cat how odd lolol 

i gave mine some catnip treats xmas day OMG turned them into fricking loonies :gasp::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> Hmmmm a bleach loving cat how odd lolol
> 
> i gave mine some catnip treats xmas day OMG turned them into fricking loonies :gasp::lol2::lol2::lol2:


Yup he loves the smell of bleach, ferrets and the outdoor rabbits. Also if we go swimming and don't shower there then he'll go absolutely nuts at the smell of the chlorine. Ours don't bother with Catnip! They love catnip 'buttons' but they couldn't care less about the smell of it....the rats on the other hand going mad over it. :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Yup he loves the smell of bleach, ferrets and the outdoor rabbits. Also if we go swimming and don't shower there then he'll go absolutely nuts at the smell of the chlorine. Ours don't bother with Catnip! They love catnip 'buttons' but they couldn't care less about the smell of it....the rats on the other hand going mad over it. :gasp: :lol2:


Mine went bleeding nuts lol wont be giving too much too often me dont thinks ha ha ha 

they liked their new balls and mice to chase about that lew got them ha ha 

even angel joined in the chase when i gave them at 1st lol 

she got bored though as the cats were too fast for her to keep up :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

i really deserve a treat when shopping feel no better i need a skunk guys!!!


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i really deserve a treat when shopping feel no better i need a skunk guys!!!


 
why skunks cant carry your shopping for you 

you dont need a skunk either you want a skunk they are 2 different things lol


----------



## LoveForLizards

I'm soooo tired but can't go to bed. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

why cant you go to bed ?


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> why cant you go to bed ?


Because all of my xmas presents are on my bed and I can't be bothered moving them. :lol2: That and I don't want to fall asleep before I see eastenders!


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Because all of my xmas presents are on my bed and I can't be bothered moving them. :lol2: That and I don't want to fall asleep before I see eastenders!


ah lol okies i see 

im watching the bill was watching uncle buck :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> ah lol okies i see
> 
> im watching the bill was watching uncle buck :2thumb:


I can never understand the bill :gasp: There never seems to be a story line to go along with when I watch it. lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> ah lol okies i see
> 
> im watching the bill was watching uncle buck :2thumb:


 
lol im just in bed hoping they will refund these jeans haha xx


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> I can never understand the bill :gasp: There never seems to be a story line to go along with when I watch it. lol


 
LOl yeah im kinda lost watching this but saying that im not really watching it, tis more for back ground noise


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> lol im just in bed hoping they will refund these jeans haha xx


refund what jeans lol


----------



## Graz

Woke up about 15 minutes ago and started hearing a strange noise so i checked the animals and it appeared to be coming from the direction of the skunks... can anyone guess what they were upto ?


----------



## carlycharlie

Dancing? Decorating their den? Playing charades or mousetrap?

or they could have been doing the same thing mine have been doing recently...........making :flrt: 

:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

carlycharlie said:


> Dancing? Decorating their den? Playing charades or mousetrap?
> 
> or they could have been doing the same thing mine have been doing recently...........making :flrt:
> 
> :whistling2::whistling2:


 
i think im going to go with kens making :flrt::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Happy New Year fellow skunk lovers xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sam gamgee

Had ours at vets yesterday, jabs and wormer (got em to check a poo sample), she was really good, no complaining at all and held off her morning poo for the litter tray upon return.
Gave her the first lot of wormer....crikey, did a "poo" of a gazillion long worms at about 2.30 this morning, never seen so many exit an animal!!!
Felt a little sorry for her, she was clearly on her way to her tray and got caught short.....
OH is unsure of what to do...breed (been on lookout for a male:whistling2 or go down the spaying route....I might add, we werent looking to breed and wouldnt be doing it for the money either. And yes we do understand the responsibilities etc etc!

Oh, happy new year all you skunky lot out there!!!!!!



Dave, been up since 5am, gf`s mobile seem to have set itself, I was unable to get back to sleep, so sitting on settee naked (not a pretty sight, I`m sure) typing in the dark.......and nursing a headache.:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Happy new year Emma :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Had ours at vets yesterday, jabs and wormer (got em to check a poo sample), she was really good, no complaining at all and held off her morning poo for the litter tray upon return.
> Gave her the first lot of wormer....crikey, did a "poo" of a gazillion long worms at about 2.30 this morning, never seen so many exit an animal!!!
> Felt a little sorry for her, she was clearly on her way to her tray and got caught short.....
> OH is unsure of what to do...breed (been on lookout for a male:whistling2 or go down the spaying route....I might add, we werent looking to breed and wouldnt be doing it for the money either. And yes we do understand the responsibilities etc etc!
> 
> Oh, happy new year all you skunky lot out there!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, been up since 5am, gf`s mobile seem to have set itself, I was unable to get back to sleep, so sitting on settee naked (not a pretty sight, I`m sure) typing in the dark.......and nursing a headache.:lol2:


 

lol its amazing how many worms they pass after being wormed :lol2: very shocking seeing it the 1st time round :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Happy new year Emma :2thumb:


happy new year megan hun :flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards

I think this year will be a very good year :flrt:

How are you Emma?


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> I think this year will be a very good year :flrt:
> 
> How are you Emma?


im hoping so hun definately hoping for better than last year 


yeah im good ta hows you ?


----------



## sam gamgee

Emmaj said:


> lol its amazing how many worms they pass after being wormed :lol2: very shocking seeing it the 1st time round :lol2:


 
Yep, real plate of spaghetti........!



Gone off bolognese for a while:lol2:!!!!!!


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Yep, real plate of spaghetti........!
> 
> 
> 
> Gone off bolognese for a while:lol2:!!!!!!


once you get on top of the worming its not as bad lol 

but they are worm carriers anyway so will always have them lurking 

the most chilling part is seeing them wiggling about still alive :gasp::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> im hoping so hun definately hoping for better than last year
> 
> 
> yeah im good ta hows you ?


I'm good ty. Just tired but can't sleep lol.


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> I'm good ty. Just tired but can't sleep lol.


 
awwwwww hun 

i know what you mean lol i so need to get my routine back lol this xmas hol has been a bad influence on me :blush::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

helloooooooooooooooo 

is anybody here :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

:gasp: Where did my post go from last night?! Must've got lost 'cause I was on my iPod.


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> :gasp: Where did my post go from last night?! Must've got lost 'cause I was on my iPod.


 
:gasp: i donts know maybes the post monster stole it :gasp:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Now all the posts are shuffled on my comp?! I'm scared, hah.

How are ya today Emm?


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Now all the posts are shuffled on my comp?! I'm scared, hah.
> 
> How are ya today Emm?


yeah im good ta had snow again last night :devil::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> yeah im good ta had snow again last night :devil::lol2:


We've got snow at the moment, a minute ago it was raining and snowing at the same time. :crazy::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> We've got snow at the moment, a minute ago it was raining and snowing at the same time. :crazy::lol2:


isnt the british weather so darn wonderful :whistling2::lol2:

i have washing draped all over my radiators and backs of couches lol trying to get it dry :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Where has everyone gone again


----------



## LoveForLizards

It's too quiet in here again :lol2: Used to only take a few seconds and 3 more pages appeared! :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> It's too quiet in here again :lol2: Used to only take a few seconds and 3 more pages appeared! :whistling2:


i know  

now you have to wait for days for a single reply :lol2:


----------



## selina20

EEEEEMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAA

Hows u hun?


----------



## Emmaj

Seeeeelinnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

wahooooooooooo

im good thankies hun how the hell are you ?


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> Seeeeelinnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> wahooooooooooo
> 
> im good thankies hun how the hell are you ?


Im brill. We have reserved ourselves a puppy and she opened her eyes yesterday. Am so excited.

Hows u?


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> i know
> 
> now you have to wait for days for a single reply :lol2:


Sometimes literally :lol2:


I'm looking up frozen vegetable suppliers 'cause the rabbit and rat food bills are through the roof, how many people can say they do that on a Sunday evening! :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Im brill. We have reserved ourselves a puppy and she opened her eyes yesterday. Am so excited.
> 
> Hows u?


 
awwwwwwwwwwwww cool have yous found ya pattydale then ? :flrt::flrt:

yeah im fabby thanks hun 

hows ickle man doing?:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Sometimes literally :lol2:
> 
> 
> I'm looking up frozen vegetable suppliers 'cause the rabbit and rat food bills are through the roof, how many people can say they do that on a Sunday evening! :whistling2::lol2:


i just ask everyone i know to save cut offs for me as well as using the fresh i buy in for the skunks 

i add the cut off's into the fresh mix as i chop a couple of days worth up at a time


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwww cool have yous found ya pattydale then ? :flrt::flrt:
> 
> yeah im fabby thanks hun
> 
> hows ickle man doing?:flrt::flrt:


Theres piccies of lil man almost crawling on pregnancy chat lol. Hes just started to be weaned.

Yea theres an advert on classifieds. We have a lil brown girly called Pepper. I cant wait to get her :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Theres piccies of lil man almost crawling on pregnancy chat lol. Hes just started to be weaned.
> 
> Yea theres an advert on classifieds. We have a lil brown girly called Pepper. I cant wait to get her :flrt::flrt:


awwww wow thats fantastic hun :flrt::flrt:

will have to go looksie at the pics babies grow up way too fast


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> i just ask everyone i know to save cut offs for me as well as using the fresh i buy in for the skunks
> 
> i add the cut off's into the fresh mix as i chop a couple of days worth up at a time



Problem is when we do that, we end up with an abundance of cabbage leaves and carrot peel etc. :lol2: The amount we pay isn't really down to the fact we use so much, it's that we use so _little._ We end up throwing away loads of veggies because they go bad before we can use them, and if the veggies aren't properly fresh the giants turn their nose up at them. :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> awwww wow thats fantastic hun :flrt::flrt:
> 
> will have to go looksie at the pics babies grow up way too fast


Tell me about it lol


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Problem is when we do that, we end up with an abundance of cabbage leaves and carrot peel etc. :lol2: The amount we pay isn't really down to the fact we use so much, it's that we use so _little._ We end up throwing away loads of veggies because they go bad before we can use them, and if the veggies aren't properly fresh the giants turn their nose up at them. :lol2:


you can get the pre chopped bags from asda they are only about £1.50 each 

thats what i used to do 

i also get all my fresh from aldi's only costs me £12 for 2 wks worth of food for the skunks


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Tell me about it lol


 
dosnt seem like 2 mins since my son was learning to utch on his bum lol 

now he is 9 yrs old :gasp:


----------



## selina20

Just a silly thought. Couldnt you slightly blanche lettuce leaves etc and put them in the freezer yourself?????


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Just a silly thought. Couldnt you slightly blanche lettuce leaves etc and put them in the freezer yourself?????


 
oooo thats an idea actually 

i use too much really to have to freeze any lol


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> oooo thats an idea actually
> 
> i use too much really to have to freeze any lol


I was just thinking because we used to get the stuff from the market man for our goats and thats what we did.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> I was just thinking because we used to get the stuff from the market man for our goats and thats what we did.


its definately something that could be tried i suppose hun


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> its definately something that could be tried i suppose hun


Maybe thing is goats arent fussy lol. We had 35 at the time lol.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Maybe thing is goats arent fussy lol. We had 35 at the time lol.


 
lol thats very true i dont think i have ever met a fussy goat hee hee


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> you can get the pre chopped bags from asda they are only about £1.50 each
> 
> thats what i used to do
> 
> i also get all my fresh from aldi's only costs me £12 for 2 wks worth of food for the skunks


Ooooh I'm gonna have to have a look in ASDA next time we go! Never seen them before, that said, I hardly ever go to ASDA for anything except energy drinks and sweets! 
I have a 'problem' with shopping in Aldi, I don't know what it is. All of our friends/family rave about the place, what you can get there and how good the deals are, yet when ever we go we never seem to be able to find any good deals or particularly good fresh foods. :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Ooooh I'm gonna have to have a look in ASDA next time we go! Never seen them before, that said, I hardly ever go to ASDA for anything except energy drinks and sweets!
> I have a 'problem' with shopping in Aldi, I don't know what it is. All of our friends/family rave about the place, what you can get there and how good the deals are, yet when ever we go we never seem to be able to find any good deals or particularly good fresh foods. :blush:


they have fantastic deals on fresh fruit an veg at aldis would cost me a fortune if it wasnt for there lol 

but yeah they do the pre chopped bags in asda they are in the fresh section in the fridge parts :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

This place is getting quieter


----------



## selina20

I come in and hyjack it every so often eventhough im skunkless.

did anyone see on the TV about the person who got their finger bitten off by a skunk?


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> I come in and hyjack it every so often eventhough im skunkless.
> 
> did anyone see on the TV about the person who got their finger bitten off by a skunk?


Ooo no what channel asn such was it on ?


i can see it happening they have one hell of a bite when they do bite :gasp:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> Ooo no what channel asn such was it on ?
> 
> 
> i can see it happening they have one hell of a bite when they do bite :gasp:


Was on channel 4 they were saying that people should reassess keeping these as pets and they are considering action to stop them becoming so easily available as they are dangerous


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Was on channel 4 they were saying that people should reassess keeping these as pets and they are considering action to stop them becoming so easily available as they are dangerous


 
LOL here go the anti's again 

when was it on selina ?

i dont usually put the tv on through the day so aint had it on today :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Though if they are gonna ban skunks then surely they should ban ferrets and pole cats too being as they can do the same amount of damage as a skunk can when they bite :bash:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> Though if they are gonna ban skunks then surely they should ban ferrets and pole cats too being as they can do the same amount of damage as a skunk can when they bite :bash:


Or bunnies and rats and dawgies. Think it was on on friday Mark saw it lol


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Or bunnies and rats and dawgies. Think it was on on friday Mark saw it lol


oooo okies ask him what it was exactly will see if i can find it on the net anywhere would be interesting to see


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> oooo okies ask him what it was exactly will see if i can find it on the net anywhere would be interesting to see


I shall when he gets home lol. Hes working atm so its just me and Ewan lol


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> I shall when he gets home lol. Hes working atm so its just me and Ewan lol


 
okies cheers hun 


arghhhhhhh i have to go out in the cold in half an hour or so :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Lol Ewans asleep so im grabbing a bite to eat while i can. He will wake up in a bit to tell me im starving him and im an evil mummy for getting him to go sleep.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Lol Ewans asleep so im grabbing a bite to eat while i can. He will wake up in a bit to tell me im starving him and im an evil mummy for getting him to go sleep.


 
LOL of course thats their jobs ha ha 

lew will have his tea an come down an hour later with puppy dog eyes saying im starving mum :gasp:

he is like a human dustbin ha ha:lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> This place is getting quieter


Didn't I say you have too much time on hands to find the place too quiet?

My brother has left now but we are still in Scotland. It is not the same because I missed him so much, knowing I won't see my brother until the end of the year. He did cheer me up a lot and we have done a lot of stuff together like when we were young. 

Mackie has bitten Pekin last night. I have taken both of them here to Scotland with me to visit my MIL. GRRR @ Mackie. So he has to sleep in his crate again and I don't know if I can trust him again. Poor Pekin was crying when Mackie got hold of him and he bred quite a bit last night. Half of his head is bruised up. But he is fine. He didn't cockoodoo this morning which worried me a bit but then he did earlier, so I think he's okay. I wouldn't forgive myself if anything happen to Pekin like that. :whip:


----------



## selina20

Eeeeek i stress whenever anything attacks something else. Yet i still choose to breed kingsnakes lol.

I still havent seen a skunk and i even asked santa


----------



## felix93

Forgot to say, my so called family friend is coming for visit this coming week, so I only have a few days rest here in MIL's home and then will go back home being a slave again. Emma, sorry I haven't been around. If you are lucky, you will see me here more in Easter. lol. More celebration and more non important family members are coming to visit, in fact they are just trying to save some money for hotel and wanting to stay in my house. My house is almost done, thanks to my brother's help. He even helped me to do almost the whole house floorings now. So it's nice to have proper posh wooden floor everywhere instead of the carpet. lol. Just need to go home and enjoy that myself. :2thumb:: victory:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Didn't I say you have too much time on hands to find the place too quiet?
> 
> My brother has left now but we are still in Scotland. It is not the same because I missed him so much, knowing I won't see my brother until the end of the year. He did cheer me up a lot and we have done a lot of stuff together like when we were young.
> 
> Mackie has bitten Pekin last night. I have taken both of them here to Scotland with me to visit my MIL. GRRR @ Mackie. So he has to sleep in his crate again and I don't know if I can trust him again. Poor Pekin was crying when Mackie got hold of him and he bred quite a bit last night. Half of his head is bruised up. But he is fine. He didn't cockoodoo this morning which worried me a bit but then he did earlier, so I think he's okay. I wouldn't forgive myself if anything happen to Pekin like that. :whip:


 
awwwwwwww hun  naughty mackie :devil: 

glad your okies hun have missed ya on here its been like a ghost town so hurry up back hee hee 

hope pekin is feeling better soon too hun


----------



## felix93

selina20 said:


> Eeeeek i stress whenever anything attacks something else. Yet i still choose to breed kingsnakes lol.
> 
> I still havent seen a skunk and i even asked santa


Come and visit me, you are not far away, I have already said we could arrange and you can meet Mackie. He is quite a good boy most of the time. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Forgot to say, my so called family friend is coming for visit this coming week, so I only have a few days rest here in MIL's home and then will go back home being a slave again. Emma, sorry I haven't been around. If you are lucky, you will see me here more in Easter. lol. More celebration and more non important family members are coming to visit, in fact they are just trying to save some money for hotel and wanting to stay in my house. My house is almost done, thanks to my brother's help. He even helped me to do almost the whole house floorings now. So it's nice to have proper posh wooden floor everywhere instead of the carpet. lol. Just need to go home and enjoy that myself. :2thumb:: victory:


 
awwwwwwww wow fe thats great you have your wooden floors down yay cool 

i will give you a text laters on hun just reply when you get a few seconds to yourself ha ha :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwww hun  naughty mackie :devil:
> 
> glad your okies hun have missed ya on here its been like a ghost town so hurry up back hee hee
> 
> hope pekin is feeling better soon too hun


Don't blame me, before I came, I am sure it wasn't a ghost town on here. lol. Just lots of things on and on all the time. I have time to die usually but not have time to get sick. Last end of the year was just a shock. Not feeling great again since Christmas Eve. just wish the doctors hurry up and sort me out. It is getting quite depressing.


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwww wow fe thats great you have your wooden floors down yay cool
> 
> i will give you a text laters on hun just reply when you get a few seconds to yourself ha ha :lol2:


You know you can text me or email me, they get to me faster and I reply quicker. Most of my friends know how to get hold of me. If you wait for me on a chat forum, that will be forever these days. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> You know you can text me or email me, they get to me faster and I reply quicker. Most of my friends know how to get hold of me. If you wait for me on a chat forum, that will be forever these days. :whistling2:


 
lol hun i know ha ha 

right will text you later i have to bob off for now going to pick lew up from school 

take care and chat soon :flrt::flrt:


----------



## selina20

felix93 said:


> Come and visit me, you are not far away, I have already said we could arrange and you can meet Mackie. He is quite a good boy most of the time. :whistling2:


Im going up north on the 12th. How far are you from Leicester????? I cant drive atm due to meds


----------



## felix93

I am in Nottinghamshire, which is about 40 mins driving. M1 junction 26 you have to get off. :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

felix93 said:


> I am in Nottinghamshire, which is about 40 mins driving. M1 junction 26 you have to get off. :2thumb:


Will have to rope my mum into it. She owes me for buying Ewan the noisiest pressies ever for xmas.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Will have to rope my mum into it. She owes me for buying Ewan the noisiest pressies ever for xmas.


 
lol noisy pressies should stay at gran and grandads house hee hee thats what i used to do LOL


----------



## Emmaj

Morning all 

well..............we have lots of snow again and its still coming down heavy


----------



## LoveForLizards

We have snow too again, but it's not very heavy now! Just off to work (starting late 'cause we had a job in that got messed up!). :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> We have snow too again, but it's not very heavy now! Just off to work (starting late 'cause we had a job in that got messed up!). :bash:


oh lovely 

we still have it coming down pretty badly  keeping an eye on my phone incase the school rings lol


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> oh lovely
> 
> we still have it coming down pretty badly  keeping an eye on my phone incase the school rings lol



You should come to Scotland. The snow is so deep, hardly see anything out there except white stuff. lol. :whistling2: Am going home on Thursday, not too sure how we get home. My car is buried in the snow. And at home, there's so much snow overnight and more to come. I usually don't mind the snow but it really gets me down this time, and that's me thinking to move to Scotland and be around hubby family more soon. :blush:


----------



## selina20

No snow here at all just frost


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> You should come to Scotland. The snow is so deep, hardly see anything out there except white stuff. lol. :whistling2: Am going home on Thursday, not too sure how we get home. My car is buried in the snow. And at home, there's so much snow overnight and more to come. I usually don't mind the snow but it really gets me down this time, and that's me thinking to move to Scotland and be around hubby family more soon. :blush:


yeps still coming down heavy here too  people have been warned to only go out in cars if they really have to


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> No snow here at all just frost


we have lots and lots and lots :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> we have lots and lots and lots :lol2:


Im jealous


----------



## Emmaj

if i could give you our snow i would lol i bloomin well hate the stuff lol


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> if i could give you our snow i would lol i bloomin well hate the stuff lol


Ewan hasnt seen snow yet


----------



## felix93

selina20 said:


> Ewan hasnt seen snow yet


Go to your freezer, get some "ice" and spread that onto your garden, that makes lovely snow. :whistling2::2thumb:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> if i could give you our snow i would lol i bloomin well hate the stuff lol


I don't hate that stuff, but now I am just stuck. I need to go home soon because I need to have the last minute touch of my house before more family members come and visit. :whip:


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Ewan hasnt seen snow yet


im sure he will at some point hun news said its gonna carry on over night and spread further afeild lol



felix93 said:


> Go to your freezer, get some "ice" and spread that onto your garden, that makes lovely snow. :whistling2::2thumb:


hee hee dosnt quiet have the same effect as the real stuff :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

felix93 said:


> I don't hate that stuff, but now I am just stuck. I need to go home soon because I need to have the last minute touch of my house before more family members come and visit. :whip:


 
alright ophe...............lix  

merry chrimble!

i need to go dig the rabbits out of the snow!


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I don't hate that stuff, but now I am just stuck. I need to go home soon because I need to have the last minute touch of my house before more family members come and visit. :whip:


 
i think it looks pretty thats about it but i still hate the stuff :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> alright ophe...............lix
> 
> merry chrimble!
> 
> i need to go dig the rabbits out of the snow!


is it bad by you too cat ?


----------



## selina20

It never snows down here cos its too mild.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> It never snows down here cos its too mild.


 
we never normally get snow this bad lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/5375184-post3.html


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/5375184-post3.html


 
lol i noticed just after i asked you and went an had a look :lol2:

its snowed non stop here and is still coming fast and strong


----------



## felix93

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> alright ophe...............lix
> 
> merry chrimble!
> 
> i need to go dig the rabbits out of the snow!


This girl never changed. :bash: Merry Christmas to you too, even it's about 2 weeks late. :lol2:

Don't we just love keeping our pets outside. We just want to go out in the snow and play. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## selina20

Apparently my horsey isnt too impressed but then she is pregnant lol. Just found out my mums having that dalmation in the classifieds :S


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> we never normally get snow this bad lol


Everything seems to stand still each time when we have just a little bit of snow. This time...heavier andwe just don't know how to deal with it as usual. In Scotland it's better but still pretty much whatever you do, it doesn't work because it is like triple the amount than you clear.:whip:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> This girl never changed. :bash: Merry Christmas to you too, even it's about 2 weeks late. :lol2:
> 
> Don't we just love keeping our pets outside. We just want to go out in the snow and play. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
lol the huskies bound about like loonies when i let them out in the yard:lol2:

the walkies earlier were fun too i have no clue how i managed to stay on my feet :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Everything seems to stand still each time when we have just a little bit of snow. This time...heavier andwe just don't know how to deal with it as usual. In Scotland it's better but still pretty much whatever you do, it doesn't work because it is like triple the amount than you clear.:whip:


 
i know the guy next door cleared and dug out his car about 2 hours ago and its completely covered where he dug out now so you cant tell anymore :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

felix93 said:


> This girl never changed. :bash: Merry Christmas to you too, even it's about 2 weeks late. :lol2:
> 
> Don't we just love keeping our pets outside. We just want to go out in the snow and play. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
i do change! i stoppped myself didnt i? :lol2:

i dont want to play in the snow, i dont want to leave the house til it goes away! if i had warm enough clothes id be fine but i dont


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> lol the huskies bound about like loonies when i let them out in the yard:lol2:
> 
> the walkies earlier were fun too i have no clue how i managed to stay on my feet :lol2::lol2:


Mine love it, they came with me to MIL too. They have been out all day long with George. You know only stupid kid like mine want to get soaking wet and cold. :whistling2:

I am surprised you were not being buried in the snow with you being tiny.:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Right am going to log off and talk soon.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Mine love it, they came with me to MIL too. They have been out all day long with George. You know only stupid kid like mine want to get soaking wet and cold. :whistling2:
> 
> I am surprised you were not being buried in the snow with you being tiny.:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Right am going to log off and talk soon.


 
lol its getting close to that when i came back was near up to my knees :gasp::lol2::lol2:

i have to go out in a bit to get lew from school just hope i dont stand in a snow drift might not get back out :lol2::lol2:

catch ya laters hun x x x


----------



## felix93

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i do change! i stoppped myself didnt i? :lol2:
> 
> i dont want to play in the snow, i dont want to leave the house til it goes away! if i had warm enough clothes id be fine but i dont


Better I supposed! :whistling2:

You have new PJs, so should keep you warm. Get Ditta go out and sort them out. Time for her to do something. (I know I know Ditta, if you are reading this, I know what you are going to call me again. Doesn't matter, you still love to talk to me. )


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i do change! i stoppped myself didnt i? :lol2:
> 
> i dont want to play in the snow, i dont want to leave the house til it goes away! if i had warm enough clothes id be fine but i dont


i dont blame you i hate having to go out in it  its cold and wet and horrible


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

felix93 said:


> Better I supposed! :whistling2:
> 
> You have new PJs, so should keep you warm. Get Ditta go out and sort them out. Time for her to do something. (I know I know Ditta, if you are reading this, I know what you are going to call me again. Doesn't matter, you still love to talk to me. )


 
how do you know i have new pjs? :lol2:

dittas still all snuggly warm in bed! she didnt sleep at all last night


----------



## felix93

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how do you know i have new pjs? :lol2:
> 
> dittas still all snuggly warm in bed! she didnt sleep at all last night


You mentioned that on FB and I happened to be on and saw that. lol :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

We have snow. Forecast 40cm in the next 36hrs :O


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> We have snow. Forecast 40cm in the next 36hrs :O


 
hee hee itsa coming to get ya :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

we still have loads of the stuff


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> hee hee itsa coming to get ya :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> we still have loads of the stuff


We have about 4 inches now


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> We have about 4 inches now


yay you finally have snow wahooooooooo :2thumb:

did you ask mark about thing he saw on tv hun ?


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> yay you finally have snow wahooooooooo :2thumb:
> 
> did you ask mark about thing he saw on tv hun ?


Nope had 2 run out the house to post natal depression group this morning so not seen him. Think hes coming home early as health and safety are not happy with them working.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Nope had 2 run out the house to post natal depression group this morning so not seen him. Think hes coming home early as health and safety are not happy with them working.


 
ahh okies huni no worries :2thumb:

my god im actually getting to watch holby lol i normally miss it cos im at rehersals :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> ahh okies huni no worries :2thumb:
> 
> my god im actually getting to watch holby lol i normally miss it cos im at rehersals :lol2:


Lol im avoiding my room as Ewan is messing around with going sleep and he wont settle with me in there. Sadly my TV is in there also lol. OMG my hamster looks like hes eaten a tent. Gave him a bit of breadstick and he put it all in his mouth lengthways :O


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Lol im avoiding my room as Ewan is messing around with going sleep and he wont settle with me in there. Sadly my TV is in there also lol. OMG my hamster looks like hes eaten a tent. Gave him a bit of breadstick and he put it all in his mouth lengthways :O


LOL bless the hammy 

Ewan will be excited cos of the snow :lol2: its his first time seeing snow bless


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> LOL bless the hammy
> 
> Ewan will be excited cos of the snow :lol2: its his first time seeing snow bless


He hasnt seen it iv locked him away lol. He has the habit of waking up when his dad gets home as hes a daddies boy :bash:. My friends came over today so he should be worn out lol


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> He hasnt seen it iv locked him away lol. He has the habit of waking up when his dad gets home as hes a daddies boy :bash:. My friends came over today so he should be worn out lol


dont be silly lol babies and kids get second winds hee hee 

wait till he is older :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> dont be silly lol babies and kids get second winds hee hee
> 
> wait till he is older :gasp::lol2::lol2:


Thats y i have the puppy shes going to be a mummies girl. OMG now my hammie is chewing a nappy hes pulled through the bars grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Thats y i have the puppy shes going to be a mummies girl. OMG now my hammie is chewing a nappy hes pulled through the bars grrrrrrrrr.


 
LOL your hammy has a strange taste :gasp::lol2:

will use it for bedding probs ha ha


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> LOL your hammy has a strange taste :gasp::lol2:
> 
> will use it for bedding probs ha ha


He kills everything. Mark left tinsel near his cage and he ended up with festive bedding lol


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> He kills everything. Mark left tinsel near his cage and he ended up with festive bedding lol


awww he just wanted to fit in thats all bless him 

i ended up having to take my xmas tree down a week after i put it up lol the cats kept killing it :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Morning all 

well.............lews school is closed today cos of the snow :devil::lol2:

dont they think the 2 wk hol they had for xmas was long enough :devil::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

:flrt:lucky you!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

oh and morning, am only passsing by. lol


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> :flrt:lucky you!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> oh and morning, am only passsing by. lol


 
well i suppose i dont see much of him since he got the xbox 360 anyways lol 

morning mrs passer by :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> well i suppose i dont see much of him since he got the xbox 360 anyways lol
> 
> morning mrs passer by :lol2:


See I passed by this morning and now I have about half an hour to myself before the cooking. MIL has broken her wrist badly, she has a fall yesterday morning and she fractured that 3 places. Thing is she is in her 80s, so it's awful for her. She is on very strong pain killer. She is home now but very uncomfortable. Look what these awful white stuff have done to her and a lot of older people out there. I know it's nature, but still, not very nice. :devil:

Son has been playing in the garden with the dogs this morning and the little s*d have taken in a big lump of snow and put that inside my jumper. It was so cold. I thought I was going to pass out. :blush: Kids, who wants them. He thinks it's funny. :whip:

I am waiting for my pitta bread toasted, then I can do a dip to fullfil my tummy. I am starving. Haven't eaten since yesterday morning. :whistling2:

There you go, Emm. A long post for you to reply now. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i ave blue otters!! whooooo!! nothin to do with skunks like but am well chuffed :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> See I passed by this morning and now I have about half an hour to myself before the cooking. MIL has broken her wrist badly, she has a fall yesterday morning and she fractured that 3 places. Thing is she is in her 80s, so it's awful for her. She is on very strong pain killer. She is home now but very uncomfortable. Look what these awful white stuff have done to her and a lot of older people out there. I know it's nature, but still, not very nice. :devil:
> 
> Son has been playing in the garden with the dogs this morning and the little s*d have taken in a big lump of snow and put that inside my jumper. It was so cold. I thought I was going to pass out. :blush: Kids, who wants them. He thinks it's funny. :whip:
> 
> I am waiting for my pitta bread toasted, then I can do a dip to fullfil my tummy. I am starving. Haven't eaten since yesterday morning. :whistling2:
> 
> There you go, Emm. A long post for you to reply now. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
awwwwwwwww see you was thinking about me so thought you would leave something to reply to ha ha 

ouch at yout MIL breaking her wrist 

its gonna be lethal round here in the morn so much so snow and its freezing so will be plenty of ice arrrrrrrr


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i ave blue otters!! whooooo!! nothin to do with skunks like but am well chuffed :flrt:


i think you need to add pics ahem you cant brag and not share pics :flrt::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwww see you was thinking about me so thought you would leave something to reply to ha ha
> 
> ouch at yout MIL breaking her wrist
> 
> its gonna be lethal round here in the morn so much so snow and its freezing so will be plenty of ice arrrrrrrr


I do think of my friends A LOT. Only just don't have the time these days. I am one of those don't make much action. I can disappear for a long time but it doesn't mean I am falling out with my friends. I will tell you if you bug me silly billy. You should know by now. And...just one text away, if you need me, as said before, just use your fingers, turn your mobile on, and then text!!! :bash:

Oh Otter. I have only seen it once at hubby's friend's house. Long time ago.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I do think of my friends A LOT. Only just don't have the time these days. I am one of those don't make much action. I can disappear for a long time but it doesn't mean I am falling out with my friends. I will tell you if you bug me silly billy. You should know by now. And...just one text away, if you need me, as said before, just use your fingers, turn your mobile on, and then text!!! :bash:
> 
> Oh Otter. I have only seen it once at hubby's friend's house. Long time ago.


 
LOL yeah i know been busy tonight arrrrrrrr went to panto rehersals and not many turned up due to the weather so we went through all the musical numbers and dances :gasp: yes i am also a dancing gorilla ha ha 

i have been given an extra part too :blush: one of neptunes mermaids :lol2:


----------



## selina20

My mums getting the spotty dally off classifieds. Cant wait to meet him.

Hi Emma and Felix :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> My mums getting the spotty dally off classifieds. Cant wait to meet him.
> 
> Hi Emma and Felix :flrt:


 
awwwwww wow sel thats so cool deffo need somepics when he is settled with her :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Daveypavey :2thumb: where are ya slow coach :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

wow 142 viewing the section bloomin eck lol


----------



## sam gamgee

*Here....*



Emmaj said:


> Daveypavey :2thumb: where are ya slow coach :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Just aint got your staying power......off to bed now, stay up way too late, dozing on the settee like an oldie..........!

Guess I should try to get to work tomorrow.....cant be stuck in the white stuff forever!!!!!!!!

Nite, y`all............

Davidoff.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Just aint got your staying power......off to bed now, stay up way too late, dozing on the settee like an oldie..........!
> 
> Guess I should try to get to work tomorrow.....cant be stuck in the white stuff forever!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nite, y`all............
> 
> Davidoff.


 
lol i so need to go too really but nah not yet ha ha 

nite daveyoffy lol


----------



## sam gamgee

*Neptunes mermaid...*

.....eh? You must adhere (sounds pro, dunnit?) to quite a busy sched-yule.




Did you see that........

Davetherave.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> .....eh? You must adhere (sounds pro, dunnit?) to quite a busy sched-yule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see that........
> 
> Davetherave.


LOL though i have black hair not blonde or orange.........never mind hey 

yeah i saw that you was raving there dave........:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee

*Aaaaargh!*

Why did I nip back on here.........

Dont know how to rave any more.......idea is interesting but I`d have a heart attack :lol2:!

Dave.


----------



## Emmaj

bedtime for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Why did I nip back on here.........
> 
> Dont know how to rave any more.......idea is interesting but I`d have a heart attack :lol2:!
> 
> Dave.


 
bless ya an nitey nite :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee

Nowt wrong with black hair..........I`d love black hair (me is blonde, what there is remaining.........).

Nite:lol2:

Daveyboy,


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Nowt wrong with black hair..........I`d love black hair (me is blonde, *what there is remaining*.........).
> 
> Nite:lol2:
> 
> Daveyboy,


just think of it as saving on shampoo :2thumb::lol2:


Oh and..............

Good morning


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> awwwwww wow sel thats so cool deffo need somepics when he is settled with her :flrt::flrt:


Im going with her to pick him up. Hes going to be a bf and pal to our dalmation bitch


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Im going with her to pick him up. Hes going to be a bf and pal to our dalmation bitch


 
bless ya better tart her up before she meets her new man hee hee :flrt:


----------



## sam gamgee

Emmaj said:


> just think of it as saving on shampoo :2thumb::lol2:
> 
> 
> Oh and..............
> 
> Good morning


 
And good evening!

Dave.


----------



## Emmaj

hey up shampoo saving daveypavey :Na_Na_Na_Na:: victory::lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee

Emmaj said:


> hey up shampoo saving daveypavey :Na_Na_Na_Na:: victory::lol2:


 
Haha....yup, thats moi!

You well, actressy type lady!? Did you rehearse well?

Oh and nite (thought I`d get in early, no excuses!!!!!

Daveshampoosaverpersonoflimitedeloquenceblabla.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Haha....yup, thats moi!
> 
> You well, actressy type lady!? Did you rehearse well?
> 
> Oh and nite (thought I`d get in early, no excuses!!!!!
> 
> Daveshampoosaverpersonoflimitedeloquenceblabla.


LOL your a golden nugget you, ya do make me laugh :2thumb:

Oh an night too 

emmaactressofmermaidandgorillawoman :2thumb:


----------



## sam gamgee

Emmaj said:


> LOL your a golden nugget you, ya do make me laugh :2thumb:
> 
> Oh an night too
> 
> emmaactressofmermaidandgorillawoman :2thumb:


:lol2:

Davetherave.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Davetherave.


 
is you laughing at me :gasp: huh??? is you ???? well ???? is you ???? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

icantbebeggeredtothinkofanythingfunnyLOL


----------



## sam gamgee

Emmaj said:


> is you laughing at me :gasp: huh??? is you ???? well ???? is you ???? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> icantbebeggeredtothinkofanythingfunnyLOL


 
You bin watchin too many gangsta movies.........

Daveeeee


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> You bin watchin too many gangsta movies.........
> 
> Daveeeee


nah im a 

vampireswerewolveswitchesandghost woman 


ooooooo shizer at the blooming time i is soooooo off to round up the troops and go to bed :lol2:

nighty nite daveywaveywooewoooooooooooooo

chat soon :2thumb:


----------



## sam gamgee

Emmaj said:


> nah im a
> 
> vampireswerewolveswitchesandghost woman
> 
> 
> ooooooo shizer at the blooming time i is soooooo off to round up the troops and go to bed :lol2:
> 
> nighty nite daveywaveywooewoooooooooooooo
> 
> chat soon :2thumb:


Okedokey.

You be watchin Being Human on Sunday?

Enjoyed last series.......vamps films/series been taking over the universe of late, some ok, some not. Used tp love the old hammer jobs of yore....

Nite girly.

Dave.


----------



## sam gamgee

And strangely here comes True Blood.........

Dave.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Okedokey.
> 
> You be watchin Being Human on Sunday?
> 
> Enjoyed last series.......vamps films/series been taking over the universe of late, some ok, some not. Used tp love the old hammer jobs of yore....
> 
> Nite girly.
> 
> Dave.


Ah yesh man i be watching that i will be :2thumb::2thumb:

nitey smartpricelessshampoodude :notworthy::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

OMGWHATHAVEYOUBEENDOINGTOMYTHREAD?!?!?!

this is random skunk chat should you need reminding xxx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> OMGWHATHAVEYOUBEENDOINGTOMYTHREAD?!?!?!
> 
> this is random skunk chat should you need reminding xxx


 
yeah and we were talkin random...........:whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> yeah and we were talkin random...........:whistling2:


haahaa bloody haa!!!!


----------



## sam gamgee

Emmaj said:


> yeah and we were talkin random...........:whistling2:


Very random,,,,,,did you see that skunk........mention of a skunk!!!!!!


Daveobaldyone


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> haahaa bloody haa!!!!


what the hells up with you ya grumpy git :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Very random,,,,,,did you see that skunk........mention of a skunk!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Daveobaldyone


 
stinkyfluffbumskunkum 


yeps i saw that did you daveywoowoo?


----------



## sam gamgee

*Skunky question....and answer.*

You not bein a gorilla tonight?





What do you call more than a few skunks?

Answer....a stench!

Mmmm not sure thats right, now. Poor memory, you see.

Mind you, it it a skunky thread thinggy, innit?


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> You not bein a gorilla tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you call more than a few skunks?
> 
> Answer....a stench!
> 
> Mmmm not sure thats right, now. Poor memory, you see.
> 
> Mind you, it it a skunky thread thinggy, innit?


yes yes by george davey your very correct :no1:

i have a stench of skunkums :2thumb::lol2:

Imagorillainthemisttonight:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL davey im so gutted i cant send or upload vids 

lewis my son is running round the living room eating a bag of crisps with a stench of skunks chasing him hee hee hee 

its highly amusing ha ha ha


----------



## sam gamgee

Emzij......mad as a mad thing that was born in Madsville that grew up on mad street, minnesota!:lol2:


Which is such an endearing quality........well, coming from a deranged nutter from the same street. :notworthy:


Getting back to the thread...our brown babe (???>>>!!!!) is playing her kind of hide and seek under her blanket on the rug. Must join photobucket.....
: victory:

Daveydumbledore.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Emzij......mad as a mad thing that was born in Madsville that grew up on mad street, minnesota!:lol2:
> 
> 
> Which is such an endearing quality........well, coming from a deranged nutter from the same street. :notworthy:
> 
> 
> Getting back to the thread...our brown babe (???>>>!!!!) is playing her kind of hide and seek under her blanket on the rug. Must join photobucket.....
> : victory:
> 
> Daveydumbledore.


 
Daveypavetheravingwave

Ooo i is on the facebook thingymabobbyjobby somewhere :2thumb:

was you a rapper in another life ? i diggin ya raps mateypoos:2thumb:

skunksarefluffy


----------



## sam gamgee

*Maaaan.......*



Emmaj said:


> LOL davey im so gutted i cant send or upload vids
> 
> lewis my son is running round the living room eating a bag of crisps with a stench of skunks chasing him hee hee hee
> 
> its highly amusing ha ha ha


 
Must be very funny!

Can picture it............ours is now trying to impossibly reach a few skunky treats (actually part of her tea that we use as treats be it morios, mealworms or, as in this case, low cal doggy biccies....) althuogh being a two finger dinger prodder means that this has now passed and I have grown a beard, shaved it off, grown another died, been buried and now typing in another dimension................................!


Daveytwofingerdingerspacedoutmanyeah!


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Must be very funny!
> 
> Can picture it............ours is now trying to impossibly reach a few skunky treats (actually part of her tea that we use as treats be it morios, mealworms or, as in this case, low cal doggy biccies....) althuogh being a two finger dinger prodder means that this has now passed and I have grown a beard, shaved it off, grown another died, been buried and now typing in another dimension................................!
> 
> 
> Daveytwofingerdingerspacedoutmanyeah!


 
ha ha 

daveywavey2fingerpokingcompkeysdudeman 

yes it was highly amusing and yes you are right passed 15 mins ago lol 

the son is now laid on a husky with a skunk up his armpit, kitten by his head and one on his tum watching dancing on ice with me :lol2:

Oh and i have the pleasure of his stinky feet right next to the lap top LOL


----------



## sam gamgee

Emmaj said:


> ha ha
> 
> daveywavey2fingerpokingcompkeysdudeman
> 
> yes it was highly amusing and yes you are right passed 15 mins ago lol
> 
> the son is now laid on a husky with a skunk up his armpit, kitten by his head and one on his tum watching dancing on ice with me :lol2:
> 
> Oh and i have the pleasure of his stinky feet right next to the lap top LOL


 
....which is nice.



Davyfobideegob


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> ....which is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Davyfobideegob


 
daveydancingonicewithskunkman...........


are you watching dancing on ice:2thumb: you better be you know skunks love watching dancing on ice :no1::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

geeeeeeeeze i saw 3 tumble weeds roll past :gasp:


tis flipping quiet on here :gasp:


----------



## sam gamgee

*Skunkumbumkums! Its....*

Emzij!!!!

Evenin` lady.........



Daveybemeeee


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Emzij!!!!
> 
> Evenin` lady.........
> 
> 
> 
> Daveybemeeee


 
why goooooooood evening sir 

daveybumblebum :2thumb:


----------



## sam gamgee

*Food.....*

Just waiting for takeaway to arrive....another late ish tea, no good for one`s waistline, you know, old gurrl!

Then watch a bit o telly, tho Sundays arent great really.....just Being Human a bit later then dunno, really.

Currently viewing The Incredibles, sort of.

Also, we have a new,er, addition..........:whistling2:



Davewatdoyouthinkitis.com


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Just waiting for takeaway to arrive....another late ish tea, no good for one`s waistline, you know, old gurrl!
> 
> Then watch a bit o telly, tho Sundays arent great really.....just Being Human a bit later then dunno, really.
> 
> Currently viewing The Incredibles, sort of.
> 
> Also, we have a new,er, addition..........:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Davewatdoyouthinkitis.com


 
Oooooooooooooo is it black and white ? :whistling2:

im watchubg danceing on ice i adore dancing on ice lol


----------



## Emmaj

Hmmm i may order food i dint feel hungry earlier but do now lol 

dunno wether to go for pizza or curry though 

what you think ?


----------



## sam gamgee

*Curry......*



Emmaj said:


> Hmmm i may order food i dint feel hungry earlier but do now lol
> 
> dunno wether to go for pizza or curry though
> 
> what you think ?


 



Mmmmm. Curry. Had a friends curried veggy soup at lunch, after tobogganing with her two daughters. Was yummy.

Just finished me chicken kebab (with a little bit of gf`s donner....) and rounding it orf with a delightful alcohol free cider, m`dear!!!!

And being a little pestered by Youknowwots........


Davefullupwithrubbishteareallybutnice


----------



## sam gamgee

*Skunkies.....*



Emmaj said:


> Oooooooooooooo is it black and white ? :whistling2:
> 
> im watchubg danceing on ice i adore dancing on ice lol


 
We now are owned by a rather nervous 7 month old b&w (went down to collect him yesterday, bit of a last minute decision really lol) who stomps (mosly at me and he gave me a good warning nip this morning, think I was too forward for him!!) and does little poos due to his nervousness bless! Anywhere really! Our Ella is good gurly, uses tray. He`s gonna need a little work.......
I was anxious that they wouldnt get on but they do....she is the boss, has him doin the washing up and everything.:bash:

Dancin on ice....must be a woman thing, does nowt for moi.


Daveee.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> We now are owned by a rather nervous 7 month old b&w (went down to collect him yesterday, bit of a last minute decision really lol) who stomps (mosly at me and he gave me a good warning nip this morning, think I was too forward for him!!) and does little poos due to his nervousness bless! Anywhere really! Our Ella is good gurly, uses tray. He`s gonna need a little work.......
> I was anxious that they wouldnt get on but they do....she is the boss, has him doin the washing up and everything.:bash:
> 
> Dancin on ice....must be a woman thing, does nowt for moi.
> 
> 
> Daveee.


 
i thought it might have been you that went and got him hee hee 

he will settle with you give him time hun its all new to him :2thumb:


----------



## sam gamgee

*Together at last...*



Emmaj said:


> i thought it might have been you that went and got him hee hee
> 
> he will settle with you give him time hun its all new to him :2thumb:


 
Theyre are snoozing next to each other, she with her legs in the air, him rubbing up to her face! At the side of the fireplace behind a speaker.....life will never be the same again..........lol!

Think they kinda like each other........:flrt:



dave.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Theyre are snoozing next to each other, she with her legs in the air, him rubbing up to her face! At the side of the fireplace behind a speaker.....life will never be the same again..........lol!
> 
> Think they kinda like each other........:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> dave.


 
but surely thats a good thing lol 

well i ordered curry lol 

i have a birriahni an chapaties an a garlic nann an chick pakora coming too :2thumb:


----------



## sam gamgee

Yes, is a good thing......


Ya curry looks good...........!!




daveagain


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Yes, is a good thing......
> 
> 
> Ya curry looks good...........!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveagain


 
i have chicken pakora mint an onion sauce coming, chicken biryani, 3 chapaties and a garlic nann


----------



## sam gamgee

*Biting......*

Our new chap is a biter!

Went to get him out this nmorn and ignored his stomps and bang! bloody finger (just a strong nip, he was scared).
Then just Linda went to grab him from behind the settee to take him up (Ella was with me) and same again but deeper than mine.....

Ever had this and any good advice?

Eatin late aint good for ya....I do it too frequently!:whistling2:

Davebittendigits


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Our new chap is a biter!
> 
> Went to get him out this nmorn and ignored his stomps and bang! bloody finger (just a strong nip, he was scared).
> Then just Linda went to grab him from behind the settee to take him up (Ella was with me) and same again but deeper than mine.....
> 
> Ever had this and any good advice?
> 
> Eatin late aint good for ya....I do it too frequently!:whistling2:
> 
> Davebittendigits


you need to do the grab tail and over the arm job until he is confident enough to be grabbed around the sides hun 

my male i got 1st havoc wouldnt tolerate being picked up round the sides till he was near 2 which he is 

not all skunks like being picked up round the tum 

so tail grab him then hold him to your tum and give him a head tickle as you do it


----------



## Emmaj

nighty night dave an you have a pm hun


----------



## farmercoope

Emma has offered good advise, make sure you make slow, deliberate moves aswell as not to frighten him. 
If you think he is really scared though it might be best leaving him a few days just to settle into his new home. Skunks can be very sensitive to moves.


----------



## Emmaj

The other way i have learnt with my runners is 

trick them lol you have to be 1 step ahead of them all the time as they remember everything you do ha ha 

best source is noisy food packet with a treat leave a small trial to entice them out 

if you have a cat carrier brilliant leave a small pile of the treat in the carrier and sit and wait pretending not to watch once in the carrier dive on it and shut the door while they are busy munching ha ha ha


----------



## sam gamgee

*Thank you.....*

To all....all further advice gratefully recieved, esp re; bites! And collecting to put to bed! With the biting (only our male, who is new anyway) I think it is a settling in thing, just do not want it to continue for too long.....:whistling2:

Dave.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> To all....all further advice gratefully recieved, esp re; bites! And collecting to put to bed! With the biting (only our male, who is new anyway) I think it is a settling in thing, just do not want it to continue for too long.....:whistling2:
> 
> Dave.


 
Hopefully it wont 

just be patient with him he will come round eventually


----------



## sam gamgee

*Ta....*

......much!

Sure it will, keep ya posted!!!


Daveybaby.


----------



## felix93

Emma, just got back from MIL and now we are home. :2thumb: The festive holidays finished at last although we were only stuck in Scotland because of the snow last week. :whistling2:

Had an accident a few weeks ago, now I have a big massive lump which is so bruised and a massive deep cut on my forehead. Good job it's right to the top of where my hair line is, so it won't be so obvious when the scar heals up (I hope). It is still pretty sored and I have to use my hair to cover it up because it looks nasty. :blush:

Mackie has been driving me nuts in the last couple of days. It is not his fault, he was only so playful and making a lot of noise. When I am not in such a mood, I hate people or animals making so much noise around me, give me a bad headache. I have the headache since Christmas and I couldn't shift that, not too sure if it's the tirdness or stress. And the last couple of days is worse. Son has upset me, not what the caused was, it's the email reply he sent back to me. I was in shock from what he has written. I haven't talked to him yesterday because I couldn't put myself forward to talk to him. I am not angry, I am just disappointed, very disappointed. 

One family friend has to cancel the trip to us this week because of the snow, which in a way is good. Give me time to catch up everything and a rest properly. Too much stress in the Christmas and New Year with all the celebration when I wasn't even well enough. :blush: 

Right I think that's about it. Oh Emm, I will send you pics of the GPR babies via mobile soon. They have grown. :2thumb:

edit: afternoon all. And Emma, don't expect me to be very chatty right now 'cos I ain't in a mood. You have this year to get my post count build up to 1000.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Emma, just got back from MIL and now we are home. :2thumb: The festive holidays finished at last although we were only stuck in Scotland because of the snow last week. :whistling2:
> 
> Had an accident a few weeks ago, now I have a big massive lump which is so bruised and a massive deep cut on my forehead. Good job it's right to the top of where my hair line is, so it won't be so obvious when the scar heals up (I hope). It is still pretty sored and I have to use my hair to cover it up because it looks nasty. :blush:
> 
> Mackie has been driving me nuts in the last couple of days. It is not his fault, he was only so playful and making a lot of noise. When I am not in such a mood, I hate people or animals making so much noise around me, give me a bad headache. I have the headache since Christmas and I couldn't shift that, not too sure if it's the tirdness or stress. And the last couple of days is worse. Son has upset me, not what the caused was, it's the email reply he sent back to me. I was in shock from what he has written. I haven't talked to him yesterday because I couldn't put myself forward to talk to him. I am not angry, I am just disappointed, very disappointed.
> 
> One family friend has to cancel the trip to us this week because of the snow, which in a way is good. Give me time to catch up everything and a rest properly. Too much stress in the Christmas and New Year with all the celebration when I wasn't even well enough. :blush:
> 
> Right I think that's about it. Oh Emm, I will send you pics of the GPR babies via mobile soon. They have grown. :2thumb:
> 
> edit: afternoon all. And Emma, don't expect me to be very chatty right now 'cos I ain't in a mood. You have this year to get my post count build up to 1000.


hee hee im gonna have to work you hard to get that post count up 

well just as snow was starting to thaw out yest................it froze over night so lews school was shut again...........oh and wonderful we have had snow all day again too 

when is it gonna stop and go away :devil: its doing my darn head in now 

yes i remember you saying about your accident hun ouchie must have been bad to still have the bruising and lump


----------



## felix93

Yeah you can work hard with that, will see. :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:

We were lucky that we could fly back, because after that, all flights were once again cancelled. You should see the airport, the run way is not a run way. We were skiing more alike. lol. But whatever, it's nice to be back home. 

Yes, most schools near me and son's school is shut today too, but son is being taken out of school for the time being even he joins in all the school activities, so it doesn't affect him or me too much, which is good. 

I don't mind the snow usually but I HATE IT with a passion now. It has been non stop snowing even it's not heavy where I am. Once again, my car stuck at home, couldn't even drive out even I cleared mst of the snow. It's the black ice this time. I gave up in the end and ordered the basic stuff using Tesco online shopping. You should see it, the earlier delivery will be tomorrow 7 - 9 PM and you know I ordered the stuff at around 11am, they are so busy just doing the delivery. :gasp:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> when is it gonna stop and go away :devil: its doing my darn head in now


It's not just you are fed up with the snow. You know we usually don't have much snow until at least late of this month or Feb time. You'd better pray there is lessen when the time comes. Son is so fed up with the snow too, and he is only a kid. :whistling2: I think there are only a handful of people who really enjoyed the snow we have got so far, and I ain't one of them. :whip:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> It's not just you are fed up with the snow. You know we usually don't have much snow until at least late of this month or Feb time. You'd better pray there is lessen when the time comes. Son is so fed up with the snow too, and he is only a kid. :whistling2: I think there are only a handful of people who really enjoyed the snow we have got so far, and I ain't one of them. :whip:


 
i cant stand snow either does mi head in arrrghhhhhhh

lews fed up of it too as when they are at school they are not allowed to play out in it so have to stay in at playtimes


----------



## Emmaj

Woah its quiet on here again :gasp:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Can't believe how quiet this thread is again :gasp: It's wasting away! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Can't believe how quiet this thread is again :gasp: It's wasting away! :lol2:


I know  i tend to end up talking to myself on here cos everyone vanishes


----------



## sam gamgee

Talk to myself frequently..........:lol2:

Dave.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Talk to myself frequently..........:lol2:
> 
> Dave.


 
Well hey i have already gathered your a fellow wierdo like myself :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

hows the new boy settling dave ? have you named him yet?


----------



## ditta

i put my camera under the quilt this morning to try and get action shots of baby dice without her knowing.............
first one.....










dont think shes knows im there.........











oooppps think ive been rumbled lol.......








__________________


----------



## sam gamgee

*Ollie.......*



Emmaj said:


> hows the new boy settling dave ? have you named him yet?


......is his name.

Sometimes has a litle poop when you go to pick him up (such an endearing trait.......not! He is just a bit scared lol) and has bitten, hard enough to draw blood, twice (each of us lol).
He is getting better though and is very cuddly and clearly likes it when he is up!!
As for him getting on with Ella, they took to each other instantly, he evidently worships her, she gets him into bother by scratching at our bedroom door (they love it in ther under our bed!), runs away when she hears us coming leaving Ollie to take the blame, weve discovered now!!!!
So, work in progress with em both, really.

Me, bonkers? 
Moi, mad as a balloon?


Daveymadgeezeer.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> ......is his name.
> 
> Sometimes has a litle poop when you go to pick him up (such an endearing trait.......not! He is just a bit scared lol) and has bitten, hard enough to draw blood, twice (each of us lol).
> He is getting better though and is very cuddly and clearly likes it when he is up!!
> As for him getting on with Ella, they took to each other instantly, he evidently worships her, she gets him into bother by scratching at our bedroom door (they love it in ther under our bed!), runs away when she hears us coming leaving Ollie to take the blame, weve discovered now!!!!
> So, work in progress with em both, really.
> 
> Me, bonkers?
> Moi, mad as a balloon?
> 
> 
> Daveymadgeezeer.


 
sounds like kaimi he is the daft begger here that aint as bright as the others and gets caught hee hee 

i prefer the term mad as a box of frogs hee hee :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> i put my camera under the quilt this morning to try and get action shots of baby dice without her knowing.............
> first one.....
> image
> 
> 
> dont think shes knows im there.........
> image
> 
> 
> 
> oooppps think ive been rumbled lol.......
> image
> __________________


 
awwwwwwwwwww ickle baby dice :flrt::flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards

2 days and no posts :gasp:

How is everyone (or rather, the few RSC people who don't post!!! lol)?


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> 2 days and no posts :gasp:
> 
> How is everyone (or rather, the few RSC people who don't post!!! lol)?


everyone is extremely good here thankies hun 

hows you ?


----------



## LoveForLizards

All good thank you.  Just bored and tired, got to go back to boring work soon, really don't want to! lol. Will be worth it when I have some money to spend at this years game fare though! hehe :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> All good thank you.  Just bored and tired, got to go back to boring work soon, really don't want to! lol. Will be worth it when I have some money to spend at this years game fare though! hehe :2thumb:


 
i have a cat tryin to sit on my head O just had my meter changed over and have someone calling to see me this afties so had a busy day so far really lol


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> i have a cat tryin to sit on my head O just had my meter changed over and have someone calling to see me this afties so had a busy day so far really lol


:lol2: Have the cats taken a break from their series' of mad half hours then? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> :lol2: Have the cats taken a break from their series' of mad half hours then? :lol2:


yeah they have calmed down alot since i changed their food :blush::lol2:

they were on go cat kitten :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Its gone ever so quiet on here again :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

add them here too 

pics of havoc and angel skunkies and bonnie an clyde the kittys taken by the lovely tara today :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

other pics of havoc and angel that were taken :flrt:


----------



## taraliz

I love the first one where they are nose to bum


----------



## Emmaj

hee hee spots and stripes is what you called it tara :lol2:

thank you so much for taking the pics i have to say they are sooooooo much better than the ones they had done professionally for the photo comp :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Animal-Encounters

HELLO... (hears echo...) where is everyone? Em? Your always here! Con? ANYONE???:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Animal-Encounters said:


> HELLO... (hears echo...) where is everyone? Em? Your always here! Con? ANYONE???:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


 
no one else comes on  im usually on my todd these days


----------



## sam gamgee

*On ya todd?????*



Emmaj said:


> no one else comes on  im usually on my todd these days


I is here for a brief moment, wouldve been a little earier but oh allowed Rubydarbles (tegu) to go wander under her viv while she was on a walkab out-numpty!:devil:
So twas a struggle to manhandle her out, didnt have enough spinach to lift her viv!!!!!:blush:

Dave


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

OH MY FECKIN GOD! we have had skunks for over a year and never have i seen skunk worms until today! just recently wormed them again, i thought theyde been eatin spaghetti! mingin!!!


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> I is here for a brief moment, wouldve been a little earier but oh allowed Rubydarbles (tegu) to go wander under her viv while she was on a walkab out-numpty!:devil:
> So twas a struggle to manhandle her out, didnt have enough spinach to lift her viv!!!!!:blush:
> 
> Dave


 
lol she didnt want to come out it was warm dark and comfy under it ya meany :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> OH MY FECKIN GOD! we have had skunks for over a year and never have i seen skunk worms until today! just recently wormed them again, i thought theyde been eatin spaghetti! mingin!!!


 
LOL cat it really does make you say OMG out loud when you see it ha ha :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Hello Emma I take it there is no panto tonight


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hello Emma I take it there is no panto tonight


 
nopes thank god lol day of rest ha ha 

im still shattered from yest :gasp:


----------



## sam gamgee

*Pasta delight...*



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> OH MY FECKIN GOD! we have had skunks for over a year and never have i seen skunk worms until today! just recently wormed them again, i thought theyde been eatin spaghetti! mingin!!!


Understanding ya!




Havent had spaghetti since first worming a few weeks ago...Cant get that picture out of my head.......but I am a bit of a wuss!

Dave.


----------



## sam gamgee

*Stinky.....*

Well, last night was an interesting and late one. Linda went up to put skunkies to bed (they have run of almost all upstairs and downstairs (although we have to take them down-they will not attempt the stairs up or down) as we were going and I followed to bring them up a small stick of celery each (we feed em earlier, so a little treat) and they start running like mad round thier room in and out of poo trays (emptied but with cat litter in) so Linda decided to pick up Ella.......who, for some reason, decided to give us a bit of a spray! Didnt really see it but, boy, strong smell which very quickly got round the house (how did it get downstairs). Spent next 30 mins defumigating:lol2:

She was very sweet, if slightly wary, before Ollie joined us (Lin didnt want her spayed....I never intended to have 2 skunks owning us but he is here ow and a characterful lad, wouldnt move him on) and I`m wondering if this is a result of me having to bathe her a few nights back after a little poo oriented accident, she really did not like it!! Feel like we are almost having to start over again with her on the trust building front...:bash:

Now I`m off to sort thier room out and feed em as thier room is covered in cat litter and everything is messed up...again, never really occured before.


Daveveryknackeredgladheisntinwork2dayperson.

Yawn.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Well, last night was an interesting and late one. Linda went up to put skunkies to bed (they have run of almost all upstairs and downstairs (although we have to take them down-they will not attempt the stairs up or down) as we were going and I followed to bring them up a small stick of celery each (we feed em earlier, so a little treat) and they start running like mad round thier room in and out of poo trays (emptied but with cat litter in) so Linda decided to pick up Ella.......who, for some reason, decided to give us a bit of a spray! Didnt really see it but, boy, strong smell which very quickly got round the house (how did it get downstairs). Spent next 30 mins defumigating:lol2:
> 
> She was very sweet, if slightly wary, before Ollie joined us (Lin didnt want her spayed....I never intended to have 2 skunks owning us but he is here ow and a characterful lad, wouldnt move him on) and I`m wondering if this is a result of me having to bathe her a few nights back after a little poo oriented accident, she really did not like it!! Feel like we are almost having to start over again with her on the trust building front...:bash:
> 
> Now I`m off to sort thier room out and feed em as thier room is covered in cat litter and everything is messed up...again, never really occured before.
> 
> 
> Daveveryknackeredgladheisntinwork2dayperson.
> 
> Yawn.


maybes it just startled her being picked up ?

yes skunk spray has a wonderful pungent aroma lol 

with their ages i would guess the mental running about is him giving chase wanting to mate with her 

the girls can play very hard to get making the boys work for what they want :lol2:

do you know what female skunks turn into when they have babies :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee

*Babes....*



Emmaj said:


> maybes it just startled her being picked up ?
> 
> yes skunk spray has a wonderful pungent aroma lol
> 
> with their ages i would guess the mental running about is him giving chase wanting to mate with her
> 
> the girls can play very hard to get making the boys work for what they want :lol2:
> 
> do you know what female skunks turn into when they have babies :whistling2::lol2:


 
Sexaholic babes? You may be right!!











Could do with one myself...............:lol2:





Daveebonkypants


----------



## sam gamgee

*What?*

Er, what do they turn into (do I wanna know this, Emmmmmzeee??????


Dave.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Er, what do they turn into (do I wanna know this, Emmmmmzeee??????
> 
> 
> Dave.


 
devil queens ha ha ha 

they charge at you chase you off will bite you :whistling2::lol2::lol2:

they are very protective of kits even against people they 100% trust :lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee

*Gawd....*



Emmaj said:


> devil queens ha ha ha
> 
> they charge at you chase you off will bite you :whistling2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> they are very protective of kits even against people they 100% trust :lol2:


 
Smashing.

Dave.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Smashing.
> 
> Dave.


 
hee hee :lol2:


im looking into pens for when i decide to have em bump uglies...........want it more to keep me safe than anything :lol2::lol2:

i know my sweet lil angel will turn into the devil :devil::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Stacey010884

Definately not for the faint hearted, or those with a low pain threshold.


----------



## Emmaj

LOL and wear steel toe capped boots with shin protectors :lol2::lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee

*Age to bonk!*

Looks for an inresting time ahead, then. They are getting on a little too well........what age do they start to breed? Our female is aged around 8 months and Ollie 9 months, he is also a bit bigger with big feet lol!!

Davefeelingalittleworried....


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Looks for an inresting time ahead, then. They are getting on a little too well........what age do they start to breed? Our female is aged around 8 months and Ollie 9 months, he is also a bit bigger with big feet lol!!
> 
> Davefeelingalittleworried....


well breeding season starts around spring time 

some skunks will start earlier depending on wether the female is in season or not 

they can come into season anytime from 6 months onwards 

you will know when she is in season as he will not leave her alone 

kaimi my boy was fine with angel until she came into season thats where i had to keep them seperate as other wise he would be bonking her and i dont wont it to happen just yet :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww skunkies getting too excited.


----------



## Emmaj

LOL selina


----------



## sam gamgee

*Mmmmm.*

When in Spring?

Ollie follows her everywhere, has done since they met, never seen any, er, sha**ing yet. I`m sure that will come, though, pun not intended, so apologies to all!

Dave


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> When in Spring?
> 
> Ollie follows her everywhere, has done since they met, never seen any, er, sha**ing yet. I`m sure that will come, though, pun not intended, so apologies to all!
> 
> Dave


 
lol you will know.............skunk sex is very rough the male grabs the female by the fur on the back of the neck and throws her about, drags her about it can be rather horrifying to watch :gasp::lol2:


----------



## madsmum

Howdy all... em U out there? im back!


----------



## Shell195

madsmum said:


> Howdy all... em U out there? im back!


 
Hey hun Emma is being a gorilla at the minute she will be back on after 10.30pm: victory:


----------



## sam gamgee

madsmum said:


> Howdy all... em U out there? im back!


Em is always out there!!!

Dave.


----------



## sam gamgee

Shell195 said:


> Hey hun Emma is being a gorilla at the minute she will be back on after 10.30pm: victory:


Ah, yes, I forgot!!

Dave.


----------



## madsmum

Shell195 said:


> Hey hun Emma is being a gorilla at the minute she will be back on after 10.30pm: victory:


am i reading this wrong? what?:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

madsmum said:


> am i reading this wrong? what?:lol2:


 
:lol2: Emma is playimg a gorilla in a panto:whistling2:


----------



## madsmum

omg i want pictures! how did she get into that one?


----------



## Shell195

madsmum said:


> omg i want pictures! how did she get into that one?


Something to do with her Dad I think. I asked her if shes sure she not playing a Marmoset as shes a tiny lady:lol2: It runs until Saturday night


----------



## Emmaj

LOL i have been part of the pantomine society since i was 9yrs old ha ha i got my dad involved and my sister and other friends too hee hee 

now lewis my son has started joining in i have started being part of cast again rather than dressing people and helping with quick changes 

the panto is Robinson Crusoe :2thumb:


----------



## madsmum

pictures pleeeese :flrt:

where abouts are you from? my little girl would love to see that!


----------



## Emmaj

madsmum said:


> pictures pleeeese :flrt:
> 
> where abouts are you from? my little girl would love to see that!


 
Im in halifax west yorkshire hun 

it runs till sat we have 2 performances on sat one in the afternoon and one in the evening :2thumb:

soon as i get my picture disc on sat night will post some up :2thumb:


----------



## madsmum

cant wait.... bet that is so much fun. would love to do something like that! oh and cheers em for the other night hun. owe u some motivational talk! x


----------



## Emmaj

madsmum said:


> cant wait.... bet that is so much fun. would love to do something like that! oh and cheers em for the other night hun. owe u some motivational talk! x


 
hey thats fine no problemo at all hun 


hows the rattys settling in :flrt::flrt:


----------



## madsmum

Fab...im in love! one of the girls licks me and curls up with me...the others taking a little more work as she is bossy and doesnt like the other getting attention. Not sure what to do as Trixie (bossy one) keeps hurting Dixie and she is sooo mellow its not fair. Think i may have to split them up.


----------



## madsmum

Dixie on the left (only way i can tell is cos she has a little rip in her ear from fighting when a baby)


----------



## Emmaj

awwwwww these are lovely :flrt::flrt: 

hopefully one day i will have my own :lol2:

hmm not sure on dominance issues with them not done all my reading up on these yet


----------



## Shell195

Gorgeous pouched ratties:flrt:


----------



## madsmum

every ones said seperate them as they can kill one another. Im gutted as only took the two cos they were bonded and best mates and the breeder wanted them to go together. Im stuck on what to do as my hubby will kill me if we have to get another massive cage!


----------



## madsmum

for shell...










:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

madsmum said:


> every ones said seperate them as they can kill one another. Im gutted as only took the two cos they were bonded and best mates and the breeder wanted them to go together. Im stuck on what to do as my hubby will kill me if we have to get another massive cage!


 
stick a stamp on her head and send her here hee hee :lol2:


----------



## madsmum

forget stamp... i would deliver.... love to see your gang! lol


----------



## Emmaj

madsmum said:


> forget stamp... i would deliver.... love to see your gang! lol


 
lol my mad lot 

ludo is off for his nutz doing a week on friday :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

madsmum said:


> for shell...
> 
> image
> 
> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


 
Bad girl:bash: Shes beautiful:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## sam gamgee

*Ouch!!!!*



Emmaj said:


> lol my mad lot
> 
> ludo is off for his nutz doing a week on friday :lol2:


 
Ooooo....he`ll love you for that!!!!

Dave.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Ooooo....he`ll love you for that!!!!
> 
> Dave.


 
LOL i might save them in a jar and shake them at him when he is being naughty :lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee

*Ouch!!!!!! Twice.*



Emmaj said:


> LOL i might save them in a jar and shake them at him when he is being naughty :lol2:


Ooooohhhh!!!! I`m feeling all, er, sensitive in me nether regions now....:lol2:

Dave.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Ooooohhhh!!!! I`m feeling all, er, sensitive in me nether regions now....:lol2:
> 
> Dave.


 
hee hee sorry am i making you feel uncomfortable :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

madsmum said:


> every ones said seperate them as they can kill one another. Im gutted as only took the two cos they were bonded and best mates and the breeder wanted them to go together. Im stuck on what to do as my hubby will kill me if we have to get another massive cage!


Surely when you took on two of them you knew full well that this would be possible, and should have been taken into account (as with any animal), that if they don't stay bonded properly they will need separate cages? I thought that'd be common sense. But regardless, can't you just get another of the same cage and stack them, using steel cable ties to keep the top one securely on top of the other? Not taking up any extra space then, and they both get nice roomy cages separately.


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Surely when you took on two of them you knew full well that this would be possible, and should have been taken into account (as with any animal), that if they don't stay bonded properly they will need separate cages? I thought that'd be common sense. But regardless, can't you just get another of the same cage and stack them, using steel cable ties to keep the top one securely on top of the other? Not taking up any extra space then, and they both get nice roomy cages separately.


 
in all fairness megan it was the breeder that wanted her to take the pair as they were bonded and didnt want them seperated 

yes people should be prepared for anything but when sold a bonded pair of animals thats what you expect to get 

though not always the case :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## madsmum

its a hard one cos at first i really wanted only one so i could really get loads of bonding time in rather than getting it split between two but when i was told how fab they are together i felt terrible. it was also awkward as the breeder couldnt find homes for them and he is near enough homeless because of his rats so it was a bit of a no choice. Might be ok tho as the breeder may be coming to live with me! As a lodger like to help him out so he may be able to help me with keeping them together. so not only have i got one more rat than what i wanted but im going to be getting a rat breeder and his pouchies coming to stay! Who said life is ever dull eh!


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> in all fairness megan it was the breeder that wanted her to take the pair as they were bonded and didnt want them seperated
> 
> yes people should be prepared for anything but when sold a bonded pair of animals thats what you expect to get
> 
> though not always the case :whistling2::lol2:


Well yes, but regardless there should be precautions put in place, especially when moving a bonded pair. Fair enough the breeder wanted them together and so on, but that doesn't change the fact a 'bonded' pair was being moved and more then likely there was going to be an upset in the hierarchy, be it permanent or temporary.


----------



## Shell195

madsmum said:


> its a hard one cos at first i really wanted only one so i could really get loads of bonding time in rather than getting it split between two but when i was told how fab they are together i felt terrible. it was also awkward as the breeder couldnt find homes for them and he is near enough homeless because of his rats so it was a bit of a no choice. Might be ok tho as the breeder may be coming to live with me! As a lodger like to help him out so he may be able to help me with keeping them together. so not only have i got one more rat than what i wanted but im going to be getting a rat breeder and his pouchies coming to stay! Who said life is ever dull eh!


 

Aww, bless you:notworthy:


----------



## madsmum

shell might be a no go now...my hubbys not too happy about having a young man about the house who shares my interests! Im trying to sweet talk him round about good karma and helping someone out but he just keeps saying he will be left out as we talk animals all day! (prob right!) think he is worried too as i said the guy has a lovely accent!lol


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Well yes, but regardless there should be precautions put in place, especially when moving a bonded pair. Fair enough the breeder wanted them together and so on, but that doesn't change the fact a 'bonded' pair was being moved and more then likely there was going to be an upset in the hierarchy, be it permanent or temporary.


 
but when your only expecting to bring one home and end up with 2............you dont always have time to follow them precautions 

its a catch 22 thing which ever way you look at it


----------



## Shell195

madsmum said:


> shell might be a no go now...my hubbys not too happy about having a young man about the house who shares my interests! Im trying to sweet talk him round about good karma and helping someone out but he just keeps saying he will be left out as we talk animals all day! (prob right!) think he is worried too as i said the guy has a lovely accent!lol


Maybe you need to bind and gag the hubby:whistling2:


----------



## madsmum

hubby gagged.... think im getting a lovely young man coming to stay!lol Be gutted tho as bet the pouchies dont even bother with me once he is here! I may let him on the net/forum to say hi when he moves in! Im dying to see what he looks like! Everyone thinks im mad getting a stranger to stay from the net! hoping i can help him out and get some good karma as dont want him to end up homeless cos he loves his rats too much!


OOoooh Em's show finishes soon eh! cant wait for pics x


----------



## Emmaj

i have not come home tonight rather rm tipsey or peed lol honest :blush::lol2:


----------



## madsmum

Emmaj said:


> i have not come home tonight rather rm tipsey or peed lol honest :blush::lol2:


 
good night then hun x:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

this was nearly on the 2nd page 

its dying a slow death


----------



## Shell195

madsmum said:


> hubby gagged.... think im getting a lovely young man coming to stay!lol Be gutted tho as bet the pouchies dont even bother with me once he is here! I may let him on the net/forum to say hi when he moves in! Im dying to see what he looks like! Everyone thinks im mad getting a stranger to stay from the net! hoping i can help him out and get some good karma as dont want him to end up homeless cos he loves his rats too much!
> 
> 
> OOoooh Em's show finishes soon eh! cant wait for pics x


 
Is he there yet??


----------



## Emmaj

yeps from the pm i gots seems he is :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

This thread has died toooooo quickly! :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> This thread has died toooooo quickly! :gasp:


I know i do keep trying to bring it back then it just dies again


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

did you miss me?! X x


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> I know i do keep trying to bring it back then it just dies again


Haha bless ya! We need Felix back, it only took a minute for another 3 pages to add to the thread when she was around!  lol


----------



## Emmaj

like a boil on mi bum :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Haha bless ya! We need Felix back, it only took a minute for another 3 pages to add to the thread when she was around!  lol


 
Yups i know i miss her its so not the same without her


----------



## madsmum

sorry guys been sooo busy.... missed the gossip. thought i was coming back on and would have to spend ages readin too catch up... but alas no... gonna post more now!

anyways yes indeed i do have a young man in the house...


----------



## Emmaj

madsmum said:


> sorry guys been sooo busy.... missed the gossip. thought i was coming back on and would have to spend ages readin too catch up... but alas no... gonna post more now!
> 
> anyways yes indeed i do have a young man in the house...


 
yes yes you needs to post more :flrt::flrt:

just gonna pm you back :whistling2::2thumb:


----------



## madsmum

wellll when joe turned up i wasnt sure if i was very happy or very sad. i mean if he walked in all scary looking with no teeth and acne i wouldnt have been impressed having to look at that every morning but on the other hand i would have died if he was an adonis and my hubby would have been well unimpressed.... so suppoise i was lucky. he is 22 but looks much younger more like 17 but he is sooo cute. has a little ginger beard and is ..well... little. Cute in the little brother kind of way. I love him to bits already. like having a best friend in the house. will miss him when he goes.... bad side tho it is more like having a little brother than i would have liked as he is soooo messy... and he is in a small room with 4 rats so it does smell but not sure if thats his man feet or the rats!lol

you might meet him soon em x


----------



## Emmaj

madsmum said:


> wellll when joe turned up i wasnt sure if i was very happy or very sad. i mean if he walked in all scary looking with no teeth and acne i wouldnt have been impressed having to look at that every morning but on the other hand i would have died if he was an adonis and my hubby would have been well unimpressed.... so suppoise i was lucky. he is 22 but looks much younger more like 17 but he is sooo cute. has a little ginger beard and is ..well... little. Cute in the little brother kind of way. I love him to bits already. like having a best friend in the house. will miss him when he goes.... bad side tho it is more like having a little brother than i would have liked as he is soooo messy... and he is in a small room with 4 rats so it does smell but not sure if thats his man feet or the rats!lol
> 
> you might meet him soon em x


 
LOL @ man feet that did make me chuckle 

soooooooo whats you been up to then ya have been quiet on here  had none to spam this place with :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

fith element is on :2thumb: i loveeeeeee this film :flrt::flrt:


----------



## sam gamgee

Emmaj said:


> fith element is on :2thumb: i loveeeeeee this film :flrt::flrt:


A good film.


Shame it has been repeated a trilliongazillion times tho. Mind you, got Austin Powers on but not really watching..........

Daveeeeee


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> A good film.
> 
> 
> Shame it has been repeated a trilliongazillion times tho. Mind you, got Austin Powers on but not really watching..........
> 
> Daveeeeee


 
eeeeeeeee which one 

i loveeeeeeeee gold memeber :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## madsmum

been mad busy.... getting ready for the launch. spent out over a grand and still got loads to get sorted. wait till you see the uniforms!lol will post picks after the opening day which is now 1st march. im getting scared now Em x


----------



## madsmum

oh and dooable... you live 1hr and 7 mins away from me (or 30 mins on a motorbike- cant remember is joes bike has a carry box...


----------



## Emmaj

madsmum said:


> been mad busy.... getting ready for the launch. spent out over a grand and still got loads to get sorted. wait till you see the uniforms!lol will post picks after the opening day which is now 1st march. im getting scared now Em x


 
OMG hun wowie dont be scared woman be excited your working towards your dream and its almost ready to come true :flrt::flrt: it will be fantastic hun 



madsmum said:


> oh and dooable... you live 1hr and 7 mins away from me (or 30 mins on a motorbike- cant remember is joes bike has a carry box...


excellente ma deary :flrt::flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

hello everybody.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

hi connor. you ok today? x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hi connor. you ok today? x


yeah im fine thanks how about you? x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

quilson_mc_spike said:


> yeah im fine thanks how about you? x


yeah not bad thanks been busy ! x


can you tell im bored?! xx


----------



## sam gamgee

*Mad as a balloon...*

...is what you are!

Hi Connor, hope you are well and all is fine and dandy with you!!!!!:lol2:



Davealsomadasaballoonandmoreso.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

sam gamgee said:


> ...is what you are!
> 
> Hi Connor, hope you are well and all is fine and dandy with you!!!!!:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Davealsomadasaballoonandmoreso.


haha i know im just bored so much with this thread dead and you kinow you all love reading my chatting away hows you ??? :lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee

Me is fine...how is sunny Farnworth these days?

I live in Chorley but used to run a retail business for a jewellery company years back in Bolton.

Used to frequent a wine bar there called Corks, just up the road from an Italian restaurant called Tiggis....aint been back for a good while. Enjoyed my time there......!

Good ole days, lol.

Dave.


----------



## sam gamgee

Oh and that skunky bum looks remarkably like our Ollies rear!!!!

We got two, Ollie (black/white normal/chip) and Ella (lovely brown/cream, not white but cream normal style, if you follow).

He is descented, she is whole, as it were!!!

Dave


----------



## Emmaj

wow this thread is near the top cool lol

hey daveywaveypoodlepoo hows ya doing ?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

sam gamgee said:


> Me is fine...how is sunny Farnworth these days?
> 
> I live in Chorley but used to run a retail business for a jewellery company years back in Bolton.
> 
> Used to frequent a wine bar there called Corks, just up the road from an Italian restaurant called Tiggis....aint been back for a good while. Enjoyed my time there......!
> 
> Good ole days, lol.
> 
> Dave.


 
ahhh i live in little leaver nowerdays but farnworth is the same old tip as im sure it used to be,

bolton is ace though and i wouldnt swap it for the world although i wish i didnt live right behind a criket club car park where folks look over x


----------



## LoveForLizards

Well thens how is everyone on this fine :? (lol) day? :2thumb:


----------



## sam gamgee

*Fine day??????????*



LoveForLizards said:


> Well thens how is everyone on this fine :? (lol) day? :2thumb:


 
Personally, sick of the cold naff weather we are experiencing and unusually it is almost as bad down south, but a bit tired of living in NW of England....guess I am on a bit of a downer today.

Gawd, oh has brought skunkies downstairs (it is their night to be down, every other night) and Ollie has done his usual poo as soon as he hits carpet. When you pick him up he still occasionally has the habit of pooing when picked up. I knmow it is only nerves but can be a pain......like now, lol!


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Personally, sick of the cold naff weather we are experiencing and unusually it is almost as bad down south, but a bit tired of living in NW of England....guess I am on a bit of a downer today.
> 
> Gawd, oh has brought skunkies downstairs (it is their night to be down, every other night) and Ollie has done his usual poo as soon as he hits carpet. When you pick him up he still occasionally has the habit of pooing when picked up. I knmow it is only nerves but can be a pain......like now, lol!


 
well all mine are curled up asleep lol 

they poo in the litetr trays too yay wahoooooo :lol2::lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee

Lucky you...she does always, he is indiscrimminate.



You`re such a show off:lol2:!


Linda is trying to play with ours using morios and nuts....... !







Davetheslightlydepressedtoday.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Lucky you...she does always, he is indiscrimminate.
> 
> 
> 
> You`re such a show off:lol2:!
> 
> 
> Linda is trying to play with ours using morios and nuts....... !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davetheslightlydepressedtoday.


 

emmaisslightlydepressedtootoday



mine are still crashed out ha ha


----------



## sam gamgee

Ooooh sorry. Here`s me moaning about my lot.
Being Human seems to be getting a bit seriuos now althuogh still very good.
Just watching Apocalypto now, seen before but worth a second shot....

Watched Avatar at pics fairly recently, that was good.

Dave.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Ooooh sorry. Here`s me moaning about my lot.
> Being Human seems to be getting a bit seriuos now althuogh still very good.
> Just watching Apocalypto now, seen before but worth a second shot....
> 
> Watched Avatar at pics fairly recently, that was good.
> 
> Dave.


 
i have been watching adam sandlers click lol :2thumb:


i have had to advertise stinky bum


----------



## sam gamgee

Remember seeing Click at pics with my nephew....tis ok!

Ya, saw your ad. Good luck with rehome:2thumb:

Dave


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

sam gamgee said:


> Personally, sick of the cold naff weather we are experiencing and unusually it is almost as bad down south, but a bit tired of living in NW of England....guess I am on a bit of a downer today.
> 
> Gawd, oh has brought skunkies downstairs (it is their night to be down, every other night) and Ollie has done his usual poo as soon as he hits carpet. When you pick him up he still occasionally has the habit of pooing when picked up. I knmow it is only nerves but can be a pain......like now, lol!


hehe so your in chorley? x


----------



## sam gamgee

*Yup!*

`Fraid so......Reservoir at the back of the house then good biking hills (mountain, not motor!) not that I have been doing too much in the recent spell of wonderful weather lol!

Its nice enough just not the weather......

Dave.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

sam gamgee said:


> `Fraid so......Reservoir at the back of the house then good biking hills (mountain, not motor!) not that I have been doing too much in the recent spell of wonderful weather lol!
> 
> Its nice enough just not the weather......
> 
> Dave.


well if its okie with you i think i may want to pay you and your skunk friends a visit so i can see what yours are like .. im used to beeing pooped on *cough cough*dom & chester *cough cough*


----------



## sam gamgee

*OK.*



quilson_mc_spike said:


> well if its okie with you i think i may want to pay you and your skunk friends a visit so i can see what yours are like .. im used to beeing pooped on *cough cough*dom & chester *cough cough*


Should be okay need to clear with Lin, my OH first and arrange a suitable time (we have busy lives at times)......

Dave.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

sam gamgee said:


> Should be okay need to clear with Lin, my OH first and arrange a suitable time (we have busy lives at times)......
> 
> Dave.


 
great  xx


----------



## LoveForLizards

sam gamgee said:


> Personally, sick of the cold naff weather we are experiencing and unusually it is almost as bad down south, but a bit tired of living in NW of England....guess I am on a bit of a downer today.
> 
> Gawd, oh has brought skunkies downstairs (it is their night to be down, every other night) and Ollie has done his usual poo as soon as he hits carpet. When you pick him up he still occasionally has the habit of pooing when picked up. I knmow it is only nerves but can be a pain......like now, lol!


Weather is a bit rubbish in sunny England hm! Buuuuut, Spring is on its way, and with Spring comes baby animals! :flrt: hehe


----------



## sam gamgee

*Sprogs....*

Er, yeah I guess you are right. Lin (oh) is looking forward to whatever comes (if anything it will prob be skunkettes though intend to mate the cresties oh and the ackie monitors are acting kinda matey, two females, one male, I think....gawd).:gasp:



Oh no, starting to become depressed again.....lol!



Dave.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

well with spring comes skunk kits ooooohhh this season could be interesting seeing as a few skunks have been in the paper, 

baby kitssssssss


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

edited


----------



## LoveForLizards

We're hoping to get a female Ferret kit sooooon-ish , hopefully the dam catches, she didn't last year, but I've been waiting for one of her kits for 3 years I ain't giving up now. :lol2: And probably some exotic rodents and Snails as well, somebody has already tried to talk me into having a couple of their Goat kids from this year. :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well with spring comes skunk kits ooooohhh this season could be interesting seeing as a few skunks have been in the paper,
> 
> baby kitssssssss


 
well i for one am not looking forward to it being as im currently trying to home a kit from last year that has obviously been poorly soialised with anything and is a nightmare sprayer 

its ok all the cute skunk kits about..............but when retards that dont have a clue get hold of them and ruin them its another thing 

trying to socialise an older skunk that is still intact is not easy at all sometimes it works sometimes it dosnt 

and i think what people need to realise is that 

1 skunks cannot be legally descented anymore
2 once a skunk is over the age of 13wks then even medical descenting will not be done because of the big risk to the animal an the op having to be preformed outside 
3 sanctuary places are very limited 
4 not many people will take on a skunk that will spray for the fun of it 
5 not many people can take on a skunk that will spray for the fun of it 


the outcome to this would be having to have a healthy skunk put to sleep because no one can or will take it on 

so no connor im not looking forward to what happens this year with skunks


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> well i for one am not looking forward to it being as im currently trying to home a kit from last year that has obviously been poorly soialised with anything and is a nightmare sprayer
> 
> its ok all the cute skunk kits about..............but when retards that dont have a clue get hold of them and ruin them its another thing
> 
> trying to socialise an older skunk that is still intact is not easy at all sometimes it works sometimes it dosnt
> 
> and i think what people need to realise is that
> 
> 1 skunks cannot be legally descented anymore
> 2 once a skunk is over the age of 13wks then even medical descenting will not be done because of the big risk to the animal an the op having to be preformed outside
> 3 sanctuary places are very limited
> 4 not many people will take on a skunk that will spray for the fun of it
> 5 not many people can take on a skunk that will spray for the fun of it
> 
> 
> the outcome to this would be having to have a healthy skunk put to sleep because no one can or will take it on
> 
> so no connor im not looking forward to what happens this year with skunks


 
I know what you mean Emma, I adore skunks they are beautiful critters but I would never own one as I know I couldnt give the constant care or space it would need and there arent enough hours in my day to make sure it would be properly socialised and entertained. This is why I will only enjoy other peoples. I dont think enough people give enough thought when taking on a cute kit as you only get one chance and if you get it wrong you end up with a skunk that nobody wants,
also do people in rented houses check they are allowed skunks as surely this would be another reason that they have to rehome them


----------



## selina20

Heya people.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I know what you mean Emma, I adore skunks they are beautiful critters but I would never own one as I know I couldnt give the constant care or space it would need and there arent enough hours in my day to make sure it would be properly socialised and entertained. This is why I will only enjoy other peoples. I dont think enough people give enough thought when taking on a cute kit as you only get one chance and if you get it wrong you end up with a skunk that nobody wants,
> also do people in rented houses check they are allowed skunks as surely this would be another reason that they have to rehome them


 
see now thats the 1st thing i did before getting a skunk kit asked my landlord who thought i was mental but said yes i dont mind you know with the other animals any damage done you sort out 

second thing i did was ring round all vets and made sure i had at least 3 vets i knew of that would be happy to treat skunks for the basics and one that would delve deeper 

i think people need to understand in order to socialise a baby you have to expect a couple of lil woofts or sprays until they are used to their new surroundings and everything within it too 

No skunk spray is not pleasant but its also not anywhere near as bad as some people make it out to be 

if people dont want this to happen and they are not prepared for the odd spray over the course of the skunks life 

then im sorry they shouldnt own a skunk or think about getting a skunk


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> well i for one am not looking forward to it being as im currently trying to home a kit from last year that has obviously been poorly soialised with anything and is a nightmare sprayer
> 
> its ok all the cute skunk kits about..............but when retards that dont have a clue get hold of them and ruin them its another thing
> 
> trying to socialise an older skunk that is still intact is not easy at all sometimes it works sometimes it dosnt
> 
> and i think what people need to realise is that
> 
> 1 skunks cannot be legally descented anymore
> 2 once a skunk is over the age of 13wks then even medical descenting will not be done because of the big risk to the animal an the op having to be preformed outside
> 3 sanctuary places are very limited
> 4 not many people will take on a skunk that will spray for the fun of it
> 5 not many people can take on a skunk that will spray for the fun of it
> 
> 
> the outcome to this would be having to have a healthy skunk put to sleep because no one can or will take it on
> 
> so no connor im not looking forward to what happens this year with skunks


Any progress on a home for the little 'un?

Whilst I can see some peoples point of view, I think banning de-scenting for anything other then medical reasons was a good idea. Might make more people think about what they're letting themselves in for before getting a Skunk. Needless to say it's still done in this country to make them more favourable and they're also imported a lot or taken over to NI to get de-scented.


----------



## sam gamgee

Must agree with you, Em.

We (well more my OH) decided to get an older skunk, we were aware of the spraying possibilities and whilst I did all the checking out etc etc, I was never aware of how they smelled when leaky, lets say! We were doing really well with Ella until I cocked up...I bathed her (messed herself a bit so I thought.....lets say it was worse thing I could do!) and suffice to say she well and truly hated it!! Did a bit of a leak but this cancelled out all the relationship building to that point. She was different during the following days resulting in a mini to full spray when Lin picked her up a couple of evenings later! The smell wasnt as bad, like you say, as I thought but really gets up your nose and takes ages to disperse....
Do not want it to happen again but if it does it does! Ollie is descented (we still would have had him if he wasnt) so no such sprays here.

I suppose what I am waffling about is that, as Em has already said, you get skunk, you will probably get sprayed at some point. Live with it.:lol2:Also, shouldnt be scared of taking on an older skunkie, just requires a little more patience.

Regards descenting, I would probably try to get it done but vet potential owners before letting em go. Breeding wasnt something I planned on but Lin likes animals to keep thier bits and bobs intact. I really had to work on her to agree to possibly descenting kits, if any arrive that is!!!

I realise your skunky spraying problem is more complicated than just spraying and I hope it all works out for both of you.

Any movement yet?

Phew, fingers worn out lol!!!!

Dave.


----------



## alnessman

Hi all, whats the average price for a young skunk, thanks G


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

alnessman said:


> Hi all, whats the average price for a young skunk, thanks G


this year prices will vary depending on coulors, black and whites generaly go fo AROUND 550 pound. xx


----------



## Emmaj

alnessman said:


> Hi all, whats the average price for a young skunk, thanks G


 
depends who, where and colours for sale 

last year they went from as little as £350 up to £800

so really depends on where you buy your skunk from


----------



## Emmaj

Megan & Dave 

its still a work in progress with stinky bum............but there have been a couple of i would definately consider homes come up 

i now just having to go through pros and cons of each person i think is suitable 

arrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhh 

bloomin stinky bum good job he is so darn cute :lol2::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Awww bless him :flrt: Hopefully everything works out for himm :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Awww bless him :flrt: Hopefully everything works out for himm :flrt:


thanks megan 

well im 100% certain his new owner will keep me updated so i can keep all his fans on here in the loop too 

he is defiinately gonna be one spolit skunky with oodles of space to plod about in 

and a very understanding person to guide him :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> thanks megan
> 
> well im 100% certain his new owner will keep me updated so i can keep all his fans on here in the loop too
> 
> he is defiinately gonna be one spolit skunky with oodles of space to plod about in
> 
> and a very understanding person to guide him :flrt:


hmmmm.... who is having him or is it not to be published? :lol2: xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hmmmm.... who is having him or is it not to be published? :lol2: xx


 
I will leave that up to his new owner to decide wether he wants to publish his new arrival when we have sorted out getting him there :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> I will leave that up to his new owner to decide wether he wants to publish his new arrival when we have sorted out getting him there :2thumb:


okiee dokiee.... xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Emmaj said:


> well i for one am not looking forward to it being as im currently trying to home a kit from last year that has obviously been poorly soialised with anything and is a nightmare sprayer
> 
> its ok all the cute skunk kits about..............but when retards that dont have a clue get hold of them and ruin them its another thing
> 
> trying to socialise an older skunk that is still intact is not easy at all sometimes it works sometimes it dosnt
> 
> and i think what people need to realise is that
> 
> 1 skunks cannot be legally descented anymore
> *2 once a skunk is over the age of 13wks then even medical descenting will not be done because of the big risk to the animal an the op having to be preformed outside*
> 3 sanctuary places are very limited
> 4 not many people will take on a skunk that will spray for the fun of it
> 5 not many people can take on a skunk that will spray for the fun of it
> 
> 
> the outcome to this would be having to have a healthy skunk put to sleep because no one can or will take it on
> 
> _*so no connor im not looking forward to what happens this year with skunks*_


underlined bit: see told ya, so you agree with me on this bit now? :lol2:

italic bit : are you intending on breedin this year emma? im not castin doubt on how you will bring your kits up, but once they leave you,though you may have vetted homes as best you can, you dont have much control over how people treat them, handle them etc, so what if after a few weeks they become "untame" again through lack of interaction and socialising and they then end up in the same situation as the kit you have to rehome? surely if this is how you feel, and youre not lookin forward to what happens this year with kits, surely you breedin them is only contributing to the problem? 

im not opposed to breedin them, and may breed dice in the future, though i have a different view on the socialising of animals, or lack there of. I met stinky bum and he wasnt as untame as we were led to believe, and did actually settle well where he was, and would have remained there had it not been for other circumstances. He is a lovely kit, looks just like our Dom. In the right environment he was quite sociable


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> underlined bit: see told ya, so you agree with me on this bit now? :lol2:
> 
> italic bit : are you intending on breedin this year emma? im not castin doubt on how you will bring your kits up, but once they leave you,though you may have vetted homes as best you can, you dont have much control over how people treat them, handle them etc, so what if after a few weeks they become "untame" again through lack of interaction and socialising and they then end up in the same situation as the kit you have to rehome? surely if this is how you feel, and youre not lookin forward to what happens this year with kits, surely you breedin them is only contributing to the problem?
> 
> im not opposed to breedin them, and may breed dice in the future, though i have a different view on the socialising of animals, or lack there of. I met stinky bum and he wasnt as untame as we were led to believe, and did actually settle well where he was, and would have remained there had it not been for other circumstances. He is a lovely kit, looks just like our Dom. In the right environment he was quite sociable


 
I never said he was untame i said he was unsocialised and very timid he is as tame as can be when you can get hold of him he never ever bit either 

so saying somethings timid isnt the same as saying its untame 

stinky as i also said when advertising him..............dosnt like big dogs and cats and likes to be left to do his own thing 

which is what he does where he is at the moment 

no you have no control over what happens to kits once they have left you 

yes i do want to have a go at breeding but as you have mentioned and myself the worry is what happens to the kits once they leave you being as you cant say right skunky i have 4 perfect homes lined up so only 4 kits please not gonna happen really is it 

tbh with breeding skunks its pot luck as to wether the litter will surrive too i know of a few people that have had to try numerous times with no luck on the first few times


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ok then perhaps i should have said timid, the point still applies. once a skunk leaves its breeder it can become timid again and the same problem as with stinky arises


----------



## sam gamgee

*Poor thing...*

Wonder if the lil guy realises he is being referred to as stinky and stinky bum..... :lol2:?

Gawd, cant believe I am watching flippin` Scooby Doo on the TV!!!!!!

Dave


----------



## sam gamgee

*Oh and you two....*

CAAM DOWN !!!!!!

Dave. Running for his hard hat and hobnail boots..........:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> CAAM DOWN !!!!!!
> 
> Dave. Running for his hard hat and hobnail boots..........:lol2:


......................??? why ???


----------



## madsmum

hey all.... under no circumstances is anyone to tell me who killed archie on eastenders as have been so busy im a week behind everone else...


----------



## sam gamgee

*Lurve......*



Emmaj said:


> ......................??? why ???


 

Coz I sense the heat man.........!

My 5p worth on the breeding thing? If it happens, deal with as best ya can, if ya dont then ok. I wanted to get our female spayed, Linda didnt and if kits come along then I will do my best to ensure good homes, tis all you can do really. One thing is for sure; uor two are getting along very well, too well. He dotes on her, lets her eat first (kid you not...she is a greedy lil girl) and they are thick as thieves!!

Also, he said he would like her paw in marriage told him he was a flippin skunkie and was not really necessary but there ya go!

Teenagers.......

Dave.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Coz I sense the heat man.........!
> 
> My 5p worth on the breeding thing? If it happens, deal with as best ya can, if ya dont then ok. I wanted to get our female spayed, Linda didnt and if kits come along then I will do my best to ensure good homes, tis all you can do really. One thing is for sure; uor two are getting along very well, too well. He dotes on her, lets her eat first (kid you not...she is a greedy lil girl) and they are thick as thieves!!
> 
> Also, he said he would like her paw in marriage told him he was a flippin skunkie and was not really necessary but there ya go!
> 
> Teenagers.......
> 
> Dave.


there was no heat other than a healthy discussion...............unless you know something i dont know...........


----------



## sam gamgee

madsmum said:


> hey all.... under no circumstances is anyone to tell me who killed archie on eastenders as have been so busy im a week behind everone else...


 
It was..........dont watch it but wudda told ya!!!!

How is sunny scouse land these days? My OH is now based there at Liverpool one. Used to work in Liverpool many years back. Good days but Im sure it is well different now.

Dave

Dave.


----------



## sam gamgee

Emmaj said:


> there was no heat other than a healthy discussion...............unless you know something i dont know...........


Apologies then......only what I picked up on. Been a little over-sensitive last few days so probably just that. Trust me, you get to 50 and start to question everything in your life.......which, I am told by my 40 year old OH, life begins at. Personally I think you are right at the bottom of the U bend.......

Yes, the glass is half empty currently folks........sorry.

Dave.


----------



## madsmum

dont think there is ever a rational discussion on rfuk... always turns out to be a hunt (i know as its uaually me!lol)

liverpool is white... had major snow last night!

oh and skunk related i am proud to say petal is in fact not over weight! Alan who runs a rescue came to visit and he was suprised how small she is! was made up. he thinks she is a smaller sub species (i didnt even know that there was subs).

Oh and im a mummy! One of my skinny pigs that came from a breeder in germany gave birth in the wee hours this morning! and there was me thinking i was feeding her too much! They are adorable...will get pictures in a bit- they look really squidgy!


----------



## Shell195

madsmum said:


> dont think there is ever a rational discussion on rfuk... always turns out to be a hunt (i know as its uaually me!lol)
> 
> liverpool is white... had major snow last night!
> 
> oh and skunk related i am proud to say petal is in fact not over weight! Alan who runs a rescue came to visit and he was suprised how small she is! was made up. he thinks she is a smaller sub species (i didnt even know that there was subs).
> 
> Oh and im a mummy! One of my skinny pigs that came from a breeder in germany gave birth in the wee hours this morning! and there was me thinking i was feeding her too much! They are adorable...will get pictures in a bit- they look really squidgy!


 


Congratulations hun:no1: I cant wait to see photos of the skinny piglets:flrt:


----------



## madsmum

pics as promised ...


----------



## madsmum

Guess my pics killed this thread x


----------



## exoticskeepers

OOOOO cute as hell. You must be very proud


----------



## Shell195

madsmum said:


> pics as promised ...
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


 
Wow these are sooooooooooooooooo cute :flrt: I hope they are thriving for you:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

madsmum said:


> pics as promised ...
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


 
They are really very cute in an erm odd sorta way :lol2::lol2:

i know what i mean even if anyone else dosnt :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## madsmum

Had a bit of a crazy week with them... I had planned on breeding them and put them in with a boy last month but due to the dates etc they must have come to me pregnant as the dates dont add up and also one of my girls dropped last night and she hadnt even been with a boy. Had the shock of my life this morning at 7 more little ones crawling about their cage!


----------



## Emmaj

madsmum said:


> Had a bit of a crazy week with them... I had planned on breeding them and put them in with a boy last month but due to the dates etc they must have come to me pregnant as the dates dont add up and also one of my girls dropped last night and she hadnt even been with a boy. Had the shock of my life this morning at 7 more little ones crawling about their cage!


 
hee hee skinnies galore then :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee

*Well...?*

What has happened to this then all you skunky lot, eh?

Dave.


----------



## LoveForLizards

Eek this thread seems ancient now, lol.


----------



## Ch+Stewie

LOL you can keep skunks as pet?!?!


----------



## sam gamgee

Pretty much.
There are a few owners on here, emmaj, cat & ditta, vicki.....me! Tired but Ive missed a fair few..apologies to those:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Dave.


----------



## carlycharlie

Me too.............I have 2 girls & 1 boy :2thumb:

Anyone ever tried their skunks with dandelions as part of their diet?

I dropped some into their enclosure yesterday while giving the dandelions to the Ground Squirrels - 2 of the skunks had a scrap over who got the flowers :gasp: The winner got the spoils & gobbled it all up very quickly.

Just wondered what other "free food" we could provide for them besides dandelions. Mind you, they only liked the flowers & left the leaves :whistling2:


----------



## sam gamgee

*Mmmm. Dandelions!*

Must try the lil monsters tonight at feedy time.: victory:

Dave


----------



## Loderuna

Will def try dandelions with mine - they are a diuretic though, so there will be more pee and more water consumed! Rose petals might be eaten. Cow parsely stems are supposed to be like celery, but mine are ignoring celery at the moment...

I'm pretty sure my little Lavender is expecting, so will post if/when there is any news of the baby variety! :flrt:


----------



## sam gamgee

My lot loving celery and celeriac at the mo......particularly Ella.
We have three, all living upstairs (almost taken it over, lol!) but the girlies come down regularly during the evening-we have to go up and fetch Ollie, he is still so defensive, poor fella. Bit my toe last night before scarpering past me (I was going to bed).
I take the a stick of celery up each night before going to bed (otherwise they follow me into the loo and into bedroom........or Ella wants to play!!).

Dave


----------



## sam gamgee

*Kits...*

Oh, and keep us updated with the kits thing.

Nice name too, Lavender........:flrt:

Dave


----------



## Loderuna

Will keep you posted. Lavender was named by my 6 year old niece - when asked why, she simply said "cos it smells"!:lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee

Loderuna said:


> Will keep you posted. Lavender was named by my 6 year old niece - when asked why, she simply said "cos it smells"!:lol2:


...of something other than lavender, lol! 
Our fully loaded girl smells sweet, descented girl seems to have little or no smell but Ollie...........he is descented but stinks!!!!!!!!! Something to do with his hormones I guess.

Dave


----------



## Loderuna

Both of my skunks are fully loaded & entire and tbh, I think my ferrets smell more and they have both been spayed/neutered. The skunks certainly have a distinct odour, but I don't find it unpleasant. I do object to the smell of skunk poo and pee spread around my living room though, which is why my two are housed in the garage!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

hehe im still skunkless  xx


----------



## sam gamgee

....but possibly not forever!?

Dave


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

sam gamgee said:


> ....but possibly not forever!?
> 
> Dave


yeah im gunna raid your house later and take yours xx


----------



## sam gamgee

Ah, you forget the.......GUARD SKUNKS!!! :devil::lol2:

Dave.


----------



## Stacey010884

Hobbes is descented and castrated but smells more than the descented female we used to have. Despite that he's not stinky, just his wee (which unfortunately he does on/in his bed too) and poo. Their poo doesn't smell as bad as ferrets or cats.. not even dogs. The smell does make me think a bit of puke though.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

sam gamgee said:


> Ah, you forget the.......GUARD SKUNKS!!! :devil::lol2:
> 
> Dave.


im sure i could sneak past the little devils :whip: x


----------



## Emmaj

connor nothing can sneak past a gaurd skunk :lol2:

well i dont post here much for erm obvious reasons.................but dave you brought the thread back up like you said you would lol 

other than the obvious things that have gone on had a bad time lately angle had her kits and was doing so well with them but...........they died on day 3  i tried to hand rear one but she was too weak so lost her

angel was still looking after her dead babies as if they were still alive so went through a difficult process of taking the kits from her 

she is doing really well again now and is even tolerating havoc for a short space of time lol 

(ducks out so when she gets jumped on is not here ):lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee

*Welcome....*

.......back to mad heaven!

Dave.


----------



## Exotic Mad

boo emma :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> .......back to mad heaven!
> 
> Dave.


Oooooo is that where im at :gasp::lol2:



Exotic Mad said:


> boo emma :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Arghhhhhhh steph will you stop doing that to me :devil::lol2:


i had a kitty an skunk grand prix going on earlier lol they were all bolting round the living room an kitchen 

skunks aint they brill :lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> Arghhhhhhh steph will you stop doing that to me :devil::lol2:


my bad :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Kare

I know it is probably in here somewhere but how do you get descented skunks now, isnt it illegal to do in England now at the same time as docking was illegal.

Those skunk pictures on the other thread are making me really want one, but with two dogs I think it would need to be descented or before they get use to each other it would be spraying a lot in fear of them smelling it like it was another dog.


----------



## Stacey010884

A lot of skunk kits are introduced to many different experiences and some are even in homes living alongside dogs. As a result even entire skunks may never spray providing your dogs are well mannered and you make sure they are introduced slowly and carefully.
Of course they're not bomb proof but if it does spray one of the dogs then the dog usually gets the msg that first time.


----------



## Emmaj

Home bred skunks no you wont find a descented one 

but there are people that import them from ireland, also another person who does still descent will pm you the name 


I only have one descented and tbh i think he smells worse than my full loads lol 

my full loads have all hit another milesstone so had an odd wooft not full on spray to remind me it was their birthday 

as you can see from my signature i have huskies also cats and the skunks get along fine with both the dogs and the cats 

as stacey said they will never be 100% completely bomb proof an there is always a chance of an accident


----------



## selina20

Emma :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

You didnt phone me damn u :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> my bad :Na_Na_Na_Na:


yesh woman you are :devil::lol2:



selina20 said:


> Emma :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> You didnt phone me damn u :Na_Na_Na_Na:


hullooooo you :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

:blush: i know i ish sorry had one of them odd weekends lol was at a christening yest i nearly forgot about :blush:

will give you a bell tonight hun when i have got the boy settled in bed :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> hullooooo you :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> :blush: i know i ish sorry had one of them odd weekends lol was at a christening yest i nearly forgot about :blush:
> 
> will give you a bell tonight hun when i have got the boy settled in bed :2thumb:


Woooooo look forward to hearing from u hunni :flrt:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> yesh woman you are :devil::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> hullooooo you :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> :blush: i know i ish sorry had one of them odd weekends lol was at a christening yest i nearly forgot about :blush:
> 
> will give you a bell tonight hun when i have got the boy settled in bed :2thumb:


me wants a phone call too lol. i've just finished clearing up the mess from my little darlings making biscuits


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> me wants a phone call too lol. i've just finished clearing up the mess from my little darlings making biscuits


 
All phone calls sorted :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

im being followed by the skunks............not cos i have a bag of crisps or anything lol :lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee

Nice to have you back, Emmmmmmmm!

Dave.


----------



## selina20

Emma :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

So glad to see u back on the forums hun


----------



## Emmaj

Hmmm well its worming time in this house hold tis not a pretty site :gasp::lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee

Emmaj said:


> Hmmm well its worming time in this house hold tis not a pretty site :gasp::lol2:


Loverly.....


Dave.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Loverly.....
> 
> 
> Dave.


 
No not at all really :gasp::lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee

*Evening meal....*

For Ella last time it was like an italian meal : spaghetti and meatballs!

Dave.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> For Ella last time it was like an italian meal : spaghetti and meatballs!
> 
> Dave.


yups i have had a few plates of that here :lol2::lol2:

how ya diddling then dave ?


----------



## sam gamgee

Ok. Just, er, diddling I guess!

You, girly?

Dave.


----------



## Emmaj

sam gamgee said:


> Ok. Just, er, diddling I guess!
> 
> You, girly?
> 
> Dave.


 
yeah im diddling good too :lol2:

im watching shameless :2thumb:


----------



## sam gamgee

*Bed.*

And I am off to bed, just watching Slither...........10 mins and I`m gone.


Dave.


----------



## selina20

I watched the last 2 episodes of Shameless last night. Now what am i going to do with Tuesday evenings lol.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

why do these quail seem to look like theyre gunna lay? but they wont use perches and the cock sleeps stood up and the hens "sit" down and fuffle all their feathers? they also have large laying holes lol :whistling2: i want eggssss xx


----------



## Froglodite

This may seem a bit random, (and stupid), but after all, the thread is titled "Random Skunk Chat".

I've never kept Skunks, (and my OH is never likely to let me have one), and I know next to nothing about them, but I am curious.

I know that in the US you can have scent glands removed from the skunk, (to stop it spraying presumably?) and in the UK, since 2006 it has been a no-no.

So what do you do about the smell of Skunk spray?
Is it a common occurance?
and does it really stink as bad as it's made out?

Thanks for taking the time to answer my noobie q's


----------



## Emmaj

Froglodite said:


> This may seem a bit random, (and stupid), but after all, the thread is titled "Random Skunk Chat".
> 
> I've never kept Skunks, (and my OH is never likely to let me have one), and I know next to nothing about them, but I am curious.
> 
> I know that in the US you can have scent glands removed from the skunk, (to stop it spraying presumably?) and in the UK, since 2006 it has been a no-no.
> 
> So what do you do about the smell of Skunk spray?
> Is it a common occurance?
> and does it really stink as bad as it's made out?
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to answer my noobie q's


well socialised skunks dont tend to spray unless the living daylights are scared out of them 

i have had a few sprays in the past and tbh the smell isnt as bad as its made out 

for getting rid of skunk spray i have found biological washing powder works for clothes and on furniture, any other furnitures like floor or such that gets sprayed i use white vinegar spray with washing up liquid mixed in and for the dogs should they ever get sprayed tesco baby shampoo 

depending on the sort of spray skunkie does depends on how long the smell will linger :2thumb:


----------

